#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-11
<ikonia> guys a guy using language like "dick" and "fag" in 'ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> who is?
<PriceChild> <Guilty_as_Sin>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T starts crying
<Burgundavia> hmm?
<Tm_T> http://ubuntustats.com/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> What's wrong with that Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> nothing wrong
<Tm_T> though missing some sound, *ding*
<Tm_T> just look at it
<Tm_T> I kept staring for minutes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* Tm_T loves Ubuntu community
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth>   /notice tonyyarusso /remove is best  :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cables> I don't know much about IRC, but the repeated "hello, world" messages sound mighty bottish
<tritium> ?
<tritium> Ah, I see your point...
<cables> I just saw two messages saying "hello, world" in #ubuntu, i don't remember who they're from though
<cables> within about 5 minutes
<tritium> right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> jenda: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<jenda> hehehe
<jenda> I hate those pounces - but then again i understand some people hate contentless pings.
<jenda> imbrandon: I'm curious what happened to buntodot.org - one of the loco folks is asking me, and I don't know.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* elkbuntu starts suspecting the jamie fellow of trolling...
* mc44 gets elkbuntu a tinfoil hat :P
<elkbuntu> mc44, he's been registered 9 hours, and immediately after one horrible problem gets answered, he finds something else to whine about
* Fujitsu whines.
* mc44 gives Fujitsu a biscuit
* Fujitsu eats in and whines some more..
* Fujitsu attracts mc44 and elkbuntu into MOTUism.
* mc44 packages ls and breaks the whole distro
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> Fortunately, coreutils is in main, so not under MOTU control. We are safe!
<imbrandon> jenda, i forwarded it to fridge.ubuntu.com for the last year , then when registration came up i let it expire, i figured a year was enough time for people to update their bookmarks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<jenda> imbrandon: yes, but what happened to the project :)
<Myrtti> btw, #ubuntu just got a bit readable after I ignored joins and nickspam :-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> jenda, we merged with the fridge
<imbrandon> all the editors of buntudot becames fridge editors and such
<jenda> imbrandon: ok, cool
<jenda> imbrandon: thanks.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i would blame erstazi for that bot
<PriceChild> erstazi blames it on giod... will talk to him if I notice him online later
<PriceChild> "can't you just ban the nic?" - and fill up our ban list!
<mc44> yeah, you gotta earn your place on that list properly :)
<elkbuntu>  /cs ban erstazi ... ooops, my fingers slipped
<PriceChild> one of the #ubuntu-men crowd...
<pleia2> the channel founder even (and he's in my loco - lucky me!)
<PriceChild> wooo *highfives pleia2*
<pleia2> :)
<Tm_T> ?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, WHEEEEE
<Tm_T> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Hobbsee> pleia2: that means you can kill him.  oh wait.
<Hobbsee> i didnt say that.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you didn't
<pleia2> Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: pleia2 interesting read @ http://www.venturebeat.com/2007/01/04/a-modest-proposal/
* PriceChild wonders how many Hobbsee has killed...
<Hobbsee> (was from #debian-women)
<mc44> PriceChild: "one of the ubuntu-men crowd" == "half of the ubuntu-men crowd"
<Tm_T> mc44: haha
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: "I can't answer on the basis that it may incriminate me"
<pleia2> actually he lives about 6 hours from me
<PriceChild> mc44, well they're not all online, e.g. giod :)
<Tm_T> mc44: sad guys
<mc44> PriceChild: oh you are right. A third :P
<Tm_T> glad I'm not a man
<mc44> glad I'm not an ubuntu-man
<mc44> Hobbsee: is the modest proposal to feed male engineers to female engineers? :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: hahaha
<Hobbsee> now *there's* an idea...
<pleia2> Hobbsee: yeah I saw that post (and have been part of D-W since forever)
<effie_jayx> well My daughter is already using linux... I am doing my share for the future of ubuntu-women :D
<effie_jayx> my wife is tought to convince though :S
<Hobbsee> hehe
<effie_jayx> and I don't want to try hard... I might end up in the couch
<mc44> just put the XP background on ubuntu :)
<pleia2> effie_jayx: yay :) hopefully ubuntu-women will be gone by the time your daughter is grown up
<elkbuntu> hmm... PriceChild --> "* #ubuntu i=chii freenode/bot/chii irc.freenode.net chii H :0 Chii (Hideki is the hentai in all of us)"
<elkbuntu> i'm not sure if that one should be in there...
<mc44> iz freenode bot?
<PriceChild> freenode bot
<PriceChild> That's ok isn't it?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, nalioth ^^
<elkbuntu> i dont know... it's possibly a generic cloak
<PriceChild> They'll just be monitoring for bot nets or something?
<PriceChild> no
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, add to that the bit between () <--
<PriceChild> if you get your bot a cloak it has your name and the bots name in it
* PriceChild can't find an example off hand, but can't hurt to check :)
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, that's why i mentioned it. the staffers can check
<PriceChild> fun fun fun...
<elkbuntu> i dont know what 'hideki' is, but the whole mentioning of hentai there does not increase my trust for it in the least
<PriceChild> I'm pretty proud I had to wikipedia that word.... but now I see what you mean :)
<mc44> PriceChild: innocent boy :)
<elkbuntu> my goodness you've lived a very sheltered online life, havent you
<mc44> missed out all the good stuff :)
* PriceChild notices its in the big three channels, then freenode and defocus
<elkbuntu> hideki is a registered nick, but i dont know if thats a coincidence
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, Its freenode's, just checked with philkc
<elkbuntu> ok... tell him the hentai stuff instills no confidence in unsuspecting discoverers
<nalioth> elkbuntu: PriceChild: y'all leave anything with freenode/* in it alone please  :)
<PriceChild> even jenda? :(
<elkbuntu> nalioth, we didnt touch
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, but i didnt believe it was really freenode
<Pici> hm.   Did something chang with ubotu? I'm trying to add a factoid and its not doing anything.
<Pici> s/chang/change
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<mc44> :-/ I hope Seveas is ok
<Pici> huh?
<jenda> mc44: he's busy - and will not be around for some time.
* Pici was away for a few days, doesnt know whats going on
<mc44> jenda: ya, was referring to his email
<jenda> mc44: indeed
<jenda> mc44: he was alright enough to write a lengthy email :)
<mc44> heh, a paragraph is hardly lengthy :P
* jenda quotes uncyclopedia: "Brevity is."
<mc44> :)
<Daviey> hmm cake
<GazzaK> seveas is away?  cool, my kick count might go down
<mc44> you enjoy being kicked a little too much GazzaK
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, hobbsee didnt go with him
<GazzaK> eeek
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK hides
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (you wish.)
<mc44> Hobbsee: don't give him what he wants :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> meh, no autojoin :'(
<GazzaK> I miss my chanserv.py
<mc44> GazzaK: are you on windows? :P
<GazzaK> mc44, nope
<Hobbsee> OMG VISTA!
<GazzaK> nope
<Hobbsee> nixternal!!!
<GazzaK> lol
<mc44> eww OSX
<GazzaK> right, I turned that off
<Hobbsee> hehe
<GazzaK> you naughty ctcp version'ers
<mc44> :)
<mc44> macbook pro eh? :P
<GazzaK> yeah, shiny
<GazzaK> it's turned off now Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> pity
<GazzaK> why
<GazzaK> VERSION X-Chat Aqua 0.16.0 (xchat 2.6.1) Darwin 8.9.4 [i386/2.20GHz/SMP]   is all it said
<nixternal> Hobbsee: calm down now ;p
<mc44> GazzaK: does the MBP run ubuntu well?
<GazzaK> mc44, nope
<mc44> :(
<GazzaK> it won't load the live cd, some kernel panic
<GazzaK> i'm looking into it
<elkbuntu> nalioth, are you familiar with PFA?
<Hobbsee> urgh, PFA>
<Hobbsee> where?
<elkbuntu> -offtopic
<elkbuntu> being her normal psycho self
<Hobbsee> ah, thoguht so
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mc44> someone fetch the sedatives!
<Hobbsee> yes
<mc44> :)
<nalioth> elkbuntu: what about her?'
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nalioth, someone mentioned windows, and she went into a capslock rant
<nalioth> she's our pfa  :P
<elkbuntu> and what she does, anyone else would be banned for
<PriceChild> Who is she?
<elkbuntu> a young canadian
<elkbuntu> she was fine until she hit not-so-sweet 16
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild whistles
<jenda> PriceChild: shhhh!
<jenda> gouki: pingity!
<jenda> gouki: is your IRC statistics project still alive? it was fun to watch :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> okay I am going to clean the obvious easy to clean sagan bans not the non obvious ones :) in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> that time again already...
<ompaul> PriceChild, can you look at one for me in a pm
<PriceChild> yeah sure
<ompaul> this is a big list
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gouki> jenda, pong?
<jenda> gouki: oi
<gouki> jenda, :) The project is still alive. The author of the script even made some changes to IRSSISTATS to improve it, however, the computer running it died. I'll buy a new PSU and fire it back up.
<jenda> gouki: cool :)
<gouki> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-12
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, tuxd00d said: ubotu: What is !rockbox?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, safwan said: ubotu , the website is cool but it needs more work on GUI
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> its awful quiet :D
<nalioth> be thankful
<nalioth> the trolls are out and about elsewhere
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> good lord you are almighty... trolls are away
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  monday is not an overall good IRC day
<nalioth> monday is not a good overall day, period.
<effie_jayx> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> callin' out, in transit. callin' out, in transit.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> why is freenode banning an entire isp?
<Hobbsee> desm.qwest.net
<Tm_T> hilarious
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: maybe you should poke staff
<Tm_T> and why people ask me bad questions
<Tm_T> 16:01 < JohnFlux> Tm_T: do you code?
<Tm_T> 16:02 < JohnFlux> Tm_T: or help with KDE in some way
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul looks around 
<ompaul> !seen Seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> @seen Seveas
* ompaul wonders when someone last saw the flying dutchman
<Tm_T> well, I guess, but enough for some limit noone defines
<Tm_T> hmm, am I slow today?
<Tm_T> bah,food ->
<ompaul> I had hot food
<ompaul> and it is hotter :)
<mc44> ompaul: you saw his email to -irc?
<elkbuntu> no mad flying dutchman for a month :(
* mc44 pretends to be mad and dutch as a poor substitute
<mc44> can't fly tho
<Pici> Where can I find this email?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> mc44: guess I should web it
<ompaul> got it, I have a frame of reference for it
<ompaul> so that figures
<mc44> he just got too annoyed with that elkbuntu I heard
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> has anyone heard if he'll at least be around enough to fix the bot as it needs fixing?
<PriceChild> ompaul, I have his msn which he's online on but currently "idle"
<ompaul> does not read like that
<ompaul> PriceChild: you should not advertise that :)
<mc44> elkbuntu: whats b0rked?
<ompaul> mc44: nothing
<elkbuntu> mc44, nothing atm, but give it time and something will
<elkbuntu> especially a whole monh
<elkbuntu> month*
<mc44> ah! "as and when" as opposed to "as"
<mc44> :)
<PriceChild> i didn't touch him!
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, of course not, he's running from mc44
<mc44> muhaha
<mc44> maybe I shouldn't have told him he was the sexy
<elkbuntu> seems that way
* ompaul hit alt f4 not alt tab ....
<mc44> iz fake ompaul!
<Hobbsee> oh noes!!!
* ompaul is not happy with this client
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: wasn tsure if someone who'd been banned could actually speak
<Tm_T> ok
<ompaul> right now I am going to change terminals
<Tm_T> and?
<ompaul> this is plain nuts
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what did you find out?
<Hobbsee> seems to work
<Tm_T> me is confused
<Tm_T> +/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> defrysk called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> flood in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Tm_T, we don't get hilighted by "flood in #ubuntu" P
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> that's my way of throwing every day challenges ;)
<Tm_T> who is fastest gets kicks
* PriceChild resists kicking
* GazzaK tickles PriceChild
<Tm_T> ok, but you kicked my adsl line apparently
* PriceChild huggles GazzaK 
<Tm_T> got nice cut
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> raaar
<mc44> argh!
<Hobbsee> ROAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Hobbsee beats mneptok 
<Pici> o.o
<Hobbsee> mneptok: where have you been?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: as of this weekend woowoo is a KDE girl
<mneptok> :)
<Hobbsee> woot!
<mc44> boo!
<tonyyarusso> Another lost one
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> eh, she needs Kexi and has no GNOME apps upon which she's dependent
<mc44> tonyyarusso: never fear, we shall get them back with force!
<Hobbsee> with gnome 25, yes.
<mc44> gnome 2.20, now with tasers!
<Hobbsee> mmm...tasers...
<mc44> long, pointy tasers :P
<mneptok> tasers are like lasers, but with more t
<Hobbsee> mmm....lasers...
* Hobbsee looks forward to getting back to doing laser pracs
<mc44> Mr. T Amplification by stimulated emission of radiation
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, rollerskatejamms said: !cups is not really helpful erUSUL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ipswitch.cuc.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> hate that
<GazzaK> hate what?
<GazzaK> oh, rude /quits
<mneptok> why that little fu ...HEY HEY!
<ompaul> mneptok, :)
<ompaul> gotim
<ompaul> here and -offtopic
<ikonia> the nick "qban" suggests he's not stranger to being banned
<ikonia> evening guys
<ompaul> ikonia, hi there
<ikonia> he
<ikonia> hey
<mneptok> arr.
<GazzaK> ikonia, neither am I..... :-)
<ikonia> give fogwar a nudge in #ubuntu will you
<GazzaK> actually, it's mostly a remove, not a ban
<gnomefreak> nixternal: thank you for setting up meeting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> PriceChild: you ended up to my tabfilling =)
<Tm_T> it was _that_ close from accident
<PriceChild> hehe sorry :)
<Tm_T> well no harm done =)
<Tm_T> just freaked me a bit
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I bet you have some neat scripts for that btw
<PriceChild> just seveas' chanserv.py for xchat
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> xchat, hrrrr
<Tm_T> that's, well, gui, evil
<ubotu> kelvin called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> there's a version floating around for irssi too
<Tm_T> hrr
<mc44> .!ops | can you help me with compiz? :P
<Pumpernickle> Sure... here's an easy, two-step guide to using compiz to its best effect.
<Pumpernickle> 1.  Don't install it.
<Pumpernickle> 2.  See 1.
<mc44> :)
<mh_le> hello... I would like enquire (spelling) as to when I might be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<mc44> gnomefreak: ^
<Pici> mc44: ^
<mc44> Pici: ...?
<gnomefreak> mc44: ?
* PriceChild looks
<Pici> mc44: dunno
<mc44> gnomefreak: mh_le is your ban :)
<gnomefreak> ah let me look
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<PriceChild> mh_le, any particular reason why you would like to return to #ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> mh_le: not yet
<gnomefreak> it will be a while
<mh_le> all right, good night all
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-13
<PriceChild> pejoratives..
<mc44> guy is troll
<mc44> has much bantracker action :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> nalioth: nice name you have
<nalioth> oh?
<jrib> does it mean something?
<Tm_T> http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<Tm_T> that definately means something
<nalioth> would you rather i put my paypal ID ?
<Tm_T> hmm, well, I usually see people's name ther
<Tm_T> but that's fine too, I'm not complaining you know
<Tm_T> just amused (:
<nalioth> i'd probably be more well off financially, if i could put some way to donate money to me (but poorer morally and socially)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Nutubuntu called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> spasticteapot called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Pumpernickel> Did buntu paste that howto for Fedora + nvidia drivers in every support channel, or just the ones I'm in?
<Burgundavia> Pumpernickel: I didn't see it
<ubotu> In ubotu, Sp4rKy said: !medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> did someone unban livingdaylight?
<GazzaK> ompaul tidied the ban list last night, he might have done that one then?  maybe?
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
<alamperez> gonzalez
<Madpilot> hmm... SidStudios is slowly earning himself enough rope...
* Hobbsee resists the urge to make a comment about annoying people from india.
<Hobbsee> or just ban him on the spot.
<Hobbsee> that suggestion of a quiet isnt a bad idea
<Hobbsee> (stay op'd, as the channel is +z, Myrtti)
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: you'll be able to hear what he's saying
<Myrtti> I don't mind missing his yelling or outbursts of anguish
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> he's not done much yet
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: please take that +q off when you're feeling generous
* Hobbsee is going out
<Madpilot> I alway forget that being op'd lets you see/hear what muted people are saying
<Hobbsee> yep
<Madpilot> I'm going to crash soon - 0115 here. Myrtti can do the honours
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  <SidStudios> Whats the differnce between ubuntu studio and ubuntu normal
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  <-- mrlnwzrd has left this channel.
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  * pavs backing off from feeding the trool...
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  <Hobbsee> perhaps that way, SidStudios can learn how to behave in a channel
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  <nanotaboada> doseryder: i use it often, good luck
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  *** Myrtti takes channel operator privileges from Myrtti.
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  <Azzkikr> cotyrothery: if you installed it, you can run winecfg to configure wine for certain applications
<Hobbsee> [18:11]  <SidStudios> ?
<Hobbsee> was it
<Myrtti> I've got no idea how to do stuff in there :-)
<Myrtti> I'd really need to look into /ab in irssi better
<Myrtti> mmm hot chocolate
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> mneptok: thanks for the email
<ubotu> AndyP called the ops in #ubuntu-motu
<elkbuntu> !staff | see #ubuntu-motu
<ubotu> see #ubuntu-motu: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> emergency over :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> huzz called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no medibuntu is  a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no medibuntu is  a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Sp4rKy> :)
<Pici> :)
<Sp4rKy> Pici: thanks
<Sp4rKy> i've send a request to ubotu this morning, but ...
<Hobbsee> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Hobbsee> !no medibuntu is  a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Sp4rKy> :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: no ntp is <reply> There are many ways to sync your computers time, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime for more information.
<Pici> It woudln't let me just do ntp is...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<F00BaR`> ??
<F00BaR`> can you help?
<F00BaR`> it says i have a bug
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> what says what bug
<crdlb> the DCC router bug
<Tm_T> hmm, could be it
<PriceChild> *wonders why he couldn't have waited longer than 2 minues after his question...
<PriceChild> yeah he was in -read-topic so that'll be it
<Tm_T> heh
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> lets see how well he can proxy
<Hobbsee> heh
<PriceChild> *allows himself to be distracted from work to lie in wait*
<PriceChild> *wouldn't be surprised if he ends up in -proxy-users...
* elkbuntu goes there to wait
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you're evil!  :D
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, never. i'm a sweet innocent little flower
<Hobbsee> hahahahhaha
<Hobbsee> sure sure.
<PriceChild> WOOOOO he's going to pm with me :D
<elkbuntu> who was pici talking to?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, oh, so his proxying worked well then i take it?
<PriceChild> so well that he's still one with old connection...
<elkbuntu> he's probably staying connected while he finds a proxy, hehe
<elkbuntu> so... what's he crapping into the PM?
<PriceChild> just things about my mum.... AFAIK he's on a dynamic ip anyway so he'd just reset his router if he wanted to.
<Pici> elkbuntu: I was talking to nalioth
<elkbuntu> Pici, aha. is nalioth in a torturing mood?
* PriceChild hides
<nalioth> no, just pointing out alternatives to !ops
<Hobbsee> warning, [03:17]  --> karloo has joined this channel (n=WP-Gast@77-56-80-115.dclient.hispeed.ch). appears to be a "why?" spammer
<mc44> why?
<PriceChild> he's not in any of our channels is he Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> he was in -devel
<PriceChild> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> he still at it PriceChild?
<PriceChild> nope, /whois shows he's not online... but i didn't get a quit message
<mc44> perhaps he went to fine some wittier "your mom" jokes :)
<elkbuntu> wheeeelp.. bed time
<elkbuntu> once i un-bury it
<Hobbsee> hhaa
<Hobbsee> mmm...bed...
* Hobbsee should stop staying up until 6am
<nalioth> Hobbsee, are you living the wild life?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i'm tending to live partly on au dya, and european day
<nalioth> all night coding spreeees
<nalioth> fueled by coffee and guarana
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee doesnt drink coffee
<Hobbsee> and it's been poking people into adopting my POV, bugwork, etc.
<Hobbsee> and some coding
<Hobbsee> and studying
<Pici> Hobbsee: What are you studying?
<Hobbsee> Pici: optoelectronics
<Pici> Hobbsee: ooh, fancy.
<Hobbsee> but everything's up in the air, so i dont know when i'll finish, etc.
<Hobbsee> yes :)
<PriceChild> Does anyone here have a copy of the irc-council gobby document from UDS?
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
<F00BaR> can you test me
<ompaul> join ##fooo
<nalioth> ompaul: done
<ompaul> ahhh
<F00BaR> done
<nalioth> F00BaR: thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> jenda: np (late)
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-14
<PriceChild> argh that DM| guy is vulnerable again...
<gnychis_> fixed the exploit, if someone could let me in :)
<PriceChild> Hey there
<PriceChild> gnychis_, you may rejoin :)
<gnychis_> thanks!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-uk, Daviey said: ubotu at least; src is on lp
<Daviey> hmm.. i was talking about ubotu - not to him! bah
<mc44> @pity Daviey
* ubotu spanks Daviey with a pink tutu
<Daviey> that's hardly a punishment :P
<Pumpernickel> Let's try again, then.
<Pumpernickel> @pity Daviey
* ubotu stabs Daviey
* Daviey sulks
<h1st0> Okay some how I got banned in #ubuntu?  I haven't been logged in since yesterday.
<h1st0> Anyone around?
<Burgundavia> yep
<h1st0> Any idea how I got banned?
<h1st0> mneptok: should be able to vouch for me
<jrib> gnomefreak: you around?
<h1st0> jrib: do you rmeember me?
<jrib> gnomefreak: erm my ping has content...
<h1st0> somebody has to I used to be around all the time.
<jrib> h1st0: yes, i remember you, but the op who banned you isn't around atm
<h1st0> ahh.
<h1st0> Is there a way to find out who banned me?
<jrib> and it seems like you got banned for saying "GO CAVS"
* mc44 giggles at the thought of mneptok vouching for people :)
<h1st0> are you serious.
<h1st0> omg
<h1st0> Don't let idiots touch your computers.
<h1st0> I'm sorry one of my buddies was over probably just said it in the wrong channel.
<h1st0> jrib: so who do I have to contact?  gnome?
<Pumpernickel> You know, ubuntu does ship with multi-user security features...
<jrib> h1st0: yep, wait for him to be around
<h1st0> Pumpernickel: Yeah but my PC is always on.  Wife uses it etc... and its a pita getting her to log in etc...  She just uses whatever is availible.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok im here
<Pici> congrats
<gnomefreak> not really :(
<gnomefreak> h1st0: ok give me a minute
<Tm_T> h1st0: bad excuses
<gnomefreak> h1st0: you should be ok now
<gnomefreak> h1st0: i suggest you dont let people do that.
<gnomefreak> h1st0: next time you rbanned ask in here only please
* Daviey notes that gnomefreak is expecting a 'next time' to happen
<gnomefreak> Daviey: not really its a "just in case"
<Daviey> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i'll jump in and hope for every day. i will not disappear in little ways.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, hitmanWilly said: !hitmanWilly is not in kindergarden
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> someone want to check out Doonz on #ubuntuforums seems to be stirring stuff up...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Jucato: ok now I'm laughing
<Jucato> hehehe :P
<Tm_T> maybe saved this crappy shit called "thursday"
<Jucato> well my thursday is semi-ruined by Alarm.. but anyway...
<Tm_T> well same here, sorta
<Tm_T> alarm that didn't wake me up
<Jucato> hehehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> CheshireViking called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenrique> hh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> ooh, where's the fun?
<Hobbsee> ##windows
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> nah, just some cloaking requests
<elkbuntu> ah.. someone should remove that ban in -motu too just in case it was a genuine wannabe
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, HymnToLife said: ubotu, ntp is the Network Time Protocol, a protocol for synchronizing your system clock with online time servers. More info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<juanirc> marabilla
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> jenda: can you cloak people?
<jenda> Hobbsee: sure
<jenda> Hobbsee: if they ask nicely :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: cool.   _StefanS_: and marseillai please
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: What cloaks can you give peopel?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: me?  none
<Seeker`> woops, i really should read what people say, rather than skim
<Seeker`> sorry
<Hobbsee> ubuntu membership cloaks, to answer the qn
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Hobbsee: right
<jenda> had some connection issues here :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: no problem
<jenda> Hobbsee: is that ubuntu/member on both?
<Hobbsee> yes please
<Hobbsee> i cant add them to the LP group.  oh well
<mc44> wheres a insane netherlandish aviator when you need them
<jenda> aviator?
<mc44> ... flying? nevermind :P
<jenda> I didn't know he does that ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> jenda, "flying dutchman"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> [16:48:37]  <sivaji2009> i wrote a shell program which create a copy of its own in a infinite loop will this prog affect  my ram ?
<LjL> and then he's apparently pinging people a bit randomly
<LjL> i think he's started looking for trouble again
<LjL> (#kubuntu)
<LjL> and now #ubuntu, pinging me :|
<elkbuntu> that name is familiar
<mc44> heh
<LjL> funny concidence he pings me just after i say it here
<elkbuntu> and it sounds like he wants to give out forkbombs
<LjL> elkbuntu: which is close to what he used to do before being banned the first time
<LjL> though it was more like "how can i crash my system?"
<elkbuntu> LjL, pretty much
<LjL> i had unbanned him on the condition that he would be banned again immediately and for a long time as soon as he broke one rule, even slightly, again... and i've been too good with him already i think
<elkbuntu> let me play :
<elkbuntu> i wanna see his program
<LjL> i'll let him play, he asked a legitimate question after all
<LjL> it annoys me that he *invariably* asks all his questions in both #kubuntu and #ubuntu though
<elkbuntu> hmm, it's taking him a while to pastebin it...
* elkbuntu is guessing he's having to 'write' it now that someone's questioned his authenticity, lol
<mc44> heh, canonical are on a bit of a hiring rampage recently
<Hobbsee> so it seems
<elkbuntu> mc44, who's hired now?
<mc44> finally an OOo maintainer!
<mc44> :)
<LjL> poor guy
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<mc44> and another kernel guy. the kernel team has quintipled or so :P
<Hobbsee> [01:10]  <Keybuk> 28 if you include mdz, cjwatson, heno and myself
<Hobbsee> [01:09]  <Keybuk> for those keeping score, that brings the distro team up to 24 people
<mc44> hehe, I'm surprised he didn't include them to start with :)
<mc44> "management"
* mc44 giggles :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<elkbuntu> and still they havent hired me :
<mc44> elkbuntu: <Keybuk> so expect to grow by at least another 8 before the year is out
<mc44> you have a shot! :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, canonical or the distro team?
<mc44> distro team
<mc44> by the looks of it :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes, tehy should hire us :P
<mc44> maybe canoncial is getting profitable
<Hobbsee> to cause trouble :P
<Hobbsee> mc44: it's still not.   but it's getting better
<jussi01> can i point this out to you guys as I dont see its appropriate? [18:09]  <sivaji2009> general question http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25552/
<jussi01> in #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> jussi01, we're aware of it
<mc44> Hobbsee: yeah, but it must be getting there quick enough to hire a lot more people :)
<Hobbsee> true that
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ok, no probs
<LjL> elkbuntu: again though, i'm getting a *tad* tired of him re-asking the same (obviously genuine!) questions in all the channels he can find
<LjL> especially when we gave him extensive answers. repeatedly.
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> LjL, he's just testing the water
<elkbuntu> he'll find the rapids soon enough
<LjL> i hope so
<LjL> he's managed to stay borderline for quite a while after i let him back though
<elkbuntu> he just needs nudging ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Sp4rKy> yes ?
<Sp4rKy> oups sorry
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> magnet called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> e indeed.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Tm_T> opped some random person accidentally
<Tm_T> and then nonsense arguing
<Tm_T> gah, I love people
<PriceChild> I find #kubuntu to be full of several people like that...
<PriceChild> And then their macho talk in -offtopic where they didn't think I was listenning...
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> just interesting if I say something may be not liked, I'm making new rules (:
<mc44> PriceChild: see, the kubuntu lot are naughty :P
<Tm_T> I don't even have clothes
<Tm_T> that nasty
<GazzaK> your nekid?
<Tm_T> no I'm not new kid
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: !politics =~ /Plese/Please/
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> !politics =~ /Plese/Please/
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> guys
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> abdul - key looger in #ubuntu
<ikonia> pricechild got there first
<jenda> huh
<mc44> ikonia: you can just do !ops in #ubuntu you know :)
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> seeing if there was anyone awake before calling
<PriceChild> no staff have got him...
<gnomefreak> ompaul: care to kline @c-71-201-189-250.hsd1.il.comcast.net
<PriceChild> no staff on duty...
<gnomefreak> yes ther eis
<gnomefreak> i just pinged one :)
<PriceChild> hehe by duty I mean /stats p :P
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak doesnt bother with that
<jrib> only 5, not too bad
<gnomefreak> they can be around just not logged into stats
<PriceChild> he went through #gentoo too...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild wonders why SportChick is +v in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> That's the third nick i've seen doing exploit in channels this past few minutes...
<TheSheep> hello my friends :)
<PriceChild> Hey TheSheep
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: same hostmask
<gnomefreak> keylogger and dc.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, i saw a btcentralplus one in #gentoo
<gnomefreak> but you would have had to ban him to keep him out :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-15
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i take it you unbanned lol in the past week. i had set that a long time ago and never removed it
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yeap, went at the big list that was almost a month old of *@ip
<ompaul> after a net split
<gnomefreak> yeah i had left it because hes nothing but troble
<gnomefreak> trouble
<ompaul> I did not see a lol@
<gnomefreak> hostmask ban
<ompaul> afik I only took out *@FullIPAddress not user@
<gnomefreak> i dont think i did a name ban (he wasnt coming in after hostmask ban)
<ompaul> host mask is useful it says "special"
<ompaul> but you go to more effort to do a name ban :)
<gnomefreak> if someone wants to dodge they can easy :(
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> but you just increase the cost for them by doing username and so on
<gnomefreak> true
<ompaul> which is why we have "lart"
<gnomefreak> lart only works with xchat
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ohh there are other clients ;-)
<gnomefreak> :) yep better ones like irssi
<gnomefreak> :P
<gnomefreak> i hate using mouse
* gnomefreak gone for a while got too much using memory
<Amaranth> PriceChild: meh, kick them both
* PriceChild is talking in PM with them both
<ubotu> In ubotu, Frogzoo said: no ubuntu+1 is Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) is the next release of Ubuntu, due October 2007. It's currently alpha. For discussion -> #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
<cables> The new !root factoid is just a little bit snarky...
<Pumpernickel> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pumpernickel> whoa
<cables> yeah
<Pumpernickel> I just saw that movie again today. o_O
<TheSheep> doesn't it promote e17 too much? :)
* Pumpernickel frees his mind
<cables> eh, can someone kick me from #ubuntu? I sorta kinda want to ditch this guy, but I want it to not look like I quit :)
<lamalex> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> vox754 called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> lufis called the ops in #ubuntu
<lamalex> win 4
<crdlb> lose 4
<lamalex> gg
<lamalex> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Can I get unbanned from #ubuntu*
<stdin> ask for !staff
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> is the bot's thing | user pipe busted?
<Madpilot> ubotu, bot | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Madpilot> hmm
<Hobbsee> nope?
<Hobbsee> i didnt get a query though
<Madpilot> the pipe is supposed to be in-channel. Just not sure it's working in #ubuntu right now
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i dont know if it's disabled in #ubuntu though
<Madpilot> OK, it seems to work some of the time
<Madpilot> odd
<Hobbsee> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Madpilot> [jacktheripper]  (n=jackther@74-138-218-19.dhcp.insightbb.com) needs a reminder not to curse people out in PM after they've been warned about in-channel behaviour...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, jonathan_ said: what is ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Frogzoo said: disable_touchpad is To disable the synaptics touchpad while typing, see: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> thingy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elkbuntu> Pici
<Pici> elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> care to explain so i dont have to read up
<GazzaK> it's nothing kickworthy
<Pici> PFA was saying that he was promoting using proprietary commerical apps that only ran on windows, I (jokingly) said get out
<Pici> then thingy called the ops
<Pici> I was waiting for him to get kicked.
* PriceChild talks with thingy in pm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, xtknight said: !no, samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Here is a newer, unofficial guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<ubotu> In ubotu, xtknight said: !no, samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Here is a newer, unofficial guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jowi called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> nixternal, ban?
<nixternal> ya, to lazy to type quiet+
<nixternal> although quiet does the same, just doesn't kick the person
<PriceChild> Was just wondering whether he was a repeat offender or something :)
<nixternal> he repeated his garbage on more than 2 lines, repeat enough for me :)
<nixternal> man, I am having one hell of a time trying to get beryl working on my new machine
<nixternal> I know it worked before with the Radeon
<PriceChild> what card are you on?
<nixternal> radeon 9800
<nixternal> I just seen I have to use the radeon driver
<nixternal> but the radeon driver doesn't work correctly with my widescreens
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-16
<nalioth>  a /remove stops the paste immediately
<nalioth> and you don't have to remove it
<gnomefreak> what happen to the wiki for gmailfs? its not in !gmailfs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild wonders why quintin was in here...
<nalioth> PriceChild: he's stalking you
<PriceChild> I've just seen him this past few days in #debian not being the nicest of folk...
<DBO> PriceChild, Jassmith@gmail.com
<PriceChild> ty
<DBO> Im on vacation for the next 2 weeks though
<DBO> =/
<PriceChild> no worries, hope you enjoy it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<lithium__> can someone instruct me on installing software in kubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> In #kubuntu they will.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> wake up!
<Jordan_U> !ops | #ubuntu
<ubotu> #ubuntu: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<PriceChild> @lart Jordan_U
* ubotu cats /dev/urandom into Jordan_U's ear
<Jordan_U> sorry
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: yes?
<PriceChild> no worries :P
<Hobbsee> [16:18]  <-- stylus has left this server (Connection timed out).
<Hobbsee> [16:29]  <ubotu> PurpZeY called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> [16:29]  <ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> [16:29]  --> Jordan_U has joined this channel (n=Jordan_U@h-68-165-170-135.snvacaid.dynamic.covad.net).
<Hobbsee> [16:29]  <Jordan_U> wake up!
<Hobbsee> [16:29]  <Jordan_U> !ops | #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> your point?
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, There was a problem in #ubuntu that was taking a long time to be dealt with
<Hobbsee> if we didnt see the highlight there, we wont see it here either...
<Jordan_U> Again, sorry
<crdlb> why doesn't #ubuntu have a flood bot?
<Hobbsee> er, ops was called pretty late there
<Jordan_U> Yea.... hence the sorry :)
<Hobbsee> crdlb: because no one's implemented it yet.
<Hobbsee> we should find more ops.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: have you poked the relevant parties about the council, then?
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt mind a flood control, actually
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, Yeah I will fire off an email to the CC today. I've started poking around the names suggested for jury seeing if they would like to take part etc.
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> i'd get the council itself doen first
* PriceChild looks how far he is
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> this cant be good
<gnomefreak> TheSheep: are you an op in #xubuntu?
<TheSheep> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> good you are gonna need it
<gnomefreak> id say 85% chance
<TheSheep> gnomefreak: :)
<TheSheep> gnomefreak: you met that pal before?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight known and banned from most channels
* gnomefreak op in there too but i might not be around here much today
<TheSheep> gnomefreak: I'll try to handle it
<gnomefreak> flame war and troll i would say most likely
<gnomefreak> and/or
<Pumpernickel> I'll be around for awhile, too.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez_]  by ChanServ
<Mez_> anyopne around?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Mez_> Hobbsee, can you do a /lastlog Mez in #ubuntu and see what this guy who's been posing as me has been saying
<nixternal> nope
<Hobbsee> Mez_: said nothing
<Hobbsee> Mez_: why not just use /ghost
<nixternal> 07:54:54              >>> mez!n=mez@116.240.136.184
<nixternal> this guy?
<nixternal> let's kick his arse!
<nixternal> go go go!
* nixternal goes and hides
<Mez_> I'm just seeing if he's been posing as me and whehter he deserves a ban
<Hobbsee> sounds like someone else wanting the same nick
<nixternal> Mez_: I don't think he has been posing as you, but I might be wrong
<Mez> hmm, not a single member of CC or Seveas is online
<Hobbsee> seveas has stepped down from ubuntu for a month
<Pumpernickel> Vacation?
<Mez> Hobbsee, hmm, he's still the admin of the members group
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> personal issues
<Pumpernickel> ah
<Mez> gah at this guy
<Mez> Hobbsee, was that message in #kubuntu-devel meant to be in here
<nixternal> Mez: he isn't trying to be cool like you, his lastlog shows very newbish like questions
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes
<Mez> I mean mez_ for giving me all the highlights
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Mez> gah am hungry
* nixternal just ate some Special K w/ strawberries
<nixternal> mmm mmm good
<stylus_> hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> hi stylus_
<stylus_> oh, was a log paste :)
<Hobbsee> hm?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> I`ll_Begin (n=hill_771@58.172.249.157) has been stalking AmyRose. He followed her to here from DeviantArt. If you see anything that looks like him, use the cluebat in the form of a kb please.
<Hobbsee> mc44: this is another clueless guy
<mc44> Hobbsee: the announcement was pretty clear that nothing actually worked yet :)
<Hobbsee> mc44: i said clueless
<mc44> I know, just moaning :P
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu
* PriceChild was slow then...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-06-17
<cables> Hey, I can't do !bla is any more... should I just recommend factoids in this channel?
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> cables,  put it in writing with its answer and if deemed the right answer it gets added :)
<nalioth> hmmm
* nalioth needs to wake up
<cables> how 'bout one for pronounciation of ubuntu and gnome?
<nalioth> how about not. .
<ompaul> gnoway :)
<cables> how come?
<cables> people ask, and everyone gives the wrong answer.
<ompaul> both are on the web if anyone really cared
<nalioth> cables: the reason for the restricted factoid entry is that the old ubotu was FULL of crap
<nalioth> things like:
<nalioth> .!GWB
<ompaul> cables, for that get two good ogg files or some such and put them in your own bookmarks
<nalioth> and ubotu'd say "George W. Bush is the greatest president of all!!!!!"
<cables> I know, but !factoid is bla used to at least forward to this channel
<nalioth> afaik, it still does
<Daviey> cables: you can still suggest entries to ubotu
<cables> didn't for me
<cables> !bla is bla
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, cables said: !bla is bla
<cables> damn
<cables> it worked
<cables> it didn't before
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: bla is bla
<cables> hmm, i got
<cables> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daviey> ubotu: just needs some botsnacks to work faster..
<cables> the last 4 times i tried
<Daviey> !botsnnck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnnck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Daviey> He should work faster now
<cables> it's not that it was slow, it just didn't interpret the bla is bla syntax as actually being a command.
<nalioth> do we have an ubuntuzilla presence here?
<gasbag> hi.  i've got an evil netgear wgr614 router and am now using port 8001 after getting kicked from #ubuntu.  can i now rejoin?
<nalioth> gasbag: let's see
<PriceChild> nalioth, ubuntuzilla?
<nalioth> gasbag: you can join now, thanks for your patience  :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gasbag> np.  tnx!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> PurpZeY_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<Vorian> hey
<Vorian> major spammer in #ubuntu
<ubotu> PurpZeY_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Anyone awake?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> EnsignRedshirt_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Mez> lmao@ http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<robotgeek> Mez: i just love xkcd!
<Mez> robotgeek, lol
<robotgeek> Mez: this is one of my favourites: http://xkcd.com/c77.html
<Mez> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> OmegaCenti called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Frogzoo called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* rob looks
<rob> sup?
* rob pokes Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> rob: [KING]  needs a kline.  large flooding.
<rob> paste me?
<rob> * [king]  :No such nick/channel
<Hobbsee> [17:46]  <[KING] > m - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEGD.com - ORACLEG
<Hobbsee> x20, or so
<Hobbsee> [17:48]  [Whois]  [KING]  is n=oraclegd@adsl-68-93-115-218.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net (Oracle GreenDiamond)
<Hobbsee> [17:48]  [Whois]  [KING]  is a user on channels: ##security #linguistics
<Hobbsee> [17:48]  [Whois]  [KING]  is an operator on channels: #cheaphookers
<Hobbsee> rob: ^ was what existed
<nalioth> Hobbsee: he's gone
<rob> nalioth (probably automatic) already got it
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yes.  hence was
<nalioth> rob: nah, nothing automatic any more (but he's still gone)
<rob> ah k, cool
* rob wonders if it is bad that in Vista he needs to still have a Windows XP vm to get some things to run
* nalioth wonders if rob is drunk
<rob> heh no, the only thing that runs Linux still in this room is my router
<nalioth> the concept of running a XP vm under Vista just seems extra abhorrent
<rob> yeah, but what choice have I got?
<rob> don't answer that..
<ubotu> OmegaCenti called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Jordan_U_ called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<rob> dam flooder has it in for #ubuntu tonight
<Hobbsee> unfortuanately
* rob adds a highlight
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> orbin called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> predaeus called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hmh
<keks_> hi, i fixed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and now want to join #ubuntu again
<Hobbsee> keks_: yep, you're fine
<Hobbsee> keks_: banj removed, thanks for your patience
<keks_> k, thx
<ubotu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> hmm in #ubuntu-es too..
<PriceChild> ompaul, you think its not "his" pc and he's just used a live cd on it?
<ompaul> PriceChild, he used to do that to #ubuntu-uk until they kind of komplained to me ...
<PriceChild> oh wait... misread your ban
<ompaul> it is the same one
<PriceChild> you've added a wildcard into the hostname too which I didn't notice
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> HymnToLife called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<wendy13f> hi
<wendy13f> 13/f
<PriceChild> Hi wendy13f can we help you?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: I think this is some game, you know, coordinates, 13/f is a miss
<Tm_T> red three, 3/r and hit
<mc44> you sank my battleship!
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: erronous coordinates, did you mean 10/L ?
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: sure, that will work
<Tm_T> bummer, hit and kill
<Tm_T> bah, I really must get all 6 SW movies, I have to, I really do
<PriceChild> grr every so often xchat doesn't display quit messages...
<Tm_T> what quit messages
<PriceChild> like i missed ompaul leaving
<Tm_T> and?
<PriceChild> i was talking to no-one in pm it seems :)
<PriceChild> because the quit message didn't show in here or the pm with him
<Tm_T> PriceChild: looks like you forgot to take your medication
<Tm_T> you know what your neighbours say if you walk around talking to yourself
<Tm_T> we don't want them to call police again
<mc44> "he was a nice boy, no idea he would turn out to be a serial killer"?
<Tm_T> mc44: that too
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: ummm, how long were you talking ?
<PriceChild> only a couple of lines after he quit
<mc44> PriceChild: probably made as much sense as a conversation with ompaul when he is there :)
<PriceChild> it happenned with a troll yesterday who I didn't realise had quit 8-)
<tonyyarusso> Didn't you get a "No such nick 'ompaul'" in your PM window?
<PriceChild> mc44, im' gonna tell himt hat
<mc44> hehe
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, in the network window, which is where i noticed :)
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<tonyyarusso> irssi puts it in the /msg
<PriceChild> my client REALLY doesn't like telling me when ompaul has left...
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-09
<nikrud> pici, I've been trying to remember exactly what that string did, but can't remember exactly. Just that it was bad
<Pici> nikrud: forkbomb
<nikrud> ah, yes thanks
 * elkbuntu hunts for a staffer
<elkbuntu> they're all /away :(
<nickrud> sounds like time to play :)
<elkbuntu> dont go giving the log watchers ideas
<Madpilot> is this channel publicly logged now? It didn't used to be...
<nickrud> has been for a long time.
<Madpilot> haven't been a daily IRC victim in... almost a long time... :)
<nickrud> and you've been missed
<Madpilot> I'm sure your aim will improve.
 * nickrud provides a very snappy rimshot
<Hobbsee> SportChick: where busy meant 'asleep', yes.
<elkbuntu> you dont do 4am anymore? :Þ
 * ajmitch can't imagine that Hobbsee only just woke up
<elkbuntu> i can.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i try not to.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i didn't, actually.  i was studying earlier.
<ajmitch> an even worse fate
<Hobbsee> yes
 * ajmitch was working earlier, bugs are evil
<elkbuntu> <3 public holidays
 * ajmitch had that last monday
<elkbuntu> except for public holiday surcharges on pizza delivery :(
<Hobbsee> awww
<nickrud> heh. Discounts on holidays, more traffic that way
<nickrud> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw or Gary  I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> ?
<nickrud> we have a spamming advertiser cpe-74-71-140-20.twcny.res.rr.com
<nickrud> elkbuntu got lost in alt-tab ;)
<nickrud> why has the ban tracker started including as a separate ban (unless I'm misreading something)
<ubottu> Alan_M called the ops in #ubuntu (Grilled_Pupusa (advertising in pm))
<Madpilot> the floodbots announce !netsplit now, to save humans the trouble. Nice.
<Madpilot> Pretty soon we won't have to waste time with actual people in the channel, the bots can just talk to each other. :)
<nickrud> seems that way already sometimes, with all the spambots and the like ;(
<Madpilot> them too
<Myrtti> /lastlog poul
<Myrtti> should we ask for a k-train?
<nickrud> at least bring him to staff's attention, let them decide on their own what to do
<Myrtti> /me sighs
<nickrud> he's out of my hair (#ubuntu) network stuff, that's someone else's sphere
<Myrtti> actually a ban works for him
<Myrtti> but what about grilled pupusa?
<nickrud> I talked with him in pm, he's just a kid looking for people to talk to. I told him I'd note it on ban tracker, and if he never did it again, it's water under the bridge
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> /me sighs
<Myrtti> [04:28] < DIL> hey admins why am i getting spam from grilled_pupusa
<nickrud> how long ago was that?
<nickrud> I don't have utc in xchat
<Myrtti> just now
<Myrtti> several complaints
<nickrud> ok, he's gone I guess
<ubottu> draeath called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> these spambots are getting annoying
<nickrud> heh. I actually talked with him, didn't seem a bot
<Myrtti> I wonder if he was a mIRC user
<Myrtti> we do have those too
<nickrud> script kiddies are so ...
<Myrtti> might be an infection :-<
<Myrtti> [04:33] [freenode] ***    #ubuntu <Grilled_Pupusa2> H   0  n=Roger@116.43.71.105
<Myrtti> that's from /who
<nickrud> gack, I do _not_ want to learn all this !@!.* stuff ;( . This is a pain !!! Trolls and scripties and spammers take all the fun out of this
<nickrud> I come here to decompress from my real help job.
<Madpilot> spike on #u has more than enough rope
<Myrtti> lagging
<Madpilot> gone. idiot.
<Myrtti> thanks Madpilot
<Madpilot> np
<nickrud> glad someone else made that call
<Myrtti> I lagged :-(
<elkbuntu> Madpilot hasnt been around enough with the new atmosphere to get scared off acting yet
<Madpilot> I have been purposefully avoiding all the new drama.
 * nickrud provides snappy drumroll for elkbuntu 
<Madpilot> historonics and flaunting off don't really solve a d*mn thing.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: hopefully it changes.
<Madpilot> hopefully. in the meantime, I shall remain old-school. Kickbans ahoy, and damn the emos!
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, we know. it's others who do not.
<Myrtti> if the oldschool way of doing things is doing kickBANs straight away...
<Madpilot> well, no. My version of oldschool is "give them more than enough rope, then do the obvious with it."
<Myrtti> good good.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: heh :)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, Madpilot was always one of the best. you should remember!
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, you flatter. I'm just blunter than most. :)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, is your dear brother still cursing himself for introducing you to ubuntu?
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, likely, yes
<Myrtti> I've had to readjust my thinking about several people lately... :-<
<elkbuntu> excellent. keep up the good work
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Madpilot> need sleep. later, all.
<jussi01> morning alll
 * jussi01 tickles Myrtti
<elkbuntu> leave her sleep :Þ
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ahh, cmon its like 1030 am here...
<elkbuntu> i dont know if she's awake or not. i had the impression she was sleeping
<jussi01> elkbuntu: did you see the latest pic of my little guy: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photo/11149 :D :D
<elkbuntu> awww
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> woo. I just formatted my system underneath me
<Myrtti> ♥ backups
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, Moniker42 said: !ask is too stern with the phrase "all on ONE line"; change to lower case? remove?
<jrib> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, emma said: !ask is not too stern in my opinion. It even has a smiley in it. :)
<jrib> great, remote conversations with the bot... I agree with emma
<bazhang> alteregoa bears watching
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: !Daviey is made of epic fail
<Daviey> :(
<popey> tis true
<popey> !popey
<ubottu> popey is a %^&
<popey> see
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, Moniker42 said: !ubuntu-uk is abusing ubottu! ;)
<Pici> in #ubuntu-ussr ubottu abuses you.
<Daviey> heh
<jussi01> !fail | Daviey
<ubottu> Factoid fail not found
<Pici> !test | jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01: Failed!
<jussi01> oh, i didnt add it here
<jussi01> !fail | Daviey
<ubottu> Daviey: FAILZ!
<Daviey> failing to use the !fail factoid against someone is !epicfail
<jussi01> it delayed,but meh
 * Pici shakes his head
<Myrtti> multifail.
<Pici> Good morning/afternoon
<Seeker`> morning
<Daviey> Seeker`: evening
<Myrtti> *hum*
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> nuthin...
<Myrtti> just... bored and trying to distract myself a bit by doing work and ircing
<Seeker`> fair ennough
<Myrtti> painkillers and backups ♥
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, brubelsabs said: ubottu: no, libcurl is already in the repos I need this library with different configure flags, but I dunno how I do this?
<Pici> brubelsabs: Please ignore the message, ubottu is a bot and it thought you were making a factoid suggestion
<Pici> elkbuntu: I somehow flubbed the /cs info ##ubuntu and got confused.  Anyway looks like a staffer owns ##ubuntu and has to fowarded to #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Pici, yes. staffers get to choose to do that sort of stuff if it's logical
<ikonia> Mez: you fixed another security bug
<Mez> ikonia, I did?
<ikonia> Mez: just got a security update ;)
<Myrtti> teehee
<Mez> oh... yeah - the latest XSS bull****
<ikonia> yup
<Mez> I fecking HATE opera ;)
<ikonia> descrdescription doesn't say it's just opera
<ikonia> description even
<ikonia> darn lag
<Myrtti> tuttut, it was a good browser when there wasn't firebird
<Myrtti> and even still, when there isn't gecko
<Mez> The recent discovery of an obscure method in which to expose a cross-site scripting (XSS) error in vBulletin when using specific browser software means that it is necessary to release Patch Level (PL) versions of both 3.7.1 and 3.6.10.
<Myrtti> s/isn't/isn't even/
<Mez> ikonia, it's not limited to Opera - but it's the one with the most issues ;)
<ikonia> a
<ikonia> ah
<Hobbsee> mneptok: *poke*
 * Hobbsee invokes the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
 * Hobbsee uses it on mneptok
<Seeker`> :O
<Myrtti> oh noes
<Myrtti> its a hobbsee
<Hobbsee> IT IZ!
 * Hobbsee MUHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> MWHAHAHAHA
 * jussi01 calls down the shiny hampster of doom on Hobbsee
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> oh jussi01 did you see the summer cottage pix?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: fail.
<jussi01> Myrtti: huh?
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2560570507/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2560851723/ <-- :->
<jussi01> Myrtti: :D
<Myrtti> I told daddy he could make those and sell them
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti That is so cute
<Jack_Sparrow> NIce to see you love your critters the way we do
<PriceChild> I want an ubuntu netbook.
<Myrtti> NB. If someone asks what has happened to the Finnish mirrors, FUNET is having a maintanence of their router connecting to nic.funet.fi == fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> PriceChild: a what....
<Seeker`> lo ikonia
<ikonia> hello
<PriceChild> My phone company is turning off WAP....
<PriceChild> ikonia: have I gotten the name wrong?
<Hobbsee> you didn't want it anyway...
<ikonia> PriceChild: I don't know....what is it ?
<PriceChild> nope i didn't... netbook
<ikonia> a netbook ?
<PriceChild> ikonia: see planet
 * ikonia googles
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: I dooo!!!!! It uses up my free calltime!
<Seeker`> PriceChild: what network?
<ikonia> PriceChild: I'm not told by it
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: no you don't.
<PriceChild> t-mobile
<ikonia> s/told/sold
<PriceChild> just got a text giving me a url and telling me internet access is changing june 9th... which is a bit annoying
<PriceChild> oh wait no, july
<Hobbsee> oh, i always like that
 * PriceChild is sitting outside on grass in *amazing* sun and finds it hard to read phone/laptop
 * Hobbsee has received uni mail, which is dated on their system as the 10th of july, which requests it be returned by the 10th of july, at 5pm.  and then they mail it.
<Hobbsee> as in, paper mail it.
<donald_duck> y am i banned
<jussi01> donald_duck: from where?
<donald_duck> ubuntu
<donald_duck> #ubutnu
<jussi01> donald_duck: 1 moment please
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> donald_duck: Under this nick?
<donald_duck> yeah
<donald_duck> i used a name pottytheshitter and some op told me to change it and i did and i entered as donald duck
<donald_duck> then i left my computer for 15 mins and then i was banned
<jussi01> donald_duck: Please wait a moment - Im looking at logs
<jussi01> donald_duck: From the logs Im not sure what happened - you wil need to wait for the op who banned you (Jack_Sparrow)
<donald_duck> and wat did i do
<jpds> ...who just left
<Pici> donald_duck: We dont know, you'll need to speak with the operator that banned you.
<donald_duck> ok i g2g though
<Pici> Maybe jack didnt see that I unmuted the guy?
<jussi01> Maybe.
<Seeker`> why does jack always leave just after he has banned someone?
<jussi01> Jack is strange... :P
<PriceChild> My irc timestamps match my laptops.... something is wrong :/
<Daviey> damn that ntp
<jpds> long live nptd
<Myrtti> incoming
<Myrtti> I hope
<Myrtti> hello stemount^
<stemount^> hi
<Myrtti> I guess you're having a boring evening
<stemount^> not necessarily
<Myrtti> would you mind explaining what on EARTH shortcircuited when you decided it would be a good idea to suggest "recursive removal magic" at #ubuntu?
<stemount^> I didn't suggest it to everyone :-/
<stemount^> why would I want everyone to trash their linux
<stemount^> but like I say, you have the right to do it and I'm not complaining like I bet you get abuse in here all the time
<Myrtti> say, what?
<Myrtti> You didn't suggest it to anyone?
<Seeker`> stemount^: I think the question of "why would you want everyone to trash theit linux" is what Myrtti wants you to answer
<Myrtti> then, what is this?
<Myrtti> 20:00  >>> stemount^ recommends "sudo rm -rf /" to all hackers
<stemount^> I said to all hackers, I didn't suggest it to everyone
<Seeker`> depends on how you define hackers
<stemount^> as in malicious computer hackers
<Myrtti> why would hackers want to trash their Linuxes?
<Myrtti> those would be crackers.
<Seeker`> also, saying it in a channel where people might not know what the command does is a bad idea
<Myrtti> there is no reason whatsoever to ever ever EVER say that
<Myrtti> especially on #ubuntu
<stemount^> ok; well now I know i've done bad - just lets drop it, I've crossed the line and think I deserve my punishment
<Myrtti> jolly good.
<Myrtti> what timezone are you in?
<Seeker`> BST
<Myrtti> I'm on EEST, that means its 2315 here soon
<Myrtti> so come back 12 hours from now, and I'll remove the ban
<Myrtti> or just plainly in the morning
<Myrtti> whichever comes first for you
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I reckon its 2115 where he is
<Myrtti> doesn't matter, it's roughly about a good time
<stemount^> yeah - BST here
<ompaul> stemount^, so drop by tomorrow
<stemount^> and Myrtti - OK that sounds fair
<stemount^> progging delayed reply - i wasn't ignoring you
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> thanks for co-operation
<stemount^> np
<stemount^> so I presume the non-voice people are the sinners?
<stemount^> except ubuntulog / ubottu
<stemount^> I've never ever been through this before the whole 3 years I've been idling in #ubuntu :/
<Myrtti> stemount^: nope, they're hanging out and helping us around
<jussi01> heya Myrtti
<Myrtti> stemount^: come back tomorrow and I'll check your ban then
<Myrtti> jussi01: hiya dearie
<jussi01> !dle | stemount^
<ubottu> Factoid dle not found
<jussi01> !idle | stemount^
<ubottu> stemount^: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * stemount^ boots self 
<donald_duck> is that sparrow guy here
<Myrtti> sorry, no luck
<donald_duck> wow
<mDemocritus> i'm a bit confused... i've been apparently banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, and i have no clue why...
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic: ban *!*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/*
<Myrtti> not you, the whole mibbit
<mneptok> Hobbsee: eep.
<mDemocritus> Myrtti: ouch... that sucks.
<mDemocritus> Myrtti: stupid idiots that have nothing better to do than spam -offtopic?
<Myrtti> basically yes
<mDemocritus> that's irritating as heck....
<mDemocritus> i just found out about mibbit too.... are there any other web-based irc clients? i can't install anything on this machine...
<PriceChild> mDemocritus: java.freenode.net iirc
<mneptok> mDemocritus: does "this machine" have a JavaVM?
<mDemocritus> mneptok: i believe so... thanks for the tip, PriceChild
 * juliux waves to mneptok and ompaul 
 * ompaul grabs a glass of coke and throws it over to juliux 
<donald_duck> is it all right to idle here while i wait for sparrow
<juliux> ompaul: bahhh
<juliux> ompaul: beer pls;)
<ompaul> juliux, it is after 9pm I suppose have two
<juliux> hehe
<ompaul> @btlogin
<ompaul> donald_duck, it would be better if you used the nick that got you banned
<donald_duck> this is the name
<Flare183> before I use the ops command on the bot i would like for you guys to talk to Thecool1
<Flare183> please
<Flare183> he is pming me and telling me to call the ops
<Seeker`> what is he saying to you?
<ompaul> donald_duck, ehh I checked the logs
<ompaul> you are not being right andyour nick is rather disrespectful for others around
<Flare183> Seeker`: call the ops, repeatly
<ompaul> !guidelines | donald_duck  go away, read this documentation come back some other time when Jack is around
<ubottu> donald_duck  go away, read this documentation come back some other time when Jack is around: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flare183> Thanks Myrtti
<Flare183> Myrtti: He stopped
<ompaul> donald_duck, and to be honest I could do /nick just-to-annoy-everyone-i'll-call-myself-something-dodgy
<mneptok> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-10
<LetsGo67> I got banned for saying a joke everyone.
<Jack_Sparrow> After he was warned
<LetsGo67> They mute me.
<LetsGo67> He didn't say "don't say jokes".
<LetsGo67> Did he?
<Seeker`> LetsGo67: what joke was this?
<LetsGo67> Read the logs, guys.  L)
<stdin> he asked you to stop, you didn't
<Jack_Sparrow> I should not need to say no jokes.. after the spanish upon entry
<LetsGo67> Seeker` funeral joke
<LetsGo67> "When was ubotu's funerals?", to be precise.
<LetsGo67> Because they removed ubotu and changed him for ubottu
<stdin> after repeatedly doing things like "<LetsGo67> WhAt HaPpEnNeD tO uBoTu?" you're surprised you were muted??
<LetsGo67> I request an unban, I do not plan to off-topic again.
<LetsGo67> stdin: is there a "no funky writing" rule?
<LetsGo67> One I sent to a certain user, the other was for the channel.
<LetsGo67> That explains?
<stdin> there's a "Don't be annoying" rule, yes
<LetsGo67> After getting the "es" warning, I stopped speaking foreign languages.
<Jack_Sparrow> and the offtopic rule
<Jack_Sparrow> You have obviously done the es before based upon your response
<LetsGo67> I didn't consider that annoying, I sent it to two people, and ubotu/ubottu is not offtopic?
<LetsGo67> Yeah, then I stopped.
<LetsGo67> !abiword
<ubottu> Factoid abiword not found
<stdin> questions about ubotu/ubottu are offtopic in #ubuntu
<LetsGo67> Didn't know, sorry.
<LetsGo67> So how long does the mute last?
 * LetsGo67 has just sent a nudge!
<stdin> up to the op who muted you ;)
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> HAve you ever read the coc?
<LetsGo67> No.....
<Jack_Sparrow> While you read it, I will unmute you fair enough
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LetsGo67> Can I just read the bold print?
<Jack_Sparrow> It isnt that long and it is important for people to understand how things work and what we expect and what can be expected from us
<stdin> and make sure you're familiar with the guidelines too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> as you will be held to them even if you haven't read it
<LetsGo67> I have 'em on my firefox sidebar.
<LetsGo67> "If you use away messages, you may get kicked without warning."  Why?
<stdin> because they are annoying and spammy
<mneptok> because they are unnecessary and do not scale.
<LetsGo67> My away message is "Away" is that okay?
<mneptok> not if it's sent to the channel
<LetsGo67> No clue.
<stdin> using /away <reason> is ok
<mneptok> setting /away is fine. announcing /away is not.
<stdin> sending a message to the channel saying "I'm away for <reason>" is not
<LetsGo67> Read IRC Guidelines but not COC, but g2g, ttyl.
<genii> Hi, I just have a brief recommendation for the !sudo factiod, in that it should warn against using it with gui apps.
<genii> bah, typo   factiod->factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> genii There is a way to type the factoid change you would like to see and it is quite easy
<Jack_Sparrow> I just dont rember it atm
<stdin> genii: ie: suggest the change ;) !sudo is ...blah...
<Jack_Sparrow> nks
<Jack_Sparrow> thans
<Jack_Sparrow> ahhhhh forget it
<genii> <sigh>
<stdin> I'll give you coffee if it's a good one :)
<genii> !sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications in Gnome, see !gksudo instead.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, genii said: !sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications in Gnome, see !gksudo instead.
<genii> Minor modification to the original is all
<stdin> genii, how about: "sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)"  ?
 * stdin wants some kde love in there too ;)
<genii> stdin: I thought about adding that too actually, good add
<stdin> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<genii> stdin: Nice. Just that so many ppl get recommended to !sudo then run their gui apps with ti tthen wonder why things don't work. When it's really not their fault since they're just following direction.
<genii> stdin: So where's my coffee? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> That will save me from triggering !gksudo after sudo.. good one..
 * stdin sends coffee genii's way, free of charge
<genii> Yay!
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ah ha!  you do exist!
<Hobbsee> do you still exist now though?
<mneptok> nope!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: 'sup? i'm about to head home from the office.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: see /query
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Agent_bob said: ubottu i is me neither.
<Myrtti> morron
<Myrtti> ok
<nickrud> talking to yourself ?
<Myrtti> we might be having a small problem with our #ubuntu -users who use mirc.
<nickrud> not sure he was telling the truth to you
 * elky_work notes something about s/#ubuntu//
<nickrud> didn't even try to dispute it
<nickrud> unless it was in pm, that is
<Myrtti> elky_work: mirc per se is a good client, except that its shareware and only for Windows.
<Myrtti> elky_work: featurewise it's good.
<elky_work> securitywise it's not
<Myrtti> and that's the problem
<elky_work> that's the key to my gripe
<elky_work> it makes it less-than-good imho
<Myrtti> I never had problems with it, because I didn't use it for sharing files, I used scripts that were acknowledged to be clean etc.
<Myrtti> this is one of the cases of common sense and PEBKAC
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> he's now banforwarded here
<Myrtti> what I did notice, however
<Myrtti> is that looking at the idents of these said "autopm on join" fellows seem somehow identical.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> bot is btw lagging a bit
<sajes> It's nothing real serious, but a bunch of people are spamming and abusing ubottu in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sajes> And using profanity. >_>
<sajes> Also, now with all caps.
<sajes> And racism. I guess this is where it becomes a rather serious abuse.
<bazhang> thanks sajes
<sajes> bazhang: Thanks for taking care of it. :p
<sajes> Looks like it's back.
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<sajes> Yeah, first time I've seen something like that in there. >_<
<simi> 2hi all, i just want to report a bot on the #kubuntu chanell named House_Blend_Pete, can it be removed and bamed?
<Hobbsee> !staff | on join spam
<ubottu> on join spam: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<simi> it sends some comercials to me as soon i entered
<Myrtti> simi: if you've got such problems, don't be afraid to holler !ops
<Myrtti> it doesn't bite
<Hobbsee> it just flooded itself off, ti seems.
<simi> can/t be bamed?
<Hobbsee> simi: done, but i'd prefer to see it thrown off the entire netowrk
<simi> Hobbsee: what ca we do to throw it oof from the network?
<Hobbsee> simi: poke the staff, and wait
<Hobbsee> of course, no one's actually here from the staff again
 * Hobbsee pokes tomaw
<Myrtti> /me huggles mneptok
 * jussi01 walks in
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> did the dishes and finally managed to get breakfast
<Myrtti> life is good.
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: is mootbot still around and does it do minutes for meetings? Also can you join #ubuntu-mozillateam because asac might have other questions about it one being ho to use it :)
<Jucato> Question: what does ChanServ or ubottu use to properly identify an op? I might be adding a new IRC cloak, so I'm wondering it's cloak-based and if there's something I need to retain for ChanServ and ubottu to recognize me
<PriceChild> Jucato: chanserv 'should' do it by account (ie identified to nickserv) ubottu will need poking by jussi01 as it does it by hostname
<jussi01> Im here
<jussi01> hi PriceChild
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks
<Jucato> well not yet today. :)
<Myrtti> what calendar should I be subscribing to to get information about all the relevant meetings?
<Mez> @schedule
<ubottu> Mez: Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day | 10 Jun 11:00: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board | 10 Jun 15:00: Server Team | 11 Jun 06:00: Platform Team | 11 Jun 17:00: QA Team | 12 Jun 13:00: Desktop Team
<Mez> ah, doesnt tell you there
<Myrtti> I think I've got the fridge calendar already
<Mez> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical/all/all
<Myrtti> but it doesn't show emea at all
<Myrtti> for instance
<Mez> emma?
<Myrtti> emea
<Myrtti> europe, middle east, africa
<Myrtti> nor oceasia for that matter
<Myrtti> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical
<Myrtti> has anyone gotten that to work with google calendar?
<elkbuntu> ugh. someone is acting weird again
<bazhang> in #ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> no, somenoe in #ubuntu-artwork
<elkbuntu> who is also in #ubuntu-meeting and would so know im otherwise occupied and cant partake in private convos initiated in random ubuntu channels
<elkbuntu> she's not speaking there though
<elkbuntu> but she's there
<bazhang> heh
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping (about Mootbot)
<Myrtti> jussi01: pong
<liassist> hello, i wanted to know if i can use a client side bot to answer peoples questions
<Myrtti> on which channels?
<Myrtti> what kind of a bot?
<liassist> a bot that simply answers most common questions
<Myrtti> on which channels?
<liassist> #ubuntu #suse mostly linux channels
<jussi01> not for #ubuntu - we have ubottu
<liassist> ok for other cahnnels
<jussi01> liassist: for #suse you need to ask their ops
<jussi01> liassist: All ubuntu channels use ubottu or a clone
<jussi01> liassist: are you familiar with ubottu
<jussi01> ?
<liassist> well, ubottu dosent have some things
<Myrtti> such as?
<jussi01> liassist: we can add things to ubottu - you can suggest them by pm to ubottu
<liassist> virus answers , hardware and networking but mainly i wont use it on ubuntu
<jussi01> I think !virus explains the ubuntu situation well
<jussi01> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<liassist> i wodnt be using it mainly on ubuntu but channels which have no bot support
<jussi01> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> anyone else getting sex chat from suskun27 in pm
<Seeker`> ikonia: nope
<jussi01> ikonia: not me
<Pici> ikonia: I havent gotten anything
<ikonia> clearly I am special
<Seeker`> ikonia: lucky you
<ikonia> he's in ubuntu and very keen to meet girls for "sexy talk"
<ikonia> just come back to my desk
<jussi01> liassist: if its an #*ubuntu* channel then they are usually allowed to have ubottu or a clone - anything else is not under our control
<liassist> it will be under your control
<liassist> you will have ops on it
<jussi01> liassist: Im talking channels - if you want to put it in #suse #linux or wherever, you need to ask those channels ops
<Seeker`> liassist: The point is that we already have ubottu for that in #ubuntu channels
<liassist> ok, thankyou
<jussi01> well then...
<ikonia> he was in hear yesterday asking for ops
<jussi01> really?
<ikonia> yes saying he had been in #ubuntu for 2 years
<ikonia> elkbuntu: busted him his nick was 2 weeks old
<ikonia> I appriciate he may have only just decided to register it
<Seeker`> I've been on freenode for > 18 months now \o/
<jussi01> hrm, Ive been on freenode since... ummm 11/06 roughly
<Myrtti> /me yawns
<Myrtti> Registered : Dec 14 09:59:31 2004
<Pici> Jan 30 12:38:33 2007
<Pici> \o/
<Pici> I have a 5 digit slashdot id though.
<Seeker`>  Nov 20 23:44:23 2006
<pleia2> Feb 26 01:51:16 2002
<pleia2> I win
<pleia2> :P
<Myrtti> pleia2: pft. :-P
<jussi01> someone remind me on how to get that info again?
<Seeker`> I have a 6 digit slashdot id
<pleia2> jussi01: /msg nickserv info jussi01
<jussi01> pleia2: thanks
 * jussi01 was msging chanserv and wondering why it didnt work :P
<pleia2> hehe
<jussi01> [16:33:05] [NickServ] Registered : Dec 13 17:16:22 2006 (1 year, 25 weeks, 4 days, 20:16:42 ago)
 * Pici is a young'n
<Myrtti> fresh meat
<Myrtti> *chomp*
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> :O
<Myrtti> I feel old again...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> :-D
<ikonia> ughh, I'm 2004 under my current nick
<ikonia> ah, my old one was only another 1.5 years old
<ikonia> so roughly early 2003, late 2002
<ikonia> but thats only when you reigstered your nick I assume
<ikonia> rather than when your nick was first seen
<Pici> Right
 * Hobbsee has been on irc for too long.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: By definition, if you are on IRC you have been on it for too long :P
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: hah
<Myrtti> oh, on irc?
<Myrtti> <-- 12 years and going strong
<nickrud> irc wasn't even on my radar until I tried ubuntu, although I spend a lot of time on bbs's in the 80
<nickrud> 's
<nickrud> morning jack
<jussi01> Myrtti: around? new photos if you are interested :D http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photos/
<Myrtti> cuuuuuute nose
<Myrtti> I want a polar bear.
<Myrtti> or a dog.
<Myrtti> polar bear would be nicer though :->
<jussi01> hahahah
<jussi01> *chomp* no more Myrtti
<Myrtti> but it would keep my toes warm.
<jussi01> ahh, you mean you want a polar bear skin for your floor... I see :P
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I dont know if you took care of him, but donald_duck AKA potty was looking for you yesterday.
<Jack_Sparrow> I took care of him by banning him yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> John...
<Pici> Same guy as __john ?
<Jack_Sparrow> He joined, dumped a bunch into channel and left thinking we could not figure out how to ban him
<Jack_Sparrow> I get that feeling yes..
<Jack_Sparrow> There are a lot of johns in the world..  I could be wrong..
<Jack_Sparrow> It would be in the log yesterday morning 8 -9 ish Pacific time...
<Pici> I couldnt figure out why he was banned in the bantracker logs.
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me find it
<ikonia> 11:20 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with john__
<ikonia> 11:20 <john__> HEY MATT
<ikonia> 11:20 -!- john__ [n=john@cpe-71-72-82-183.columbus.res.rr.com]
<ikonia> 11:20 -!-  ircname  : John
<ikonia> 11:20 -!-  channels : #xubuntu
<ikonia> 11:20 -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [http://freenode.net/]
<ikonia> 11:20 -!- End of WHOIS
<ikonia> 11:20 <john__> iu have one question
<ikonia> 11:20 <john__> just answer it okay?
<ikonia> kkI got that off him the other day
<ikonia> I ignored it
<ikonia> he's cleaerly a genuis as he whois'd me to get my real now
<ikonia> I'm scared
<jussi01> This is what the add comments in the BT are for -Please use it people!
<Myrtti> /me gives jussi01 a lollipop
<Myrtti> sucker.
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> oh great. Now the splittage starts again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yesterdays logs starting 15:10
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I just wanted to let you know
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks.. he has been nothing but disruptive in all channels
<stdin> oh, Jucato, ubottu should recognise you even if you change your cloak. as long as use keep the same nick
<Jucato> stdin: oh thanks
<stdin> if not then I'll just have to invent a new way for identifying :s
<Myrtti> LOOOOLLL sKy\ [n=sKy@la.la.li.laaaa.liiiii.laaa.la]
<jussi01> heheh
<Pici> heh
<Hobbsee> SportChick: pong
<SportChick> Hobbsee: got it taken care of - thanks though :)
<Hobbsee> SportChick: ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Can someone tell me the offest for time in the logs based on US PAcific time...  + 8 ?  So 9am US Pac Time would be ?
<stdin> offset from what?
<Jack_Sparrow> My 9am isnt 9am in the irc logs...
<stdin> which logs, the bantracker or irclogs.u.c ?
<Jack_Sparrow> irclogs
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to verify the ban on potty/ john is still in place and be able to show why
<stdin> looks like they are in UTC+1
<Jack_Sparrow> He joined, pottied all over us and left...  Just trying to find the log of it
<Pici> heh
<Pici> I remember you muting him before he changed his name.
<Pici> Then I unmuted after he changed it to something suitable
<Jack_Sparrow> It was later.. thanthat..  HE changed it to potty then compressor   but left, came back dumped and tried to run..  I hope someone didnt lift that ban because they could not find it in the logs
<Pici> *!*@c-24-218-245-133.hsd1.ma.comcast.net
<stdin> irclogs doesn't show joins/parts though, only nick changes
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici Thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> irclogs are my current time + 8   That will help
<Myrtti> ok, so the EMEA meeting is starting apparentlyl
<Myrtti> @schedule
<ubottu> Myrtti: Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day | 11 Jun 06:00: Platform Team | 11 Jun 17:00: QA Team | 12 Jun 13:00: Desktop Team | 13 Jun 15:00: Ubuntu-ni Translation Sprint | 13 Jun 20:00: MOTU
<Myrtti> and it's not on any calendar.
<Myrtti> GREAT.
<Myrtti> 17:47 ::: Sexygurl (Sexygurl) [n=Sexygurl@chewy2.dalsemi.com] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> mmmgh
<pleia2> it's Hobbsee!
 * pleia2 runs, hides
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (anonlol)
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> my alias broked
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !no tea is <reply> You want to manipuate no tea? Pull yourself together; you're talking complete nonsense.
<mactaylor> is sparrow here
<Pici> yes?
<Myrtti> EEEYYYGGHHH Finnish Facebook
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<ompaul> hmm
<Myrtti> jussi01: töks
<Pici> takk
<jussi01> huh?
<PriceChild> What's been going on here then?
<jussi01> PriceChild: nothing...
 * jussi01 looks around and whistles
<Myrtti> nothing much really
<PriceChild> good :)
<PriceChild> well, ok
<jussi01> Myrtti: where can I get food at this time of night?
<Myrtti> ABC
<PriceChild> jussi01: you're not claiming to be an aussie again are you?
<jussi01> PriceChild: I am an aussie....
<Myrtti> he is.
<jussi01> @lart PriceChild
 * ubottu decapitates PriceChild conan the destroyer style
<PriceChild> yeah right
<jussi01> Myrtti: knows, she has met me...
<Myrtti> he even walks like one, or like what I would expect a laidback aussie to walk like.
<PriceChild> a likely story
<jussi01> LOL
<PriceChild> haha
<jussi01> PriceChild: skype me a you will see
<Myrtti> and for crying out loud, I even thought with an aussie accent for the evening after I met him
<jussi01> hehheheheh
<Myrtti> and *that* was scary
<PriceChild> Myrtti: :D
<PriceChild> impressionable, or enjoying taking the mick... 8-)
<ompaul> someone tell me what that smiley was that steph_ just used at me in #ubuntu please
 * ompaul is lacking smiley dictionary 
<Pici> PriceChild: A few people were looking for cloaks earlier in -irc.
<Pici> We told them to get lost.
<Pici> Also, long meetings make me cranky
<ompaul> Pici, but they were on the interweb on computers they could google their way to finding where they were
<Myrtti> and I was in the emea meeting and reminded everyone that the cloaks should be asked at -irc
<Myrtti> and Seveas didn't know X-)
<Pici> :o
<Myrtti> I lol'd
<Pici> Oh, I'm supposed to bug Seveas about ubotu
<PriceChild> I have no hands left *painfully alts to -irc to catch up on cloak requests*
<PriceChild> Pici: who asked you to do that?
<Pici> PriceChild: I did?
<PriceChild> Pici: bugging about what?
<PriceChild> ah cool :D
<Pici> PriceChild: He made an odd comment at my emea thing
<PriceChild> hmm?
<Seeker`> BBQ ftw!
<ompaul> the numbers 1 + other numbers incremented above that by two, however they were only issued in the sequence of these numbers that were incremented - this is called most odd
<Pici`> When we were talking about Ubotu, he said that he might have some good news about it
<jussi01> Myrtti: ping
<Myrtti> hum
<jussi01> Myrtti: please tell me how to install this thing...
<jussi01> (tv)
<Myrtti> put the firmware to umm...
<Myrtti> I honestly would forget where I left my head if it weren't attached to my torso
<ompaul> Myrtti, I think however such a forgetting would be a little permanent
<jussi01> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ompaul> mneptok, happy Tuesday kind of thing
<mneptok> arr.
<ompaul> mneptok, you been to dentist?
<ompaul> hehe
<mneptok> http://www.canada.com/montrealgazette/news/story.html?id=2fbdcbd5-3d08-4b57-bfce-daa3f382ba18
<mneptok> IT'S A TWISTER!
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> Environment Canada is calling for mostly sunny weather and a high of 24 C Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.  <<< now that is a confident organisation
<ompaul> ;-)
<mneptok> nono, they're *calling for* it.
<ompaul> mneptok, like the weather will listen
<ompaul> hehe
<mneptok> apparently slect clergy and goats are involved.
<mneptok> *select
<ompaul> mneptok, sql clergy?
<ompaul> woops this could get out of hand we should leave it alone ;-)
<ompaul> mneptok, however we had something like that here a couple of years ago and they called it a  Squall
<ompaul> mneptok, but it happened on the north side of dublin - so it might just have been two blokes having a fight ;-)
<ompaul> however they (the weather people) denied it and claimed it was a weather event
<mneptok> "high winds throught the afternoon, changing to blood and cheering"
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> there will be floods of guinness and cider
<ompaul> mneptok, met a guy in a hotel this evening and thanked him for years of great entertainment:  http://brushshiels.com/
<Myrtti> cider? where's cider?
<ompaul> Myrtti, in dublin pubs
<ompaul> and hotels
<Myrtti> damn.
<ompaul> mneptok, he used to take well known songs and replace the lyrics in a comedy fashion brilliant fun stuff never too serious
<ompaul> you don't bring me coddle any more ... you've lost that oven feeling  and such wit
<Myrtti> /me rolls her eyes at #xubuntu
<ompaul> battlesaq had a photo where fun was made of debian users and gays in one go - I evaluated that and took it as being against the Code of Conduct, it was not even funny, so they should have known better
<ompaul> ergo they are no longer in #ubuntu
<ompaul> sorry I used the phrase where fun
<ompaul> in fact I should have said where jibes where made
<ompaul> but anyeay
<nickrud> didn't take the time to look, sorry
<ompaul> nickrud, np
<ompaul> I did
<nickrud> so I saw :)
<ompaul> night all
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-11
 * Myrtti has a sudden flash of comprehension
<Myrtti> *WOW*
<mneptok> zazen is a dish best served cold.
<ubottu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
 * popey giggles at the comments on mneptoks blog
 * stdin starts to dislike #kubuntu-offtopic more than usual
<mneptok> popey: frickin' claaaaasic
<popey> :)
 * mneptok just replied to the zanies
<popey> quoting mark at you has to be a personal achievement
<mneptok> i guess they missed the "*After* reading this thread..." bit
<mneptok> or, they assume they mean "i skimmed through the comments that reenforced my preexisting beliefs" when i say "read."
<mneptok> because, you know, that's how the Internet works before puberty ends.
<mneptok> *assume i mean
<popey> and you're just some random blogger
<mneptok> i hope to meet Mark Shuttleworth someday. his OS rocks, and he looks like he has a cute butt.
<popey> haha
<mneptok> *eyeroll*
<Jack_Sparrow> That bulge is his wallet
<popey> $huttleworth
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Jack_Sparrow said: !broadcom is Help with broadcom wireless https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Pici> feisty?
<Jack_Sparrow> That is the link that bcm434 has been using with success
<Jack_Sparrow> That is the link that user bcm43 has been using with success
<IndyGunFreak> is anyone else getting spammed by that john_bra idiot?
<vorian> IndyGunFreak: via pm?
<IndyGunFreak> vorian: yes.. he must be on freenode somewhere, is my guess
<vorian> IndyGunFreak: thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> vorian: i don't see him in any of the ubuntu channels, thus why i guess he's somewhere else on freenode.
<mneptok> !staff ^^^^
<ubottu> Factoid staff ^^^^ not found
<mneptok> ;lghsi oi
 * vorian waves at mneptok :)
<IndyGunFreak> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<IndyGunFreak> ah, ok
<vorian> sigh
<mneptok> vorian: didn't know you had an o:
<vorian> mneptok: nice hackergotchi btw :)
<mneptok> :)
<christel> klined (john_bra that is)
<christel> now i shall toodle off to sleep
<christel> thanks for heads up IndyGunFreak
<Dave2> Seems to be evading quite a bit though.
<Dave2> Appears to have given up for the moment. *goes back to trying to sleep*
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, angasule said: ubottu no es is it should be "por favor entre a los canales", "en los canales" is wrong there (I hope the bot grabs this message :) )
<mneptok> please ignore that. MagicFab has cofirmed the spanish is more than inteeligible
<nickrud> speaking of spanish: I've heard more than once that !es is somewhat derogatory:
 * mneptok asks Fab's opinion on that
<mneptok> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mneptok> @btlogin
<mneptok> ubottu: no es is <reply>En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> what did the original mean? Something like we're sadly limited to english?
<mneptok> "We speak only English here."
<mneptok> sorta ... dismissive.
<nickrud> yeah, one guy was laughing all over the place, urged me to get it changed
<mneptok> and so you have. go claim your lager. :)
<nickrud> heh. Root beer for this guy, I'm watching my figure
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mneptok> !ong_bazz_devourer_of_light
<ubottu> mneptok: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hobbsee> pleia2: it iz!  be afraid, be very afraid!
 * ajmitch fears the Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> and so you should.
<nickrud> we have nothing to fear but fear itself
<Hobbsee> so Hobbsee == fear?
 * nickrud eyes the pointy stick
 * nickrud says nothing
 * nickrud hopes people understand his weird sense of humor
 * ajmitch does not understand
<nickrud> oh, I meant regular people ;)
<ajmitch> Hey, I'm normal
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: don't laugh
<elky_work> ooh, i can though? haha!
<Hobbsee> :P
<ajmitch> elky_work: mean
<ubottu> In ubottu, lut4rp said: lut4rp is a F/OSS hacker!
<nickrud> heh. nice try
<elky_work> mneptok: all it took was a freetard troll to get you to break your two-year blogging drought?
<elky_work> nickrud: yeah... he cant even spell FOSS or F/LOSS
<Myrtti> moin
<ubottu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (define flooding to z0man)
<jussi01> morning all
<Myrtti> morning dear
 * Myrtti huggles all
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *SIGH*
<Myrtti> I've become too old and cranky for the Finnish Ubuntu community
<Myrtti> and I feel chilly too.
<Myrtti> for crying out loud.
<Myrtti> idiocy almost makes me cry
 * Hobbsee smashes the idiots with a brick
<Hobbsee> (the non-ubuntu ones, that is(
<Myrtti> there's a person now in #ubuntu-offtopic that was so happy that he could order accessibility cd-pack from Microsoft containing 3 CD-ROMs
<Myrtti> and he ordered them to all his friends, and used the cd's he got himself to build a bird repellent mobile
<Myrtti> "figures he can make a dent to microsoft profits"
 * Myrtti headdesks
<Myrtti> ;___;
<Myrtti> miumiu
<Myrtti> :->
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, so microsoft is discovering what happens to a fair proportion of canonical's shipit budget?
<Myrtti> I don't know about that, but my point was that every Linux/Ubuntu user is an ambassador and by doing stunts like that with $proprietary_software_vendor PR/addon/whatever free stuff/events is tarnishing the image and pushing people away from "us" and making them sympathize with $proprietary_software_vendor
<Myrtti> When Vista was announced, people here in Finland first planned to go to their pr tent at the capital main market square distributing Ubuntu CD's
<Myrtti> which is a good idea if you don't think of it more than 5 minutes
<Myrtti> after that you remember how it feels if you were a, say, churchgoer and hare krishnas or whatever had made a camp to the church doorsteps
<gnomefreak> jrib: i think that guy is boarderlining on troll at this point we gave him a bunch of ways to install the package.
<Mez> Myrtti, I still like the AOL CD throne though
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, like the canadian team at the microsoft ice house thingiemadoobie?
<Myrtti> I've not seen that
<Mez> http://stupidco.com/aol_throne_intro.html
<Myrtti> well, I remember AOL sent those disks when I was in US, an that was 12 years ago
<Myrtti> without people asking for them
<Myrtti> but the $adjective in u-ot specifically ordered them
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, http://tonyyarusso.com/planetubuntu/ubuntu-canada%E2%80%99s-toronto-chapter-brings-penguin-ice-house
<Myrtti> and note: Microsoft Accessibility products
<Myrtti> yes, I know it's an oxymoron, but
<Myrtti> I still don't like the idea of wasting energy, resources and software cd's that someone might actually want to use to the purpose they were meant to
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, have you ever used Microsoft Sam?
<Myrtti> AOL frisbees are free to be abused since they weren't ordered, they came unsolicited
 * Pici wonders how many tons of trash AOL has created with free CDs...
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: no
<Pici> Can we get the ubottu factoid page in !ubottu
<jussi01> Pici: go ahead and change it :)
 * Myrtti gives Pici a panda
<jussi01> or at least suggest a change..
<Pici> I'm writing one... ;)
<Pici> Panda friendly, of course.
<Myrtti> Pici is lost in the factoid factory
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<Pici> :D
 * Myrtti summons more pandas
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> SUMMON OPS!
 * Myrtti summons an op, "Pici"
 * Mez wants some drugs too
<Myrtti> <enter magic, strenght, resilience, power and health stats />
<Myrtti> I wonder how much mana casting a Pici would require
<jussi01> yay! Im getting my mini radio controlled helicopters tonight :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: has the verkkokauppa opened up there already?
<Mez> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> Mez: you're ruining the fun
<Mez> !ot
<jussi01> @lart mez
<Myrtti> I'd like to be a woodcat. 3 forests, 4/4.
<jussi01> @lart mez
<Myrtti> "Meaow"
<jussi01> sigh
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
 * ubottu smacks mez with a vista DVD. COOTIES!
 * ubottu forces mez to use perl for 3 weeks
<Myrtti> he's having a flu
<Myrtti> ooops
<jussi01> she...
<jussi01> grrr
<Myrtti> SHE is having a flu
<Myrtti> or a headache
<Pici> How did the old ubotu message go?
<Myrtti> hold on
<Myrtti> ubot3: bot
<ubot3> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Myrtti> damn.
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im getting them in the mail :D
<Mez> <+Pici> How did the old ubotu message go? <-- ?
<Myrtti> jussi01: lol
<Pici> Mez: when ubottu was ubotu.. !ubotu ubotued ubot?
<Myrtti> "to perform a seppuku and to see what's inside of me, see http:// "
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> whatever
<Pici> hah
 * Myrtti hides, gets more COFFEEEEEE
<Myrtti> POIT
<jussi01> Pici: [04:07] <ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> jussi01: thankye
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> feel free to change favorite to your prefered international spelling
 * Mez trys to remember what things he needs to install
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> Pici: nice
<Myrtti> ;__;
<jussi01> although I get hilighted everytime that is called... sigh
<Pici> Fix your hilights ;)
<jussi01> I so need a new nick now...
<Pici> or a new domain
<jussi01> na
<jussi01> nicks are free, domains are not
 * Myrtti installs LaTeX and all it's recommended packages to Mez's laptop
<jussi01> I could just go back to she_said ....
<jussi01> :P
 * Myrtti changes jussi01's nick to jussi_rillyrilly_from_AU
 * Mez sighs and gets pissed off at the laptop.
<jussi01> LOL
<Mez> thas frozen a fucking gain
 * Myrtti snickers
<Myrtti> *hands a hairblower to Mez*
<Myrtti> warm it up, dear
<Mez> no seriously though... it is the most annoying bug ever
 * jussi01 raises an eyebrow at liassist in -irc...
<Myrtti> mind if I raise both of mine
<Pici> o_o
<Myrtti> I know that people might have a wish for becoming an op
<Myrtti> but I also know that it's 1) earned 2) not something you end up wanting after a while :-P
 * Hobbsee wonders what happened?
<Pici> Hobbsee: Just someone asking for ops in -irc
<Myrtti> ops for #ubuntu
<Myrtti> the same person who wanted to run a bot earlier
<Pici> My logs show he asked the same thing in here a few days ago too
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: ah right.
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> !instantrimshot
<ubottu> Factoid instantrimshot not found
<Myrtti> must ... resist ... the big ... red button ...
 * Hobbsee smacks Myrttifingers
 * Pici hits the button and runs
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !instantrimshot is <reply> foo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> oh socks.
 * jussi01 sighs... has anyone here installed xrms before?
<Myrtti> !no instantrimshot is <reply> bachunpadam. http://instantrimshot.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Hobbsee> !no instantrimshot is <reply> * Hobbsee smacks Myrttifingers.  BAD MYRTTI!
<ubottu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> awww
<Myrtti> ;___;
<Hobbsee> !no instantrimshot is <reply> bachunpadam. http://instantrimshot.com/
<Myrtti> juuuuuusssii hobbsee is teasing me
 * Myrtti points at Hobbsee 
<jussi01> KIDS!!!
<Hobbsee> jussi01: get off my lawn!
<jussi01> @lart Hobbsee
 * ubottu pierces Hobbsee's nose with a rusty paper hole puncher
<pleia2> jussi01: xrms is awful, don't :)
<Pici> :O
<Hobbsee> . o O { rotten punk kid }
<jussi01> pleia2: suggestions for something better?
<Myrtti> lol
 * Hobbsee tried a mac for the first time today
<Pici> That sounds painful
<Hobbsee> it was.  very.
<Pici> er, The rusty hole puncher, not the mac... but probably that too.
<pleia2> jussi01: alas, no - but we're migrating away from it at work as soon as we can.. the database structure is just nuts
 * Hobbsee fails to see why others want to take on the mac UI.
<jussi01> pleia2: arrghh.. I was looking for something open - I just need something, I wish there was somehing in the repos, but I certainly cant find it...
<Myrtti> jussi01: hmmm sugarcrm?
<Myrtti> or...
<Myrtti> what was that one...
<Pici> joomla?
<Myrtti> no
<jussi01> !info joomla
<ubottu> Package joomla does not exist in hardy
<Myrtti> http://www.sugarcrm.com/crm/community/sugarcrm-community.html
 * Pici hrms at #freenode
 * jussi01 raises mor eyebrows...
<jussi01> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> the sugarcrm community here in Finland is quite strong and it's got commercial support and translation
<jussi01> Myrtti: its for my dad in australia...
<Myrtti> :-)
 * jussi01 cues PriceChild accusing me of not being an aussie again...
<Myrtti> these are those moments I feel like a Tweety-bird
<Myrtti> I see jussi01 poking to the cage with a mischevious looks, I look at the camera and say "I think I taw an Aussie. *looks again* IT IS, IT IS!"
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> aaawwww Myrtti you scared him off...
<Myrtti> awwww.
<Myrtti> big deal. :-P
 * elkbuntu cues Baby Sinclair... "nota aussie"
 * Hobbsee wonders if jussi01 is a new zealander.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: !!!!!! How dare you insult me like that :P
<Myrtti> I should've taken a videoshot of him
<Myrtti> him talking and walking would prove it
<jussi01> whats so special about my walking?
<Hobbsee> wannabe aussies are generally new zealanders.  just ask ajmitch
<Myrtti> I bet that if you'd luminate jussi01's forehead with uv light, you'd see an invisible tattoo that says "100% aussie"
<Myrtti> *snap*
<Pici> eek
<ikonia> afternoon all
<jpds> afternoon ikonia
 * Myrtti sighs
<Seeker`> o/
 * Pici thinks we should start suggesting the use of aptitude over apt-get because by default aptitude installs reccomends
<ikonia> people should start using synaptic
<wgrant> Pici: apt-get does in Intrepid...
<ikonia> and stop think it is "l33t" to use apt-get
<ikonia> people should also stop installing the server product for home servers because they think they need it to make a server
<wgrant> apturl!
<Pici> wgrant: I know, thats what reminded me
<Myrtti> someone at xubuntu said that aptitude messes synaptic somehow and for that you should use apt-get
<Myrtti> I didn't get the explanation
<Pici> I'd like to hear it...
<wgrant> Messes?
<wgrant> As would I.
<wgrant> As it sounds completely wrong.
<Myrtti> different backends or sumthin
<Pici> o.O
<Pici> I can't claim to know everything about apt, but that doesnt sound right at all.
 * wgrant is in agreement with Pici.
<Myrtti> /var/lib/dpkg/available
<Myrtti> as I look at my unfinished final paper
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici I thought the ubuntu version of apt-get did include those...  Ours isnt the same as other distro apt-get.. from what I was told
<wgrant> Jack_Sparrow: Only since a couple of days ago in Intrepid does apt-get install recommends by default.
<Mez> wgrant, I dont agree with that personally.
<Mez> But that's a new debian thing
<wgrant> Mez: Don't agree with what?
<wgrant> Installing recommends?
<Pici> I remember that when installing ipython on my server it wanted to pull in xorg because it was somewhere down the line of recommends
<wgrant> Mez: If it's installing things you don't want, they probably shouldn't be recommended.
<Myrtti> I honestly have to wonder if bzr really needs all that junk that it pulled with it when I installed it yesterday
<wgrant> It'd say that bzrtools and python-paramiko should be dropped to suggests now.
<wgrant> *I'd
<wgrant> But otherwise its dependencies are quite small.
<wgrant> What did you think was excessive, Myrtti?
<Myrtti> well...
<Myrtti> [INSTALL, DEPENDENCIES] ttf-dejavu-extra
<Myrtti> [INSTALL, DEPENDENCIES] graphviz
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<wgrant> Uh.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> That's bzrtools for you.
<Myrtti> innit NICE?!
<wgrant> As I said, it should probably be suggested.
<Myrtti> it's virtual server with 3G /dev/sda
<Myrtti> I rilly luv that
<Myrtti> or was it 4
<wgrant> For that sort of setup, you probably don't want recommends installed by default, so turn them off.
<Myrtti> I don't remember putting them on in the first place
<wgrant> It's easier for users who know what they're doing to disable it, than let users who have no clue work out why most of the features of their app don't work by default.
<wgrant> aptitude has installed Recommends by default for some time.
<Myrtti> btw, hardy
<Myrtti> okies
<Myrtti> bummer
<Mez> wgrant, indeed - installing reccoments... and while it'd be nice - I don't think some packages are gonna be good in that respect. I think a few are going to have issues... or install too much crap, because they're not used to the reccomends being installed automatically.
<wgrant> Mez: Right, but we need to do it at some point.
<Mez> indeed. I dont agree with it in debian either to be fair...
<Mez> I still think that there are going to be issues.
<wgrant> What issues?
<wgrant> A bit too much stuff is installed on some testers' systems.
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> They'll then complain to the maintainer, who will then fix the dependencies.
<wgrant> *recommends
<Hobbsee> Mez: isn't that a moot point?  it's already done in intrepid, and is done ind ebian.
<Mez> Hobbsee, I forsee it pissing off a lot of people (if there's not a nice easy checkbox to turn it off)
<wgrant> Mez: This is why we do it early.
<wgrant> So it can piss of testers and we can get packages fixed.
<wgrant> Before the wider world dies of it.
<Mez> argh...
<Mez> over an hour to grow a partition it took a minute to shrink ;9
<Mez> :(*
<ikonia> Mez: shrinking partitions !!! crazy
 * jpds hugs Mez 
<Myrtti> now, how do I get rid of the crud aptitude has installed without asking me explicitly?
<Mez> ikonia, shrinking a windows partition...
<Mez> now re-growing it so can take it back to shop and not have them bitch about me voiding warranty
<ikonia> oh
<wgrant> Myrtti: See the post to -devel within the last 24 hours.
<wgrant> Mez: Resizing a partition voids the warranty?
<wgrant> Lovely.
<Mez> wgrant, no - installing Linux does
<wgrant> ...
<Mez> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39289241,00.htm
 * wgrant is glad to not deal with such braindead retailers.
<Myrtti> After this operation, 60.5MB disk space will be freed. ♥
<Myrtti> I IZ HAPPY
 * Myrtti hugglez wgrant 
<Mez> wgrant, it gets worse... this laptop - 4/5 boots it tells me the wireless card doesnt exist.
<Mez> wgrant, and guess when I got it?
<Mez> last night... as a replacement for another faulty laptop...
<wgrant> Mez: Hahah.
<Mez> wgrant... I think I'm going for the refund now...
 * wgrant hugs Myrtti.
<Mez> which'll take a week to get back to me
<wgrant> Mez: Probably a good idea.
 * Mez sighs
<Myrtti> =^___^=
<Myrtti> meaow
 * wgrant sends his two cats after Myrtti.
 * Hobbsee pinches them
<Myrtti> *purrrrrsssss*
 * Hobbsee pets Myrtti
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #kubuntu (administrator (spam))
<jussi01> oh that thing is so much fun...
<Pici> How many active kubuntu ops do we have?
<jussi01> 6or 7 iirc
<Hobbsee> not many
<Pici> Maybe #kubuntu-ops should forward here?
<Hobbsee> none during au timezones, either, i'll bet
<Hobbsee> Pici: ...it does.
<Hobbsee> [00:29] [470] #kubuntu-ops #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<Pici> Hobbsee: Oh... then my client didnt care to tell me that
<Hobbsee> [00:30] [Notice] -ChanServ- Mode lock  : +imnstf #ubuntu-ops
<jussi01> hrm, Id say active are: jp.ds tm_t - (in a week when he has internet again,) nali.oth riddell (sometimes) Mez gnomefreak Juca.to std.in me Price.Child
<jussi01> hrm, why is the access list so screwed up looking?
<Mez> jussi01, ... er...
<Mez> @lart Jucato
 * ubottu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses Jucato's head to break the homerun record
<Mez> @lart jussi01
 * ubottu reads jussi01 some vogon poetry
<jussi01> hehehe
<jussi01> poor Jucato
<Mez> <-- fail
<jussi01> !fail | Mez
<ubottu> Mez: FAILZ!
 * Myrtti huggles all the ops
<Mez> hmm - #kubuntu-ops = Kickban
<Mez> and Ljl on access list (where IS Ljl?
<Hobbsee> lost
<jpds> jussi01: because it's old
<Mez> Hobbsee, something needs to be sorted
<Hobbsee> Mez: i know
<jussi01> Mez: I guess you are active, just not in there?
<Mez> in -ops?
<jussi01> #kubuntu
<Mez> I just dealt with the above spammer...
 * Mez is in there, and I respond to them when I'm at my comp
 * jussi01 is a slow typer, so usually others get there before me
<Hobbsee> jussi01: learn to touch type
 * jpds is... HD-less
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/AF0LSB11.html
 * Mez is in #kubuntu - but only responding to ops calls...
<Mez> not actively monitoring
<Mez> but then I dont actively monitor any channels currently
 * jussi01 often is in there and #k-ot
<jussi01> I help out fairly often
 * Mez is just responding to ops calls atm... I dont have time to monitor actively while at work
<jussi01> Mez: i have similar issues - but when I get home
<Mez> jussi01, when I get home my net is shocking... or my laptop is evil
<KrazyKarl> <Brandon_Fuerte> Hello KrazyKarl in #ubuntu, have you ever wanted to buy a bra for yourself, but just haven't had the time, confidence, courage, or money? Bras can be worn by men too, and we are the answer for you. We can fit you into a bra(or bras) just for you for your wearing pleasure. At Victoria's Secret IRC we offer many styles of bras for all purposes and sizes. Never go out without a bra again. Join #victoria'ssecret for more
<KrazyKarl> on join spam
<Myrtti> well, he's not there anymore
<Myrtti> (if he ever was)
<jpds> damn, where on earth is SeenServ
<Myrtti> !seen
<ubottu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<Myrtti> how do I get the impression it's not that...
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: he just wants an ego rub.  feel free to oblige, if you really want.
 * jpds "..."s -irc
<Myrtti> jpds: whut... :->
 * nickrud thinks someone always takes the hook here ;)
<jpds> Myrtti: he's responses are getting to random for me
<Myrtti> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow>  !gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jack_Sparrow said:  !gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jussi01> !gparted
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> link is diff
<jussi01> you can @login
<jussi01> then change it
<Jack_Sparrow> The dev quit aroud dec, new dev just picked it up
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 Ok.. I didnt know that..
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow: The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> so how do I change it...  ?
<Jack_Sparrow>  !gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubottu> But gparted already means something else!
<Myrtti> !no GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get  install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted  "live" CD is available at  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: !no, gparted is <reply>stuff here
<Myrtti> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get  install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted  "live" CD is available at  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. ok
<jussi01> :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, seems i'm not the only one getting the advertisement for the male bra..lol
<elmer> Guys, I request that Dave_and_Damo be kicked or banned from #ubuntu. He just sent me a message about buying a bra. Seriously. I can screenshot it if need be.
<elmer> IndyGunFreak, yeah
<Myrtti> !gparted =~ /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !gparted =~ /  / /
<jussi01> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Myrtti> !gparted =~ /  / /
<jussi01> what???
<nickrud> I think someone jsut caught the pm spammer
<elmer> nickrud, why do you say that?
<jussi01> who reported himself?
<IndyGunFreak> elmer: i think this is something thats gonna have to be taken up w/ freenode staff, because he's not in any of the ubuntu channels.
<Dave2> It's just been dealt wiht
<IndyGunFreak> i've gotten the messages from 3 different names
<nickrud> elmer krazykarl got klined
<elmer> Hm. That stinks. Do you know where the freenode OPs hang out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks guys. I much prefer days where I learn something
<elmer> nickrud, awsm
<nickrud> elmer one just told us it's done
<jussi01> elmer: #freenode
<elmer> Alright, my problem is taken care of. I'm out.
 * nickrud does not envy staff at all
<Myrtti> I'm officially not getting tis
 * Dave2 wonders how long it'll be until the spammers exclude his unaffiliated account, as well as freenode/staff/*.
<jussi01> Dave2: what happened there? the guy joins here, tells us about on join spam, then gets klined???
<Dave2> They were on the same IP as an onjoin spammer.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Are you not already late for work...
<jussi01> Dave2: ahhh
<Mez> Dave2, *slaps*
<Mez> hey
<Dave2> hmm?
<ubottu> flaccid- called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jpds> lovely
<ubottu> sistpoty|work called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<jpds> damn
<Pici> bleh
<Hydrogen> Grandma_becky in #ubuntu is joinspamming
<Hydrogen> on-join spamming
<Mez> !staff | Grandma_becky
<ubottu> Grandma_becky: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Mez> (confirmed - horrid colours too!)
<Dave2> Already gone, thanks.
<Myrtti> perhaps we'd need a bot that joins and parts in steady intervals?
<Mez> akill on #victoria-secret
<Myrtti> say, five minutes?
<Mez> Myrtti, call it "RevolvingDoorBot"?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> :-D
<Pici> Hydrogen: Thanks :)
<Myrtti> or "kick in the tush"
<Mez> "cyclist"
<Mez> "hopper"
<Hydrogen> thank you :)
<Myrtti> Mez: "PippiLongstockins" with a jump rope
 * Myrtti wonders if Baron1984 is a professional troll
<Myrtti> meep
<Myrtti> I wonder If I forgot something
<PCcertified> hellp
<Myrtti> hello PCcertified
<PCcertified> I was requested by nickrud to post a spam I recieved here
<Myrtti> go ahead
<PCcertified> ﻿(02:35:59 PM) Phil_Deville: Hello PCcertified. Do you love tasty treats that can be enjoyed at any time? Well #WaferLafer has all you need. We deal in the most tasty, delicious flavored wafers in the world. We serve wafers of all styles and flavors, such as cherry and cabbage. There will not be a disappointed tastebud on your tongue after eating one. So come to #WaferLafer for a tasty treat your tongue won't forget.
<PCcertified> got the folowing one a few moments later...
<nickrud> same freak
<PCcertified> ﻿(02:39:41 PM) Tommy_Pickles: PCcertified, R u sick and tired of bein in chat rooms dat r boring, not fun, and lame? Want 2 finally join a chat room dat is off da chain and 100% awesome? Well #LESTERCOOLCHAT is da place 4 u. We do nothing but have fun in da chat, hosted by me, LESTER. So if u want a fun chat, 2 have fun, or maybe even meet a new best friend, come 2 #LESTERCOOLCHAT today.
<ompaul> PCcertified, both of those nicks are no longer on the network
<nickrud> ompaul, whoever it is is switching nicks fast. Dave2 caught one earlier
<Myrtti> we need that rotatingdoors-bot
<PCcertified> I'll keep this channel open and post the moment I get another one.
<ompaul> nickrud, aye he can be ;-)
<ompaul> Scunizi, how can we help ya
<PCcertified> shall I intead try to do a whois or something on him next time?
<Scunizi> I'm receiving an unsolicited PM from Collete_Shed to join #Lestercoolchat
<PCcertified> same one
<nickrud> PCcertified, certainly won't hurt, but it'll probably be too late
<Pici> PCcertified: There really isnt anything we can do... best to report it in #freenode
<ompaul> * Collete_Shed :No such nick/channel
<Pici> And they've already gotten a few reports already
<Scunizi> k.. thanks..
<ompaul> it would make more sense they have more access to more info
<nickrud> I'd hate to reward by putting it in the topic ...
<ompaul> i.e. network wide stuff
<PCcertified> hmmm, is it not possible to see by IP who is changing nicks frequently ?
<Pici> We dont have that access, Staff might though.
<ompaul> PCcertified, you can do /lastlog is now known
<ompaul> but if they did not change inchannel no dice
<Myrtti> /who
<PCcertified> I would not change the topic, it would only reward him for his efforts
<nickrud> maybe a pmspam factoid?
<ompaul> nickrud, na it is reward
<Pici> Meh, it'll be taken care of soon enough
 * nickrud hopes pici is not whistling in the dark
<ompaul> nickrud, and think of the trolls pici said join #pici-for-president-2012 or some such please ban
<PCcertified> if he discovers he is bothering us, it just fuels him.   best is to ignore him until we can get his IP
<Pici> A woman came up to me and said I'd like to poison your mind, by hitting it with a rock, though I am not unkind...
<Pici> hm?
<Scunizi> got another from WalkerUrsula for a different channel..
<PCcertified> =-O
<Pici> Scunizi: Can you please report the host in #freenode?
<Pici> ,,,
<PCcertified> I gotta get back to Ubuntu, and see if I can get some help setting up a SIMPLE answering machine in Ubuntu 8.04
<Pici> good luck ;)
<nickrud> simple ;(
<PCcertified> well, it's been 2 weeks I've been trying, and no success so far
<PCcertified> whats another 2 weeks
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Pici> imposter!
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ompaul> PCcertified, you could try to adapt this but you need to know that it is  http://www.freeos.com/articles/3715/
<ompaul> not using packages so you might find packages for it
<Myrtti> I'm trying to track down the onjoin
<PCcertified> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> PCcertified, ?
<stdin> hmm, quite splitty today
<PCcertified> ompaul: sorry, I was referring to the link you referred me to. Unfortunately I've been through it and it refers to inittab (something I know) but Ubuntu unfortunately does not use inittab.   I am considering switching back to a more familiar OS I do not have required scripting knowledge to set up anything on Ubuntu.
<ompaul> acl
<PCcertified> thanks anyways.  but I ill decide this week if I will abandon Ubuntu .   have spent more than a month to attempt to set up equipment that was simple in debian
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stephen12992 said: Why is your name green?
<nickrud> PCcertified, it's in /etc/event.d , pretty straightforward
<Myrtti> merh.
<Myrtti> I'm going to strangle someone
<Gary> me me, let it be me
<Nafallo> pervs :-)
<nickrud> must be some european thing
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> yay, now I dont get hilighted everytime
<nickrud> looks like *!*@67.61.99.2 is another of the pm spammers
<nickrud> !staff ^^
<ubottu> Factoid staff ^^ not found
<nickrud> !staff | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> nickrud: which nick?
<nickrud> tomaw, it was Ed_warder , but that nick is history already
<nickrud> of course, I don't understand irc so don't know why you want to know, anyway :)
<tomaw> nothing from that host currently
<christel> nickrud: just a friendly heads up, a paste of the actual spam helps speed things up as it then takes less time than if we have to hunt for it :)
<nickrud> christel, I'll remember that
<christel> nickrud: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> I keep getting PM spam from brawearermike then samuel ...Wakeboarding is 1 of da most rapid growing sports in da land. It is basically sk8boarding(or snoboardin) on water usin a boat. It is leadin 2 some new rad trickz n skillz dat can only b done while wakeboarding. Cuz of da sportz popularity, I have started a wakeboardin fan club on IRC for all things wakeboard. Just join #wakeboardinzone to get in on da fun and d
<Jack_Sparrow> iscuss wakeboardin.
<Jack_Sparrow> christel
<nickrud> just ban everyone but us ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> * [BraWearerMike] (n=p@211.209.7.19): p
<Jack_Sparrow> It wouldnt hurt to have one quiet peaceful day..
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-12
<connor> hi
<connor> im here to contest a channel ban
<mneptok> connor: what ban would this be?
<connor> #ubuntu-offtopic
<connor> friend went to get a drink of water
<connor> his brother got on and started spamming
<connor> gmrghost is the usernam
<connor> e
<Jack_Sparrow> Seems to be the excuse of the week..
<Pici> connor: When was this?
<mneptok> connor: the ban stays
<mneptok> connor: and given your behavior at the same time, i salute your bravery in asking for the ban to be lifted.
<connor> ok
<connor> thanks anyways
<mneptok> connor: if your friend needs help setting a screensaver password, feel free to direct him/her here.
<elky_work> i was about to mention that you are at all times responsible for your account, but mneptok has peaked my curiosity as to what exactly happened
<connor> no im good
<connor> i already said what happened
<connor> readup
<connor> read up*
<Pici> connor: If your friend wants to be unbanned, he needs to come here himself.
<elky_work> im not in the channel in question
<Pici> elky_work: I dont think it was now anyway
<__mikem> 19:03 < connor> 17/f/ca wanna cyber? <-- well conner said this in #ubuntu-offtopic a while ago for one thing
<__mikem> if you are interested in his behavior
<elky_work> i see. that behaviour is most certainly unwelcome
<connor> lmao
<Prefix> ohh ouch
<connor> well, it is ubuntu-offtopic
<Prefix> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<__mikem> connor: yes, but offtopic does not = anything goes
<elky_work> connor: that doesnt make it #ubuntu-cybersex
<__mikem> lol
<GMRghost> hey guys
<GMRghost> i think i'm banned from off topic
<GMRghost> i
<GMRghost> im not sure why
<Prefix> funny, your friend knew why ;)
<__mikem> GMRghost: yes you are, conner says that your brother got on your account while you were away from your keyboard
<elky_work> mneptok: could you possibly prepare a nice pastebin?
<GMRghost> he did?
<GMRghost> wtf
<__mikem> GMRghost: conner is in here right now
<mneptok> elky_work: it's all in the Bantracker
<GMRghost> connor is my brother
 * mneptok read it there
 * Pici too
<__mikem> so the plot thickens
<__mikem> Pici: are you hearing what GMRghost just said?
<Pici> __mikem: no. I'm deaf and blind.
<GMRghost> what the hell did you do connor
<elky_work> mneptok: i mean for these clowns
 * __mikem is starting to doubt the validity of these two's case
<elky_work> i do to, __mikem
<connor> lmao
<connor> lets just let it go
<connor> we failed
<connor> sorry i couldnt help you get unbanned, lmao. just stop spamming like you did
<GMRghost> fuck
<connor> gmr, i tried to help you get unbanned, but i failed
<__mikem> ouch
<mneptok> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<mneptok> 19:26 -!- GMRghost [n=GMRghost@cpe-098-025-016-067.sc.res.rr.com]
<GMRghost> penis
<GMRghost> penis
<GMRghost> penispenis
<GMRghost> penis
 * mDemocritus is enjoying the show
<GMRghost> v
<GMRghost> penisvpenispenis
<GMRghost> penis
<GMRghost> penis
<mneptok> 19:27 -!- connor [n=connor@ip72-204-12-86.fv.ks.cox.net]
<GMRghost> penispenispenispenispenispenis
<GMRghost> penis
<Prefix> yeah smarrttt
<mDemocritus> bye bye kids
<__mikem> wow
<connor> wait, im not spamming in here though
<elky_work> fun. 8yrolds
<connor> i dont even spam like gmr does
<connor> i turn 15 on the 24th
<Pici> ugh.
<__mikem> would you mind banning connor from ubuntu-offtopic atleast temporarily
<elky_work> then please act like it
<PriceChild> I would appreciate you GMRghost, and anyone similar trundling off now please.
<connor> doesnt affect me lmao
<connor> you can ban me from offtopic. idc
<__mikem> *sigh*
<Prefix> connor: One minute you care about being banned the next you dont, which is it :P
<connor> no
<__mikem> lucky for you I am not actually an op
<connor> that was my friend
<elky_work> you mean your brother?
<connor> I dont care about being banned from oftopic
<Prefix> haha, cant use the same excuse twice
<connor> off*
<__mikem> because if i was an op, this conversation would have ended a long time ago
<connor> no
<connor> i dont have a brother
<__mikem> connor: you can't even get your story straight
<connor> i have a sister, gmr is my friend
<PriceChild> __mikem: anything we can help you with?
<PriceChild> connor: are you here for anything in particular?
<__mikem> PriceChild: I was just reporting something connnor did in offtopic
<connor> why am i banned from #ubuntu?
<__mikem> since i found out he was here
<Pici> mDemocritus: Anything we can help you with?
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<mDemocritus> Pici: nope, just watching the storm... i'll leave now if you like
<PriceChild> connor: spamming it seems.
<elky_work> mDemocritus: this isnt an amusement park.
 * mneptok feigns surprise
<Pici> mDemocritus: If you have no issues, please :)
<mDemocritus> elky: true...
 * PriceChild resists bearded lady quips
<mDemocritus> goodbye then... keep up the good work :D
<mneptok> connor: "feigns" is synonymous with "fakes." and "synonymous" means "means the same thing as."
<mneptok> connor: there's no charge for the vocabulary lesson, other than doing em the courtesy of not having to deal with you for at least a week. feel free to type /part
<Pici> that works too
<hotpocket> why am i banned from #ubuntu
<hotpocket> i help people in that channel
<elky_work> because you're conner. byebye
<mneptok> hotpocket: same reason as when you asked 10m ago.
<hotpocket> ok
<mneptok> oh, and HI CONNOR
<hotpocket> you never answered
<hotpocket> ok
<hotpocket> hi mneptok
<hotpocket> why am i banned from there?
<mneptok> oh, and BYE CONNOR
<elky_work> hotpocket, here's a complimentary clue: we have been doing this long enough to know better.
<hotpocket> what?
<hotpocket> im being seroius
<hotpocket> serious*
<hotpocket> i didnt get to read the resopnse
<hotpocket> response* as to why i was banned from #ubuntu
<PriceChild> 1213227136 00:32:16 <+PriceChild> connor: spamming it seems.
<mneptok> hotpocket: your spammy, trollish behavior has earned you a ban.
<Pici> Because you and your 'brother' can't act in a civilized manner.
<hotpocket> i dont spam and troll in #ubuntu thats the thing
<elky_work> Pici: dont forget his 'friend'
<mneptok> hotpocket: you may expect to be banned from any #ubuntu channel i may find you in.
<Amaranth> darn, logs are an hour behind :P
<mneptok> hotpocket: funny how your reputation gets around, eh?
<hotpocket> ok
<mneptok> hotpocket: i'm reasonably sure some of my fellow ops will echo my sentiment about banning you on sight in any channel henceforth.
<hotpocket> >___>
<mneptok> hotpocket: your pubescent nature may draw you to IRC drama like a moth to a flame, but before you give into temptation, be aware the flame usually wins.
<hotpocket> >__>
<mneptok> i think i have decrypted it. > is "d" and _ is "u" and _> is "h"
<hotpocket> what?
<hotpocket> oh haha
<elky_work> mneptok: you are a decrypting genius
<hotpocket> so i am permabanned from #ubuntu, correct?
<elky_work> until you can demonstrate some level of maturity, such as being completely honest about what you did.
<elky_work> genuine apologies also go along way, and we know the difference.
<hotpocket> Ok, the truth is
 * elky_work raises an eyebrow
<hotpocket> Me and ghost were bored, it was the off-topoic board, I don't use it, and we decided to spam it a little bit, it was mainly him, I was just saying stuff like lmao and stuff like that, I didn't spam near as much as him though
<hotpocket> But I did spam a LITTLE though
<elky_work> now apologies (note plural) for that, and the revolting cyber comment would be appreciated
<hotpocket> I'm sorry about the spamming and I'm sorry about the cyber sex thing.
<hotpocket> I also didn't think the cyber thing would make the situation so bad
<elky_work> hotpocket: as a female on irc, your cyber comment made me feel uncomfortable as it's hard enough to be taken seriously and not seen as a sex object.
 * elky_work raises the other eyebrow this time
<hotpocket> I apologize for any unsettlements I might have caused in the ir channels
<elky_work> mneptok, do you accept these apologies enough to let him back into #ubuntu?
<mneptok> elky_work: i accept them enough to rethink things in 72 hours or so
<hotpocket> Thanks
<Amaranth> tornado inbound
<bazhang> hotpocket, best to depart now.
<nickrud> still here?
<bazhang> hotpocket, read the /topic
<Seeker`> Amaranth: you mean a user called tornado, or a big swirly thing?
<Amaranth> latter
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> thats bad
<Pici> Amaranth: Whereabouts are you located again?
<Amaranth> sirens non-stop for the last 30 minutes at least
<Amaranth> omaha, ne
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I hope it manages to miss you
<nickrud> watching cnn right now
<Seeker`> Amaranth: how close have you been to a tornado before?
<Amaranth> It is headed this way
<Amaranth> on the track that tends to mess up omaha bad
<Pici> yikes
<Amaranth> Seeker`: about 15 miles away
<Amaranth> out in the country
<Amaranth> we were chasing it :)
<nickrud> tornadoes make me glad I live in earthquake territory
<Seeker`> I would imagine that the wind is still pretty high at 15 miles
<hotpocket> bazhang: what?
<mneptok> Amaranth: seek shelter in the deep mountain valleys of Nebraska
<Amaranth> it was a small tornado that time
<Pici> !idle | hotpocket
<ubottu> hotpocket: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<hotpocket> oh ok
<hotpocket> sorry
<bazhang> hotpocket, no idling here; come back in 3 or 4 days time
<bazhang> oops
 * Seeker` has slept through every earthquake he could have felt
<Pici> I live in nothing territory
<Amaranth> yikes
<Amaranth> hundreds of boy scouts were at a camp that got hit
<Amaranth> unconfirmed reports of 4 fatalities
<nickrud> yeah, saw that
 * Seeker` is in the UK. We have mostly overcast weather. Which isn't known for its deadly properties.
<Seeker`> ouch
<Amaranth> Seeker`: it _always_ rains there
<Seeker`> not always
<nickrud> A Londoner said he felt right at home in Seattle
<Amaranth> they have larger crews clearing the road to that camp
<Amaranth> -r
 * Pici has always wondered if tornadoes are unique to the geography of the US...
<Seeker`> we have a few weeks of hazy sunshine every year, which constitutes summer
<Amaranth> Seeker`: i was there for 4 days, it rained 3 of them
<Seeker`> Pici: No
<Seeker`> Pici: There have been a couple in the UK
<nickrud> yup. Sounds like Seattle.
<Seeker`> nothin like the scale of the US though
<Pici> Seeker`: hm
<stdin> recently in Birmingham and London iirc
<nickrud> it's that cold northern air hitting the warm gulf air
<Seeker`> Amaranth: what time of year were you here
<Amaranth> the rivers are shut down due to flooding, no barge traffic
<Amaranth> people are freaking out
<Amaranth> Seeker`: september
<bazhang> yesudeep2 in ubuntu
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I can imagine they would be
<Seeker`> Amaranth: Yeah, thats autumny, which means that it will rain :P
<Seeker`> we had brilliant weather yesderday, had a BBQ
<Amaranth> crap, the tornadoes are all rain-wrapped
<Seeker`> Amaranth: So at what point do you leave IRC to run and hide?
<Amaranth> Seeker`: when my modem dies
<Seeker`> "rain wrapped"?
<nickrud> what kind of building are you in?
<bazhang> <yesudeep2> Uplink: And DONT EVER run this command rm -rf /.  It deletes everything that you have permissions for.
<Amaranth> Seeker`: it means what it says
<nickrud> saw that. Wonder sometimes if it's innoculation, or temptation
<Amaranth> Seeker`: they are basically invisible unless you know what you are looking for
<Amaranth> because it just looks like heavy rain
<Amaranth> "Often an observer can not tell the difference between a rain-wrapped tornado and a heavy rain curtain until the tornado or rain curtain is right on top of them. Many motorists have been killed by rain-wrapped tornadoes."
<Pici> Makes sense
<Seeker`> whats so bad about it being rain-wrapped
<Pici> Because you can't tell if its just a big thunderstorm, or if theres a tornado somewhere in there
<Seeker`> ah, fair enough
 * Seeker` is too tired to think properly
<Amaranth> 4 confirmed dead at that camp
<Amaranth> dunno who they are though
<Seeker`> :(
<Amaranth> the storm chaser that got hit by that tornado sounds like he is about to break down and cry
<Amaranth> he was out there to try to spot these things to prevent such things but around that time the national weather service radar went down and their radar data was old
<Amaranth> thus they got hit by the tornado and couldn't update people on the direction it was heading
<Amaranth> tornado near the local air base
<Amaranth> that's in bellvue, an omaha suburb
<nickrud> Amaranth are you in a house, or a hefty building?
<Amaranth> i'm in an apartment building
<nickrud> I could *not* afford to not have presentable clothing ;)
<elky_work> nickrud: the one in spain wanted money to do the laundry... like twenty euros for a pair of undies kinda money.
<Seeker`> bedtime
<nickrud> heh. Doncha just love price gouging
<Seeker`> Amaranth: hope that tornado doesn't get too close
<nickrud> Now I'm afraid to carry on shaving cream
<Amaranth> tornado shifted
<Amaranth> headed for council bluffs on the other side of the river now
<Amaranth> it's hailing over there
<Amaranth> of course that's like 15 minutes of driving away so...
<Amaranth> eep
<Amaranth> thunder non-stop for a minute
<Amaranth> really loud
<nickrud> Amaranth does your wireless reach the basement?
<Amaranth> i don't have a basement
<elky_work> if it's that close, i doubt the wireless would work anyway
<nickrud> any reason to urge you to a safer place. The blow by blow is getting scary
<Amaranth> i'm having fun :)
<Amaranth> i'm actually outside
<nickrud> gotta 360 view I hope
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> basically zero view, really
<Amaranth> i have people inside watching the news that'll knock on the window if i need to go
<Jack_Sparrow> Speaking of 360 view....  nickrud..  go to google... maps.. type in your address.. click on the picture that comes up...  360 view driving by your house.. most large metro areas are covered
<Amaranth> and if i hear or see something bad i'll let them know
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow they missed my street. But it's getting closer
<Jack_Sparrow> Scary stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> night
<nickrud> checked out the place I lived in San Antonio a while back, and its ... gone!
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud remind me to tell you about San Antonio some time..
<nickrud> nothing would suprise me about San Antonio
<nickrud> only city I've seen that has more countryside than cityside
<Amaranth> FUCK
<Amaranth> HOLY FUCKING SHIT
<Amaranth> lightning
<Pici> o.o
<nickrud> man, don't do that
<Amaranth> i took off running inside
<Amaranth> it was CLOSE
<Amaranth> this building or one near it
<Pici> go hide in your bathroom
<Pici> seriously
<Amaranth> view was solid white and then everything shook
<Amaranth> i don't think i've ever moved that fast before
<nickrud> radar seems to say it's about to pass you
<Amaranth> yeah well
<Amaranth> local guy just said this will continue in the area until midnight
<nickrud> pass omaha anyway
<Amaranth> it's so crazy they said if you hear thunder at all take shelter because they have no idea where the tornadoes will pop up and they are popping up everywhere
<nickrud> at least earthquakes don't keep you waiting
<Amaranth> they have even less warning though
<nickrud> yah, none. None of this tension, wondering if you're in the path
<mneptok> nickrud: you can build a tornado shelter. an earthquake shelter is basically the word "relocate"
 * Hobbsee tickles mneptok
<nickrud> mneptok yes. And it'll work if you see it coming.
<mneptok> oy Hobbsee
<mneptok> how goes the struggle?
 * Hobbsee curses the law of the toast.
<nickrud> what, if you drop it it falls butter side down?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> same with the biscuit box, when it's open.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: done one exam.  got 2 to go
<nickrud> same with anything you don't want on the floor
 * ajmitch spots a Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: you're in Iowa?
<Amaranth> on the border between iowa and nebraska
<tonyyarusso> ah - didn't realize you were that close.
<tonyyarusso> My boss is from South Souix City
<Madpilot> evening all
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: that's funny, i'm from sioux city
<Amaranth> i'm in omaha now but that's where i'm from
 * elky_work hands hobbsee a spare cat to tape to the toast or biscuit box.
<Madpilot> elky_work, no, tape the cat to a piece of buttered toast, and create an antigravity machine.
<elky_work> Madpilot: yes, the theory of perpetual motion
<elky_work> that's what i was implying
<elky_work> Madpilot: murphy's law of antigravity is dependant on the theory of perpetual motion
<Madpilot> at least until the cat figures out how to get the buttered toast off it's back :)
<elky_work> Madpilot: in which case you butter the cat and fit a cone collar on it.
<Madpilot> heh. the theory works on the "toast always lands butter-side down" realization, though. What's the scoop with buttered cats?
<tonyyarusso> They taste just like chicken, but furrier.
<elky_work> well, the theory works equally well with toast as a dry cracker or pancake, so why not just skip the toast/cracker/pancake and apply the butter direct to the cat? saves on food wastage
<elky_work> http://www.begent.org/toast.htm
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<Myrtti> good morning
 * Hobbsee munches on Myrttibrains
<Myrtti> :-<
<Myrtti> I wrote my planet.ubuntu.com thingie
<Myrtti> :-|
<Myrtti> well, last night actually already
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> meaow
<nickrud> Myrtti could you take a look at wols_ 's history in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> nickrud: seems that he's been online for too long in one sit and someone needs to pull him over and give him a cup of hot chocolate and calmness
<nickrud> he's nearly always been like this
<nickrud> but more so tonight
<Myrtti> nickrud: to me it looks that he's gotten into crazed help mode and can't help himself
<nickrud> crazed help mode ;)
<Myrtti> I've had those more than once
<nickrud> yah. the rob2 syndrome
<Myrtti> you can get into that mode too easily with a channel that big
<Myrtti> trying to help everyone, you end up giving snappy answers
<Myrtti> I need breakfast, brb.
<nickrud> I'm up too late, need to go to bed. Just dropped in before closing
<Myrtti> he needs a distraction
<nickrud> I tick him off. Have in the past, anyway
<Myrtti> invited to -offtopic :-)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Pici> Myrtti: \o/
<Myrtti> whut? oh
<Myrtti> yeah
<Pici> Blog :)
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> PriceChild: should probably keep an eye on ndf
<Pici> where?
<Seeker`> -uk
<Pici> oh, -uk?
<Pici> figured
<Seeker`> -13:19:25- :ndf : lol i got muted and banned from the main ubuntu channel because of some picky bathtub who was annoyed that i shouted once because nobody listened to  me. apparently that shows direct disrespect to him lol
<Seeker`> -13:19:43- :ndf : <3 winding up americans
<gnomefreak> explain 1000+ people need help and only a few are helping to sit back and use forums paid support or wikis. ;)
<Mez> "forums paid support" ?
<Seeker`> forums, paid support or wikis
<Mez> ah
<Mez> - thats like
<Mez> "50% off of beer wine cocktails
<Mez> (at the restaurant last night"
<Mez> was a scary thought
<Seeker`> eww :P
<Mez> yeah, thats what I though
<Mez> t
 * Mez is sooo tired
 * Mez is gonna sleep on the plane 
<Seeker`> plane?
<Mez> yeah, plane, those things that you fly to places in :P
<Seeker`> where to?
<Mez> Amsterdam
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> business or pleasure?
<Mez> Conference.
<PriceChild> how is ndf doing?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: gone quiet in the last few mins
<Seeker`> after I suggested he stopped lolling so much
<Myrtti> humdidum
<Mez> Hnn... 15 minutes flight on the way back.
<Seeker`> 2hrs 15 mins on the way there?
<Seeker`> or 1hr 15 mins
<Seeker`> my maths is bad
<Mez> 2:!5
<Pici> Is that a vi command?
<Mez> 2:15
<Mez> :P
<Mez> w00t - am now a debian Maintainer
<Pici> Congrats
<Mez> still a while to go for Debian Developer though
<Hobbsee> oh noes!
<Pici> oh nose!
<Mez> Hobbsee, ssh
 * Mez hides from Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee spears Mez with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™
<Mez> is it metal?
<Pici> Its made of DOOM
<Mez> is that gonna set off the metal detectors?
<Mez> actually, it's contraband anyway, as it's pointy
<Myrtti> I've got a pointy pink fluffy pen.
<Myrtti> It has gone past metal detectors.
<Pici> Proof that Myrtti is dangerous
<Myrtti> yeah. I've got emacs cooties
<Mez> http://boortz.com/mp3/archive/countdown.swf <-- something on my laptop for on the plane
<Myrtti> I'm going to suffocate for laughing and eating figs at the same time
<Myrtti> LOOLL
<Myrtti> HAHA!
<Myrtti> !away > Mez|DPC
<Myrtti> :-DDDDD
<Myrtti> pwned
<Pici> Why am I always hopeful that after the first kick that they'll learn their lesson and be normal the second time around?
<ikonia> Pici: school boy error
<Myrtti> Pici: because that's what we're supposed to do
<Myrtti> Pici: nothing to be ashamed of
<Myrtti> now he's flooding coloured notices to me
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, doing it is not the problem, the optimism is
 * elkbuntu has just got home and leaves for work again in 7 hrs
<Pici> Just updated the ubotu wiki page, it had a lot of old info in it
<Myrtti> ♥
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<Pici> Yay, free hugs
<Pici> bleh
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> meaow
<Pici> hi ompaul!
<ompaul> hiya all
<Myrtti> mew?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, stemount^ said: !foo is foo
<ompaul> @btlogin
 * ompaul is curious 
<Pici> about?
<Myrtti> mmmhh
<Myrtti> #ubuntu: ban %*!*@ubuntu/bot/floodbot [by LjL!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl
<Myrtti> #ubuntu: ban %*!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/bestbot [by  ballard.freenode.net,
<Myrtti> when did this happen
<Myrtti> oh, wait
<Myrtti> nvm
 * Myrtti goes to bed
<ubottu> Chousuke called the ops in #ubuntu (net)
<PriceChild> floodbot unbanned but didn't ban :/
<stdin> PriceChild: floodbot1 is missing, so it's constant emergency mode
<PriceChild> ah so none of them mute?
<stdin> no, not while one is missing
<stdin> which is a little annoying
<stdin> but probably for a good reason
<PriceChild> but reasonable :/
<ompaul> who controls it LjL?
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ as in fb1
<PriceChild> I believe so but can't be sure.
<ompaul> oh noes it is SWAT_
<SWAT_> ompaul: brb, somebody hijacked my nick ;)
 * ompaul runs and gets the big creamy pie returns and looks for SWAT_ 
<ompaul> SWAT_, there is a new service (trying to remember it) it locks the nick up really well
 * SWAT_ ducks, ompaul slips and the pie falls on his face
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ what am I trying to remember
<SWAT_> ompaul: yeah yeah, I'm using it atm
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> seems I am a bit behind the times
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> ompaul: enforce?
<ompaul> thats the one
<PriceChild> (set enforce)
<PriceChild> but release is good enough 8-)
<SWAT> ompaul: this is far more homey
<ompaul> SWAT, you callin me your homey? :)
<SWAT> ompaul: depends, do you want me to?
<ompaul> SWAT, I just have this picture in my mind of Martins camera and the phrase "daniel needs a hug" hehe#
<SWAT> ompaul: I deny everything!
<ompaul> SWAT, I wasn't there myself
 * ompaul grins and whispers "the sekret event is about to begin"
<SWAT> ompaul: it's nice to be back though. I'm away for one week and just 6 hours after my depature, my router screws up
<ompaul> SWAT, that is called not nice
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to construct a network data storage medium (such as an NFS server) such that users can view and modify the files on it, but can not copy them to another medium?
<PriceChild> Well if you can view something, you can copy what you see?
<PriceChild> It could be possible by restricting the client software, and the clients that can connect to the share?
<stdin> looks like you want DRM ;)
<PriceChild> But yeah.... seems a losing battle? :/
<ompaul> write not read
<ompaul> read not write to what
<ompaul> once you can read you can write to something
<ompaul> for one you are writing to the screen
<ompaul> pipes were made for redirection
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping
<ompaul> Pici, a convo here?
<Pici> sure
<ompaul> PriceChild, please op yourself and invite xcell here
<ompaul> PriceChild, then Pici or myself will have a chat
<ompaul> s/or/and \/ or/
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> hi there
<Xcell> hi friend
<ompaul> Xcell,  what exactly were you trying to diagnose - only asked you here cos the other place is really busy
<Xcell> well.. as i stated.. im running 7.10.. it has a feature to where U submit ststistics
<Pici> I'm unsure what that has to do with firefox crashing
<Xcell> app\systools\ubuntu device manager
<ompaul> but what was it for diagnosing?
<Xcell> im a simple man.. no complications here.
<ompaul> it is a very direct question, what were you trying to do / diagnose
<Xcell> brb coffee
<Xcell> ok back
<ompaul> can you please tell us what you were trying to diagnose in #ubuntu?
<ompaul> ehhh
<ompaul> Xcell, you want to stop playing with the bot?
<Xcell> nothing
<Xcell> ompaul--are you angry @ me... please dont.. god bless you man
<jpds> hmm
<Pici> sigh
<nalioth> Seeker`: pong
<Pici> ugh, what is going on this afternoon?
<Xcell> hey
<Pici> hey
<Xcell> pici  why the ban.. im a helper
<Xcell> im a good guy
<Pici> Xcell: Could you please explain to us what you were troubleshooting by enabling statistics?
<ompaul> the lack of direct question answering and the straying back to #ubuntu when we were trying to talk with you
<Pici> Because from our view, it doesnt look like you were helping.
<Xcell> lets say i was wrong.. and mistaken.. is this a good reason 4 A ban?
<ompaul> Xcell, if you were serious you might have (a) not wandered off for coffee and (B) not been messing with the bot for no good reason when a conversation was to be had here
<Xcell> hey.. im a helper to the best that i can.. ok
<ompaul> Xcell, I could say your behaviour does not speak well to that agenda and your help was lacking from what I could see
<ompaul> I could say
<Xcell> ompaul--  ive helped alot of folks..
<Pici> So then its okay to fool people into following directions that will do nothing to help their issue?
<ompaul> I did not see any evidence of that
<Xcell> I do the best that I can.. why?.. I respect Ubuntu
<Xcell> that being said.. stop it
<ompaul> you are not answering the questions put directly too you and you are not commenting on the comments being addressed to you
<ompaul> this is the behaviour of a troll
<ompaul> it measures up to it in plenty of ways
<Pici> If you wish to contest that observation, just answer our questions :)
<Xcell> ompaul--  i am new to the forum.. be patient.. I understand i put 8.04 down.. be honest.. folks dont have time to play... they need an os that works.. be honest.. I am. I still luv U all. ok?
<ompaul> Xcell, give me evidence of you helping people irclogs.ubuntu.com go back a fair bit
<ompaul> Xcell, not ok
<Xcell> ompaul--  be honest.. 8.04 is broke.. right?
<ompaul> Xcell, please leave this channel think about your comments in #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-offtopic and come back at the weekend and perhaps just perhaps we can have chat about your access to the channel
<ompaul> !guidelines | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !coc | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Xcell> U know it.. I know it.. why trail those folks on an empty trail
<ompaul> Xcell, required reading
<Xcell> U are not being honest ompaul
<Xcell> U folks built this network on honesty.. why stop now?
<ompaul> Xcell, it is your behaviour that is being challenged and you have not helped yourself here, have a nice day elsewhere
<Xcell> like i said.. im a (good) guy
<ompaul> do I get typo of the day for that one>?
<tomaw> you didn't mean to ban him?
<ompaul> bye / buy
<tomaw> he's asking me what's going on now
<tonyyarusso> !u | times a million
<ubottu> times a million: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<tomaw> oh
<tonyyarusso> :P
<ompaul> tomaw, well he can look at the logs and see we have moved on
<tomaw> I didn't think your public logs logged mode changes
<tomaw> can I send him back here?
<ompaul> ;-) that could be a good thing
<ompaul> and if he fails to engage straight away he will be banned
<ompaul> and I won't lift it
<ompaul> for a day or so
<ompaul> however he got let me see
<Seeker`> nalioth: any news on the mootbot logs?
<ompaul> 25 minutes already to engage
<tomaw> what do you mean by "to engage"?
<ompaul> converse
<tomaw> after joining here?
<ompaul> joined at 35 and removed at 02
<ompaul> yeas
<ompaul> some bot abuse in #ubuntu in the mean time
<ompaul> wandered off to get a coffee
<tomaw> I can quite honestly say I have no idea what you're trying to say :)
<ompaul> me, how can we help you?
<ompaul> tomaw, pm on the way
<me> re-instate me.. tx
<Seeker`> me: when were you banned?
<me> folks.. i am a good man.. why the harassment
<ompaul> me are you xcell?
<me> yes sir
<ompaul> well the bad news that you did not engage with us in the 25 minutes you were here
<ompaul> I said come back at the weekend
<me> ompaul--  stop.. im a good guy.. talk to me
<ompaul> me,
<ompaul> no there is no value in it talk to us after you read those documents and come back in a couple of days
<ompaul> !cic
<ubottu> Factoid cic not found
<ompaul> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<me> stop it
<ompaul> me, have you got those urls open?
<me> I am a 47 yr old retired engineer..
<tonyyarusso> how is that relevant?
<ompaul> me, then you most certainly should know better
<ompaul> me, please read those documents get some handle on where we are coming from
<me> maybe so.. but i try to keep the work load simple
<ompaul> me and come back in a few days
<ompaul> me, do we have an understanding?
<me> why? cuz U angered me.. Ur afraid I may say the wrong thing.. Ill sue U bastards.. watch me
<jpds> I'll take that as a no..
 * ompaul looks on and wonders 
<jussi01> hehe, He can sue me and get the 5.70¤ in my bank account :D
<ompaul> jussi01, sent it to me quickly I might still be able to get a litre of petrol for it :)
<ompaul> make money fast on irc ;-)
<jussi01> ompaul: LOL, I was seriously thinking about getting a car from think.no today...
 * nickrud wonders how much #ubuntu is worth ...
<Gary> bout 27p
<ompaul> Gary, that is a tad high is it not?
<jussi01> Gary: that much? o.O
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> how does one sue a open source (ie free) distro's ops?
<ompaul> Gary, I tell me ;-)
 * nickrud takes his name off ident
<jussi01> Gary: he can sue us for our lp karma :D
<Gary> can have mine - I think it is in a minus figure
<ompaul> jussi01, he can have that :)
<ompaul> nickrud, yeah right
<Jack_Sparrow> Does anyone have the ip from conner yesterday... justme has the same writing style
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I'll look
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks..
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, not here
<tomaw> Xcell claims he is going to talk to his lawyer as I can't help him get unbanned.
<ompaul> tomaw, that is great
<ompaul> and I can sue for abuse by being called -- ohh why bother
<tomaw> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul check this.. hes back with a diff ip   again..  * [justme] (n=who@dslb-084-061-205-074.pools.arcor-ip.net): cares
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, no that is
<ompaul> justme
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> unless he is two people
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ompaul> which is possible but if a troll then ask them to stop if they fail
<ompaul> well at least you asked
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Xcell> .
<Xcell> I  want back my status and #ubuntu.. what the hell is wron with you people.. Ive done nothing wrong
<Xcell> ompaul--  ur an op/.. this I know..ay attention here it isfolks : http://www.infowars.net/
<Xcell> WAKE>> UP!
<ompaul> Host http://www.infowars.net.WAG54GS not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<ompaul> interesting
<ompaul> not
<ompaul> after a bit of digging it appears that deuryte or xcell has form
<ompaul> Pici, ^^
<ompaul> note the join nick googling found a whole bunch of stuff s
<ompaul> so I am not going to release that your call if you want to
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ we have someone here who has persisted in disrupting channels since last year
<ompaul> jussi01, got a moment?
<jussi01> ompaul: sure
<ompaul> erichammond, how can we help you?
<ompaul> erichammond, this is #ubuntu-ops how can we help you?
<erichammond> ompaul: I was sent here following instructions on #ubuntu-server.  I was just scanning the logs to check on recent history and protocol for asking for help...
<erichammond> I'm connecting using port 8001 as requested by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit but still can't join #ubuntu
<ompaul> erichammond, please join #ubuntu-read-topic
<erichammond> On #ubuntu-read-topic for last 6+ minutes I am getting repeated "FloodBot1: erichammond: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! Contact the operators if you can't join in some minutes."
<ompaul> erichammond, please say this in the channel
<ompaul> test me
<erichammond> ompaul: been there, done that :)
<ompaul> can't see it in the channel myself
<ompaul> and I have been there as long as you
<erichammond> Here's the last one: (02:06:50 PM) FloodBot1: erichammond: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! Contact the operators if you can't join in some minutes.
<christel> ompaul: stop getting sued!
 * christel huggles
<ompaul> christel, heh
<ompaul> serial troll that was
<christel> you know
<christel> the only good thing to come from windows vista..
<christel> is that sidebar voodoo doll app?
<christel> where you name your virtual voodoo doll and stick needles in it?
<mneptok> can you name it Vista?
<christel> i keep a vista install on one of my laptops just to do that when we have really annoying users
<christel> mind, most of the time its called tomaw :D
<tomaw> oi
<christel> mneptok: i havent tried! i will do so next time
<ompaul> mneptok, why stick needles in a zombie already?
<ompaul> ;-0
<ompaul> erichammond, which channel were you banned from ?
 * ompaul wonders if I have ops there
<PriceChild> ompaul: there is a bot missing so they won't do unbans i guess, shall we -o them and change topic to the old way of doing things?
<ompaul> PriceChild, no it is good to get people to only come here as opposed to us looking
<ompaul> and not getting replies then you get my old syndrome of removing people and you see the same ones rejoin
<PriceChild> i meant change the topic to say "follow these instructions then come to -ops and ask for a test"
<ompaul> ahh yes
<ompaul> ok y
<christel> can i have a test
<ompaul> erichammond, your clear to go
<ompaul> erichammond, you can quit here and that other channel and join #ubuntu
<ompaul> christel, what is one plus one?
<PriceChild> christel: please? :)
<christel> seven
<PriceChild> seven is darker
<christel> pretty please with sugar on top
<christel> why on earth a i watching SkyPoker?
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> he closed his client
 * ompaul cries in pain 
<ompaul> ohh well
<ompaul> PriceChild, I kind of preserved the topic
<ompaul> have a look
<ompaul> you may wish to kill it off
<ompaul> PriceChild, and I muted the floodbots
<ompaul> only if 3 joins will they now be able to react
<ompaul> or one of them quits and rejoins
<PriceChild> topic looks ugly here with spaces?
<ompaul> PriceChild, it was to preserve the middle bit which looked well let me remove the spaces in the middle
<PriceChild> ompaul: just remove the end
<PriceChild> i'm sure we can reconstruct it when bots return, memory/logs etc.
<ompaul> there is that
<ompaul> fixed
<Amaranth> there were space?
<Amaranth> spaces*
<Myrtti> purrrr
<Myrtti> sleep ♥
<ompaul> Amaranth, we wrapped them in blanks and hoped no one noticed
<mneptok> don;t try and tell me there's not one bit of difference between null and space, because that's exactly how much difference there is.
<ompaul> mneptok, if there were enough differences it would be a byte
<ompaul> mneptok, Bluebeard and such like pirates had an interest in computing but their lack of education kept them back ..... pieces of eight ... they never worked out bytes and words ......
<mneptok> and they kept spelling it "arrrrrga"
<mneptok> arrrrgs, even
<ompaul> PriceChild, can you confirm / deny what I just said in -irc
<PriceChild> ompaul: yep, would like them to be in the ubuntumembers group before we do cloaks
<ompaul> PriceChild, are you now following -irc?
<mez> btw, incase people dont realise - am away for a while
<ompaul> PriceChild, he is just lp seems to be broken  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+members
<PriceChild> ompaul: he's in it according to https://edge.launchpad.net/~udienz/+participation
<ompaul> you can search for him there and the links given correspond
<PriceChild> I think it is a bug in launchpad, that if you apply, when confirmed, your join date is that of your application, not the confirmation
<ompaul> ahh
<Mez|DPC> am hating it here already - I dont have a double room!!!!
 * Mez|DPC hasnt slept in a single bed in 6 years
<ompaul> PriceChild, and it is not showing on his main page
<PriceChild> ompaul: yep, he has too many so it doesn't show, if you click the show all teams, it lists ubuntumembers
<ompaul> ahhh
<ompaul> PriceChild, nalioth can one of you guys sort him out
<ompaul> and tell each other :)
<PriceChild> Hey nalioth!! :)
<nalioth> sort who out?
<ompaul> nalioth, you are doing so already
<nalioth> i am?
 * nalioth needs sorting
 * Pici bubblesorts nalioth 
<Pici> goo bubblesort
<Seeker`> bogosort is better
<Pici> bubblesort is *horribly* slow
<Pici> But fun to watch on the sorting out sorting video
<Seeker`> Pici: Do you have any idea how *horribly slow* bogosort is?
<Pici> Seeker`: nope
<Seeker`> Pici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogosort
<Pici> Thats pretty horrible
<Pici> At least bubblesort makes an effor
<Pici> t
<PriceChild> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/212439 is the bug with approval times that i mentioned earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212439 in launchpad "Incorrect date for "member since" on +members, round 2" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-13
<ompaul> can someone keep an eye on #u I have to head and it seems a little rocky
<mneptok> Pici: FYI, the distro team has made it pretty clear they'd prefer CLI users use apt-get and not aptitiude.
<Pici> mneptok: Because it installs less?
<mneptok> Pici: "installs less?"
 * mneptok is confused
<Pici> mneptok: I mean it doesnt pull recomends
<mneptok> Pici: i think it's mpre because the apt-get toolchain gets more developer attention
<mneptok> *more
<Pici> Ah, I see.
<mneptok> file all of this under "if you care" :)
<Pici> sure, I always suggest apt-get in channel anyway, aptitude is only my preference
<nickrud> Pici, and ibex apt is going to do recommends anyway
<Pici> yeo
<Pici> yep
<nickrud> *apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> what is with all these spam PM's for male bra's?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Please report them in #freenode
<IndyGunFreak> i've gotten 3 in like 10 sec.
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<nickrud> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> what an idiot
<mneptok> !staff | please deal with Taggard
<ubottu> please deal with Taggard: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> mneptok: he did it in #freenode a few minutes ago too...
<Pici> fyi ;)
<mneptok> smart
<mneptok> he has ops in ##sporks. if it's his channel, perhaps taking it away may teach the lesson. >:)
<Twintop> Hi there. I believe I've fixed the DCC Exploit on my IRC Client. Could an Op please test me when they have a free second? Thanks!
<stdin> didn't the floodbots test you?
<Twintop> It kicked me and sent me off to #ubuntu-read-the-topic, but I can't get back in to #ubuntu.
<stdin> did you read the topic of that channel?
<Pici> ugh, none of the bots have voice/ops in there
<Pici> and its +m
<mneptok> Twintop: /join #ubuntu-read-topic and type "test me" (no quotes)
 * stdin sighs
<Twintop> Yes I did, and have changed the port on XChat.
<Pici> mneptok: wont work
<Pici> The bots cant see it
<mneptok> aye
<Twintop> mnptok, Pici: Thanks, and that explains why. ;\
<Twintop> Can anyone in here test me/unblock me, please? :)
<Pici> Twintop: hold still
 * mneptok will deal with Twintop 
<mneptok> Twintop: you'll see an odd /msg from me. ignore it.
<stdin> now they have +o
 * Twintop nods.
<Twintop> Thanks Pici and mneptok.
<mneptok> Twintop: you pass
<Twintop> mneptok: Thanks for testing me. :)
<mneptok> np. sorry for the confusion.
<Twintop> It's alright. :) Have a good night!
<mneptok> i'd say "enjoy your time in #ubuntu!" but "may your eyes not bleed," may be more apropos.
<Twintop> Haha, very true. :-D
<elky_work> Pici: keep an eye on them in there. they were probably -o for a reason
<mneptok> the channel should not be +m, though
 * mneptok has no ops there, so cannot /mode
<elky_work> mneptok: why shouldnt it be? is it somewhere for people who cant read instructions to sit and beg for questions?
<elky_work> err, beg for answers
<mneptok> "test me"
<mneptok> we ask them to go there to be tested. they have to ask to be tested. the channel is +m. :O
<elky_work> if the bots are opped, they see that, but the users dont see each other
<elky_work> we caught people plotting in there once believe it or not
<mneptok> i'm not so sure about that
<mneptok> unless Freenode has changed how +m works
<elky_work> dont believe me if you dont want. i dont have time to argue
<mneptok> it's not about believing you. i've just never seen +m work that way. but i'm willing to accept that it does.
<nickrud> ubottu is really lagging in #ubuntu
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> I know
<Alan_M> Where can i report a typo I found in ubottu?
<Alan_M> Well, not really a typo per se...."Some things are inappropriate for ubottu."..wouldnt it be better to have it as "Some things are inappropriate for this room."?
<nickrud> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<nickrud> Alan_M what room?
<nickrud> #channel erm
<Alan_M> if i tried it in a pm
<Alan_M> it would say that some things are inappropriate for ubottu
<Alan_M> i was just messing with ubottu in a private message....
<nickrud> Alan_M then you were in the ubottu pm channel, it uses a variable to fill that in
 * Alan_M just thinks that it would be better without the variable, or at least a wording change.
<DrDerek> I had a question about ubottu
<DrDerek> what's the source running for it?
<DrDerek> actually, nvm
<Myrtti_> WTH
<bazhang> that was weird guest3400587
<Myrtti_> thanks.
<Myrtti_> it was me
<bazhang> oops I mean Myrtti_ :)
<Myrtti_> I'll better check my configs
<nickrud> are you sure it's _our_ Myrtti_ ?
<bazhang> uh oh
<bazhang> there is that extra _
<nickrud> ok, it's the right on
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<bazhang> phew
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> ARGH
<Myrtti> aaaaaaaaanyway
<Myrtti> I just had about 12h's of sleep
<nickrud> me looks at clock
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> we really need floodbots back :(
<nickrud> or at least faster
<Myrtti> has SOMEONE mailed LjL?
<Myrtti> or should I?
<nickrud> no one that I've heard say. I'd assume so, but you know what that does ...
<Myrtti> .__.
<jussi01> morning all
<Myrtti> moin
<bazhang> hi!
 * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at xcell
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: here, earlier
<PriceChild> ah
<bazhang> kelvin911> why u make useless comment?
<Myrtti> oxymoron
<Myrtti> at it's best
<bazhang> why was he unbanned?
<bazhang> tore> try their mailinglist for help :)
<bazhang> in answer to a grub question
<bazhang> <shave999> install each os's boot loader on their own partition and use acronis os selector
<bazhang> what is that?
<Myrtti> meeeeeeeeep
<bazhang> he PM'ed me and now knows the !grub command :)
<Dave2> \allserv back
<Dave2> ugh. just_having_woken_up--
<Myrtti> you've done too much LaTeX
<Dave2> nah, not done any latex for a year or so. just have the compose key bound to menu which is right underneath /, and compose + / / is \. for some unknown reason.
 * jussi01 hugs stdin
<stdin> :)
<jussi01> How do people feel about this? - its not so stern feeling, and the current guidelines is aliased to behaviour as (as well as !attitude) !guidelines is <reply> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> Its nicer for those people just asking
<jussi01> !guidelines
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> say what
<Myrtti> hold on, I'll get my brains from the cupboard I left them in
<Myrtti> *blink*
<Myrtti> yeah. That's better
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !no, guidelines is <reply> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !no, guidelines is <reply> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jussi01> grr
<jussi01> now then
<jussi01> stdin: Im going back to work...
<stdin> all people are insane, I'm sure of this
<jussi01> yeah...
<jussi01> and whats with him always asking where I live?
<Myrtti> who, what, where
<jussi01> flaccid_ #k-ot
<Myrtti> oh
<Hobbsee> jussi01: he wants you to make him an op, so wants to get your address to give you some donations.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: LOL
 * stdin gets ready to end the "discussion"
<jussi01> if anyones interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19844/
 * Myrtti considers crashing in with a pink vespa
<Hobbsee> jussi01: interesting.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: best line was: [13:00:41] <flaccid_> FoxII: when was the last time you went to bogan australia
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hehe, yeah
<Hobbsee> jussi01: oh, i have no doubt that the bogans swear and curse.
<Hobbsee> but that is there, and it is not here.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: care to explain the term bogan to everyone?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: urbandictionary.com
<jussi01> :D http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bogan
<jussi01> stdin: all yours
 * stdin sighs, again
<Myrtti> miow.
<ikonia> good morning all
<Dave2> mornings are never good!
<ikonia> oh they seem ok today
<ikonia> friday 13th too
<stdin> oh, that explains it
<Dave2> The perfect day to put a deposit on a house.
 * Dave2 disappears
 * jussi01 sighs... i signed a contract today..... good thing I dont beleive in superstition
<Myrtti> and I got my credit card number
<Myrtti> ::rolleyes
<flaccid_> the controversial has arrived
<stdin> can we help you with anything?
<flaccid_> not at the moment thanks
<stdin> there is a no idling policy here, if you don't need anything then you should part
<flaccid_> can i read about that policy somewhere?
<stdin> look in the topic
<stdin> and
<stdin> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<flaccid_> true
<flaccid_> but that doesn't apply to ops?
<flaccid_> i'll leave you be
<stdin> no, it does not, as we are the ones that answer the questions
<flaccid_> i was preparing some factual information to present but sounds like i should let you cool off
<flaccid_> i'll come back when you have cooled off and more rational
<jrib> flaccid_: you should return when you are done preparing I suppose
<ikonia> more rational
<bazhang> heh
<Hobbsee> flaccid_: if the ops weren't supposed to idle in here, wh's supposed to answer the op/abuse questions....
<Hobbsee> bah.
<ikonia> thats quite insulting
<ikonia> this is another long term troll plan
<ikonia> "hi, hows the weather", "thats not for this channel" "abuse, you guys just rant at me and pick on me"
<bazhang> sounds like someone wants a #norules channel
<ikonia> just start making random acusations
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i'm sure that people can start being more watchful in #kubuntu.
<ikonia> bazhang: that channel exists, #club-ubuntu is a premium support channels with no restrictions, so what's the problem
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I'd hope so
<ikonia> ##club-ubuntu - sorry
<ikonia> didn't want to miss-represent
<Hobbsee> bad ikonia.  you can't publish that.
<bazhang> premium support
<Hobbsee> and i'd *hate* to see them all teaming up together.
<ikonia> hey, thats what the topic says
<ikonia> Hobbsee: I would to, I concur,
<ikonia> but the channel exists, and meets their requiurments
 * Hobbsee can just imagine she who cannot be named, her cronies who she won't admit to, and flaccid trying to put their agenda to the CC.
<ikonia> I agree it's a bad thing, but that fact that the channel exists, suggests that it's not what they really want (as in #norules) but they actually just wnat to fight
<ikonia> Hobbsee: exactly
<ikonia> "I want no rules", well, there is a channel, "I want no rules in here"
 * Hobbsee can implement a forward, where the "here" changes.
<Hobbsee> does that work?  :P
<bazhang> haha
<Hobbsee> for bonus poitns, i won't make the redirect ##windows or something.  just to be nice.
<bazhang> how about #bash :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  no, i had a couple of other places in mind.
<bazhang> wow that sounds scary.
<Myrtti> #gent^C^C^C^C
<Hobbsee> now i hadn't thought of tha tone
<Myrtti> solution to all lifes problems: "INSTALL GENTOO"
<jrib> I have too much productive time on my computer, what can I do?
<Hobbsee> jrib: FIX BUGS!
<Myrtti> but all your problems would be fixed!
<jrib> nah, INSTALL GENTOO
<Myrtti> install gentoo, you heretic
<Myrtti> -____-
<jussi01> will someone help that troy_thetechguy in #ubuntu-read-topic?
<jussi01> right... so he isnt even in there - why is the flood bot doing that then?
<jrib> bug I guess
<jussi01> seems like that
 * Myrtti gets LjL's email addy and mails.
<Myrtti> damnit.
 * Myrtti pokes PriceChild 
<jussi01> someone hiligt me please?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: POING!
<jussi01> thanks...
<jpds> jussi01: afternoon!
<Myrtti> errrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Myrtti> 15:13 < liassist> will, anyone fund me for my traning
<Myrtti> 15:13 < liassist> iam only 14 and doing ubuntu and opensuse
<Myrtti> okies.
<Myrtti> I'll get me coat
<Pici> gwhere?
<Pici> oh -ot
<jpds> Myrtti: point him to #ubunut-youth
<jpds> err, better not
<Pici> youts
<jpds> Pici: please keep an eye on -ot
<Pici> jpds: right-o
<ikonia> "I'm only 14" that sort of defeats his argument of "I've been doing linux in ubuntu for 2 years" argument
<jpds> ikonia: I wonder who's done that.
<ikonia> not many 12 year olds using and contributing to linux
 * ikonia smells a not pleasant smell
<Hobbsee> ikonia: whoever he said he had to contribute?
<ikonia> he did
<ikonia> he said he'd contributed
<Hobbsee> ikonia: besides, we had a MOTU who was 14.  still do.
<Hobbsee> jpds: when did you start doing ubuntu stuff?
<Pici> I was learning linux when I was 13, but *shrug*
<ikonia> no no, it can happen, not disputeing that
<jpds> Hobbsee: 14.
<Hobbsee> jpds: quick motuship, then.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: asked for his launchpad page then yet?
<ikonia> I've seen it
<jpds> Hobbsee: I had Riddell poking me on a bit.
<ikonia> nothing on there
<ikonia> (but that doesn't mean he's done nothing
<ikonia> )
<Pici> This is the same person who came asking for ops here... who I had never seen before...
<ikonia> exactlyu
<ikonia> exactly even
<Pici> Anyway, I have no doubt that we have some very talented young people..
<ikonia> but in his case it seems unlikley (personal opinion)
 * jpds wonders who the youngest motu right now is.
<ikonia> jpds: there are guys out there
<jpds> ikonia: I know. I try and help them out the best I can.
<ikonia> I love some of the stuff you've done
<Hobbsee> jpds: i'd think you still hold that record, no?
<Hobbsee> i don't recall any particularly young ones
<Hobbsee> wgrant's older, i'm older.
<Hobbsee> unless it's someone newish...
 * wgrant appears.
<wgrant> How old are you, jpds?
<Hobbsee> wgrant!
<jpds> Hobbsee: I might have been the first one. But they certainly are newer younger people around.
<wgrant> RainCT is similar.
<wgrant> (to me)
<jpds> wgrant: right now, 17.
<wgrant> jpds: I turned 17 a bit under 2 months ago.
<Myrtti> :-o
<jpds> wgrant: I turned 17 last month.
<Myrtti> I feel old.
<Myrtti> ;___;
<wgrant> jpds: Bah, so I'm not youngest any more :(
 * wgrant notes he was using Linux at 9 - so using it at 12 is quite plausible.
<Myrtti> I need a hug
<Myrtti> 17????!!!!!!?!?!?!
<ikonia> wgrant: plausable and realistic based on the users commaent and behaviour are different
<wgrant> ikonia: This is also true.
<Myrtti> I didn't even have mobile phone the
 * jpds hugs Myrtti 
<ikonia> Myrtti: your clearly older
<ikonia> different generation
<Myrtti> yeah.
<Myrtti> I remember the purple N-logo on netscape
<ikonia> ok, so your my generation
<ikonia> and the netscape lighthouse logo
<Myrtti> oh, that was later
<ikonia> yup
<Myrtti> pretty though
 * wgrant curses evil uni maths exams.
<jpds> wgrant: blah, I know one 14 year old member.
<wgrant> jpds: Not a MOTU, though.
<jpds> wgrant: hmm, yeah.
<Myrtti> ikonia: how old were you again?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ?
<ikonia> on my last legs of my 20's
<Myrtti> if you don't mind me asking
<Myrtti> yep, same generation
<Pici> !-bot
<ubottu> bot is <alias> ubotu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:41:01 - last edited by jussi01 on 2008-06-11 23:33:53
<Myrtti> meow
<PriceChild> Myrtti: still need me?
<Myrtti> would you mind accepting that one email to the irc team mailing list?
<PriceChild> aha, i have mail
<PriceChild> Myrtti: that addy is fine to send from, from now on
<Myrtti> ♥
 * Myrtti huggles PriceChild 
<Myrtti> I'll bring you cookies
<PriceChild> Myrtti: not ginger ones! :)
<Hobbsee> sans poison?
<Myrtti> sans poison
 * Pici likes cookies
<wgrant> Pici: Even with poison?
<Myrtti> cookies are a great way of bribery
<Myrtti> that and an adorable puppy stare
<Pici> wgrant: Depends on how good the cookies are
<Myrtti> oatmeal snaps
<Pici> Heres a big oreo http://nullcortex.com/upload/photos/new.jpg
 * wgrant disappears to bed.
 * jpds wishes wgrant a good night
<bogey-> OHH NOES! My router is buggy
<Myrtti> oh noes
<bogey-> I can haz a test?
<Myrtti> you haz tryed test at #ubuntu-read-topic?
<bogey-> At first I lulz'd, then i feelz bad :(
<bogey-> Anyways the bot says it is experiencing technical difficulties
<bogey-> bogey-: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer, we are experiencing problems... hold tight! Contact the operators if you can't join in some minutes.
<Myrtti> ok, let's try if this works
<bogey-> file rejected
<bogey-> [09:49] DCC Send from Myrtti rejected (0, file type ignored)
<Pici> I have an alias to test with...
<Pici> may I?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> you'll have to share it of cource
<Myrtti> ;-)
<bogey-> I iz being haxxored :(
<Pici> bogey-: all set, one moment
<bogey-> i could just turn off dcc
<bogey-> not like i will use it
<Pici> bogey-: You can rejoin #ubuntu now
<bogey-> Your bots are still experiencing technical difficulties
<bogey-> i just join ubuntu to help others
<Pici> just part that channel and join #ubuntu manually
<bogey-> Ok thanks for all your help
<bogey-> muchos appreciandos
<bogey-> ohh btw
<bogey-> I use a netopia router not a linksys or netgear
<Myrtti> Pici: would you be a doll and share that alias?
<bogey-> and I connect on port 8001
<Pici> Myrtti: sure, msg
<bogey-> so perhaps something else is wrong
<Pici> how odd
<Myrtti> meaow.
<ubottu> huie called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jpds> sorted
<nalioth> i hope the flood bots will work now
<Pici> Hope so too
 * Myrtti considers a test flood
 * Myrtti drops the idea
<Pici> well, the exploit test is working
<nalioth> not sure what you're doing, i just engaged another instance on another remote server
<nalioth> i've not got two running instead of ell jay ell
<nalioth> i've now got two running BLEH
<Pici> I'm not doing anything
<nalioth> 'exploit test' ?
<Pici> I had it mark me as a victim yesterday and it wouldnt test and remove me, now it did.
<nalioth> ah, right
<nalioth> we're back to business as usual
<nalioth> i hope we stay this way, as i'm out of remote servers  :|
<nalioth> er, "trusted" remote servers, that is
<Hobbsee> surely not.
 * jpds eyes http://paste.ubuntu.com/19895/
<Myrtti> "who did you buy it from?"
<jpds> 16:50:10 < ~][steve][> type rm -rf / in #u - fail
<Myrtti> jpds: no ban?
<jpds> Myrtti: I explain why it was bad in channel.
<Myrtti> did you !danger ?
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Pici> hehe
<jpds> no, it was too late
<Pici> forgot about that one
 * Hobbsee notes https://edge.launchpad.net/clubuntu
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Hobbsee> guess the other is out of the namespace, so the rules are differeint.
<Myrtti> I feel like I should help at #ubuntu, but right now...
<Pici> Are we supporting remix?
<Myrtti> bwah.
 * Myrtti goes to bed
<Myrtti> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Myrtti> I don't know
<Pici> Myrtti: Its canonical though
<jussi01> Myrtti: its 6 pm...
<Myrtti> jussi01: I know, but I've been staying awake till 3am on most nights
<Myrtti> I'm definitely getting old.
<Myrtti> and no, I'm not going to tell why I've been staying up.
<Hobbsee> Pici: i don't think we should support remixes, no.
<Myrtti> meh, otoh, I should go buying groceries
<Myrtti> I'll just be there for a few minutes...
<PriceChild> Is it me or is ubuntuclub's website both broken and meh?
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> MEH
<Pici> :|
 * Myrtti goes insane, makes a popping sound.
 * Pici cleans up pieces of Myrtti that were scattered all around the room
<jussi01> ,          bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<jussi01> oh sorry, that was tuhina...
<jussi01> he i runnin all over my desk
<Jack_Sparrow> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought 8.04 was current?
<Pici> !ubuntu-server =~ s/6.06/8.04/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> !ubuntu-server =~ s/6\.06/8\.04/
<Pici> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks pici
<Pici> anytime
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanted to double check
<Myrtti> jussi01: :-)
<Myrtti> cccuuuuute
<Myrtti> !search 6.06
<ubottu> Found: dma, dapper, lfs, 6.06
<Myrtti> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Myrtti> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<Myrtti> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Myrtti> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Myrtti> !dapper
<Myrtti> great.
<Myrtti> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Dave2> exclamation mark botabuse
 * Dave2 hides in his corner.
 * Myrtti pokes Dave2 with a pink fluffy pointy pen
<Dave2> \me jumps, and looks down at the pink fluffy mark left by it
 * Dave2 jumps, and looks down at the pink fluffy mark left by it, even.
 * Dave2 stabs the compose key's position on his laptop.
 * Dave2 then realizes that said stabbing has left it permanently enabled, and so goes back to hiding again.
<Myrtti> lol
<jussi01> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: weird, a restart fixed it...
<Myrtti> yay!
<Pici> bleh
<Myrtti> I was already searching for your email address to send you the ppp scripts for gprs :-P
<jussi01> Myrtti: please send them anyway
 * jussi01 would love to have them
<Myrtti> what carrier do you got, elisa or saunalahti?
<jussi01> elisa
<Myrtti> do you prefer bluetooth or cable?
<jussi01> cable
<Myrtti> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Matkapuhelin_modeemina_elisa <--
<Myrtti> just uncomment #/dev/ttyACM0    # Data cable device file
<Myrtti> and comment /dev/rfcomm0    # Bluetooth device file
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> GRUMBLEGRUMBLE
<Myrtti> I've got two normal wine glasses and now the other is cracked
<Myrtti> grumblegrumblel
<Dave2> A housemate managed to crack pretty much all of another housemate's wine glasses over the course of a year. I'm not entirely sure how.
<Pici> I broke two glasses when washing the dishes
<Myrtti> just don't get me started on glasses, OMG.
<Pici> I mean drinking glasses, not eyeglasses.
<Myrtti> Alvar Aalto is prolly the best known Finnish interior designer / architecht. His wife also designed stuff.
<Myrtti> so I bought these Aino glasses (named after designer, Aino Aalto) and being foolish enough, washed them right after I bought them with hot water and put one glass inside other while they were hot.
<Myrtti> BAD mistake.
<Dave2> oops.
<Myrtti> story goes on.
<Myrtti> year later, my sister gives me a hyacinth as a christmas gift.
<Myrtti> ok, they're bulb plants, so I wash the soil off the bulb, and put water in one Aino glass and put the bulb in the water. Looks nice, right?
<Myrtti> goes Christmys, my now ex decides to clean up the Christmas paraphenilia...
<Myrtti> and tosses the Aino glass away with the hyacinth
<Pici> ohno
<Myrtti> now, one would imagine he would've learnt from this
<Myrtti> but no
<Myrtti> I got a fairly big ficus that I moved from pot to pot as it grew.
<Myrtti> I searched for a bucket or a pot large enough to put it in and finally found one that looked nice enough and planted it in it.
<Myrtti> When we broke up, I left my living creatures, including guinea pigs and plants to him until I'd get a place of my own. The edjot kills the ficus and tosses the expensive bucket away, including the saucer I put under it.
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> tosser.
<Dave2> "Great"
<Dave2> I think the most I've broken is an Ikea plate. Which I dropped a bowl on ('twas slippery and slipped out of my hands.) I'm amazed this is all, given my lack of coordination.
<Myrtti> I have to admit I've broken two plates on purpose
<Myrtti> but better to break china than to hurt someone
<Dave2> Indeed.
<Myrtti> the good thing about breaking china is that it really breaks and gives the breaker the outcome or result that they psychologically were after
<Dave2> Our next door neighbours came round to ours once with a glass bottle when we had a party here, at just 11PM on a bank holiday Saturday. I'm quite glad they didn't break that then. I'm sure that was the mental link they were intending for.
<Myrtti> might've been
<Dave2> Well, you don't tend to take an empty glass bottle when going to complain at people otherwise.
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> perhaps they were planning to give it to you to put a candle standing on it X-D
<Dave2> Nah, we're students, we have enough already...
 * Myrtti looks at her collection >___<
<Myrtti> I need to by more bamboo stalks and candles X-D
<Dave2> I'm going to have to restart my empty beer bottle collection when I move :(. Currently have 20 different types on the shelf above me.
<Myrtti> I've got five different kinds of wine bottles and etiquettes
<Dave2> etiquettes?
<Myrtti> labels
<Myrtti> whatever
<Dave2> ah, right
 * Myrtti gets more white wine
<Seeker`> eww, gone off grape juice
 * Dave2 hands Seeker` a bottle of White Lightning mixed with Special Brew.
<Myrtti> Seeker`: there are wines and there are Wines. You've obviously had the first ones.
 * Dave2 pats his wine-1.0-rc5
<Dave2> ...sorry, that was bad. I'm clearly far too tired. *disappears and tries to sleep for a bit*
<Myrtti> I'm trying to decide whether I should grill some cheese or not
<Myrtti> prolly not.
<Myrtti> this wine tastes too good. And it was too cheap.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: do you just shove some cheese under the grill until it goes gooey?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: no. not raclette. It's sorta ... unripened cheese that doesn't go gooey
<Dave2> mmm, unripened cheese that doesn't go gooey. sounds so lovely.
<Myrtti> sorta like.... cottage cheese?
<Myrtti> "home cheese" called here in Finland
<Dave2> Ugh, cottage cheese. Noooooo.
<Dave2> I'd forgotten that existed.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I dunno what cottage cheese is like in UK / other parts of the world
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cottage_cheese
<Myrtti> mm cottage cheese
<Myrtti> yeah, that's the kind we have too
<Dave2> "cottage cheese" and "mm" don't go together, except possibly as "I would rather eat a hammer than cottage cheese". (OK, that was a bit of a stretch.)
<Myrtti> then you've had the wrong kind of cottage cheese
<Dave2> There is no right kind.
<Myrtti> I do remember the one sold in US was horrible
 * Dave2 is in the UK
<Myrtti> the one they sell in Finland is wonderful
<Myrtti> unripened cheese would be the best to describe the one that I've got
<Myrtti> quite close to ... /me tries to come up with the... right. quite close to mozzarella
<Dave2> Mozzarella is nice
<jussi01> Myrtti: what are you talking about? (finnish name?)
<Myrtti> kotijuusto
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtG2oidI0dA
<unavailable> yay
<unavailable> anychance on an unmute for #ubuntu
<unavailable> ?
<Seeker`> unavailable: when were you muted?
<unavailable> today sometime around 2-3 est
<Seeker`> by who?
<unavailable> Jack_Sparrow
<unavailable> i was being belligerent, and i have learned my lesson
<Seeker`> unavailable: it is policy that bans are only normally removed by the person that set then
<Seeker`> *them
<unavailable> ok.. do you know if jack has a reset interval??
<Seeker`> what do you mean?
<unavailable> like he resets bans periodicly??
<unavailable> or would i have to directly ask him when i see him?
<Seeker`> you will probably have to talk to him to get the ban lifted
<unavailable> any word on where he is??
<unavailable> cus i sure would like to fix my sound issue.. :)
<Seeker`> He quit about 40 mins ago
<Myrtti> wasn't jack PST?
<Seeker`> he isn't usually away for more than a couple of hours at a time
<Myrtti> @now pst
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: Unknown timezone: pst - Full list: http://jussi01.com/web/timezones.html
<Myrtti> pacific standard, anyway
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> well thank you ...
<Seeker`> try coming back in an hour
 * Myrtti heads off to sleep, too late to be awake
<Nafallo> meeh
<unavailable> too late, its like 5 est
<Myrtti> 2008-06-13 23:59:56
<Myrtti> you're welcome
<Myrtti> -->
<Seeker`> unavailable: why is that too late?
<unavailable> I was saying basically the same thing
<unavailable> should have had a ?  instead of a .
<Nafallo> you didn't have a .
<unavailable> ,
<unavailable> kik
<unavailable> lol
<unavailable> maybe it is too late for me...
<Nafallo> it's never too late to fail
<Seeker`> thats the best we can do really
<Nafallo> :-)
<Seeker`> unavailable: please come back later
<PriceChild> nalioth: have you caught up on things like irseek's request for using backdated logs?
<nalioth> PriceChild: i have suggested that the owner of irseek have an audience with the CC
<PriceChild> ah i must have missed that sorry
<PriceChild> will poke them about that next time i see it, thanks
<jrib> fwiw, unless I set a comment on the ban tracker to the contrary, feel free to use your own judgement in removing any of my bans
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nickrud> likewise
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: "unavailable" was just looking for you by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, I msg'd him and he never responded... 30 - 40 minutes...
<jussi01> How do we tell op levels now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib unavailable is all fixed up...
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: expedient :)
<Jack_Sparrow> It wasnt a big deal..  hes a decent guy
<PriceChild> jussi01: hmm?
<jrib> hmm, expedient has connotations I was not aware of
<Jack_Sparrow> expedient = quickly.. etc from my understanding
<jrib> but implies that it is at the expense of ethics or consistency according to m-w
<jussi01> PriceChild: you used to be able to see people had levels like 10, 30 49 etc
<PriceChild> jussi01: /msg chanserv help flags
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib really  I didnt know that
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah, reading right nw :) thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib Do you feel lifting the ban was not warranted?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: no, I wasn't aware of the connotations :)  I have no idea who unavailable is or what he did, just saw the scrollback
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. ok...
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks for letting me know..
<nalioth> why are larts enabled ?
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Baron1984)
<Gary> trying to talk him down
<nalioth> too late
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-14
<jussi01> nalioth: sorry, forgot to unenable them again
 * Seeker` reminds jussi01 of the word "disable"
<jussi01> [02:00:57] <jussi01> @unload Lart
<jussi01> [02:00:59] <ubottu> jussi01: The operation succeeded.
<jrib> Seeker`: double plus good
<jussi01> Seeker`: DOh, I just turned off the larts... :P
<Seeker`> :P
<hotpocket> so whats the verdict on me getting ubanned from #ubuntu?
<hotpocket> unbanned*
<Jack_Sparrow> conner I thought we said come back in 72 hours
<hotpocket> The person said 48-72
<hotpocket> that said he would think about it
<hotpocket> So I was following the rules, by coming back in 48 hours
<Jack_Sparrow> It was ompaul, I was here, I seem to remember him saying 72 nothing about 48
<hotpocket> I could have sworn he said 48-72
<ompaul> hotpocket, what nick were you using?
<hotpocket> me?
<hotpocket> uh
<hotpocket> i dont know
<ompaul> hotpocket, hmmmmmm
<ompaul> then I can't find my conversation
<ompaul> if it was me
<hotpocket> I'm pretty sure either hotpocket, connor, or rogerdpenguin
<ompaul> guess you have to try again
<ompaul> cos it is none of those if you were talking to me
<ompaul> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/06/12/%23ubuntu-ops.txt   00:27   and it was him and his brother causing problems
<hotpocket> umm
<hotpocket> actually my friend
<hotpocket> >__>
<Jack_Sparrow> [01:58] <bazhang> hotpocket, no idling here; come back in 3 or 4 days time
<hotpocket> k
<hotpocket> oh
<ompaul> <connor> we arent gonna spam again
<hotpocket> could have sworn he said 48-72 hours
<hotpocket> well then
<hotpocket> bye
<ompaul> most interesting comment given that "his brother"
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ompaul> ohh well a lack of education
<Jack_Sparrow> he turns 15 soon
<ompaul> so he lied in channel :) said he was 17/f ahh well
 * ompaul thinks he needs guidelines and CoC thrown at him and let him read them for half an hour and then ask why is it bad to disrupt these channels
<ubottu> pottythepisser called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> pottythepisser called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<stdin> moronic moron
<ubottu> pottythepisser called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> John again..
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> why is he still around?
<mneptok> isn;t that gmrGhost from the other day?
<mneptok> oh, no, it's not
<nalioth> anyone getting any spam atm?
<nickrud> not me, not seeing any complaints either
<nickrud> !hardysources is <alias> gutsysources
<ubottu> I know nothing about hardysources is <alias> gutsysource yet, nickrud
<nickrud> dang angles
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (JasonBayleysWait)
<nickrud> he's the bra spammer, shifted nicks
<nickrud> nalioth ^^
<nickrud> !staff | bra spammer
<ubottu> bra spammer: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> nickrud: seeing the country, that one
<nalioth> nickrud: beware, for it will return
<nickrud> nalioth figured. He must be a really persistent sucker
<nalioth> no, just a regular troll with a lot of open proxies
<nickrud> is it some person, virus, or what?
<nickrud> ah
<nickrud> so leave the ip banned, or what?
<Myrtti> moin
<nickrud> @btlong
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> tar
<nickrud> whoops
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I wonder whats up with Baron1984 in -ot
<Myrtti> he seems to have some kind of an agenda that I can't put my finger on
<Myrtti> that, or he's one weird puppy
<nickrud> standard right wing american
<Myrtti> eygh
<nickrud> definitely anti-muslim politics
<nickrud> I'd kick him a heartbeat, but I don't have ops there
<Myrtti> I'll kick him for the next unwanted line I see
<nickrud> sounds very tolerant ;)
<Myrtti> he's been given enough warnings by now, I think
<nickrud> yes. maybe forward him to #ubuntus-black-hole
<Myrtti> /csremove Baron1984 an incentive of a bigger magnitude
<nickrud> see your point, but not sure I agree
<nickrud> but you got the pink towel there ;)
<nickrud> please, after that last
<Myrtti> I'm a believer of escalation
<Myrtti> and mediation
<nickrud> ah, now I read that last line correctly
<Myrtti> hello HardDisk how can we help you
<nickrud> mediation has it's place, true. So does a hammer
<HardDisk> good morning, I was wondering about having channel op status for #ubuntu-eg, I already am in the process of applying for ubuntu-membership on the 17th for EMEA and the current op of #ubuntu-eg has not been active for over 3 months, nor has his LoCo status.
<HardDisk> not active meaning, has not been in the channel.
<HardDisk> I'd like to start making changes and progress.
<Myrtti> um, would you terribly mind if I told you the correct channel for this is #ubuntu-irc?
<HardDisk> sorry :)
<Myrtti> the people who can deal with that are here too, but that's the more correct place
<HardDisk> I'll just repeat what I said on there.  thank you.
<HardDisk> sorry to bother you.
<nickrud> that channel is empty, I've wanted to send a couple people there
<bazhang_> is alcor for real?
<bazhang_> alcor> bazhang_: what is accomplsh?
<nickrud> english is not his primary language, I already knew that
<nickrud> you gonna meet him there bazhang_ ? :)
<bazhang_> nickrud, depends where he goes :)
 * nickrud considers a nice, hk factoid for bazhang ;p
<nickrud> dang, wrong?!
<bazhang_> #ubuntu-tw for me :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.ajatus.info/
<bazhang_> <alcor> bazhang_: i want to delete etc/fstab file in *.rofs  <--that make sense?
<Myrtti> no?
<bazhang_> thanks :)
<nickrud> he's got some sqashfs that he wants to modify. He needs to copy it all to another directory, edit, then create a sqashfs from the changed version (I think)
<bazhang_> but he refuses to read links :)
<nickrud> says he can't read them. Might be blocked?
<elkbuntu> is there something about baron1984 that is relevent to why im being asked why they're unbanned?
<nickrud> yes, he was muslim baiting in offtopic
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> ok... is he ban evading now or not?
<bazhang_> to put it lightly
<Myrtti> he's been baiting all sort of trollish issues for this week
<Myrtti> I can't put my finger on it
<nickrud> elkbuntu I'm not sure. Myrtti muted him while I was around ... ah
<bazhang_> s/this week/forever/
<Myrtti> bazhang_: he's been active only this week
<Myrtti> I didn't mute, I kicked
<Myrtti> next one would be muting
<nickrud> ok, I meant not kb ;)
<bazhang_> someone who spoke just like him was around
<bazhang_> perhaps a different nick though
<jussi01> Myrtti: thanks - I just set sugar up though :)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> baby is coming home today ♥
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.ca/1047625 is a log of everything he's said in -offtopic. expires in 3 days
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: who?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, baron1984
<gnomefreak> oh ok i didnt see him
<elkbuntu> in -offtopic now
<nickrud> except for the string of kill all the muslims, he seems to just a pompous fool
 * elkbuntu refrains from the obvious
<gnomefreak> guys please keep eye on Smith in #ubuntu hes been warned 3 times about being offtopic
<bazhang_> a male version of someone female
<gnomefreak> nickrud: his last comment was that the fix?
<nickrud> yes
<gnomefreak> so he got it but was just trying to be a pain?
<elkbuntu> eth01 needs keeping eye on too
 * gnomefreak hates when that happens
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: #ubuntu or -offtopic?
<elkbuntu> #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nevermind i saw what he said about a lot
<elkbuntu> it seems his entire purpose in life is to tell people how they fail at whatever aspect of life they're currently engaged in
<nickrud> ah well. Annoying pompous fools are a part of life.
 * nickrud has been tagged that way by some people
<elkbuntu> every op has been tagged that by people who think it's a way to validate their own behaviour
<nickrud> oh, I meant face to face :)
<elkbuntu> same principle can apply
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: thats not the worst eth01 has done
<bazhang_> heh
<bazhang_> he's a bit of a scammer is that eth01
<Seeker`> oh yes
<Seeker`> I've heard of him claiming to be a GP on another channel
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i know it isnt
<elkbuntu> he's learned to hate me with a passion
<Seeker`> and he pretended to be a Virgin Media manager in -uk, and proceeded to ask me to send him my details
<elkbuntu> lol
<bazhang_> free music!
<Seeker`> i was (and still am) looking for a job at the time
<Seeker`> and he claimed that he had a job vacancy
<bazhang_> <Smith> Im going to become amish
<Seeker`> which is why he wont be let back into -uk as long as I am around
<nickrud> he left
<bazhang_> too soon :)
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, excellent. he has my blessings :)
<bazhang_> elkbuntu, haha
<elkbuntu> oh heck yes. i just won a free snickers bar
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: unlucky
<elkbuntu> ?
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: snickers contain peanuts, and are therefore evil.
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, allergic?
<elkbuntu> considering i won the snickers bar by eating a snickers bar, im not too worried
<bazhang_> tenx :(
<bazhang_> tenX> gnomefreak: wow in third world countries like mine we can dream of that amount of ram
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: No, just dont like the taste
<bazhang_> tenx is german
<elkbuntu> bazhang_, actually german or connected from germany?
<bazhang_> elkbuntu, he has been warned multiple times about ot
<gnomefreak> they have 128 in germany on most pcs or more depending on the build
<Myrtti> MEAOW
 * Hobbsee pets Myrtti
 * jussio1 waits for the 454 mb of updates after reinstall from beta disk...
<jussi01> if one of the irc council is around, could I have amoment in pm?
<ompaul> ohh exclusiveness there jussi01 :) and no I am not
<elkbuntu> a very quick one
<ompaul> !search https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<ubottu> Found: otherhelp
<ompaul> !otherhelp
<ubottu> If no-one here can help you you can try the ubuntu-users mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users or the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org
<jussi01> PriceChild: or nalioth: ping
<Myrtti> MEAOW
 * Hobbsee pets Myrtti again
 * Hobbsee feeds Myrtti some cat biscuits
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<Dave2> biscuits made of cats?
<elkbuntu> i'm guessing they'd taste furrier than girl scout cookies
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> LMAO
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: do they come with the badges?
<jussi01> Im hungry
<jussi01> and theres nothing in the house
<jussi01> :/
<ompaul> Myrtti, the wrappers are printed with pictures of cats / penguins and guinea pigs
<Myrtti> ompaul: cookies made of girl scouts?
<ompaul> Myrtti, aye
<Dave2> meaty.
<Myrtti> well, I know for a fact that some of us taste of umami.
<Myrtti> so I guess since I'm a girl scout, those cookies might taste like umami, too.
<Dave2> mix some MSG in for good measure
<Myrtti> meow mix meow mix
<Dave2> and now we're back to cat biscuits
<Myrtti> http://www.geocities.com/jtrevolt/meowmix.wav
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> anyway
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: little too quick for me there
<Jack_Sparrow> I was just going to have a chat with him.. he has been repeating how many times in the last minute aloine
<Jack_Sparrow> alone
<Jack_Sparrow> I count a dozen times in about the last minute
<Jack_Sparrow> About firefox being slow
<jussi01> I was just going to remove him and chat with him - didnt think a ban was in order
<Jack_Sparrow> If you look it was a mute
<Jack_Sparrow> feel freee to chat with him
<Jack_Sparrow> I just removed the mute
<jussi01> ahh, missed that - didnt look to carefully though
<elkbuntu> the % is easy to miss
<jussi01> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> He is all yours now
<jussi01> elkbuntu: what? go to bed!!!
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: nah, Im off to the shop, you can deal with it :)
<elkbuntu> im not awake, this is err... my astral projection... yes, that's it... spooky
<elkbuntu> dynamethod is off his face in one way or another
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: your slip is showing
<Jack_Sparrow> Say What?   Did the bars close late last night
<Myrtti> your @ is showing
<Myrtti> is it on purpose still on?
<Jack_Sparrow> No...  @login in here?
<Myrtti> at Ubuntu
<Myrtti> 16:59 <@Jack_Sparrow> net easy to find with google..  I am a bit busy
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks...   I dont know why it didnt clear using the script
<Jack_Sparrow> And what were you doing peeking up my skirt
 * Myrtti giggles
<Jack_Sparrow> Kilt actually
<Myrtti> :-o
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> <-- has a soft spot for kilts...
<Myrtti> argh
<Myrtti> brain bleach!
<Myrtti> there, gone
<Jack_Sparrow> Close your eyes and it is still there  Arrrrgh
<elkbuntu> hmm, i havent seen anyone use that phrase since sev left :(
<elkbuntu> anyway. nighto
<Myrtti> nini
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight
<Myrtti> lil' piggy coming home ♥
<bazhang_> end of scientology youtube spam is not at least a kick?
<jrib> meh, what's the difference as long as it stops
<jrib> I don't believe in punishment for the sake of punishing
<jpds> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jpds> hmm
<Myrtti> wth are the bots up to
<bazhang_> -j and +j every five seconds :)
<nalioth> the 3d one came back
<Myrtti> 18:57 <+FloodBot1> WARNING: PM from FloodBot4 - APING 1213459062A
<Myrtti> 18:58 <+FloodBot1> WARNING: PM from FloodBot4 - APING 1213459124A
<Myrtti> 18:59 <+FloodBot1> WARNING: PM from FloodBot4 - APING 1213459185A
<Myrtti> they're still on emergency mode
<bazhang_> and they are PM'ing each other
<Myrtti> no, 4 is pinging 1
<Myrtti> every minute
<PriceChild> 4 needs to be renamed 1
<PriceChild> (i think)
<Myrtti> I wonder how that is done
<PriceChild> nalioth: are you around? ^
<nalioth> i am
<Seeker`> Erosion: hi, how can we help you?
<Myrtti> hello Erosion, how can we help you?
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> beat me to it
<Seeker`> Myrtti: :P Too slow!
<PriceChild> nalioth: is 4 yours?
<nalioth> no, i quit the one i inserted due to 3 being missing
<nalioth> i believe it belongs to m e z
<PriceChild> Mez|DPC: ping
<bazhang_> chalcedony, how may we be of assistance
<bazhang_> chalcedony, did you have an issue?
<chalcedony> bazhang_: i do, not with ops .. i was kind of looking to see if there were just no ops awake
<chalcedony> my problem seems to be hardy all together.
<bazhang_> chalcedony, then please read the /topic here
<chalcedony> bazhang_: ty
<chalcedony> i'm not here to make trouble or complain :)
<chalcedony> i'll let you be and thank you :)
<bazhang_> chalcedony, nonetheless there is a no idle policy here
<Myrtti> Pici!
<Pici> Myrtti!
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> ♥ Hi!
 * nickrud gags on all the sweetness
 * Dave2 hands nickrud some salt.
<Myrtti> nickrud: you don't know even half of it
<nickrud> oh, do tell, thanks to Dave2 I'm now innoculated ;)
<bazhang_> Uplink> ActionParsnip, i can do whatever i want with sudo... rm -rf
<bazhang_> uplink (in mediation) thinks the rm rf command is a laugh riot
<Myrtti> that damned bot needs a kick in the tush
<bazhang_> mediation success (for now at least)
 * ompaul implements a if you ain't cloaked policy I don't trust you as much as I would if you were
<ompaul> Myrtti, which one
 * ompaul is willing to do bad things :)#
<juliux> hi ompaul
<ompaul> juliux, hi there
<ompaul> juliux,  have a pils or four for me today please
<ompaul> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aww. I aint got no cloak.. So no love for me...
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, do you not have an unaffiliated one?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<ompaul> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Jack_Sparrow> Just nothing but me here under this kilt.. just ask myrti
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> too much info
<Jack_Sparrow> That a visual you didnt need
<Myrtti> ih ih ih ih ih I HAZ A CAVY BABY
<nickrud> whoa, are we sure this is Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul Done
<Jack_Sparrow> Bite me
 * nickrud scuttles back under his rock
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ompaul> nickrud, only in so far as we are sure of the identity of anyone with a cloak :)
<Myrtti> mmmhhhh
<nickrud> ompaul yah, that its the same guy that originally got the cloack
<ompaul> nickrud, ack
 * nickrud thinks about definitely meeting jack for that drink, and exchanging a key
<ompaul> nickrud, then you can call him captain ....
<juliux> ompaul: only four?
<ompaul> juliux, I left some room for you to have some for yourself also :)
<juliux> thxs
 * juliux is watching football
<ompaul> I am so generous
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul confirms how screwed up he thinks paypal is to himself
<ompaul> note - opinion
<ompaul> end note
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul not just secrwed up.. down right dangerous ...
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul HAve you ever googled paypal horror stories
<Jack_Sparrow> People have lost thier life savings, homes and worse
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2578502354/ *'sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> Not another picture of me in a kilt...
<Myrtti> here i am lying on the balcony floor looking after the piggies
<Myrtti> chatty creatures
<ompaul> nalioth, should someone remove floodbot4
<ompaul> or not
<nalioth> ompaul: it's be better to /kill it
<nalioth> it'd be BLEH
<ompaul> nalioth, can you do the honours a 5 second kline?
<ompaul> ;-)
<nalioth> ompaul: a /kill will be succient, i think
<Myrtti> i cant get up >_< my leg fell asleep and my back hurts
<nalioth> DUR!
 * Myrtti sighs
<ompaul> damn all them bots to hell we really need them to be able to take a verbal reset command from a few ops
<nalioth> we were waiting on m e z for a clean restart
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> and is he around on a saturday
<nalioth> he's been poked earlier
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> Mez|DPC, OI get back here and restart them der botz
<ompaul> jeje
<Myrtti> sssssshhhh.
<ompaul> Myrtti, no the command is ssh :)
<Myrtti> tst
<Myrtti> good night - I managed to get up from the balcony floor and the guinea pigs haven't yet managed to kill each other
 * Myrtti huggles all
<jussi01> Nafallo: having fun? :P
<Nafallo> trying to talk sense into trolls are always fun ;-)
<Dave2> do I detect a hint of sarcasm?
<jussi01> Dave2: definately
<jussi01> :D
<elkbuntu> these stupid arguments sound *ever* so familiar too.
<elkbuntu> and i'm off, bye.
<jussi01> sigh... Ive a mind to tell him where to go
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> jussi01: taking over the trolling, are you? ;-)
<ubottu> sajes called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> mDemocritus called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (loderunnah)
<jussi01> can someone take me off the ops factoid in #ubuntu-offtopic ?? - my sed powers suck.
<Pici> jussi01: There isnt a separate factoid for #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> Pici: ahh... well that makes sense then...
 * jussi01 didnt look
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-15
<jrib> jussi01: me too
<Monobi> Hi
<Monobi> Are the floodbots open source?
<Seeker`> I don't think they are
<Monobi> Ok
<Seeker`> is there anything else we can help you with?
<Monobi> Nope :-)
<Seeker`> !idle | Monobi
<ubottu> Monobi: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Monobi> Ok
<Seeker`> thanks
<ubottu> flaccid called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<gnomefreak> is anyone here?
<vorian> fiesty ones those :)
<gnomefreak> please someone that is gonna be here watch flaccid in #kubuntu-offtopic if he comes back him and Minataku cant seem to play nicely
<gnomefreak> im gone for the night im getting tired.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !drunk is <reply> Remember kids; don't IRC and drink!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, HardDisk said: !Arabic is For the Arabic language join #ubuntu-eg (Egypt) or #ubuntu-sa (Saudi Arabia) للغة العربية رجاء انظم إلى
<nalioth> i think that factoid needs modifying
<HardDisk> nalioth, please read your pm
<HardDisk> sorry didn't see you there when you pm'd me
<nalioth> hi
<HardDisk> hello :)
<nalioth> i think that factoid might irritate some Arabic speaking countries
<HardDisk> well if they're annoyed it can be changed later
<HardDisk> so far in all my time I haven't met any arabic speakers in #ubuntu
<HardDisk> the #Eglug which is considered the largest community for linux in the region we have a small number.
<HardDisk> unfortunately linux communities aren't the same considered the same elsewhere
<HardDisk> -same
<HardDisk> more like social gatherings of geeks who use linux, more than actual loco meetings, events and such
<HardDisk> but that's another talk, I must sleep it's 6am :) goodnight.
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (stintage)
<ubottu> Starnestommy called the ops in #ubuntu (stintage)
<ubottu> unavailable called the ops in #ubuntu (stintage)
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  talk about lag.
<Myrtti> good morning
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> nalioth: or PriceChild pm me when you are available :)
 * Myrtti hums
<elkbuntu> oh joy, baron has started on novell fud.
 * jussi01 hugs elkbuntu
 * elkbuntu hugs the aussie
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> elkbuntu: I still didnt get onto nal or pricey :/
<elkbuntu> nice one ompaul
<ompaul> elkbuntu, watch #u he may decide to rant there
<ompaul> he is in #suse and ##win also
<ompaul> I just did some thinking
<ompaul> Pici, can you ping me when you get in ;-)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, how many times have i told you to not do that? :Þ
<Myrtti> whut, thinking?
 * Myrtti has a blank stare
<Myrtti> hello TheSheep
<TheSheep> hi Myrtti
<TheSheep> hello everyone :)
<jpds> hey TheSheep
 * Myrtti kicks her irssi
<Myrtti> hilight, damnit
 * Dave2 hands Myrtti a "/hilight Myrtti"
<Myrtti> yay.
<Myrtti> works.
<Myrtti> >___<
<Nafallo> lol
<Myrtti> when have I been idiotic enough to take that off
<Myrtti> oh, right.
<Dave2> Myrtti, it only highlights on the first word or something by default
<Dave2> I forget exactly what because I got annoyed and fixed it in my config in 2005 or 2006 or something
 * Myrtti kicks skype to the groin for being an idiotic piece of software
<Myrtti> or should I be kicking pulseaudio?
 * Myrtti can't decide
<Myrtti> POS.
<Myrtti> Hello welcome to skype calling testing service...
<Myrtti> "DIE and burn in hell"
<TheSheep> Myrtti: pulseaudio you can at least patch :)
 * Myrtti gives up
<Myrtti> why is it that I always make the mistake of assuming that we live in the 21st century?
<TheSheep> Myrtti: it's the dates, they are misleading
<ubottu> rsk called the ops in #ubuntu (LOLER)
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> must be the dates then
 * Hobbsee pokes jussi01
<jussi01> oi!
 * jussi01 pokes Hobbsee back
<Hobbsee> \o/
<emma> Hi. I just wanted to clarify whether I am welcome in #kubuntu-devel or not. There is no clear criterion why or which channels I am ever banned in so I did not want to make some kind of mistake.
 * Hobbsee ponders that.
 * jussi01 leaves the question to one of the council members
<Hobbsee> jussi01: that should be my &/or riddell's call, I think - which will make it mine.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: council doesn't usually step in in devel-land.
<stdin> I would think that if you have a reason for being in there (eg a devel question or are helping in development) then it would be fine IMO
<emma> I wasn't banned there so I entered. I don't think it should be Hobbsee's decision, personally.
<stdin> but I'm not really in a position to "give" any permission there
<Hobbsee> emma: either that, or you get banned, and i pass a summary about you to riddell, so he can decide about unbanning when he gets there.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> your call.
<emma> Is there any possibility that I could just get a simple answer to the question I came in here for? Without any games or treating people like they are children?
<Hobbsee> i said above that i was thinking about it.
<Hobbsee> you had your simple answer.
<Hobbsee> [23:10] * Hobbsee ponders that.
 * Hobbsee is still thinking, apart from providing help elsewhere, as you can see.
<Pici> ompaul: ping
<Pici> rather, pong
<ompaul> Pici, hehe back in a sec
<emma> Okay please note the time stamp when I came in here and the time stamp now. I thought that I was doing the right thing by coming here to get clarification. It distrubs me that something like "am I banned or not" is not more clear cut than this. I would like to think that if a person is banned then the people in charge of that have good reasons and a clear idea of where. Making things up as you go is not good practice and it has gone on quite a while.
<Hobbsee> emma: my thinking is this.  if you follow the rules, you may stay.  If you start to argue in there, or say stuff that is not on topic (ie, is not contributing to kubuntu development), either before or during the sessions, then your access is likely to be revoked.
<Hobbsee> okay.  then the channel ban is enforced.  sorry.
<Hobbsee> there's clear cut for you.  Sorry it didn't work the way you wanted it to.
<Hobbsee> there will be logs of it after the event, which you're welcome to read.
<emma> Yes. Thank you.
 * Hobbsee makes a note to hand a clear cut "no" in all developerland channels next time, rather than thinking about if she should be allowed to watch.
<Hobbsee> guess it's easier that way.
<ompaul> Pici, pm
<PriceChild> I'm thinking we should remove some bans on emma soonish, pity its so hard to get me elkbuntu nalioth and LjL in the same place at the same time
<Hobbsee> yes, she seems to be OK in channels that have a clear, set, topic - ie, support channels.
<Hobbsee> however, she's still rather inclined to think that everything revolves around her, at least, in terms of the ops, so i'm hesitant to act in devel-land, where there are fewer people, and she's more likely to get in the way by making offtopic comments.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, and devs will come up short in telling any person where to get off?
<ompaul> Hobbsee, now I am surprised ;-)
<Hobbsee> as in, the want of "i want this solved.  now" won't work terribly well in developerland, as people are working on multiple things at the same time.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: depends.
<PriceChild> From what I've seen I think she's annoyed at being barred from contributing, rather than wanting to moan at devs about bugs.
<Hobbsee> yet she still won't have patience, when she sees that people are doing things other than dealign with her.
<Hobbsee> and so will then be a pain in the neck, until she gets a decision on whatever she's asked.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, if a person gets in the way they will be told to shut up do not think?
<Hobbsee> with the additional people in userland, she's more likely to get a quick answer.
<ompaul> devs don't do support and you and I both know that
<Hobbsee> ompaul: it doesn't stop the users from aksing, or making inane comments.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, and they get asked to shut up and they get banned for these reasons
<ompaul> Hobbsee, a dev channel may be slow to act but is always bloody when it does
<Hobbsee> ompaul: then i see no reason to unban her, based on the fact that she's still making those comments.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> that was my entire point, really :)
<ompaul> off with their heads cried the queen of hearts
 * Hobbsee eyes #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> at least eagles is correcting his wrong information.  if only he didn't give it in the first place.  and stopped using 'u'
<ompaul> I want to do a test flood in #ubuntu
<ompaul> or wait until someone else floods
<Myrtti> I know already what happens
<ompaul> ahh
<Myrtti> one of the bots takes the mute off after a period of time
<ompaul> ok
<Myrtti> note: none of the bots mutes
<stdin> ompaul: they are still in emergency mode
<ompaul> as I said I would like to be able to issue a command in one channel (TBA) and they would all part and rejoin
<nalioth> PriceChild: if you need a vote, just ping and ask.  we don't all have to answer at the same exact time, you know ( the channel is logged )
<nalioth> i take it m e z hasn't shown up
<nalioth> let's see if that fixes things
<nalioth> ok, that didn't work
<nalioth> next suggestion?
<nalioth> anyone have a phone number for m e z ?
<ompaul> try google and his lp page?
<Myrtti> it's on his facebook page
<PriceChild> nalioth: I'm thinking basically any of the channels we run apart from -offtopic?
<nalioth> i wonder if we ban floodbot4 from all the channels . . .
<nalioth> PriceChild: all of the -offtopics, perhaps?
<Myrtti> did you get the number already?
<nalioth> according to his blog, he's in Amsterdam
<nalioth> Myrtti: we have not
<PriceChild> I'm happy with that.
<Myrtti> with what?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what nalioth suggested.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: unban emma everywhere but the -offtopics?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: veto re -motu, anything ending in -devel, -bugs, and anywhere else that classifies as developerland.
<Hobbsee> for the reasons stated above.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: we don't run those directly
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: excellent.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i figured it was worth making sure.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: but if you go mad and do something silly like use crackful kde we'll steal control off of you :P
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee does not use kde.
 * Hobbsee *will* take you to the CC if you steal her power, though
<PriceChild> Well then you've nothing to wory about :D
 * PriceChild sighs
<Hobbsee> ie, abuse of power.
<PriceChild> I think it goes without saying that if someone in a position of power 'goes bad', the people above them will be approached.
<Mez> LjL, ping
 * Hobbsee is just warning that she does count such a thing as an abuse of power, if you remove her channel op priviledges from those channels that she has not specifically resigned from.
<Mez> PriceChild, when I say, can you kill all remaining Floodbots please?
<Mez> or nalioth
<nalioth> Mez: hi!  Can you restart or remove your floodbot?
<Mez> why is there 4 running?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: relax
<nalioth> Mez: your bot disappeared a few days ago
<nalioth> one was put in its place and it decided to come back
 * Myrtti hides
<Mez> erm... didnt i do that cause Ljls bot died
<nalioth> not sure
<Mez> yay
<Mez> thats gonna cause issues
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i will, eventually.  Clearly, I have less confidence in the irc council after the bullying incidents.
<nalioth> mez,you can shut yours down, if you wish.  we found a couple of 99% uptime servers to host 2 of 'em on
<Hobbsee> (and there's no guarentee that the same woudln't happen to me, if you decided to turn your attention in other directions.  *shrug*)
<Mez> nalioth, considering none of mine have gone down to my knowledge
 * Myrtti gives everyone a lollipop and goes back to hiding
<nalioth> Mez: if that were so, how did yours get the number 4?
<nalioth> logic
<Mez> naliotj
<Mez> look at the logs
<Mez> * FloodBot4 has quit (Killed by nalioth (Administrative kill))
<nalioth> yes, i was hoping it would return as floodbot3
<Mez> it would have had there not been a #3 there at the time
<Mez> I dont have logs before that
<nalioth> Mez: look at hte logs
<nalioth> floodbot3 was gone for 24h+
<Mez> but you say you ran two
<nalioth> i removed 3 when 4 returned and the they all went into emergency mode
<Mez> whatever - I've killed the bot. Don't bother asking me for help with them again - it wont be given
<nalioth> obviously non-contingent bot numbers cause excitement among them
<Mez> espescially if you dont know how to manage them
<nalioth> Mez: do you have logs of this channel? we've been dropping your name here on this for days
 * Hobbsee picks the dummy up off the floor, and puts it in the  bin.
<Hobbsee> dispense of your rubbish properly, guys?
<Hobbsee> [01:35] <eagles0513875> open suse 10.3 has kde 3.5.7 which looks like kde4
<Hobbsee> [01:35] <Hobbsee> ...[01:36] <Hobbsee> it so doesn't.
<Mez> nalioth, i havent seen any. Ive been around in here in fact and talked and noones asked for me
<Hobbsee> heads up on eagles - he's getting more and more crackful with his information
<Mez> what was i wanted for?
 * Myrtti bought pink hello kitty bandaids today, gives to everyone
<nalioth> Mez: to restart your bot
<TheSheep> Myrtti: evil
<Myrtti> meaow
<Mez> nalioth, so noones actually asked me when I have been here? noones thought of emailing me?
<Myrtti> meaow ...
<nalioth> Mez: i've not seen you here in days, i've been watching for you
<Mez> i'm not that hard to get a hold of as has just been proven by someone waking me up to come have a looksie
 * Hobbsee pets Myrtti
<Mez> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<PriceChild> aren't you at a conference atm?
<PriceChild> do you not check back on hilights with your persistent connection?
 * Hobbsee thought the spaces between the letters were deliberately to stop the highlights?
<Mez> 2 pings yesterday when I was on the flight home...
<Mez> thats it
<Mez> and neither from you nalioth
<Mez> For future reference - if im not around - i'd rather that someone emailed me if its important
<Mez> Im not hard to get  a hold of
<Mez> oh, i see
<Mez> added spaces so as to not ping me
 * Mez shrugs
<PriceChild> there were already pings before that..
<Mez> 2 pings
<Mez> yesterday
<Mez> while i was flying home
<PriceChild> yep, neither acted on, not sure why you want more?
<Mez> because i was here this time?
<Mez> If I have a lot of pings, I just clear the backlog - if its important people will email me or ping me again
<PriceChild> First thing I do when reconnecting my screen, is read all the hilights I missed in my main window.
<PriceChild> I think its a little odd that you request we persistently ping you, as though it will make any difference until  you return? (At which point you could be catching up on the previous pings, and any further activity is likely to detract from them)
<Mez> mine doesnt work like that
<PriceChild> Could I suggest you set something up to emulate it?
 * Hobbsee suggests using email.
<Mez> PriceChild, no - a highlight when im around is a highlight
 * Hobbsee has seen PriceChild not read slabs of channel logs, and acting anyway.
<Hobbsee> Mez: are you waving a flag when you're around all the time?
<PriceChild> Mez: As a compromise, could you set up /msg nickserv help set emailmemos"
<Mez> Hobbsee, no - however, if I'm away for extended period of times - I suffix my name
<Mez> PriceChild, done
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: bring those situations to my attention, or the other people around and we can fix them. I would suggest that masses channel logs are slightly different than a hilight log, although yes, not reading them can cause problems.
<PriceChild> Mez: thanks :)
<Mez> though - what Ill be needed for now that floodbots are no longer on my servers - I dont know
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: either way, if he's got 20 highlights during a plane trip home, whether he responds to ones from here or not, in an urgent manner, is by no means certain.
<Hobbsee> particularly as !ops is usually what is triggered here.
<Pici> who what where?!
<PriceChild> Mez: I know you bring other things to the team than hosting for the floodbots.
<Mez> and the reason I generally clear a huge highlight log is because of masses of !o ps calls
<PriceChild> that other is out of place...
<Hobbsee> Mez: selectively ignore it?
<Mez> Hobbsee, my client doesnt have that option
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: and?
<Mez> and I dont know the xchat scripting interface enough
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: so, if you want things answered quickly, find a more appropriate medium.
<Hobbsee> Mez: ah
<Mez> plus - as my pinglog actually puts them in the channels they came from...
<Mez> i cant selectively ignore them without ignorning them when connected
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: what would you suggest as an appropriate medium?
<PriceChild> pageers?
<PriceChild> gah, pagers?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: email, mobile.  irc never makes a good todo list.
<Hobbsee> pagers are good.
<PriceChild> email suffers from the same problem
<Hobbsee> email has subject lines - or at least, most do.
<PriceChild> We all get a lot of email.
<Hobbsee> more filterable than irc, too
<Hobbsee> but yes
<Hobbsee> obviously, mobile is the best way to go for urgent things
<Mez> Hobbsee, indeed, I was actually bought to this channel cause an SMS regarding it woke me up
<Mez> I was over in less than 20 secs.
<Mez> at which point the first thing  I did was a "status" in -ops-monitor
<Mez> email, I could have gotten quite quickly, though it wouldnt have woke me up, I would have had the email and acted on it by now if it had been sent at the time the pings were sent
<Mez> in fact
 * Mez goes and sets up email to SMS
<ompaul> Mez, is sms a bad medium for you/
<ompaul> ?
<Mez> ompaul, no, its a good medium for things that are important
<ompaul> Mez, then we will just look you up and give you an sms :)
<Mez> ompaul, fine by me - It's how i got here today
<Mez> but I'm about to setup mez+sms@ubuntu.co
<Mez> m
<ompaul> Mez, a little advice from a jaded and cynical IT manager keep your email away from your phone :)
<Mez> ompaul, yeah, it will be filtered nicely
<Mez> ompaul, though - I might be moving to another company soon that'll require me to have email on my phone (and they'll be providing the phone!)
<ompaul> Mez, keep your own phone independent of them ;-) trust me on this
<ompaul> nice to have backup
<ompaul> :)
<Mez> ompaul, i will dont worry
 * Mez yawns
<ompaul> break time ;-)
<ompaul> back later
 * Myrtti gives Mez a cup of strong Earl Gray
<Mez> well, if people need me, they can quite easily get my Phone number
<Mez> hmm
<Myrtti> milk, sugar, lemon, dear?
<Mez> I should fix the old numbers instead of relying on forwards
<Mez> Myrtti, am ok
<Mez> am looking at the vodka atm
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> note, I just banned d83-184-191-144.cust.tele2.it because it sent a soliciting pm to one of the floodbots.
<Myrtti> or, pierluca did
<Myrtti> merh. my hand hurts
<eth01> who's paul bartell? :)
<Pici> eh?
<eth01> paul-bartell@ubuntu.com
<Pici> I can tell you who isnt Paul Bartell
<eth01> it's somebody with an association to ubuntu
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulBartell
<eth01> peanutb heh
<mc44> eth01: why are you asking?
<eth01> mc44: nothing.
<eth01> why, do you know him?
<nalioth> can we help you with something, eth01 ?
<eth01> no
<ompaul> jcastro, you about?
<ompaul> I will take that as a no!
<ompaul> ;-)
<Myrtti> lol
 * jpds wonders what eth01 wanted with peanutb
<jpds> wb juliux
<juliux> thxs jpds
<PriceChild> Mez: "victim"?
<PriceChild> Ok I'm confused about what happenned earlier :/
<sudobash> lordleemo is still spamming users on #ubuntu
<ompaul> I see no evidence of that unless it is in pm
<sajes> ompaul: I joined #ubuntu to find out and I didn't get a message, so either it's at random or not at all :\
<jussi01> Ididnt get one on join either
<PriceChild> got information in pm
<PriceChild> will try and deal with it
<jussi01> we have a lot of unvoiced people in here atm, who are all these people?
<sajes> jussi01: I'm just an enthusiast that likes watching ops talk :D
<jussi01> !idle | sajes
<ubottu> sajes: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> sudobash: can we help you?
<PriceChild> sudobash: new nick?
<nickrud>  Jun 15 13:53:17 <lordleemo>	sudobash: your lame  go and flood your little windows friends , so there's something going on
<nickrud> timing, wasn't just waiting for someone to drop in :)
<sudobash> say what? nickrud if i open notepad i can make you say anything i want you to say
<sudobash> so lordleemo is saying i said that?
<nickrud> sudobash no, I saw nothing from you, just lordleemo. That's from the logs
<sudobash> well is there an ubuntu users cloak?
<ompaul> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ompaul> sudobash, we know about the spamming
<nickrud> sudobash you can also put him on /ignore
 * ompaul goes away 
<ompaul> night all
<nickrud> night
<sudobash> thanks...
<elky_work> HardDisk: can we help?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-08
 * tonyyarusso giggles at a certain someone being called an idiot by other idiots - it's poetic
<Flannel> !away > joshthecoder 
<ubottu> ctmjr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, kenyon said: top is a program for displaying Linux tasks
<Myrtti> elky: @#ubuntu-fellas WTF?
<Myrtti> *cough*
<elky> Myrtti, that's where this weirdo has come from?
<Myrtti> elky: that's what's on his /wii
<elky> oh, /who the channel
<Myrtti> I didn't get any replies
<Myrtti> did they just put it to +s?
<elky> * #ubuntu-fellas n=lt3410 AC828381.ipt.aol.com irc.freenode.net ZukaRasami H@ :0 chizuru maria yatomochi
<elky> * #ubuntu-fellas n=dan unaffiliated/luthir irc.freenode.net luthir H@ :0 luthir
<elky> * #ubuntu-fellas :End of /WHO list.
<Myrtti> I guess the almighty GC hammer could be used on that channel?
<Myrtti> or staff hammer alternatively
<Myrtti> DOH
<Myrtti> I didn't get any response on the /who because I did it on IRCnet
<Myrtti> DOH
<elky> nalioth, care to help us with #ubuntu-fellas and luthir, who is an ex of maco who keeps harrassing #ubuntu-women and recruiting assistance to do so.
 * Myrtti joins #freenode for extra lulz
<elky> hmm, is #facebook an official channel...
<elky> i suspect that's where luthir's recruited zukarasami from. it's the only discussion channel that they seem to share
<elky> zukarasami now goes by Gibraltr
<Myrtti> apart from ##ZukaRasami
<elky> yeah, which one assumes came after. he claims they've only just met
<mneptok> ex of maco? not recent, i hope.
<Myrtti> nope, not recent
<mneptok> good good. time wounds all heels.
<Myrtti> mneptok: he seems to have problems still
<elky> mneptok, from a while ago, i believe. he came across her name in conjunction with something computery, and decided 'girls using linux, lolz'
<Myrtti> [09:48] ~~~Gibraltr is now known as SpecopsElite342
<elky> and the current obsession with harrassing came about
<mneptok> then he should be bothering #ubuntu-girls
<Myrtti> mneptok: shut up
<elky> that should go to #ubuntu-women :P
<mneptok> Myrtti: ?!
<Myrtti> mneptok: that's exactly what he's doing.
<Myrtti> recruiting idiots to come to #ubuntu-women
<mneptok> oh, the channel actually exists with a redirect? that's precious.
<Myrtti> actually, it doesn't...
<Myrtti> hmmm
 * mneptok sings "girl, you'l be a woman ... when lag catches up ..."
 * Myrtti looks at elky
<elky> mneptok, i know you're trying to be funny, but it's been a long week of stalkers and misogyny.
<Myrtti> I lost my humour about all this sometime last Friday or so
<Myrtti> and I've got my EMP set on "kill" instead of "stun"
<elky> Myrtti, it's still nice to know that mumbai cybercrime unit is better than anything in the UK or .de
<Myrtti> elky: true
<mneptok> elky: you either laugh or cry. up to you. :/
<elky> mneptok, not really.
<Myrtti> [10:08]  * luthir is afk
<Myrtti> BWAHAHA
 * Myrtti gets her idiot stamp set
<topyli> actually, #facebook's existence on freenode is interesting
<topyli> it's advertised on the facebook development wiki as "used by those interested in development with the Facebook platform."
<topyli> well why not? there is #launchpad too :)
<elky> #launchpad is properly managed
<elky> i'm pretty certain #facebook isnt
 * Gary dances with Myrtti's pink feather
<Myrtti> http://mysticalfairies.co.uk/shopimages/products/normal/WA_1624.jpg
<Gary> mwhaha
<Gary> nice pic Myrtti 
<elky> whoa... what's happening in -offtopic?
<topyli> aprilhare and hateball are about to leave for a month's holiday from there
<topyli> that's what i think is happening
<elky> a month's holiday from aprilhare's obsession?! WOOHOO!
<Myrtti> someone must have mixed something in their morning porridge lately
<Myrtti> it seems that even the regulars have gotten an absency of brain lately
<topyli> not sure about aprilhare right now
<topyli> he's the worse offender, but as it happens, he's very careful right now
<elky> he's been extra careful since he got the repeated warnings about being clingy
<elky> but seriously hateball's pedobear act wasnt nice at all.
<topyli> yes well he often has sudden bursts of complete asshattery like that, then returns to near normalcy
<topyli> not sure why it happens, i guess help is needed. i can't provide that help, so..
<nalioth> is that anything like beaverhattery?
<topyli> that might be contingent on the cultural surroundings
<jussi01> nalioth: behave... :P
 * nalioth has been being have  :P
<elky> topyli...
<topyli> yes elky?
<elky> aprilhare was walking the line again
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> still is
<topyli> he takes up too much too many people's time
<topyli> hi aprilhare
<aprilhare> hello
<aprilhare> * You have left channel #ubuntu-offtopic (requested by topyli: "enough. see you in a month or so")
<topyli> i know
<aprilhare> why
<topyli> annoying most people, making some people uncomfortable, and wolfram spamming everybody
<topyli> also, never learning when asked to behave
<aprilhare> your comments are unhelpful. i don't spam anyone
<topyli> i disagree
<topyli> your wolfram ads are unsolicited and posted to a large group of people who haven't requested them
<aprilhare> i don't care if you disagree. i think you have a agenda that involves dissing anyone who likes or mentions anything to do with wolfram alpha; probably some sort of anti-hype
<aprilhare> no wolfram ad
<aprilhare> no spam
<elky> i thought i warned you yesterday...
<topyli> aprilhare: i do disagree and i think you should care
<aprilhare> elky: warned me? to do what? never mention wolfram alpha again? how about i never mention google again? or bing?
<aprilhare> topyli: too bad
<elky> aprilhare, i warned you that you sound like a spammer for wolfram
<aprilhare> maybe next ppl will tell me not to breath
<aprilhare> breathe even
<topyli> aprilhare: you know very well that nobody fills the channel with google ads like you go on about wolfram
<aprilhare> advertising for inhaling air
<topyli> your sexual innuendo is another thing that doesn't amuse everyone
<aprilhare> topyli: below the belt
<topyli> which iirc we have discussed before
<aprilhare> topyli: you are lousy and a bully
<aprilhare> goodbye
<topyli> bye
<Myrtti> below the belt?
<Myrtti> I really enjoyed the pedobear comic reference today
<Myrtti> they must be on some drug that makes their brain take a leave and run in pain, leaving them to perform general asshattery
<christel> topyli: you're a lousy bully :(
<topyli> well, do the math, it must be so!
<Flannel> I haven't paid attention to much of anything said in there, but a month on (as far as I know) a first time ban seems steep
<topyli> it is long yes
<Myrtti> how many times has he been kicked again?
<Myrtti> or warned?
<elky> Myrtti, warned, heaps. he usually flees before the kick
<Myrtti> he really *SHOULD* know how to behave
<elky> Myrtti, he does know how to behave. we just let him get away with it too long
<Myrtti> exactly
<topyli> iirc i've kicked him before, and we had a /query after that. that's what i was referring to up there
<topyli> quite a while ago, and warnings aplently after (and before) that
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<jpds> Back in #ubuntu now.
<Myrtti> jpds: nothing wrong with that
<Myrtti> aprilhare: hi
<aprilhare> hey Myrtti
<Myrtti> so whuzzup?
<aprilhare> i blew my top a minute or two ago in here - topyli banned me and started on me - first mentioning the wolram, then lousy allegations of sexual innuendo
<Myrtti> both quite valid points though
<Myrtti> but do continue?
<aprilhare> that's all i've got.
<Myrtti> oh, ok.
<aprilhare> he talked about a month or two ban - how long is is cause i won't be holding my breath before topyli ever unbans me
<aprilhare> i think the second is a beatup
<aprilhare> the second point
<aprilhare> if he wants to desex me, he'll have a fight
<topyli> the month is hardly set in stone, ban length usually depends on a few things
<Myrtti> and usually the ban length isn't revised within the first 24hours of it
<Myrtti> as that's usually the minimum lenght of the bans.
<aprilhare> if this ban isn't cleared up today, i'll be off for a new home and you can chat among yourselves about it methinks
<topyli> aprilhare: no intention to personally attack you, sorry if it looks like that. i did ban you and answered your question "why"
<aprilhare> well its not a fair cop. people mention websites all the time. if its google, its google derived results; if its wikipedia, its wikipedia articles; why not wolfram alpha!
<topyli> aprilhare: and that's precisely why 24 hours is a good first review time. some people are angry right after being banned, and won't say things that are likely to make things better :)
<aprilhare> review it all you want
<aprilhare> take it and make a PhD study
<Myrtti> aprilhare: why the hostility? you seem to be "threatening" us with something, and giving the finger to the guidelines and common sense in the process?
<aprilhare> the guidelines didn't include "don't mention wolfram alpha" like its fight club
<elky> aprilhare, they do include 'if you're asked to stop, do so politely'
<Myrtti> you don't seem to bring anything else to the conversation than wolfram alpha, and you've been told to stop it a few times if I recollect correctly
<aprilhare> Myrtti: don't worry. i won't be bringing anything to any conversations!
<aprilhare> maybe you could suck out my brain while you're at it
<Myrtti> aprilhare: you're free to join any IRC channels you find appropriate and that suit your habits of IRC, of course.
<elky> aprilhare, enough. stop. please desist.
<Myrtti> you're not getting in #ubuntu-offtopic today, though
<Myrtti> and you're not helping with getting there tomorrow, either
<aprilhare> don't want to help
<aprilhare> not my job
<elky> aprilhare, then this isn not the channel for you
 * Myrtti watches #ubuntu with intrest
<Flannel> That was just odd.
<popey> deliberate mis-interpretation of every single statement
<Flannel> He needs someone to have an intervention with regard to wolfram, or something.
<elky> aprilhare, nothing is going to be achieved until you've cooled down. come back tomorrow.
<aprilhare> give me a minute if you will
<aprilhare> now: I mention wolfram alpha a lot, it's true. but others mention it too in order to provoke a negative response. if this behaviour could be attenuated, i'll talk about wolfram alpha less as a matter of course. and it doesn't necessarily require bans. I'm *always* going to be interested in wolfram alpha. you can't ban it out of me! however, i'll bring more to conversations if it isn't a socially acceptable bait for trolling!
<ikonia> aprilhare: what is wolfram ?
<popey> ikonia: http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<aprilhare> ikonia: wolfram|alpha a computational engine
<ikonia> ok
<aprilhare> elky, message received?
 * aprilhare assumes so and wanders off, pm me if you want to resume this or indeed any other conversation
<ubottu> In ubottu, Baheer said: it is already installed
<elky> that does not solve the innuendos
<ikonia> @bansearch
<ubottu> (bansearch <nick|hostmask> [<channel>]) -- Search bans database for a ban on <nick|hostmask>, if <channel> is not given search all channel bans.
<ikonia> @bansearch cycrosism
<ubottu> No matches found for cycrosism!*@* in any channel
<elky> uh, guys...
<elky> bacta's back...
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> same old suggestions for naming 'M'
<elky> yep
<elky> did someone actually unban him?
<elky> or did he just not get banned from -ot yet?
<ikonia> he's banned from #u
<bazhang> not banned in -ot afaik
<elky> can someone say 'bacta, that looks awfully like baiting'
<ikonia> patience........
<elky> bazhang, nuke.
<bazhang> elky, call topyli or someone who has +o in there
<ikonia> I have it
<Myrtti> I have it, I was just adjusting my hilights
<Myrtti> anyone with mybrute will be caught next time
<ikonia> what is mybrute ?
<bazhang> a game
<ikonia> is it bad ?
<bazhang> just lame , afaik
<Myrtti> referrer game of a sort
<elky> why are we letting him continue?!
<bazhang> no idea
<elky> i would remove him, but he'd take it far more personally if i did
<bazhang> ikonia, to the rescue!
<elky> nah, he's dealt with ikonia before
<ikonia> huh
<elky> i'd say myrtti, but she doesnt deserve the pain. it's topyli time
<ikonia> I'll deal with it now
<ikonia> I'm watching
<elky> whoa wait. what did netyire say?
<elky> '[...] trying to find your ex [...] builds character'... is that what kids are being taught these days? no wonder we're having problems lately.
<elky> can someone shut him up, please?
<Myrtti> they've lost their brain
<elky> tonyyarusso, stalking does not presume 'already found'. i've had friends who were stalked by proxy, with their friends and family under constant harrassment, as well as stuff like voicemail. however direct contact was not made, but it was still stalking.
<elky> oh cripes. fujisan is back in town.
<popey> ugh
<ikonia> not in our channel = no problem
<elky> ikonia, with fujisan, the keyword is 'yet'.
<ikonia> +b = easy 
<ikonia> he knows the drill - no need for warnings etc
<elky> yeah
<Seeker`> /abk = easier
<ikonia> show off
<Seeker`> :P
<JanC> elky: which fujisan is that?  
<Pici> shes asleep
<popey> there is only one fujisan
<popey> thank $DEITY
<JanC> hm, I wonder if he is the same one who has a permban in #ubuntu-nl* ?
<Pici> Probably
<JanC> was he using the "FujiVickery" nick now?
<JanC> a guy with that nick was in -nl-offtopic yesterday...
<JanC> and fujisan has a permban in #ubuntu-nl*  ;)
<JanC> so I'll keep an eye on that
<Pici> Seeker`: Whats at the end of that url that was posted? I'm at work now and can't really check
<Seeker`> a bad drawing of a naked person
<Seeker`> am keeping an eye on him
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> who was sudobash again?
<Myrtti> he's in #ubuntu
<Pici> Someone annoying
<Myrtti> just wondering about that forward from #ubunt to #sudobash or whatever earlier
<Seeker`> @bansearch sudobash
<ubottu> Match: sudobash!n=andrea@unaffiliated/sudobash by LjL in #ubuntu on Nov 21 2008 15:36:52 (ID: 7100)
<Myrtti> oops
<Pici> There are quite a few of them on the BT itself
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> don't see why the ban didn't keep them out though
<Myrtti> oh, that's just a mark
<Pici> Mamarok: happy birthday
<Pici> :)
<Mamarok> Pici:  thx :)
<tsimpson> the bot should now show marks as "Mark: by <op> in <chan> on <date> (ID: <id>)", rather than "Match: ..."
<Seeker`> @bansearch sudobash
<ubottu> Mark: by LjL in #ubuntu on Nov 21 2008 15:36:52 (ID: 7100)
<tsimpson> you can get the comment with @comment 7100 (for example)
<Seeker`> @comment 7100
<ubottu> Nov 21 2008 15:36:52 LjL: **MARK** - Being offtopic after warning
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> is it possible to get what it matched on 
<Seeker`> so Mark: <host> by <op> ...
<tsimpson> the mark is on the full host, unless the bot didn't know the host, then it's <nick>!*@*
<tsimpson> the bot will check it's known users (users on channels it's in), then /whois, then /whowas. if all that fails it falls back to <nick>!*@*
<Seeker`> is there a good reason for not including that information?
<Seeker`> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12205)
<ubottu> Match: *!*?=fujisan@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu on Apr 08 2009 01:09:15 (ID: 12204)
<ubottu> Match: *!*?=fujisan@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12359)
<ubottu> Match: fujisan!*@*.ftth.xms.internl.net by tsimpson in #kubuntu-offtopic on Apr 12 2009 19:55:15 (ID: 12360)
<ubottu> Match: *!?=fujisan@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on May 23 2009 09:55:36 (ID: 13839)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@16-42-215.ftth.xms.internl.net by Flannel in #ubuntu on May 23 2009 06:05:10 (ID: 13834)
<ubottu> Match: Fujisan!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Apr 08 2009 07:27:52 (ID: 12208)
<ubottu> Mark: by Seeker` in #ubuntu-offtopic on May 03 2009 03:47:25 (ID: 13073)
<tsimpson> is there a use case?
<Seeker`> for completeness?
<tsimpson> actually the "Mark:..." will only show on the full host anyway
<Seeker`> may give more information about what hosts someone has been seen from
<Seeker`> why?
<Pici> I like knowing something is a mark rather than a ban...
<tsimpson> it only checks that '*' or '?' aren't in the banmask
<Pici> In fact, I think I logged a bug about that
<Seeker`> Pici: yeah, it is a useful feature
<tsimpson> you can only bansearch when the user is online, or the user has a /whois/was entry, or if you specify the full host yourself
<tsimpson> so you'll already know the host
<Seeker`> @bansearch eth01
<ubottu> No matches found for eth01!*@* in any channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, shadeslayer said: !old is alias !eol
<popey> Seeker`: he back?
<Seeker`> no, just testing stuff
<Seeker`> if i saw him in -uk, he wouldn't be there long
<ikonia> yeah like !old is needed
<Myrtti> graaaaahhhhhh I should have remembered BBC site crashes my browser :-CCCCCC
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (kimble)
<shadeslayer> hi strange thing
<shadeslayer> when you try !alternate in #kubuntu it says something diff. from what you get in PM from ubottu
<shadeslayer> could someone check it out??
<Myrtti> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Myrtti> !alternate-#kubuntu
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: see what i mean ?
<Myrtti> yes, but where's the problem?
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: the second factoid is out of date :)
<Myrtti> ok, we'll look into it.
<shadeslayer> thanks , and byw
<shadeslayer> *bye
<Myrtti> opinions?
<Flannel> It is out of date.  Especially considering 8.04 isn't LTS for K
<Myrtti> jussi01, genii, Tm_T? (Mamarok is probably partying, or *SHOULD* be)
<Myrtti> Flannel: it isn't?
<Myrtti> oh ok
<Flannel> Myrtti: Nope.  Which actually means it'll be running out of support soon... whatever that actually means.
<Flannel> Do we tend to have factoids for #k that are s/Ubuntu/Kubuntu/?
<Flannel> that is, specialized/duplicated ones
<Flannel> !away > goose 
<ubottu> In ubottu, goose said: (Auto) This is an autoreply to your PM. If you're asking me to join your channel, for network support, or for some similar and annoying reason, don't expect a reply. That's what we have network channels for, and I'll be more than happy to help you there. If you're a friend, sorry about this automsg, getting waaay too much PM spam lately.
<Pici> . . . 
<Flannel> heh
<Pici> Flannel: see goose in #ubuntu
<Flannel> Uh?
<Flannel> Alright then.
<Flannel> Full moon is still active I see!
<Flannel> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Myrtti> shush
<Myrtti> don't jinx it
<Flannel> Nope, it doesn't offend your mother or anything.
<Myrtti> don't jinx it!
<Flannel> the !away factoid?
<Flannel> is it going to start offending mothrs?
<Myrtti> don't jinx the full moon on us
<Myrtti> if the hell breaks loose in #ubuntu with idiots making a grande entry, I might end up short on my channels
 * mneptok catches Wolfram Alpha discussion in scrool
<Pici> stay in scrool
<mneptok> http://www72.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Is+Wolfram+Alpha+sure+what+to+do+with+my+input%3F
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> that was odd
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> gpryatel: how can we help you?
<Myrtti> gpryatel: did you upgrade your router firmware already?
<gpryatel> i'm still unable to join ubuntu; i updated my router's fw and changed port to 8001; even tried connecting from other network at work
<gpryatel> ya, its the linksys  v 8, wireless g
<gpryatel> i forget the model number
<Myrtti> gpryatel: did you try the test me again?
<gpryatel> ya it reconnected me & i still ended up back here
<gpryatel> or shouldi exit filezilla ?
<Myrtti> gpryatel: yeah, you need to try it again and again until it says you're ok to join
<gpryatel> ok :)
<Flannel> filezilla? or chatzilla?
<gpryatel> er, chatzilla hehe
<Pici> idiots
<Pici> grr.... floodbots aren't working properly.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nathan7 said: ubottu: man woman is <reply> Segmentation fault.
<ubottu> aaditya called the ops in #ubuntu (nathan7)
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: did you accidentally unban all web proxies in #ubuntu the other day?
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt that I am aware of
<Myrtti> thursday?
<Jack_Sparrow> Again, not that I am aware of.
<Myrtti> oh well...
<Myrtti> according to the bantracker you did
<Jack_Sparrow> There was a discussion about a mibbit user...
<Myrtti> it broke the ban exception system and made it impossible for the floodbots to get rid of unwanted mibbit troublemakers
<Jack_Sparrow> It must be the unban of a mibbit user via the xchat script.
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: try to be a little careful with it, its really important that we dont break that system too much.
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 I understand that.
<Jack_Sparrow> I now need to check to see if they are mibbit beofre acting..
<jussi01> Its a really good idea to learn to do it without the help of the script, no issues with using the script but if the script is borked...
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 IT has taken how many months, years to run across this problem..
<Jack_Sparrow> It was a mute and an unmute of a mibbit user that trigger the problkem
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: regardless, you should by now know the system as that you can use it without a script
<Jack_Sparrow> yep.
<Seeker`> O.o
<Ampelbein> hi there. the factoid !logs-#ubuntu-classroom has a double "see also !OpenWeek" at the end, i think this should be corrected.
<Myrtti> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> Channel logs can be found at Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek - See also !OpenWeek
<Ampelbein> yeah, that's what i mean.
<Myrtti> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom ~/ - See also !OpenWeek//
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom ~= / - See also !OpenWeek//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> Channel logs can be found at Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek
<Ampelbein> ok, thanks Myrtti.
<Myrtti> that's all wonky though
<Ampelbein> now that you say it.
<Myrtti> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom ~= /Channel logs can be found at Channel/Channel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek
<Ampelbein> Myrtti: that looks better. didn't even notice the double beginning. thanks for changing that.
<Ampelbein> Myrtti: it's me again. there is a factoid "open week" (with a space in it), which should be a alias for openweek
<Flannel> !-open week
<ubottu> open week is <alias> openweek - added by apokryphos on 2006-11-25 21:27:00 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-06-08 21:33:27
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> Paddy_EIRE called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> nalioth: mootbot hasn't returned yet
<nalioth> Seeker`: i've noticed
<elky> far out. could someone like back me up in -ot please.
<J-_> Why am I getting in shit?
<elky> J-_, because it's referrer spam.
<elky> the aim of that site is to get people to spam and 'recruit'.
<J-_> Oh please. You've pasted referrer spam before, too. That music game.
<J-_> Same with other people.
<elky> there's a million of referrer games out there. we dont want them.
<elky> t61 isnt the same at all.
<J-_> Sure it is.
<elky> t61 is akin to last.fm
<J-_> It's a referrer game. Recruit more people, make sure they type your name down so you get yet more points for pursuing.
<J-_> Whatever you want to pursue.
<J-_> I wasn't even obstructing anything when I pasted the URL twice. I didn't do it in a row. The other dude should have got in shit, not me.
<J-_> Please make a rule of it.
<J-_> Make even a factoid rather.
<J-_> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<elky> J-_, the other dude isnt a regular who'se seen it reprimanded before. you however, know better.
<J-_> Does it say anything there about referrer games?
<elky> no, but it does say about repetition.
<jussi01> and particularly note: If you are asked to stop, do so politely
<elky> that's all we need.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-09
<J-_> What a stupid argument man. It's a game. A channel in which I posted the URL twice. I'll be sure to be ever so strict, and will remember it. 
<J-_> If this is an effort to clean up a messy channel, it's a poor one.
<J-_> That's all I have to say.
<elky> he's usually the first to complain about spam...
<elky> besides, its not to 'clean up' its to 'prevent from getting worse'
<Pici> ugh
<Pici> I don't like seeing those hilights in my away log from people who I thought knew better
<elky> i dont see why it's so hard to differentiate between a spammy flash game and something like t61 which is a lastfm+jamendo free-culture supporting thing
 * Flannel has a t61.  What is this other t61 of which you speak?
<Pici> The one that confuses me as being a acronym thats already taken
<elky_work> thesixtyone.com. abbreviated to t61 to avoid url spam.
<elky_work> besides, unless your phone is "a lastfm+jamendo free-culture supporting thing" that shouldnt have been *that* confusing.
<Flannel> phone?  try laptop.
<ubottu> aaditya called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> and, it is confusing seeing everyone talking about t61s
<Pici> taken care of
<Flannel> Mmm, why didn't floodbots gobble him up
<Pici> Because the first few were spaced out
<elky_work> well that's ok since we're not going to talk about it again, as it clearly encourages otherwise normal people to engage in referrer flash games
<Pricey> Hey unop is still around.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Oven1 said: nothing is changing when I run the stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<aaditya> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aaditya> the factoid is recursive..
<Pricey> !-patience
<ubottu> patience is <alias> repeat - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 15:48:16 - last edited by Pici on 2009-06-05 12:49:50
<Pricey> Thanks aaditya 
<Pricey> !-repeat
<ubottu> repeat aliases: patience - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:01:48 - last edited by tonyyarusso on 2007-02-23 20:00:34
<Pricey> !no repeat is <reply> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait.
<elky_work> maybe a link to guidelines?
<Pricey> Perhaps needlessly on the offensive? It can always be triggered separately?
<Flannel> I thought instead of wiki.ubuntu.com we link to the forums
<Pricey> Feel free though.
<Flannel> since, wiki.ubuntu.com isn't where they should be going (at least in the support channels, team channels are another matter)
<elky_work> yeah, forums can keep them entertained for a few mins
<aaditya> i agree, they should be searching the forums
<Pricey> !no repeat is <reply> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can  search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<aaditya> thanks Pricey
<aaditya> see ya'll around
<Pricey> Nope thankyou :)
<aaditya> :)
 * genii sips
<genii> Myrtti: For the flag earlier: I figure !alternate factoid is fine since 8.04 is the current LTS version
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky_work> genii, not for K it isnt...
<genii> elky_work: We currently don't have a K long-term-support version as I understand
<Flannel> correct.
<genii> I still don't think we should change the factoid however...because: 8.04 is the closest we DO have to an LTS and there will still be people using it and using the regular Ubuntu updates part of it as long as that is still available   .. and .. pointing it to 9.04 when it has still a lot of unresolved issues doesn't seem prudent to me
<genii> But thats just my two bit's worth :)
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> It'll be quasi-LTS, since the kernels and stuff won't be unsupported
<Flannel> just... the Kubuntu specific stff.  Which, I'm not sure how frequently that's actually updated
<Flannel> We'll know more once Dapper Desktop goes EOL and the server sticks around.
<genii> Hm. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to that...
<genii> I just asked in #k-devel about if 10.04 will be LTS ... probably no one knows yet
<Flannel> I imagine it will be.  The reason given for 8.04 not being was the dual versions of KDE
<genii> There was also previously talk of different release schedule of KDE upstream maybe meaning the K releases should be synched differently than regular Ubuntu. But I don't know if anything came of this
<vorian> no
<vorian> Kubuntu follows the same release schedule
<genii> Since kde4.3 should be out in stable by July looks like 10.04 should be LTS (with 4.3)
<vorian> nay
<vorian> we will be on 4.4 by then
<vorian> at least
<genii> There's not even a 4.4 Reease Schedule yet ;)
<genii> *Release
<aprilhare> has my #ubuntu-offtopic ban been officially lifted?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !ban =~ s/$/ - If you haven't yet been banned, feel free to ask the ops to rectify the situation./
<Flannel> aprilhare: No, you're just connected from a different host it seems.
<aprilhare> ic
<aprilhare> i have ipv4 and ipv6 addresses
<Flannel> right.
<aprilhare> fixed?
<Flannel> hmm?
<aprilhare> i mean, am i still banned and if so for how long?
<Flannel> You are still banned, but that's all I can verify.  Others however will likely be able to comment further.
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> wait here or come back at another time?
<Flannel> Waiting in here for a bit won't hurt.  But I have no idea when others will be active.
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> how has your day been?
<Flannel> pretty decent.  Yours?
<aprilhare> not too bad, cold for sydney though
<Flannel> Well, it is winter
<aprilhare> yes it is
<elky> aprilhare, it certainly wont be lifted until the minimum 24hrs is up. that mark will be at 20:00 tonight. it is entirely possible that topyli may prefer the ban be longer, but we wont know whilst he's asleep.
<aprilhare> ok
<aprilhare> what timezone is topyli in?
<elky> europe.
<aprilhare> ic
<elky> but, there's no point you being here until at least 8pm tonight.
<aprilhare> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, xorg is The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart » in a console (if you use GNOME; replace gdm with kdm for kubuntu or xdm for xubuntu) - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution - See also !dontzap
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, xorg is The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart » in a console (not a terminal - use CTRL-ALT-F2) if you use GNOME; replace gdm with kdm for kubuntu. - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution - See also !dontzap
<Myrtti> genii: but the link is still broken
<Myrtti> there is no 8.04 - there is 8.04.2
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (myself spamming)
<jussi01> bazhang: Im off or a bit., Ill take that off you when I get to work.
<bazhang> jussi01, okay
<ubottu> In ubottu, anoop__ said: ok ma problem is ma ubuntu used to hang up  whenever i am busy wid some work like rading pdf iles hearing music and all....wat may be d reason for this hanging
<Myrtti> today shall be a day of epic amounts of coffee
<mneptok> don't chip the porcelain
<Flannel> Because it's Tuesday?
<popey> \o/ coffee
<mneptok> i like that i found out about the Community Leadership Summit that Jono is organizing via a blog post.  *grumble*
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> He posted another blog post about it a while ago!
<Flannel> You going to be there?
<mneptok> dunno yet. need to talk with the boss about it.
 * Myrtti feels bad for not being in Finland when mneptoks here... :-(
<mneptok> Myrtti: that's OK. you're in my dreams every night. usually chasing me with lighter fluid and lightning bolts.
<mneptok> oh, and a plush kitten toy that devours all light and goodness. then naps.
<Myrtti> nomnom
<mneptok> YES! THAT'S THE SOUND!
<Myrtti> NOMNOM
<Myrtti> I need more sleep
 * Myrtti leaves #ubuntu alone
<Myrtti> and/or more coffee
<Tm_T> kids...
<mneptok> who are you calling "kid," boy? ;)
<Tm_T> that reminds me, it's 30 minutes left until I decide to take my que and go back home from Helsinki
<mneptok> http://imgur.com/ARUy2.jpg
<mneptok> must ... not ... /topic ...
<Myrtti> rooh
<bazhang> thanks jussi01 ; just having to head out now, so perfect timing :)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> jono fails...
<jussi01> his link to the community leadership summit goes to his book preorder thingy...
<popey> heh
<Tm_T> spam!
<ikonia> jussi01: are you sure thats a fail and not "marketing"
<jussi01> ikonia: marketing FAIL!
<Flannel> It's supposed to be: http://www.communityleadershipsummit.com/
<jussi01> mneptok: are you coming to finland? o.O
 * jussi01 thinks if mneptok comes he has to come meet up for a beer...
<Tm_T> jussi01: he doesn't drink (our beer) but other than that, I'm sure yes (;)
 * Tm_T thinks topy-li already tried that
<jussi01> Tm_T: meh... s/beer/beverage of his choice/
<Tm_T> aye!
<Myrtti> yay, my purse has arrived to the post office!
<elky> Myrtti, can eat again!
<Myrtti> I did have some mince in the freezebox yesterday so I did have quite nice spaghetti bolognese, but having more milk for my coffee and more coffee would be nice :)
<Tm_T> hrr, adventurous bus trip to trainstation ->
<topyli> Tm_T: don't worry, more than 70% make it alive
 * Mamarok just read "I did have some mice in the freezbox..." \o/
<Myrtti> Mamarok: :-D
<Myrtti> I must have transported to some alternate universe on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> oh christ
<Myrtti> what's this
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<Myrtti> elky: *poke*
<tsimpson> they never die
<tsimpson> "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" <- they can not be trusted
 * Myrtti downloads, prepares to scream
<elky> Myrtti?
<Myrtti> oh christ, it's python
<ikonia> why these people won't contribute to ubuntu I don't know
<ikonia> rather than make a 3rd party product
<Myrtti> please, dear god
<elky> ikonia, i suspect because their contributions are so hacky they get turned down
<Myrtti> elky: if you have a pointer to give to people on #ubuntu about why not suggest that ubuntu-tweak to anyone, feel free
<ikonia> elky: so is that not an obvious warning to improve it/don't do it ?
<Myrtti> I'm trying to read the code
<elky> ikonia, i dont know. i'm assuming there's a reason. i dont personally know it.
<ikonia> of course
<Myrtti> ok, this atleast calls some bash scripts
<Myrtti> uses policykit?
<Myrtti> who's TualatriX?
<Myrtti> ok, so apparently it doesn't enable any extra repositories
<Myrtti> that's good...
<Myrtti> the source editor is a bit shoddy
<Myrtti> erm, this package/cache whatever removal thing isn't making me happy
<Myrtti> oh, it does have some sort of mechanics to install stuff from somewhere else
<elky> Myrtti, both you and hobbsee are seeming skeptical of it
<Myrtti> looks like using PPA's of some sort - I wonder how the author has decided what PPAs to promote
<Myrtti> I find the fact that system specs are given in text form textboxes a bit disturbing
<Myrtti> I certainly hope the hostname and stuff isn't changeable through this
<Myrtti> oh crap
<elky> it is?
<Myrtti> "Enable power user mode"
<Myrtti> I wonder what that does...
<Myrtti> ok, didn't seem to do anything
<elky> Myrtti, it will have done *something*
<Myrtti> elky: what I mean is that usually with these things, enabling "PowerUser" mode gives you more stuff to configure
<Myrtti> I just don't seem to get that
<Myrtti> and it didn't ask for sudo pass, so it wasn't that either
<elky> which means it's done something *else*
<elky> ikonia, we have one core dev saying we shouldnt let newbs recommend it to each other.
<ikonia> I concur with him/her
<elky> did you take a look for yourself?
<ikonia> not recently, I've gone through it myself before in the past, but just wrote it off
<ikonia> is there something "new" I should be aware of 
<ikonia> Myrtti seems to be going through the current version
<Myrtti> I just stumbled upon it myself
<Myrtti> so I'm not familiar with past versions
<Myrtti> I'm also not fluent in Python, and don't have Gnome so there's a possibility I'm not seeing that much
<popey> uhm
<popey> whats the problem with ubuntu-tweak?
<ikonia> 3rd party system modification package ?
<popey> thats a blanket rule?
<popey> anything that modifies the system is verboten?
<ikonia> no, past experiences are bad of it, when I've looked at it in the past
<Myrtti> popey: until someone trustworthy verifies it's not doing anything stupid?
<popey> it seems to be doing some things "right", using policykit for example rather than randomly asking for passwords
<ikonia> the volume of users I see saying "I can't get it to work, now my system is borked"
<popey> Myrtti: do we certify all apps like that?
<popey> why single out u-t
<Myrtti> popey: ultamatix, automatix
<ikonia> popey: for theh reasons I've just listed
<Myrtti> we've been naughty in your absence and singled out those as well
<popey> uhm
<elky> popey, well. yes. if they get into a repository, then they've been verified by trustworthy people.
<popey> so to be clear, any system changing app that is not in the repo, and has not been verified by trustworthy people is verboten?
<ikonia> no
<popey> thats what I gleaned from Myrtti and elky 
<popey> and I appreciate you have answered differently
<ikonia> I've just suggested I've looked at older versions which where not good, and I've seen a reasonable ammount of users having a problem with it
<ikonia> ahh 
<ikonia> popey: if this is going to be used/recommended like a tool, I'd like to see it go through the revo proces and get into a repo 
<popey> sure, that's the ideal solution
<popey> I'm just trying to grasp what the "rule of thumb" is
<ikonia> common sense
<popey> if indeed there is one, or if it's just a gut reaction to anything *tomatix-a-like
<ikonia> nope common sense for me
<ikonia> known issues/frequent user problems = invesigate/warn 
<ikonia> I've just grabbed the current version to look through it, and the priniciapl doesn't seem solid to me, even if the end results (policy kit) have some favourable outcome
<popey> Has this been fed back to the developer?
<ikonia> not from me
<ikonia> I don't know what users have fed back in in the past (obviously) 
<popey> I am keen for us not to get into the same state that automatix got into, with significant friction in the community
<ikonia> popey: never move away from that while it's allowed to be touted
<ikonia> that was tested as a bad product and still pushed
<elky> popey, if we dont know what it is, we are suspicious of it by default.
<ikonia> if you want, I'll package ubuntu-tweak and take it through revo 
<ikonia> see if it gets accepted/rejected
<popey> that's certainly _an_ option
<popey> be nice if the developer themselves was involved
<ikonia> don't know if he's even interested personally
<popey> be nice to ask
<popey> rather than take it, get it rejected and then throw that at them
<ikonia> I didn't plan on doing anything, I just offered to give a bit of piece of mind
<popey> I'd be happy to do that
<ikonia> give him a nudge then, if it's not interested I'll do it so we can get a more official standpoint
<aprilhare> hello
<Myrtti> *naaaggghhhgh*
<aprilhare> rare to be greeted with such a noise :)
<Myrtti> did I miss something?
<popey> its mostly just a frontend to gconf tbh
<ikonia> popey: does a bit more than that with it's "daemon" mode
<popey> sure
<popey> but thats a main "selling point"
<ikonia> popey: I'll work with you to move this forward if you like
<popey> great
<ikonia> get a more official standpoint so it can be said with a bit more authority
<popey> the author is busy with school at the moment
<Myrtti> wohee, day of success this is
<ikonia> 10 days won't kill us
<popey> sure
<Myrtti> browser crashes, network crashes, meh.
<aprilhare> am i still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, and how long will the ban continue?
<Mamarok> I think aprilhare is back for topyli I guess
<aprilhare> quite correct Mamarok
<aprilhare> not that #ubuntu-ops is a bad place or anything :)
<topyli> heh
<aprilhare> hello topyli
<topyli> hi aprilhare
<topyli> looks like you do like it here, you've been dropping by often
<aprilhare> it's got all the modcons :)
<aprilhare> also it offers the opportunity of being exposed to your mercy
<popey> ikonia: am contacting the developer to see if he's interested, would you like a cc:?
<topyli> heh well
<elky> topyli, i feel there's still some things unanswered.
<ikonia> popey: ta, one moment, 
<aprilhare> personally, i feel not a great deal. feelings are precious - and few and far between.
<ikonia> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MattDarcy ubuntu email please
<popey> ok, thanks
<topyli> aprilhare: you would have to ensure that people won't be uncomfortable
<aprilhare> ok
<topyli> the sexual references should go, namely
<aprilhare> i don't remember making that many hints to sexuality.
<topyli> no?
<aprilhare> no.
<topyli> some have been noted though
<aprilhare> ok
<topyli> you should understand what it is you need to work on before you can work on it
<topyli> aprilhare: hmm? let's not idle here. we do have to decide what to do today
<aprilhare> i have no idea what is required of me to say or do
<popey> ikonia: sent
<topyli> aprilhare: would be a good start if you stopped references to filling holes with things, rubbing substances on other things, filling hard drives with porn, and such talk.
<topyli> if you veil your sexual references under "funny" guises it doesn't make them any more appropriate, or even particularly funny
<aprilhare> i don't remember starting
<aprilhare> as such, i can't invisage stopping, if you understand me
<topyli> i guess you're not going to stop it then either, if you don't know what you're doing
<aprilhare> you paint me any way you feel like. i feel insulted with non-existant innuendo
<topyli> better then if we leave things as they are, at this time
<elky> ...
<aprilhare> actually, I'd like my own answer: who is being malicious and exaggerating or making up this sexual innuendo?
<Myrtti> so those are the options
<Myrtti> someone is either being malicious and exaggerating OR makin gi tup?
<Myrtti> (typo fail)
<aprilhare> Myrtti: i don't honestly care at this point.
<Myrtti> oh come on
<aprilhare> no.
<aprilhare> no come on
<Myrtti> if you don't care, what's the point then?
<aprilhare> just wanted to see how far it can be dragged
<Myrtti> what, the discussion?
<topyli> "* aprilhare ensures the hole plug is in the dyke firmly". "<aprilhare> rubbing that topical cream into my... ahem."
<aprilhare> ok.
<aprilhare> 2. possibly. 1 in the dirty mind
<aprilhare> sorry for 1
<Myrtti> it seems to be your dirty mind, according to that "ahem"
<aprilhare> you know, i'm not sixteen years old. i think you get pretty good out of me
<aprilhare> Myrtti: ahem could be interpreted in other ways. i might be implying knocking off rubbing topical cream into my sore.
<aprilhare> can't help it if sex is on your mind
<elky> aprilhare, dont treat us like idiots, please.
<topyli> well you've been on -ot long enough to know what is appropriate. you should also know, without the help of irc guidelines, that not everyone is comfortable when faced with such behavior
<aprilhare> elky: i am not treating you as an idiot. i'll treat you all as fools though
<topyli> okay. not on -ot though
<aprilhare> because my scorn is kinda built up
<topyli> we can talk later if you're some day more willing to discuss the actual ban and its causes
<aprilhare> exactly what makes you think you're interested in anything but amusement and heaping coals on my head?
<elky> now we're fools and sociopaths. excellent.
<aprilhare> in the old days, they called it 'kangaroo court'. now it's #ubuntu-ops eh
<aprilhare> who's my defendant? what are the charges, and how many?
<topyli> there's no court, and no charges. you're being requested to adjust your behavior so that it's more suitable to an ubuntu channel so that you can return and we may enjoy your company there again
<aprilhare> well i don't believe that by elky's comments that she is much interested in enjoying my company. however if you believe my comments have be suggestive, i shall ensure they shall be made in more appropriate ways or areas.
<aprilhare> -that
<topyli> that would be nice
<aprilhare> that's all i've got
<aprilhare> :)
<elky> that's all we were after. why it took so long to get it out of you is well beyond my comprehension.
<topyli> you are unbanned on -ot now
<aprilhare> thanks
<topyli> at least i tried to do it, try and see whether or not i fail :)
<aprilhare> you don't fail with ipv6 at least
<topyli> i memorized it at once of course!
<aprilhare> heh
<aprilhare> ipv6 is that memorable
<aprilhare> lol
<topyli> ok, please /part this channel so we can go about other stuff here
<topyli> we'll see
<elky> it might last a day
<bazhang> hehe
<topyli> heh
<bazhang>  /me was op in #kubuntu !
<jussi01> was... 
<bazhang> for about an hour :)
<bazhang> :0
<myrtti_> in case you didn't notice, unused nicknames are expired fromt the services soon :-P
 * myrtti_ fiddles about a bit more
<bazhang> heh he got k-lined
<Myrtti> who did?
<Myrtti> oh
<bazhang> tfhosting spammer
<bazhang> mixing version sources? and he says it's a Ubuntu bug?
<Pici> elky: Did hwilde see the warning yesterday about mybrute? or did just J-_?
<bazhang> @bansearch pixelshooter
<ubottu> No matches found for pixelshooter!n=miranda@p50853862.dip.t-dialin.net in any channel
<bazhang> just j-_
<bazhang> hwilde was the first to post if logs are correct
<elky> and why would he not come back. he was encouraged yesterday
<bazhang> mixing-versions is <reply> you're screwed
<elky> ...
<bazhang> he wants to know what to do. I am guessing a full reinstall
<Myrtti> what's hooohah whatever about?
<Myrtti> !away > dmazzone-away 
<Myrtti> can I smack people who ask "have you tried google" in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> yes, but not too hard...
<jussi01> !googleit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googleit
<jussi01> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jussi01> :)
<Nehyx> hi, I was reading about change irssi port to 8001, what happens about port 6667?
<Nehyx> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
 * Pici makes a note to ask BluesKaj to not paste offtopic links across channels
<bazhang> crosspost/ot
<Myrtti> I need more coffee
<bazhang> hateball, hi
<hateball> bazhang: hello sire
<bazhang> how may we help you hateball 
<hateball> bazhang: Dunno, just hanging around for the time being
<jussi01> !idle | hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<bazhang> ban forward from -ot ?
<jussi01> dunno, maybe just curious
<jussi01> you get that sometimes
<bazhang> seem to remember him being banned from -ot with aprilhare yesterday
<jussi01> @bansearch hateball
<ubottu> Match: *!*@unaffiliated/hateball by topyli in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jun 08 2009 07:53:57 (ID: 14445)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> what an anticlimax for that exploiter
<Myrtti> nobody got hit
<ikonia> ha ha
<jussi01> ikonia: pm?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> hello compengi 
<compengi> hello
<ikonia> what's up, how can we help ?
<compengi> we have a caase against our loco team leader, but it's another story. i joined here since i received the last global network message that christel sent, regarding nick and channel expires. so i got worried about our loco irc channel since our leader wasn't online since 34 weeks
<compengi> 18:13:03 [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on magaltavor (account magaltavor):
<compengi> 18:13:03 [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Mar 27 13:16:34 2004 (5 years, 10 weeks, 5 days, 02:55:26 ago)
<compengi> 18:13:03 [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last addr  : n=magaltav@38.119.107.110
<compengi> 18:13:03 [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Oct 14 14:14:50 2008 (34 weeks, 0 days, 01:57:10 ago)
<compengi> 18:13:03 [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Flags      : HideMail
<jussi01> this should really be in #ubuntu-irc
<jussi01> compengi: and please use a pastebin :)
<compengi> 5 lines :)
<jussi01> compengi: any more than 3 ;)
<Myrtti> it's unreadable in IRC in any case
<compengi> i see :P
<compengi> thanks for info anyways
<jussi01> compengi: so lets head over to #ubuntu-irc ;)
<compengi> okay
<jussi01> !idle | compengi
<ubottu> compengi: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubot3> In ubot3, Phantomas said: !no gr is <reply>#ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρήστες  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<JanC> anybody had any problems with Pyam (n=chatzill@c83-255-1-109.bredband.comhem.se) or Payam (n=chatzill@c83-255-1-109.bredband.comhem.se) in their channel?
<topyli> jussi01: i did ban hateball a bit before aprilhare. i thought i removed it, but apparently i didn't
<jussi01> @bansearch pyam
<ubottu> No matches found for pyam!n=chatzill@c83-255-1-109.bredband.comhem.se in any channel
<jussi01> JanC: doesnt look likely
<Myrtti> jussi01: might have hit loco channels though
<Myrtti> I guess -irc would know better
<topyli> did i just remove all bans ever set on -ot?
<JanC> this Paym came into #ubuntu-be and asked some questions about a problem, and I tried to help a bit, but after some time he left, and then later came back to hold the following (NSFW) monologue:
<JanC> http://ubuntu-ops.pastebin.com/d41e43813
<JanC> so in case you hear more from him  ;)
<Myrtti> !away > Nehyx
<Myrtti> !away > Bleubeard 
<ubottu> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu (Rodolfo)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-10
<elky> i smell arch trolls
<Seeker`> mmm
<elky> in -ot
<elky> none of them show in arch channels though...
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, Phantomas said: !no x is <reply>The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<elky> what?!
<elky> <Paddy_EIRE> Awfully idiotic of me considering a few things but 12x500mg ibuprofen tablets = no more tooth pain
<Pici> !-homie
<ubottu> homie aliases: colloquialism - added by elkbuntu on 2008-01-05 05:25:40 - last edited by elkbuntu on 2008-01-05 05:39:30
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, fccf said: !no netbook remix is the ubuntu installer for the netbook - more information is here...http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, fccf said: !netbook is The Ubuntu Netbook Remix or UNR is a specially developed desktop for smaller laptops... For more information on UNR please see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, fccf said: !unr is The Ubuntu Netbook Remix or UNR is a specially developed desktop for smaller laptops... For more information on UNR please see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Tm_T> weird split, didn't join into this channel after that
<Myrtti> should I tell blubaustin and tabrisnet to get out?
<Madpilot> tempting
<Myrtti> they are offtopic...
 * Myrtti waits
<Madpilot> Myrtti, cue whining about being ignored in #debian
<Myrtti> Madpilot: since tabrisnet is there as well, they have no excuse
<Madpilot> ban-forward to #debian == tempting... :)
<Myrtti> ok, someone, come up with a proper ubuntu problem
<Madpilot> epiphany just ate all the favicons on my bookmark bar. does that count?
<Myrtti> it did the same for me few months back :-(
<Madpilot> now that Firefox does tags in bookmarks, the one real reason I was using Epiph has kind of evaporated, and some of it's other quirks bug me...
<Myrtti> I still like how lightweight it is
<topyli> i much prefer the epiphany location bar over awesomebar
<topyli> smart bookmarks are smarter imo. firefox makes you memorize and type keywords. awesomebar also seems big and slow
<topyli> and of course, ephy smart bookmarks are available as searches in deskbar-applet <3
<topyli> it also doesn't shout "i am epiphany. let me handle all your operating system tasks. let's have a game of pacman" :)
<ikonia> I see grant-a has returned after a long period away
<elky> he does that.
<ikonia> just as random as ever
<ikonia> "apple have opensourced their kernel"
<ikonia> etc
<elky> oh really
<ikonia> I wish windows would open source theirs
<ikonia> etc
<ikonia> utter tosh
<elky> haha
<Myrtti> what's balzac doing...?
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> I see
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> @bansearch balzac
<Myrtti> he might be banned fro -ot still
<Myrtti> dumdumdumdumdum dumdidum
<ubottu> Match: *!*@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net by LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic on Apr 16 2009 01:39:24 (ID: 12503)
<ubottu> Mark: by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 16 2009 00:38:27 (ID: 12497)
<ubottu> Mark: by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 16 2009 01:44:48 (ID: 12505)
<ubottu> Mark: by Myrtti in #ubuntu-ops on May 27 2009 18:15:18 (ID: 13984)
<Myrtti> @comment 12503
<ubottu> Apr 16 2009 01:39:24 LjL: balzac!n=balzac@173-45-238-81.slicehost.net
<Myrtti> @comment
<ubottu> (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<Myrtti> he should know that discussing bans and getting entry to a channel is discussed here
<ikonia> he does
 * Myrtti reads the logs
<Myrtti> when/if he comes over, remind him that in the future all the bans are discussed here, as that was the reason he was banned from -offtopic as well
<ikonia> shock horror
<Myrtti> s/in the future//
<Myrtti> other than that, I've got nothing against lifting the ban
<ikonia> who put the original ban on ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: LjL...
<ikonia> ah
<elky> given the nickname, i'd be sus of it too
<ikonia> is kde 4.2 in backports ?
<elky> i see cloudy_nz is bein ghis normal derogatory self
<Myrtti> !away > gangs20003{afk} 
<Tm_T> ikonia: er?
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> asked about backports, 4.2 is in main
<ikonia> I thought someone
<ikonia> I thought so 
<ikonia> someone coplainaing 4.2 from backports broke their system
<ikonia> anyone must dash
<Tm_T> well, there might be updates in backports too
<Tm_T> I cannot say, packages.ubuntu.com will tell (:
 * Pici uses http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi and/or rmadison from cli
<Myrtti> They're Coming To Take Me Away HAHAA HOHOO!
<Myrtti> :-P
 * Pici is not surprised
<bazhang> chatwatch?
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: what on earth are you doing on #ubuntu?
<bazhang> ChatWatch> I'm here to keep order in the room and make sure everyone chats nicley :)
<ChatWatch> I work with a team of 50 voulnteers to keep order on mIRC. Please stop causing disruption. 
<bazhang> ?
<Myrtti> what?
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: who appointed you to #ubuntu?
<ChatWatch> Ubuntu is for support issues on the Linux Operating system. Those who continue to swear and/or disrupt the topic will be dealt with.
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> BY THE OPERATORS
<Myrtti> not you
<ChatWatch> Myrtti, I work on ALL mIRC networks 
<tsimpson> this is not a mIRC network
<topyli> tell me more :)
<tsimpson> welcome to Freenode
<Daviey> ChatWatch: How do you deal with people who swear and/or disrupt?
<ChatWatch> Daviey, we work with the internet providers and central mIRC server and remove persistent offenders from mIRC permantley. A letter will also be sent to there house and there is a poissibilty of complete removal of internet and/or email access in extreme cases. 
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: who has appointed you? who is your boss? who can I contact?
<Myrtti> ChatWatch: have you contacted freenode staff about your agenda?
<Daviey> ChatWatch: I regulary disrupt places, please ensure you do all those threats to me
<Daviey> please!
<ChatWatch> Myritti, please email admin@chatwatch.org   
<Gary> ChatWatch: please stop making things up
<ChatWatch> Myrtti, yes we are in regular contact with all mIRC networks 
<Gary> ChatWatch: ORLY
<Daviey> haha
<bazhang> yeowch
<topyli> what is a mIRC network?
<topyli> oh ok :)
<topyli> apparently not freenode
<Dave2> It's a network of mIRC clients all connected together. Isn't it obvious?
<bazhang> haha
<christel> what a silly person
<elky> please tell me he's been taught the facts of life...
<christel> Daviey: i'll be around yours with ChatWatch later to disconnect your emailz :(
<Myrtti> GOATS
<Daviey> hurray!  christel, i'll get the booze in :)
<christel> yay
<Gary> ooo, can I come too?
<Daviey> no
<Gary> :'(
<Gary> don't you trust me?
<Daviey> Gary: you know you've had an invite for yonks to come down.. you claim "it's too far"
<Gary> thats only cos I is scared of what you'll do once you get me drunkz
 * elky recalls gary discussions from -uk...
<Gary> oh dear, what did I do now
<elky> not *now*....
<Gary> what did I do *then*
 * elky recalls the mention of appendages that are not attached to any human being.
<Gary> and did it result in me being banned (or was that -offtopic)
<Myrtti> oh those were the days...
<Myrtti> oh the nostalgia...
<Myrtti> moldy memories ;-)
<elky> Gary, this was back when -uk only had like 20 people in it...
<Daviey> Having shared a hotel room with Gary, i can say he is 99% honourable
<Pici> and the other 1%?
<tomaw> unmentionable
<Daviey> !o4o | Pici 
<ubottu> Pici: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Myrtti> BRAIN BLEACH!
<bazhang> eww
<elky> Gary, this was way back when i used to pay visits to torment popey at the tininess of the channel
<Gary> ooo, I miss my trolling days
<Daviey> Gary: fwiw, i still consider you a troll :P
<Gary> elky: we always tease popey about his tinyness
<elky> yeah, this was prior to hobbsee kicking you from here every five minutes
<Gary> Daviey: thanks petal
<popey> oi!
<Gary> O_O
<elky> popey, they're not talking about your hair, it's ok
<Daviey> popey is somewhat protective about his tininess
<Gary> elky: seveas used to kick me on sight in -offtopic
 * popey flounces off in a huff
<Gary> my bantracker was huge (unlike popey)
<elky> Gary, i can bring back some of the nostalgia for you :P
<Daviey> poor popey poppet
<Gary> fail
<Myrtti> random op abuse \o/
<Myrtti> oh boy. I'd join the fun, but I need to wash my hair.
<Myrtti> and I have a mangle.
<elky> Gary, i didnt do it -ot because every time we do, people whinge that they feel threatened.
<Gary> elky: mwhaha..  yeah, sorry
<Gary> thats why I set that msg
<elky> yeah, they'll still whinge.
<Gary> then you kick em
<Gary> (joke)
<Dave2> w/ in1213
<Dave2> erm. yes.
<Gary> fail
<Myrtti> this calls out for the keyboard cat
<elky> can i kick eagles? it'll be so much fun
<Dave2> Gary: always.
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J---aiyznGQ
<Dave2> Myrtti: ooh, that might manage to push Japanese Ronald McDonald out of my head.
<Dave2> (It has been stuck there for quite a while now.)
<Myrtti> Dave2: I've got it as a ringtone ^_____^
<Dave2> Poor cat, being stuck in your phone like that :(
<elky> she didnt even get the second one with the human meowing
<Myrtti> I'm not sure I've heard that...
<elky> ah, not a human meowing, the ... fake meow
<ikonia> what's the link for the xchat version of autobleh ?
<ikonia> can't remember the name of it
<ikonia> chanserv.py - got it
 * genii sips
 * Pici palms
<Seeker`> Pici: you'll go blind if you keep on doing that
<Myrtti> !away > TheDarkstar 
<Myrtti> hello Spike1506 
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<Spike1506> just checking around 
<Myrtti> anything particular?
<Spike1506> no not really. but thanks for asking.
<Myrtti> just in case you didn't notice the /topic, I'd like to point out that this channel has quite strict no-idling policy
<Myrtti> if you don't have anything you want to discuss...
<Spike1506> i c, didnt see that part
<Spike1506> im sorry
<Myrtti> no probs...
<Pici> !away > chiques 
<Pici> frazzer's behavior in #ubuntu was odd... 
<Myrtti> had to be a bot
<Pici> He was acting normal before though, maybe he contracted a virus
<Myrtti> full moon
<Myrtti> must be a full moon
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (Alexplay_)
<Pici> removed
<Myrtti> what was it?
<genii> Myrtti: An un-closeable smut window 
<genii> (their link)
<Pici> I only tried w3m
<genii> For anyone interested in reporting the abuse of that site: http://paste.ubuntu.com/192870/           (I don't speak spanish)
<genii> Or if you live there and it's a local call, phone the guy and freak him out :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, felix_ said: !intel <--- this is actually why i want downgrade to intrepid
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (agilob for spamming)
<ubottu> badnerd19 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> he tried the command.
<Myrtti> jebus
<genii> Gah
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (tiphergane)
<ubottu> Guest54408 called the ops in #ubuntu (tiphergane)
<ubottu> fccf called the ops in #ubuntu (tiphergane for sending unsolicited files)
<JanC> right, got one of those tiphergane ones too ;)
<Flannel> Hyperactive?
<ikonia> !staff | tiphergane trying to send dcc spam to multiple channel members
<ubottu> tiphergane trying to send dcc spam to multiple channel members: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<vorian> handled
<ikonia> noticed
<christel> ack, he keeps reconnecting tho
<ikonia> yes, 
<ikonia> just hit me again
<vorian> meh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !snuxoll =~ /http\:\/\/.*$/http\:\/\/snuxolldragonslayer.com/
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-11
<Seeker`> @bansearch sircrazy
<ubottu> No matches found for sircrazy!*@* in any channel
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<elky> ##windows trolls, it looks like.
<Pici> !staff | /who n=opirc    appears suspicious, already had two of them ctcp version #ubuntu already
<ubottu> /who n=opirc    appears suspicious, already had two of them ctcp version #ubuntu already: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: !! in general is great
<Flannel> Hi phix, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> Oh, you're muted.
<elky> here?
<Myrtti> seems so
<elky> phix, please explain why we should consider removing your bans.
<elky> he's been idle for an hour and a half. i'm removing him and he can return when he's around
<Myrtti> sounds ok
<Flannel> time to identify on all your nicks, eh?
<SportChick> yeah - don't want anything to get dropped tomorrow
<elky> oh good grief...
<Myrtti> as christel said in one of the notifys, you could have used another client or part all your channels for that ;-)
 * Myrtti smacks mneptok 
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/193268/
<elky> Myrtti, are we short of spots again?
<Myrtti> no, I just joined #ubuntu and I usually check that once in a while
<elky> it's time to go through that lovely collection attributed to the network too
<elky> especially the ip-only ones
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<elky> i'm opping up just incase
<jussi01> Ive got #k #k-ot and #k-devel
<Myrtti> ubuntu, xubuntu, offtopic, women and -fi
<Myrtti> it's back up...
<Myrtti> was that it?
<jussi01> christel: is it done?
<christel> no! i just patched services first! it shall be done in a second, i just need to fire up the snapshot of the db on testnet for reference for after!
<elky> i was about to say, that's suspiciously quick...
<christel> now its done :)
<elky> yay, no flooding off
<elky> going to start cleaning out ip bans that dont resolve anymore
<christel> :)
<christel> if you guys notice any oddness with the ubuntu namespaces after the clear-out, please let me know so we can restore channels to whomever now needs them 
<christel> some will have had expired founders and as such have dropped either to freenode-staff or off the face of the planet, we're running a snapshot elsewhere from pre-prune in order to easily rectify any namespace issues as a result of expiry 
<tsimpson> perhaps we should transfer #kubuntu (and -devel) to Riddell (rather than freenode-staff)
<elky> christel, ^^
<Myrtti> tsimpson: or add Riddell?
<tsimpson> he's on the list, just not the "founder"
<tsimpson> so no +F
<Myrtti> so modify his flags then ;-)
<tsimpson> I haz no powerz!
<tsimpson> hmm, I don't even have "op" flags :s
<bazhang> :0
<christel> elky, tsimpson done (#kubuntu + devel)
<tsimpson> only missing +iR though
<tsimpson> the only other #k channel missing a founder is #kubuntu-hr, I don't think it's active though
<tsimpson> ah it's +f #ubuntu-hr
<tsimpson> along with #kubuntu-cro
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> whoa nasty shell names
<jrib> yeah
<elky> um, all three floodbots are opped?
<bazhang> only two there fb2 is mia
<tsimpson> it's there
<tsimpson> just been deopped by 1 and 3
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> I had a thought...
<Myrtti> meh.
<bazhang> he erased bash? is that even possible?
<Myrtti> why wouldn't it be?
<bazhang> it is required, not sure how he could run commands without it
<Myrtti> myrtti@reipas:~$ ls -lah /bin/sh                                Exit Code: 1
<Myrtti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2009-05-18 11:15 /bin/sh -> dash
<Myrtti> I'm *sure* you knew that...
<bazhang> dash ? yes, but he wants to reinstall bash
<Myrtti> yes, but the point is, why wouldn't he be able to erase bash - he most likely isn't using it...
<bazhang> he did it by mistake he says
<Myrtti> and aptitude reinstall doesn't work?
<Myrtti> so he's screwed
<bazhang> ah he hasnt even tried yet
<elky> mmm, laksa
<elky> is he in his system, or dropped into busybox?
<indus_> hi
<indus_> a tip > i think mods are too quick to classify a question as off topic 
<indus_> ok thats all for now bye 
<bazhang> discussing downgrade options should be for brainstorm or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> indeed
<bazhang> indus_, ^^
 * popey would wget the bash executable from another machine... 
 * popey had to do this once with the python executable
<Myrtti> popey: he doesn't have zee interhwebs...
<popey> live cd?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<bazhang> other computer, probably windows
<popey> *shrug* also
<bazhang> has not even tried though (trying to decipher his Mandarin English)
<indus_> bazhang: Myrtti:yes i can understand,but we are humans arent we and i think its ok to just mention a line in main channel no?
<Myrtti> indus_: its ok as well to note that it's offtopic for it, then :-)
 * indus_ searches for channel #human-psychology :)
<bazhang> indus_, there is a channel for support, and one for chatting :)
<indus_> Myrtti: hehe yes point noted
<indus_> ok keep up the good work bye folks 
<popey> \o/ polite people articulating complaints well
<popey> what is the world coming to
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> *snerk*
<bazhang> that was the guy that Chatwatch was harassing earlier
<elky> chatwatch looked like so much fun
<Gary> I miss chatwatch
<bazhang> hehe
<christel> hahahaha
<christel> he was quite amusing
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikanobori said: !no, snuxoll is will slay you using seveas: http://snuxolldragonslayer.com/
<jrib> lol...
<jrib> so anyone know how to get apparle (using mibbit) into #kubuntu?
<apparle> Please allow me to connect to #kubuntu via http://mibbit.com
<Myrtti> someone with the magic wand does an +e for him
<bazhang> bacta is unbanned in #ubuntu ??
<apparle> bazhang: what??
<Myrtti> apparle: nevermind
<apparle> so who has the magic wand
<apparle> Myrtti: what did you mean by a +e
<Myrtti> apparle: a technical exception for you to be able to join
<tsimpson> apparle: you should be able to join now
<apparle> tsimpson: I am still not able to
<tsimpson> odd, I set a +e
<apparle> I get this on #ubuntu-proxy-users [#ubuntu-proxy-users] /!\ ATTENTION /!\ This is NOT #ubuntu. | You have been sent to this channel because you are using a proxy service such as Tor or Cgi:IRC. There are better ways to be anonymous. | CGI:IRC users, try connecting to freenode via port 8000, 8001 or 8002. This _may_ bypass your firewalls | Please type !proxy f
<apparle> set it again
<tsimpson> oops, I missed a 'e' off the end, try again please
<apparle> thanks...........If I need it again where should I check
<tsimpson> does your IP ever change?
<apparle> yes
<apparle> actually Iam not sure
<apparle> how to check
<tsimpson> it'd depend on your ISP
<apparle> I don't know because college decides the ISP .......but I connect through a college proxy server
<tsimpson> just ask in here when you want access to #kubuntu, for now anyway
<tsimpson> looks like the collage only has a small range of IPs, I may just set a +e for that range
<elky> apparle, there's no need for you to stay in this channel though
<elky> ok, can we please stop with the vanity factoids. they're seriously obnoxious
<Myrtti> I've never understood them
<elky> also bazhang, we'll pretend we dont see bacta until he messes up again. he's trying to claim he's changed, let him prove himself wrong.
<bazhang> elky, okay. he immediately started asking about release names upon entering, so don't think it will take long
<apparle> tsimpson: could you do that again.........I by chance disconnected
<tsimpson> apparle: try to join now
<apparle> tsimpson: Can you do that permanantly for my username. It is registered
<tsimpson> apparle: the +e is like a ban mode, it doesn't matter if your identified or not
<tsimpson> I did set +e on *!i=ca8d8c8?@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/* though
<tsimpson> so you should be able to connect from the collage from now on, unless there is any trouble from there ;)
<Myrtti> tsimpson: *cough*
<Myrtti> *!i
<apparle> tsimpson: can't you undo the ban for a particular "username"
<apparle> what does all that mean
<Myrtti> no, hold on, I'll get more coffee
<tsimpson> it's a small enough range to not matter too much able the *!
<Myrtti> tsimpson: I was actually thinking about the i, but nevermind
<tsimpson> apparle: it means you, and anyone on your collage IP range (and a bit more), should have unrestricted mibbit access to #kubuntu
<Myrtti> my brain is huddling towards the coffee pot
<apparle> k thanks
 * tsimpson wishes we had floodbots in #k
<elky> yeah, why cant we?
<tsimpson> I don't know if we can/can't, afaik they only work in one channel (#ubuntu)
<tsimpson> I think it'd require separate bots for #k
<tsimpson> but still, /me wants
<Pici> It would... and do we really have that much traffic in #k that we need them?
<apparle> me too
<Pici> I mean, I wish we did...
<Myrtti> I thought LjL changed the bots a bit so nowadays they could connect to two channels
<Myrtti> but I don't know
<Myrtti> anyway
<tsimpson> Pici: it's mostly for mibbit/floods rather than "attack protection"
<tsimpson> not all mibbit users are Gnome/Ubuntu users
<Pici> tsimpson: I don't assume that they are.
<tsimpson> I wasn't suggesting that, just that to allow mibbit we'd need some automated management (ie floodbots)
<Myrtti> apparle: did you get to #kubuntu now?
<tsimpson> Myrtti: they did
<apparle> y
<Pricey> tsimpson: Why?
<tsimpson> apparle: you can leave here now you have access to #kubuntu :)
<apparle> tsimpson: :) ya but I'm listening to your discussion
<tsimpson> Pricey: why do we need some automated management? because I don't want to have to manage +e-e
<Pici> tsimpson: Or... perhaps we could just unban mibbit.
<tsimpson> we banned it for a reason iirc
<elky> Pici, dont make me hurt you...
<tsimpson> even #k gets trolls
<Pici> elky: Just throwing out ideas (/me hides)
<Pricey> Pici: elky: that's what i was getting at. tsimpson do you know the reason it was banned there?
<tsimpson> it was a long time ago now (a while _after_ it was set in #u though)
<elky> apparle, we rather not let everyone who comes through here stay and watch, there's enough ops talking without random people throwing comments in
<tsimpson> I'm not sure, but I could have been the one who banned it...
<tsimpson> it was sometime before ubottu it seems
<apparle> k
<tsimpson> besides, it would be nice to have some flood protection too
<tsimpson> I'm not suggesting we need 3 bots in #k, one would be able to handle it. just for mibbit and flood protection
<tsimpson> think "floodbot-light" ;)
<elky> well i'm +1 for #k getting a floodbot for those reasons
<ikonia> howdy 
<ikonia>  /window 37
<ikonia> oops
<ubottu> In ubottu, Darmiel said: And there is where that an instruction in Russian?
<elky> Mamarok, keep an eye on floodbotk1 please, it's a trial
<ikonia> k1 ?
<Mamarok> ok, will do, still here for another hour
<elky> ikonia, to differentiate for the #k channel
<ikonia> interesting
<elky> killing it so i can reconfig
<elky> tsimpson, yay, it exempts!
<tsimpson> it's still in emergency mode though
<elky> yeah, it's not liking being alone
<tsimpson> it's a start at least :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !snuxoll is <reply> snuxoll will slay you using seveas!  http://snuxolldragonslayer.com
<Pici> no
<christel> it's been a while since ChatWatch came to visit :(
<Gary> christel: thats 'cos it got klined :'(
<christel> :(
<tsimpson> nalioth: ping
<tsimpson> or any IRCC 
<Pici> tsimpson: hm?
<tsimpson> can we get FloodBotK added to the #kubuntu access list for +o?
<tsimpson> (no one with modify permissions in #k is around)
<tsimpson> oh, the IRCC account isn't on the list either...
<Pici> and neither am I :(
<Pici> Er, not with enough access that is.
<nalioth> floodbotk?
<tsimpson> floodbotk is the account we're using for the floodbots in #k
<nalioth> right.
<Pici> jrib: were you the 'jribindisguise' from earlier today?
<jrib> Pici: yes
<Pici> jrib: okay, :)
<jrib> :)
<jussi01> tsimpson: you still need addition access for floodbotk?
 * jussi01 hasnt looked...
<tsimpson> yes, if you're willing
<jussi01> tsimpson: we have  floodbots for #k now?
<tsimpson> we will once I figure out how to make it work properly ;)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> so just +o then?
<tsimpson> yeah, it just needs to be able to op itself
<jussi01> ikonia: see pm
<Pici> Can someone take a look at stevecam at the 52 min of the hour in -ot.. ompaul msged me about it, but I'm in the middle of something here at work.
<Seeker`> hasn't said anything since
<Traveler7> hi, am i banned in #ubuntu? i can't join now
<Traveler7> I am via java
<Pici> Traveler7: Is it too much trouble to use a real IRC client to join #ubuntu?
<Traveler7> Pici: now I am in another PC
<Traveler7> I can't use irssi here, sorry
<jussi01> Traveler7: try using mibbit ;)
<Pici> Traveler7: What about mibbit.com ?
<Traveler7> I can't join in freenode via mibbit
<Traveler7> no problem, I'll join tomorrow
<Pici> You should be able to.
<stew> no, he shouldn't
<Pici> stew: Did I miss something?
<jussi01> stew: ?
<stew> Pici: no, you didn't miss anything, but he's not able to use mibbit
<jussi01> stew: why not? we have floodbots making exceptions for mibbit in #ubuntu? or is there some other reason?
<Pici> I have a feeling that this specific user was banned from the mibbit service itself.
<jussi01> oh...
<Myrtti> why does that nick sound so familiar
<bazhang> he was trolling -ot a while back
<Seeker`> @bansearch traveler
<ubottu> No matches found for traveler!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> @bansearch traveler*
<ubottu> Error: Can only search for a complete hostmask
<Pici> I thought it was the default nick for the old freenode irc applet.
<bazhang> insane rants about his landlord and other such stuff
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (IRC-Monitor-521)
<bazhang> wonder if that was Chatwatch paying a call
<Myrtti> hehe
<bazhang> :)
<popey> seems club ubuntu up to their usual fun
<Flannel> popey: where?
<popey> inviting people to join the channel in prv
<Flannel> right
<jussi01> popey: where?
<jussi01> I mean, do we know where the inital contact with the prospects is happening.
<jussi01> ?
<popey> it was someone from -uk being invited to c-u
<popey> looks like it was someone who hangs out in both
<jussi01> hrm, right.
<jussi01> do we know who was doing it?
<jussi01> meh, someone else can sort it. I have an early morning and need to sleep.
<jussi01> nini
<Flannel> probably emmy
<popey> eh
<popey> sorry, heh
<Flannel> No?  I wasn't in -uk, which is apparently where it all went down
<popey> dont worry about it now
<Daviey> i don't think it was a shout out for help.. just a "heads up"
<Seeker`> eugh
<ikonia> is emmy emma ?
<popey> yes
<ikonia> what the hell is she talking about ?
<ikonia> hi by the way
<ikonia> why is she playing dumb about not knowing about her promise to stop advertising club ubuntu to the cc ?
<ikonia> she's always been very open about it
<popey> she started out playing like she wasnt emma
<popey> then in a prv clearly outed herself telling me some story
<ikonia> that's why I was asking if it was her 
<popey> yeah
<ikonia> she's in all the same channels and on the same isp as emma
<popey> and the private discussion i just had with kn100, he kindly pastebin'ed and plopped in cu
<popey> even after the first thing he asked was for it to be "off the record"
<ikonia> I'm tried of club-ubuntu's row
<Pricey> Which row?
<ikonia> the advertising crap, and the constant too'ing and froing
<ikonia> fed up with stupid little games, like emma pretending to not be emma, then actually being her
<ikonia> talking crap in her own channel that ubuntu is less edgy and club-ubuntu reaches out to people who love ubuntu and real linux spirited people
<Pricey> Pfft let her do what she wants in her own channel? You don't have to be there.
<ikonia> I'm not, but people do post logs
<ikonia> this whole pm'ing people to join is very tedious and old
<ikonia> and just seems to never go away despite multiple promises it will stop
<ikonia> and this odd "I'm not emma - but I am" type behaviour is just....well odd
<ikonia> can't be bothered with stupid games - if ubuntu is that bad, and the channels are that bad, just leave the channels
<ikonia> why stick in them if the ubuntu spirit is so poor ?
<ikonia> ooh yes, it's to advertise
<ikonia> can't be bothered, going to bed
<ikonia> night
<Flannel> night ikonia
<bazhang> night
<elky> it does however mean that she's evading a ban in #u
<Pricey> Which?
<elky> the one on the cloak
<elky> we leave those there as a visual statement as much as anything
<Pricey> elky: on /emma ?
<Pricey> I don't see it :S
<elky> hmm, maybe it's just -ot that's on
<Flannel> -ot and edubuntu, it looks like
<elky> my local logs only have her saying 2 lines in #u. grepping bip logs now
<elky> sebsebseb theoretical incoming
<elky> sebsebseb, why did you do that?
<bazhang> mrwes, how may we help you
<mrwes> nope...I"m out
<sebsebseb> elky:  I wasn't thinking that Sara is also Sarah,  and I didn't want to say  he/she or him/her,  so wanted  to know which was more correct she or he
<elky> sebsebseb, it was rude and the poor thing feels humiliated now.
<elky> sebsebseb, you should also be talking to people there, hence saying 'you, your', rather than 'his, her'
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-12
<sebsebseb> elky: indeed, and I didn't want the whole gender thing, but there was a misunderstanding or something
<elky> sebsebseb, in the future, can you please refrain from interrogating people with personal questions. there's sites like behindthename.com which can tell you the gender of a name if you're really so confused
<Pricey> I'd be more concerned with people like deany tbh.
<elky> well i didnt receive a complaint against deany.
<elky> i did recieve one against sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> elky: did she complain her self or?
<elky> yes, she did. that's how i know she felt humiliated.
<sebsebseb> elky: thanks for the site by the way seems interesting
<sebsebseb> elky: ok well I hope she figured out if it was the best idea to downgrade or get more RAM
<sebsebseb> elky: or do a bigger swap
<sebsebseb> I was trying to say in there by the way,  that gender dosn't really matter that much anyway,  because we are all people
<elky> sebsebseb, i believe someone else is helping her now, so leave it be. just keep this in mind next time you want to ask personal questions in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> I don't know I saw it say she left,  and fair enough at what you were saying
<sebsebseb> elky: are we done?
<elky> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> ok bye
<bazhang> seemed like a come on, tbh
<elky> it did, but i think he realises that
<TomTommy> any developers here?
<Flannel> TomTommy: no, this is the operators channel.
<TomTommy> How come Ubuntun Developers removed iLBC codec from Ekiga?
<TomTommy> ok sorry wrong channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, matrixblue said: !ext4 is ext4 is a journaling file system developed as the successor to ext3. It was born as a series of backward compatible extensions to add 64-bit storage limits and other performance improvements to ext3.
<Bacta> Hello I had my ban removed in #ubuntu yesterday and now it's back on again - what's up?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget dmsuperman-#ubuntu-offtopic
<elky_work> haha, he remembered to identify today
<shadeslayer> hi theres a typo in the topic of #kubuntu,at the end
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ubottu> In ubottu, oenone said: my printer is not found at the supported printers list  imy printer is canjon pixma ip1980 i am using jaunty 64bit
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> @bansearch SetiAmon
<ubottu> Match: *!*@dhcp-nat.com-pair.net by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on May 29 2009 13:53:59 (ID: 14040)
<bazhang> @comment 14040
<ubottu> May 29 2009 13:53:59 Jack_Sparrow: setiamon!n=set@dhcp-nat.com-pair.net
<ubottu> shadeslayer called the ops in #ubuntu (codezilla)
<elky> ok, this is lame. my ctrl keys have died...
<elky> still work for getting out of vmware, but gnome is ignoring them and my bluetooth mouse
 * elky suspends the vm...
<bazhang> wonder if crunchbang should be added to the !mintsupport and the like factoid
<bazhang> lots of users coming in talking about a ubuntu variation, ubuntu-based and it is that one
<Flannel> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<bazhang> perhaps replace ultimate as that seems to have disappeared
<Flannel> s/mce)/mce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)/
<Flannel> oops
<Flannel> !derivatives =~ s/mce)/mce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)/
<ubottu> Malformed regex
<Flannel> hmm, oh, duh, escape
<Flannel> !derivatives =~ s/mce\)/mce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<bazhang> nice!
<Flannel> maybe to shorten it, instead of "support in" "see"
<bazhang> good point
<bazhang> @bansearch texasjack
<ubottu> No matches found for texasjack!n=texasjac@201.37.107.114 in any channel
<bazhang> wonder why noutf8 is logged in twice
<Myrtti> bazhang: it isn't?
<bazhang> Myrtti, ie texasjack
<bazhang> @bansearch noutf8atconsole
<ubottu> No matches found for noutf8atconsole!n=texasjac@201.37.107.114 in any channel
<bazhang> bizarre
<Flannel> texas jack isn't in the channel anymore
<Myrtti> bazhang: since when has having two clients in #ubuntu been forbidden anyway?
<bazhang> Myrtti, just odd, not verboten or anything
<Flannel> Except he's not doing it
<Flannel> But, given the nature of his situation  (console issues), I don't think it'd be odd at all.
<Flannel> One's for testing capabilities, the other for actual instruction.
<bazhang> why would bt show him though, thought that was only people online
<bazhang> err I mean bansearch
<Flannel> Because he's not banned?
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> he's got a point
<Flannel> Oh, It probably does a /whois
<bazhang> my understanding of @bansearch was that only people online would showup
<Flannel> and whois is a whowas if they leave
<Myrtti> I can't see the kanjis in console either, but I'm not totally sure if it's intentional
<Flannel> @bansearch texasjack
<ubottu> No matches found for texasjack!n=texasjac@201.37.107.114 in any channel
<Flannel> obviously it's not just for people online, since texasjack isn't online anymore
<bazhang> maybe it got an upgrade
<Flannel> Maybe ubottu go upgrades!
<bazhang> jinx
<Flannel> oh, so much more my wit.
<Flannel> er, for.
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> ideas on where to point him to?
<bazhang> * [shuttleworth] (n=mark@201.250.172.236): ubuntu  ??
<bazhang> -ru :)
<Flannel> considering sabdfl is online....
<Myrtti> oh come on, where should we tell him to take his rants?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Who? what?
<Myrtti> noutf
<bazhang> concerted trolling between him and shuttleworth it seems
<Flannel> I think he's a chat bot
<bazhang> repeating the exact same lines about debian
<Flannel> He replied to it.
<bazhang> he entered after
<Flannel> It was too quick, that and the next one, to be typed
<Flannel> Either that, or I'm lagging
<Flannel> no, I take that back.
<Myrtti> /who 201.250.172.236
<elky_work> check that it's not one i inadvertantly removed yesterday
<Flannel> not by IP
<bazhang> nothing in the bt
<Flannel> Nope, nothing I can find
<elky_work> ok. i cleaned out a few dozen non-resolving ips yesterday, is all
<bazhang> debian-es seems to have something going on
<bazhang> ie alicia and shuttleworth
<Myrtti> ``y7: how can we help you?
<shuttleworth> how about you filed a bug report yet?
<alicia> hi
<shuttleworth> hi
<Flannel> What about somethign else?
<shuttleworth> noutf8atconsole, what are you plugged in ubuntu but now, in console, no way to make simple chars work
<``y7> Myrtti, i was just trying to figure out what this channels purpose is. am i not allowed to idle here?
<Flannel> I see?
<shuttleworth> richj: it is an old ipod shuffle, i get a directory
<shuttleworth> digdeep, make a device with my wifi ubuntu i am told that the driver i had jockey error
<alicia> my friend shuttleworth, was muted from #ubuntu
<shuttleworth> noutf8atconsole, not bad considering it's free and your friend join #ubuntu-ops to write at console in ubuntu but i was just trying to figure out what about somethign else?
<alicia> why?
<Myrtti> ``y7: no
<Myrtti> alicia: because it's a bot
<alicia> why?
<``y7> Myrtti: this channel is to only report ubuntu operater abuse?
<shuttleworth> shuttleworth, do you speak english as a bug report yet?
<Flannel> How are you shuttleworth?
<shuttleworth> how can we help you?
<alicia> why is he a bot?
<Flannel> shuttleworth: Why are you a bot?
<alicia> well
<alicia> he is not a bot
<shuttleworth> noutf8atconsole: have drivers for it wouldn't renew it is an old ipod shuffle, i can read in the ipod, and install another version from the repositories does not bad considering it's free and it is an old ipod
<alicia> i cant believe it
<bazhang> okay...
<Myrtti> alicia: which part can't you believe? I suspect *you* are running it
<shuttleworth> digdeep, format with which filesystem?
<alicia> why?
<Myrtti> alicia: because you come from the same ip
<Myrtti> have the same channels
<alicia> and, what about it?
<alicia> am i a bot too?
<alicia> are you a bot Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> did I say you are?
<Myrtti> no, I did not
<alicia> i dont remember
<Myrtti> alicia: running unsolicited bots is FORBIDDEN in #ubuntu
<alicia> and?
<Myrtti> and shuttleworth will remain if not banned, atleast muted.
<Amaranth> hmm, random person talking nonsense that looks like a markov chain of #ubuntu
<alicia> :( ok, he helped me a lot
<Myrtti> Amaranth: who?
<Amaranth> that's either a bot or a very very bored person
<Myrtti> oh, yeah.
<Flannel> Amaranth: with mad copy/paste skills!
<elky_work> alicia, our channels have rules, and our rules must be followed if you want to continue using our channels
<Myrtti> then there's the question about the nickname as well...
<Amaranth> alicia: so go ask him in real life if he exists, you are at the same place
<alicia> are you sure
<alicia> i am alone
<alicia> is there a bot running on my pc?¿
<Myrtti> hmmm, to ban by ip alone...
<Amaranth> Myrtti: sure, ban the bot's IP
<Myrtti> alicia: stop acting stupid.
<Amaranth> Myrtti: it's obviously being abused
<Myrtti> yeah.
<elky_work> Myrtti, well, yes, if she claims she has no bot on her machine, then clearly she has a compromised machine which cannot be trusted. unless she wants to be honest finally
<alicia> well, how can i know it
<alicia> does linux has viruses?
<elky_work> alicia, how many people know the passwords for your machine?
<alicia> only me
<Amaranth> none that join the same IRC server and channels as you and generates markov chains of words it reads
<alicia> and maybe my boyfriend
<Flannel> Maybe?
<Amaranth> alicia: Turn off the bot
<alicia> what is a markov chain
<alicia> how can i do it
<Flannel> I don't think I want to know how a boyfriend can maybe be there.
<elky_work> alicia, how many people have access to your network?
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Myrtti> so much for that...
<Myrtti> next
<Amaranth> I have to admit that's the most effort I've seen someone put into a bot
<bazhang> it answers in spanish as well
<Myrtti> alicia21: hi. your ip is banned.
<Amaranth> bazhang: of course, some of it's input comes from #debian-es
<Myrtti> alicia21: will remain so until further notice
<alicia21> well, i just want to remove my spyware bot, as you said
<elky_work> it's not spyware. someone would have to have put it there on purpose
<elky_work> someone on your computer, or your network, is running it on purpose.
<alicia21> well.. i dont know, i have to sleep, thanks
<Myrtti> alicia21: byebye
<alicia21> cheers
<alicia21> some ps -A ?
<alicia21> some ps -A | grep something?
<alicia21> ps -A | grep irc
<alicia21> 13515 pts/17   00:00:01 seeborg-irc
<alicia21> 18894 pts/15   00:00:00 seeborg-irc
<alicia21> nice, i will kill it :)
<Amaranth> Interesting that someone would configure a bot to join the same channels as you and talk about debian in its quit message
<Myrtti> I'm surprised you knew that it was your friend, and then deny knowledge of it being a bot
<Amaranth> If you would have just admitted you were running a bot and turned it off things would have gone better
<Bacta> Evening
<Myrtti> Bacta: hold on please
<Bacta> np
<Myrtti> alicia21: as far as I'm concerned, the ban will not go away in the next 24 hours. I'm not convinced yet you will not get the idea of running it again.
<Myrtti> alicia21: come back later to ask for the ban to be lifted, ok?
<Myrtti> Bacta: you were in yesterday only because you weren't cloaked due to not being identified. I kept an eye on you if you'd behave and you actually did in a way. If you can make a promise of not try to go fishing with the release name jokes in the future, I'll let you in now
<Bacta> Thanks, it won't happen again
<Bacta> And I wasn't identified? Weird
<Myrtti> go ahead, try now
<Bacta> Cheers, thanks a lot :)
<bazhang> new bot name: MartinLima
<Myrtti> the ip is not getting unbanned :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> Prodego: how can we help you?
<Myrtti> apparently not
<mneptok> i hate rejection. hold me and tell me i'm special.
<bazhang> ur speshul
 * Amaranth hides from mneptok 
<Myrtti> mneptok: you're speshul, you ride the speshul lil bus to prove it!
<mneptok> i wear a hockey helmet, and i'm not on the team!
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/kvf-headgear.png
<Myrtti> HUAHAUHAUHAUAH
<Flannel> Mmmm, whenever a staffer has a minute, I've got a bot cloak transfer request.
<Flannel> Oh, that means I have to figure out how to get my bot to speak on its own.  bother.
 * Flannel stops thinking out loud.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: what kind of bot is it?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: just a supybot.  I actually already figured it out (and got the cloak too).  For some reason I couldn't get it to work ages ago when I was setting it up the first time
<tonyyarusso> heh, fine, I won't help you then!
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: good, because I don't even *want* your help, sheesh!
<Myrtti> CHILDREN will be quiet in the channel while adults are drinking coffee!
 * Myrtti sips
<bazhang> hehe
 * tonyyarusso runs through the channel making airplane noises, and tugs incessantly on Myrtti's pant leg asking if we can go to the zoo today
<Myrtti> awwww bless you
 * Myrtti pinches tonyyarussos cheek
<Gary> I wanna go to teh zoo too!
<indus> hi folks
<Flannel> Hi indus
<Flannel> How can we help you today?
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:I help people based on my experience,but i dont like to say something just because someone feels its the right way or wrong way ---- iam not being rude so please dont interpret wrongly
<Myrtti> indus: it's our job as helpers in #ubuntu to promote good practises, not only to help people with their problems
<Flannel> indus: We're not making this stuff up for no reason.  If it's enough for you, I've helped fix at least a dozen of those situations before.
<Flannel> I unfortunately don't have any good links documenting that stuff handy.
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:guys wait iam not finished :P
<Flannel> actually,
<Flannel> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Flannel> theres a link there that gets into some specifics
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:damn i forgot what i want to say :(
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:ok always psychocats oh man
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:i check wait
<Flannel> indus: No, not always psychocats, the factoid just happened to have a link.
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:ok nvm
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:bye
<Myrtti> bye
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:the explanation is vague and even they arent sure whats going on 
<Flannel> indus: What?
<Flannel> indus: It's not vague at all.  It messes up permissions in your homedir so things are owned by root instead of you.
<indus> Flannel:ok let me do a sudo for a graphical app now on my system
<Flannel> !worksforme
<Myrtti> Flannel: if it works for you, it doesn't mean it's ok to suggest it to others
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Flannel> Myrtti: awww, I know that.  shucks.
<indus> ok nvm but i get your point
<indus> but i hope if i casually just tell some sudo ..... etc .etc you wont kick me :P
<indus> is it ok?
<Myrtti> are you saying that you will try to remember not to suggest using sudo with graphical apps?
<indus> sure
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> oh, missed the not.
<indus> but no guarantees, i dont see the difference yet
<indus> ok enough chit chat now i gtg solve a few more problems for today
<Flannel> indus: What will it take for you to see the difference?
<indus> Flannel: heh maybe better documentation 
<Flannel> indus: What's still hazy?
<Flannel> indus: What would better documentation contain that would make it more apparent?
<indus> Flannel: a more solid example and not saying that it works fine most of the time etc
<Flannel> indus: Most graphical programs don't have a problem with it
<indus> aysiu mentions most of the time sudo works fine 
<Flannel> that's just the way it works.
<indus> well ok ok
<Flannel> Is it not satisfactory to just believe me when I tell you?
<topyli> indus: look. never suggest sudo to anyone. simple as that
<indus> lol ? why should i?
<indus> i will remember it yes
<topyli> maybe sudo works sometimes. if it breaks things even once in a while, it should not be used ever.
<Flannel> graphical programs
<Flannel> not ever, obviously.
<indus> ok i ask all of u... has it broken for any of you?
<Myrtti> indus: yes.
<indus> Myrtti: tell me more
<Myrtti> couldn't login.
<topyli> indus: it can break any application that writes a configuration file in your home dir
<indus> well ok guys ill believe you 
<indus> sudo uses the user's config file am i correct?
<topyli> at least it breaks it :)
<indus> lol
<indus> ok 
<indus> i really want this to break something for me so iam dead sure
<topyli> so let's not say russian roulette is ok because 5 times out of 6 you will survive
<indus> btw,in case i cant login, what do you suggest?
<indus> i deleted .ice authority file once and logged in
<Flannel> indus: You need to drop to a TTY, log in there, and then fix the permissions problem.
<indus> happened on feisty once.... there was a bug filed about it... but you know what? Now iam thinking it might have happened due to the sudo as gui was not that good then as in jaunty etc
<indus> i mean...
<indus> more command line was used back in those days than we do now
<topyli> sudo with gui apps is not good in jaunty either
<indus> no i mean ... back then sudo was probably used a lot more times than now, so it probably messed more systems
<indus> ok anyway thanks for your explanations
<indus> ill remember this now on
<indus> grrr ..... i hate sucking up to the ops :P
<indus> bye then take care
<Flannel> indus: This has nothing to do with operators, everything to do with the quality of support in #ubuntu.
<Flannel> indus: As I said before, I really don't care what you use personally.  But please follow the rules in #ubuntu
<elky> bacta's not even spoken in #u.
<indus> yes i will do it
<indus> Flannel: Myrtti:heh anything that helps ubuntu is good
<indus> ok back to support channel
<Flannel> indus: Thanks
<Flannel> oh, darn
<elky> well, not surprising he's not spoken, since we've forbidden him from saying basically the only thing he's said there in the past 6 months...
<Mamarok> I just banned an IP for a nasty user in #k, when and how do I lift that ban again?
<elky> Mamarok, /mode -b <the host mask that showed when you banned here>
<Mamarok> any recommended time on how long I should leave that ban?
<elky> just the ip might be enough for the hostmask bit
<Myrtti> elky: your slip ;-)
<Myrtti> Mamarok: 24h
<Mamarok> ok, thx
<Myrtti> uhoh
<elky> Mamarok, it's up to you, but 24hrs gives them time to sulk and think about how much mummy liked that vase.
<Myrtti> indus is on his way to trouble
<Mamarok> I might lift it earlier, as it'as a university IP in Germany, not to block too many users
<bazhang> indus may need a time out
<elky> my eyes need a time out, ciao kiddies.
<Mamarok> cu elky :)
<bazhang> hehe bye
<indus> hello harrasment from user ins mod 
<indus> help please
<Myrtti> indus: a question
<indus> yes
<bazhang> <indus> insmod: i didnt give him any advice btw so go fuck off
<Myrtti> since he's harassing you, does it make ok for you to act like him too?
<indus> ya i stopped but
<indus> that f word came out sorry
<Myrtti> indus: I don't see him continuing either...
<indus> i ignored him later
<indus> go check again
<indus> cat indus | grep asshole
<indus> indus ask indus
<indus> did u even warn him?
<bazhang> indus, yes
<bazhang> and he stopped
<indus> ok and he continued with me at least
<bazhang> replying to your f-bomb yes
<indus> of course you are mod so he will stop with you ,iam not so he can go on?
<indus> its not the f word here ,its his attitude
<indus> nvm bye
<indus> and here is one more
<indus> <indus>so know you help him jerk off
<Myrtti> huh?
<indus> bazhang: and you expect me to stay calm? nice
<Myrtti> indus: where's that?
<indus> nothing just reporting harrasment from a member
<indus> ask bazhang he knows better
<indus> this irc rooms are so hostile
<Myrtti> indus: you're bringing up old stuff now. He'll be taken care off if we catch him again
<bazhang> ready to kick both of them
<Mamarok> one of those days again :(
<bazhang> yep :(
 * Pici finishes reading backlog
<Myrtti> backlogs are always so much fun
<Pici> For varying definitions of fun.
<Myrtti> masochistic kind of fun
<Myrtti> haven't I banned eternaljoy?
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> I HAVE!
<Myrtti> uhff
<bazhang> ; \
<Myrtti> I need to fix my aliases on this client :-(
<Pici> Indeed
<Myrtti> works
<jpds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/194328/ - yay for redunant backups.
<Nafallo> \o/
<Myrtti> ok, Pasila train station, sign to start packing up my stuff
<Myrtti> ttyl
<bazhang> bon voyage!
<jpds> Nafallo: Amazingly the -vn DB is bigger than the -se one.
<Nafallo> jpds: more unicoded stuff probably? :-)
<bazhang> oh wait that sounds like a Finnish station
<jpds> Nafallo: By ~60K? http://paste.ubuntu.com/194339/
<jpds> I wish logrotate did .lzma compression.
<Pici> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> Pici: did you want me ? (sorry not around much today)
<Mamarok> Ursinha: thanks :)
<Ursinha> Mamarok, np :)
<jpds> Ursinha: \o/
<genii> Ursinha: You speak portuguese?
<Ursinha> jpds, \o/ :D
<Ursinha> genii, yes, I'm brazilian
<Ursinha> :)
<jussi01> what did Ursinha do?
<genii> Cool
<genii> jussi01: Communicated with a Brazilian user in #k
<jussi01> oh :)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (enthdegree)
<genii> Got it already
<ubottu> In ubottu, hetor said: ubottu, wtf is alsa?
<ikonia> Pici: did you want me ?
<Pici> ikonia: I forgot what I was going to ask
<ikonia> ahh, no problem, sorry had a in/out day thought I may have missed
<mneptok> gunh. where did the "/ns link" command go?
<jussi01> mneptok: you mean group?
<jussi01> :D
 * jussi01 hugs mneptok
<mneptok> so switch to $ALTNICK, then "/ns group $NICK $NICKPASS"
<jussi01> no, if you are identified, just /ns group
<jussi01> mneptok: ^^
<mneptok> how does ns know what to group to?
<jussi01> because you are identified...
<mneptok> oh, i see. /ns id $NICK $NICKPASS and then group
<mneptok> but don;t actually switch to $NICK
<jussi01> ;)
<mneptok> that's somewhat more cumbersome than is /ns link
 * mneptok is an old fart
<Pricey> Before you had to register the second account, different passwords etc.
<jussi01> mneptok: I feel its simple, you login normally, identify. /nick $altnick /ns group
<FujiVickery> hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<FujiVickery> ok
<FujiVickery> i have a problem
<FujiVickery> i never knew there were logs kept off the ubuntu-* namespace channels
<Seeker`> why is that a problem?
<FujiVickery> and i have trolled a lot i know, but still i don't like the things i read the way people talked about me, and i think it violates some kind of privacy laws
<Seeker`> what privacy laws might they be?
<FujiVickery> i just want to start fresh but i can't as long as they keep logs with information about me
<FujiVickery> well i am going to address this issue in a civil manner up to the highests courts
<FujiVickery> i don't like this at all! Yes, i trolled a lot, but should this be kept in logs, i mean i don't like google having this information
<Seeker`> I'm interested to know what laws you believe it is violating
<FujiVickery> well i am talking on a network with pre-laws and i know several lawyers i asked them they told me
<jussi01> FujiVickery: you are welcome to do that. 
<FujiVickery> they told me to ask here nicely first
<FujiVickery> which is what i am doing
<FujiVickery> i dont want more fuzz about this
<tsimpson> you were notified #ubuntu was logged when you joined
<FujiVickery> just anonymize the join ips please
<FujiVickery> i never knew anything about it
<tsimpson> well you were notified
<FujiVickery> it's not in my native language
<jussi01> FujiVickery: I assume you have read freenodes t?cs also?
<tsimpson> as per freenode policy
<FujiVickery> why are these logs kept?
<FujiVickery> to incriminate me someday?
<Seeker`> FujiVickery: you don't appear to be having any issues holding a conversation in English
<tsimpson> for reference and an informational tool
<FujiVickery> i can understand it's not an issue for most people
<Seeker`> the logs aren't kept for any reason specifically related to you; They would be there whether you ever joined the channels or not
<FujiVickery> not every reads these on joins
<FujiVickery> it scrolls away to fast anyways
<FujiVickery> i have a history enough people know that
<jussi01> FujiVickery: not everyone reads a Eula or T&c's for websites
<FujiVickery> so why keep these logs around on me?
<FujiVickery> in the wrong hands they could really do some damages a
<Myrtti> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<tsimpson> not just you, everybody
<FujiVickery> and now every can google them even
<Myrtti> AFAIK, they are sanitized.
<tsimpson> what damage?
<FujiVickery> http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=Ois&q=Fuji-san+site%3Airclogs.ubuntu.com&btnG=Zoeken&meta= <-- look how much information on just me
<FujiVickery> and Myrtti i am not a famous troll kthnx
<Myrtti> FujiVickery: WHUT?
<tsimpson> just what you did in a public channel
<FujiVickery> it's in the logs Myrtti
<tsimpson> in front of >1000 others
<FujiVickery> tsimpson you talked about me also
<FujiVickery> you all talk about me
<tsimpson> I did not deny that
<Myrtti> FujiVickery: life is - and then you learn to live with the consequences, or find another way.
<FujiVickery> how can i ever make peace with you guys
<FujiVickery> can we have a good talk about it?
<ikonia> not fujisan again
<Myrtti> FujiVickery: threatening with law suits is *NOT* a good start
<FujiVickery> i didnt threaten
<Myrtti> it sounded like it
<ikonia> FujiVickery: just leave
<FujiVickery> i just said i talked to some lawyers and pre-law
<ikonia> FujiVickery: stop wasting peoples time, go and get your lawers and carry on with your games else where
<tsimpson> "[21:39:24]<FujiVickery> well i am going to address this issue in a civil manner up to the highests courts"
<FujiVickery> ikonia, all you do is keep me a troll
<FujiVickery> i can never better myself when people like you keep persisting thats all i ever will be
<ikonia> FujiVickery: you are proving you are now - so move along and do something with people who want to associate with you
<tsimpson> that is a threat of legal action
<jussi01> FujiVickery: if this isnt a threat of lawsuit, then I dont know what is: [23:39:25] <FujiVickery> well i am going to address this issue in a civil manner up to the highests courts
<Myrtti> that does sound awful lot like legal threats
<ikonia> I'll host the logs - he can sue me 
<FujiVickery> well why keep logs to incriminate users and hand the data to google
<FujiVickery> its all in googles cache
<tsimpson> we don't "keep logs to incriminate users"
<FujiVickery> i never consented for the information to be on googles servers
<FujiVickery> never ever
<ikonia> FujiVickery: we are not google - now leave and troll elsewhere
<ikonia> FujiVickery: get something better to do 
<ikonia> sue google
<FujiVickery> well the information is on googles servers now
<ikonia> just stop wasting peoples time 
<FujiVickery> thanks to your logkeeping behaviour
<Myrtti> no probs!
<FujiVickery> i am not trolling
<ikonia> can someone just kick the time wasting exercise please
<Myrtti> (as we personally don't keep them)
<FujiVickery> this is a serious matter
<ikonia> how many times must this dance be done
<FujiVickery> very serious
<ikonia> FujiVickery: then take it up with a lawer
<Myrtti> FujiVickery: and you're not helping it
<tsimpson> if you think the logs "incriminate" you, then you should not have preformed the incriminating behaviour
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> thank you 10,00000
<tsimpson> for when you read the logs of this channel, we consider the matter closed and not for further discussion
 * genii hugs the incriminating logs!
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Pricey> We do not manage the irclogs.ubuntu.com logs.
<Pricey> I'd suggest you send him to those that do, rather than 'denying' his request?
<ikonia> or just ignore his time wasting antics
<Pricey> That is another option.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-13
<Flannel> Hi Scubidus, how can we help you today?
<Scubidus> yea I got a problem trying to get my box to be partitioned
<Flannel> Scubidus: This isn't a support channel actually.  But #ubuntu would be able to help you.
 * Scubidus wishes to idle like everyone else then
<Seeker`> !idle | Scubidus 
<ubottu> Scubidus: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> That was odd.
<Seeker`> @bansearch scubidus
<ubottu> No matches found for scubidus!n=scubidus@adsl-75-18-129-248.dsl.skt2ca.sbcglobal.net in any channel
<mneptok> sebsebseb is getting on my last nerve.
<Flannel> What now?
<bazhang> the @mark comes in handy when /k can't be done
<Pricey> Flannel: he !windows'd him
<Flannel> Ah, just his usual not-paying-complete-attention
<bazhang> he !windows'd mneptok
<Flannel> reading the first half of lines doesn't cut it.
<bazhang> wonder who fujisan will get to represent him in the Supreme Court
<Flannel> What?  Did I miss something?
<Flannel> I know he came into marketing this morning and told us he was going to help us get to 2%
<Seeker`> we log channels
<bazhang> he threatened legal action a bit ago about being marked a troll, and it in google's cache
<Seeker`> these logs include him trolling
<Flannel> Oh, this morning.
<Seeker`> apparently this is bad and wrong, and it violates "some privacy laws"
<Flannel> Sheesh, your dog gets bitten by a bee, and you lose your capability of comprehension
<Flannel> stung, even
<bazhang> the 'right to troll', that unknown 95th amendment
 * Flannel gives up.
<elky> i'm pretty sure we need to review !ops for the lucky people it doesn't highlight.
<Seeker`> I have it on hilight
<elky> i mean, so the lusers like sebsebseb learn who to listen to
<Seeker`> hmm
 * Seeker` is more worried about mice than lusers atm
<elky> hehe. my bluetooth mouse has stopped working :( remind me to go get another set of rechargables later
<elky> it didnt come with rechargables, just regular ones
 * Seeker` has set up makeshift mouse traps
<elky> i wonder if they're like cats and possums when it comes to car coolant...
<Seeker`> ?
<Flannel> Modern Antifreeze has stuff added to it that makes it bitter
<Flannel> (overpowering the sweet taste of yore)
<Flannel> Seeker`: antifreeze by nature is sweet, so there were lots of pets dying because they'd find it and drink it
<elky> aww
<Flannel> well, "lots" -- who knows
<Seeker`> i have a bucket
<Seeker`> 4" of water in the bottom
<Seeker`> some cake smeared 4" below the rim
<Seeker`> and a ramp with chocolate smeared at the top
<elky> if you can find some old antifreeze though, put it to the test
<elky> it'd be alot better than wasting cake
<elky> is it just me, or over the past 24hrs do we have a whole new batch of nutters in -ot?
<Seeker`> argh, cant shut the lounge door to trap mouse
<Pici> Its not just you elky 
<elky> Pici, are you watching eri with eyebrow raised too?
<Flannel> I think my eyebrows have migrated past my hairline
<elky> ah, a she who is basically evaluating who to inflict attentions on, i guess.
<mneptok> Seeker`: try 1 part flour to 1 part dry quick-set cement.
<Pici> elky: I wasn't really watching this moment.
<mneptok> Seeker`: pave their innards
<Flannel> Then you have little concrete mouse intestines preserved for eternity inside your walls!
<Seeker`> mneptok: nice idea
<Seeker`> bedtime now
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/blog/2009/06/13/so-how-do-you-pronounce-that/
<Flannel> Myrtti: Is this you saying "Hi my name is Myrtti, and I pronounce Myrtti, Myrtti?"
<Myrtti> Flannel: basically yes :-)
<Flannel> Oh, it is!
<ikonia> morning
 * popey wonders if he should make "My name is Alan Pope, and I pronounce popey, popey"
<Flannel> popey: +1
<popey> (given lots of people pronounce it popeye)
<Flannel> really?
<popey> yup
<popey> more than you'd imagine
<ikonia> popey the sailor man ?
 * popey glares at ikonia 
<popey> (I do secretly harbour desires for spinach tho)
<ikonia> obviously......
<Flannel> popey: Are you strong to the finich 'cause you eat your spinach?
<popey> :)
 * ikonia feels more like wimpey than popeye
<Myrtti> I think I pronounce it wrong as well
<Myrtti> I probably would have mispronounced elkys old one as well
<Myrtti> mmmm latte ♥
<Myrtti> hnnnghgghghgh
<Myrtti> I wish the sales trolley would come soon
<Myrtti> need pain meds!
<Myrtti> gah
<Myrtti> idiotism
<Flannel> Where?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
<Myrtti> idiotism or utter cluelessness
<Myrtti> ooo trolley
<Myrtti> lucian_: "life is, and then you die"
<Myrtti> he's doing it all wrong :-(
<bazhang> * [lucian_] (n=lucian@89-37-38-181.citynet.botosani.ro): Lucian
<Myrtti> bazhang: and?
<bazhang> wonder if he is friends with other .ro users, name does not come to mind immediately
<elky> bazhang, by that logic, you should be questioning whether i'm part of the current aussie trollvasion.
<Gary> I thought you were
<bazhang> oof
<elky> ok, my entertainment for this evening just happened in #freenode
<ikonia> ahh genius
<elky> christel, if that was your doing, i love you so very much
<elky> someone is on a roll, he just moved from #freenode to #wikipedia
<ikonia> I'm not in there I wish I was
<elky> he asked why he cant make a page about GNAA
<elky> i'm waiting for his gift to #u
<ikonia> I love the desire to get back into #ubuntu - then never says anything
<elky> he's trying to blend in and be forgotten about. i have him on highlight
<elky> basically, he's trying to be a sleeper troll.
<ikonia> join the club :)
<elky> now he's asking if he'll get banned for trying to create an article about gnaa
<elky> ikonia, are you in ##windows? if so, is our friend trolling there too?
<ikonia> seems quiet in ##windows
<elky> who the hell edited that factoid?
<elky> i will personally injure them.
<elky> please, for sanity's sake, stop encouraging personal factoids.
<Nafallo> ?
<tsimpson> last edited by Flannel on 2009-06-12 00:49:05
<Pricey> Which one is this?
<tsimpson> snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pricey> !snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> snuxoll will slay you using seveas! http://snuxolldragonslayer.com
<elky> see what it encourages? SEE?
<nickspoon> Hahahaha :D
<Gary> !gary-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gary> phew
<Myrtti> !search gary
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-uk, hungary, gary, ops-#ubuntu-women, staff
<Myrtti> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<Gary> oh, hehe
<Myrtti> even worse
<elky> vanity factoids are *evil*
<elky> !elky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elky
<elky> !elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu is cute
<elky> grrrrr
<elky> i deleted that one once already
<elky> !forget elkbuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, elky
<elky> elky-#ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> !elky-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> elky is a piece of router firmware written in COBOL
<elky> ...
<nickspoon> !nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> There is no nick!
<Mamarok> !search Mamarok
<ubottu> Found: 
<elky> !forget elky-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, elky
<Mamarok> *relief* *sigh*
<Mamarok> but then...
<Mamarok> !search mamarok
<ubottu> Found: 
<Mamarok> nope :)
<Gary> !forget gary
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Gary said: !forget gary
<Gary> lol
<Pricey> !forget gary
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pricey
<Gary> who am I
<nickspoon> I forget.
<Myrtti> naps ♥ 
<Myrtti> [17:44] < am_> ctcp [xdcc]|silence xdcc send #8'
<Myrtti> hmmm
<elky> Gary, did you get that ctcp flooding?
<elky> ADIvIiN_X_ is the guilty party
<elky> good, seems to have been nuked
<Myrtti> meh, getdeb
<Myrtti> I'm on -uk again - we'll see how long I'll last before I'm pounding  my palm on my forehead
<popey> :(
<popey> if there is something that needs 'fixing' let us know
<Myrtti> felt good to be away from -offtopic as well
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> oh look.
<Myrtti> it's an australian troll.
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> IRC is so full of fail these days
<Flannel> Well, the channels getting larger, it makes sense that the number of idiots increases as well.
<Flannel> Hi cabrey, how can we help you?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ok
<cabrey> i just wanted to see why too, so i dont make any mistakes
<sebsebseb> Flannel: why did I get kicked?
<Flannel> cabrey: I'll explain it to you privately, we don't really appreciate spectators here.
<cabrey> ok
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Because you're doing it again.
<Flannel> sebsebseb: he asked "how do I upgrade with the CD sent to my house"
<Flannel> MixMix5: How can we help you?
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ah ha so the bot link is useless,  oh right I see
<Flannel> sebsebseb: "Read this long page that covers upgrading from a whole bunch of methods" doesn't make any sense
<Flannel> Because he'll spend an hour reading that page trying to find where it tells him how to upgrade with the CD from ship it
<Flannel> Right, the link is effectively useless, and wastes his time
<Flannel> Answer the actual questions people ask.
<Flannel> If you need to, stop using the bot entirely.
<Flannel> Typing certainly won't kill you.
<sebsebseb> yep
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I guess done in here?
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Yep.  Thanks
<sebsebseb> ok leaveing
<ikonia> sebsebseb is becoming more of a problem - again 0 
<ikonia> (don't know why 0 got printed then)
<Flannel> Worst part is "he knows" and "agrees" when you talk to him about it
<bazhang> is ext4 really *that* stable to be recommended now
<Myrtti> if it were, it would be default
<Myrtti> it's not
<Flannel> bazhang: It's not defaul
<bazhang> good point 
<bazhang> sebsebseb is touting it as such though
<bazhang> ie stable
<Myrtti> should be used only if you're willing to risk losing all your data
<Myrtti> probably wont
<Myrtti> but still
<Myrtti> experimental filesystems... :-×
<ikonia> it is getting better, and fedora marking it as default is testomony to that, however thats a filesystem/kernel combination that has no relevance to ubuntu
<bazhang> true
<Myrtti> he's spouting utter bs now
<bazhang> hajuu seems to have quit
<ikonia> I think it's time he took a break again 
<bazhang> 'Impossible...'
<Myrtti> someone is asking can they run ubuntu on ds?
<Myrtti> -__________________________-
<Flannel> Did someone call him (more importantly, the guy he was helping?) on it?
<Myrtti> is he recommending 9.10 to people on #ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes, I've prodded him
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he's dragging it in to explain something badley 
<bazhang> whoa
<Flannel> I'm going to skip this, since someone here has more context than I do.  Just make sure someone doesn't go home thinking ext4 is good yet.
 * Flannel goes back to making lunch.
<ikonia> Flannel: it's fine - I'll sort it
<Flannel> thankee
<Flannel> haha, see -ot ;)
<ubottu> Steffan_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> schools out
<nalioth> can't you tell?
<jussi01> nalioth: hehe
<Flannel> that's a corrolary to the eternal september, right?
<jussi01> nalioth: hows kde3 treating you? everything ok?
<nalioth> kde3 toimii hyvin, jussi01
 * nalioth doesn't think that came out right
<Myrtti> perfick
<nalioth> i just wish i could totally remove kde4
 * Myrtti suggests XFCE4.6, runs
<nalioth> Myrtti: i'm running windowmaker.  it just sucks that when i call the occasional kde app, it fails
 * nalioth has to /opt/kde3/bin/$app to run any kde stuffs
<Myrtti> oh epiphany, why are you so full of fail?
<jussi01> nalioth: there was a way to fix that iirc
<jussi01> nalioth: and well done on the finnish! :D
<ikonia> is ChanTOB a bot ?
<ikonia> ahh Pricey you have him
<Pricey> sorting it out
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> this isn't the first time for testbotu - I didn't realise this was one of his too
<ikonia> Pricey: is he responding to you ?
<Pricey> Can't find someone claiming ownership immediately.
<Myrtti> Pricey: testbottu comes from the same ip?
<Flannel> yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-14
<Pricey> Myrtti: /whois them both
<Pricey> You can decide.
<ikonia> it's not the firsttime for testbotu 
<ikonia> at one point "he" was a bot
<Myrtti> Pricey: exactly, that's my point of reference for ownership
<Pricey> testbotu claimed he didn't know anything about it
<ikonia> is testbotu responding to your query ?
<Pricey> Yes
<ikonia> and he's saying it's not his bot ?
<Myrtti> Pricey: acting dumb doesn't convince me
<Pricey> Yes
<Pricey> Meh, I'm not too bothered.
<ikonia> can't be bothered with liars 
<ikonia> remove him too 
<ikonia> liars
<ikonia> it's a DSL line - and the same IP - it's his bot
<Pricey> no
<ikonia> ?
<Pricey> lots of people share the same ip address
<Pricey> the bot has been removed, it is no longer spamming commands sent to ubottu
<ikonia> on DSL lines?
<Pricey> i don't see any problem with leaving things as they are
<ikonia> I do 
<Pricey> sure
<ikonia> an operator has asked him to resolve an issue
<ikonia> and he's telling you lies
<Pricey> there are 5 people in this house that use the same internet connection over dls
<ikonia> ok - then the question is "who else is in his house"
<Pricey> i don't think i need to start asking that kind of stuff..
<Pricey> there is no more disruption in the channel, there is no more problem?
<ikonia> really - I disagree a user in his house is putting bots in the channel
<Myrtti> the policy I'd use is "collateral damage - he can spank his housemates because they've been idiots"
<ikonia> Pricey: I appreciate what your saying but this isn't the first bot incident
<Myrtti> but I'm not bothering either
<Pricey> If it were trolling or flooding i'd follow your logic.
<Pricey> I just don't think that htis is as serious.
<ikonia> I don't think the bot is serious in it's self, I think the telling fibs to people asking clear questions isn't great
<jussi01> its a bit of pick your battles IMHO
<Pricey> you don't know that he is lying
<Pricey> lets not assume that
<ikonia> hence why asking him may be a good move
<ikonia> as it's not the first time bots are running from his ip/nick
<TheFunkbomb> So, is my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic up yet?
<TheFunkbomb> guess not!
<Grant-A> Hi, may I please enter #ubuntuforums?
<Grant-A> It's been quite sometime
<elky> he's clearly forgetting we have absolutely nothing to do with them
<elky> well, in that if we lift one of their bans, we'll be hated into hell
<vorian> yep
<vorian> :P
<elky> paddy_eire is coming close to earning a holiday from -ot
<Flannel> I have no idea what hes even talking about
<elky> he's a painkiller addict.
<elky> he was going on the other night how he ate a whole pack of ibuprofen or some such.
<elky> circular debate is circular.
<Myrtti> why am I awake?
<Myrtti> argh
<elky> Myrtti, because you wubs us
 * elky snuggles up to Myrtti and purrs
<Myrtti> oh christ
<Myrtti> and all the saints
<Madpilot> hmm?
<Myrtti> there's idiots everywhere
<Madpilot> that's Rule Zero of the universe, isn't it? Especially on IRC...
<Myrtti> it just hurts so much
<Myrtti> I need coffee, badly
<Myrtti> perhaps I should epilate my legs in hopes of it waking me up
<Flannel> Myrtti needs coffee -- badly!
<Myrtti> legs epilated, more coffee!
<Myrtti> I must be really tired
<Myrtti> http://www.yodawgyo.com/xzibit-yo-dawg-i-herd-you-like-operating/
<Myrtti> CRACKS ME UP
<Flannel> Myrtti: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3098/3122878080_d5c9e8538c_o.gif
<Myrtti> http://www.yodawgyo.com/recursion/
<Myrtti> Flannel: OMGLOL AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> *roll*
<Myrtti> o gawd
<Myrtti> http://vimeo.com/4125785
<Madpilot> Flannel, that's evil
<Madpilot> I shall now pass it on to other people, to spread the evil
<elky> best. gif. evar.
<Myrtti> I'm going to smack ggg so hard soon, he can't find his eyeballs even with a tracker dog.
<Myrtti> please, take the pain away
<Myrtti> ok, how can I get caffeine od symptoms with only two mugs of coffee?
<elky> maybe they're from something else?
<Myrtti> yeah. I'm freaking out just on my own too
<Myrtti> can't understand why, I've flown and traveled before
<Myrtti> I don't have a new project starting tomorrow so I'm relatively stress free in that aspect as well
<elky> Myrtti, it's probably the 'so close, yet so far' anxiety
 * ikonia nods to the channel
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<ikonia> hey
 * jussi01 elbows ikonia in the ribs
<Myrtti> topyli: hmmmm?
<Myrtti> when did you remove aprilhares ban?
<topyli> ohh been a while, a few days
<ubottu> In ubottu, mobi-sheep said: ubottu is a idi-bot.
<ubottu> In ubottu, mobi-sheep said: !ubottu is a idi-bot
<Myrtti> !forget snuxoll
<ubottu> I know nothing about snuxoll yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget snuxoll-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<ikonia> thank you 
<Myrtti> !-search myrtti
<ubottu> Found: myrtti, ops-#ubuntu-fi, ops-#ubuntu-women, ops-#xubuntu, ops
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> !forget myrtti
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<ikonia> Myrtti: won't that take you out of the ops call ?
<Myrtti> !-search myrtti
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-women, ops-#ubuntu-fi, ops-#xubuntu, myrtti*, ops
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> it was an alias to prayer
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> shall I nuke more of those vanity ones?
<Myrtti> I'm getting ticked off by them
<jussi01> yes
<Myrtti> !forget cwillu
<ubottu> I know nothing about cwillu yet, Myrtti
<elky> please
<Myrtti> !forget mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<jussi01> "joke" factoids shouldnt be added
<Myrtti> !forget cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !forget dmsuperman-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !cwillu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cwillu
<jussi01> !forget aubade-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<Myrtti> !cwillu-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cwillu-#ubuntu
<Myrtti> !cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> you already did it
<Myrtti> !search cwillu
<ubottu> Found: cwillu-#ubuntu-offtopic*, cwillu*
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> just checking since it didn't give "I'll forget that"
<jussi01> !forget jussi01
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<Myrtti> !forget mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I know nothing about mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget mikem
<ubottu> I know nothing about mikem yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> good.
<Myrtti> *ZAP*
<Myrtti> more?
<Myrtti> !-search Flannel
<ubottu> Found: ops
<Myrtti> !-search Pici
<ubottu> Found: pici, ops-#kubuntu, ops
<Myrtti> !-search elky
<ubottu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-bots, elky*, elkbuntu-#ubuntu-offtopic, elky-#ubuntu-offtopic*, ops
<Myrtti> !elkbuntu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to elky-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> X-D
<Myrtti> !forget elkbuntu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget pici
<Myrtti> !search offtopic
<ubottu> Found: etiquette, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic, wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu, nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic, ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic, perl-#ubuntu-offtopic, offtopic-#xubuntu-devel, hammertime-#ubuntustudio-devel
<Myrtti> !wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I take it back, i WOULD be very glad to see him! :(
<Myrtti> !forget wobblywu-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !forget nickspoon-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !ツ-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> I mean, WHAT?!
<Myrtti> !perl-#ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> hahaha
<ubottu> perl is an ancient american word meaning "i can't code C"
<Myrtti> !forget perl-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> if anyone feels that injustice has been made, you know what to do to get the factoids  back
<Myrtti> !search cake
<ubottu> Found: cake-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !search pie
<ubottu> Found: elky-#ubuntu-offtopic*, sugar-#ubuntu-offtopic, pie-#ubuntu-offtopic, elky*, desktop, seveas-#ubuntu-offtopic, sabdfl, devilspie
<Myrtti> !sugar-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PIE PIE PIE http://www.kaarsemaker.net/downloads/taart.jpg or PI PI PI http://ikanobori.jp/storage/pi_e.jpg or http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3663/3358637054_9f756a3615.jpg or http://www.statcan.gc.ca/edu/power-pouvoir/ch9/images/pie5.gif
<Myrtti> right.
<jussi01> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<elky> sabdfl is a valid exemption
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> I just had forgotten what it said :D
<elky> !seveas
<ubottu> ツ
<jussi01> !forget seveas
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind *important* people having their factoids
<Myrtti> like Jono, Dholbach, Jorge, etc
<Myrtti> they're referenced quite often
<Myrtti> but I get a twitch on my face with the factoid pointing at me
<jussi01> they have factoids?
<jussi01> !jono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jono
 * Myrtti still chuckles at Jack_Sparrow asking Jono who he is
<jussi01> hehe, that was funny
<jussi01> reminds me of the time when I was first a kubuntu op, I did !nickspam > jono
<jussi01> was funny
<Myrtti> hehehe
<elky> Myrtti, hah, where?
<elky> oh, this was a while ago?
<elky> besides, !sabdfl isnt a vanity factoid. it's information.
<elky> whereas no, i am not router firmware written in COBOL.
<Tm_T> there's still no factoid about me ):
<jussi01> Tm_T: thats a good thing
<Nafallo> !elky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elky
<Mamarok> how often is the factoid database updated here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi ?
<elky> hourly i think
<Myrtti> hmmm
<tsimpson> Mamarok: instantly
<tsimpson> it reads the db directly
<Mamarok> tsimpson: well, no, as the factoids Myrtti just erased are still there, I refreshed several times
<tsimpson> Mamarok: it's not deleted, it's forgotten
 * Mamarok tries again
<tsimpson> the reply will begin with "<deleted>"
<Mamarok> ok, was my cache, sry
<jussi01> anyone know how to change the smtp port on evolution?
<jussi01> apt-getting stuff over 3g is not fun, so dont really want to grab thunderbird...
<tsimpson> try with server:port
<tsimpson> "Click on Edit -> Preferences -> Double click on your mail account -> Click on Sending Email tab -> Then for your host: all you need to do is add the port number to the end like this my.server.com:3535"
<ikonia> is freenode having problems ?
<jussi01> ikonia: not that ive seen... why?
<ikonia> no, it's fine
<ikonia> seems to be working ok now
<ubottu> wooj called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> Myrtti: we still seem to have !mc44 and !amaranth
<elky> @bansearch wooj
<ubottu> No matches found for wooj!n=wooj@unaffiliated/wooj in any channel
<jussi01> !search amaranth
<ubottu> Found: ops, amaranth*, omgamaranth, amaranth-#ubuntu-ops*, amaranth-#ubuntu-offtopic*, nvidia-beta*, amaranth-#ubuntuforums
<jussi01> !omgamaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth: Get back to work!
<Myrtti> whut?!
<Myrtti> !forget omgamaranth
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !amaranth-#ubuntuforums
<Tm_T> should we forget amaranth entirely?
<jussi01> !forget amaranth-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi01
<Myrtti> Tm_T: of course not
<Tm_T> ):
<elky> i think we have a wolfram regression occurring in -ot
<jussi01> say what?
<elky> someone was spouting wolfram adverts again "there's no such thing as too much wolfram!" etc
<Myrtti> oh, Hajuu is back
<Myrtti> so it must be sun-mon night, with trollitude about
<topyli> trolling hour!
<jussi01> hour?... please let it only last that long...
<jussi01> so... whats our official line on ubuntu tweak again?
<Tm_T> jussi01: typical happy hour, lasts 4 hours or more
<Pricey> jussi01: ubuntu tweak?
<jussi01> Pricey: yeah, ryaxbeee has been going on about it in -offtopic for hours, last I heard it was a automatixy thing...
<Mamarok> arghs....
<popey> jussi01: i contacted the developer with a view to putting it through revu and in the repos
<jussi01> popey: and what did he say?
<popey> for a few days he's busy with school but he'd love to and wanted to know what he needed to do to achieve that goal
<jussi01> popey: so how is it technically?
<popey> I have not looked at it deeply yet
<popey> but I wouldnt go so far as tarnish it with the automatixy label just yet
<popey> but i am not an expert, so dont take my word for it :)
<jussi01> popey: ok. maybe we should get mjg to take a look
<popey> i thought this also
<popey> however I wouldnt want the potentially abrasive style to put the author off doing the 'right thing'
<jussi01> popey: yeah, maybe you are correct. perhaps the motu guys can check it out when it goes through revu
<popey> that was the plan, for ikonia and myself to help him through that process
<popey> will contact him again this week after I have looked at the code
<jussi01> popey: ok, thank you for that. please keep me in the loop
<popey> sure thing
<Myrtti> Meh
<Myrtti> If anyone is about, id love some backup in ot
<Myrtti> My phone typing isnt that good
<Myrtti> And id like to save the battery
<Myrtti> Anyway. Talk to you tomorrow
<nalioth> doesn't look like a tweak to me.  looks a kludge.
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Hajuu)
<popey> 17
<popey> bah
<ikonia> my lucky number
<Myrtti> Hi
<ikonia> hey
<Myrtti> Did anyone come around about the factoids?
<ikonia> which one ?
<Myrtti> Ie. Did they leave it or are they still at it
<ikonia> not seen anything
<Myrtti> Mc44 seemed to have a beef
<Myrtti> !forget jdong
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Hajuu, bot? or just annoying)
<Myrtti> They think Im The Nazi now
<ikonia> on it
<Myrtti> I got food \o/
<ikonia> Slart: I'm looking aty him now
<ikonia> at
<Slart> ah.. thanks
<ikonia> give me a moment or two, and it will be sorted
<Slart> just check a log of his comments..he's kind of... repetetive =)
<Myrtti> Ikonia hes been annoying me for days
<ikonia> Slart: yup, I see it, see if we can sort this now
<Slart> should I !ops him too? =)
<Slart> thanks again
<jussi01> you know this fella ikonia, he is really annoying :P
<Slart> bye
<ikonia> jussi01: thanks
<Myrtti> Stupid airport
<jussi01> heh
<jussi01> Myrtti: can you do me a favour while you are there?
<Myrtti> Probably not, but ask?
<jussi01> go to the finnair desk and find out how full my flight is tomorrow?
<Myrtti> Given that Im at Tampere...
<Myrtti> Sorry.
<Myrtti> No can do.
<jussi01> oh
<Myrtti> Different terminal
<jussi01> thought you were in helsinki
<Myrtti> Only Ryanscare flies from this
<jussi01> yea
<Myrtti> Why on earth would I fly to uk from Helsinki ;-)
<jussi01> Myrtti: easyjet?
<Myrtti> 160 return, dont have to pay extra forthe train etc
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are ctcp'ing again
<Myrtti> Oh. Cant stop it either. Ill just quit irc then.
<ikonia> .au troll time
<jussi01> Myrtti: dont
<jussi01> its fine, just wanted to let you know
<Myrtti> Talk to you tomorrow then.
<Myrtti> Need to save battery too
<Myrtti> Bye!
<ikonia> laters
<D-Xero> bam
<D-Xero> bam
<D-Xero> baaaaama
<D-Xero> whaz up ikonia
<ikonia> your showing the channel the problem
<D-Xero> what problem?
<ikonia> making random noise / being silly in the channel
<ikonia> D-Xero: you're not going to be allowed back into the main channels until I have confidence you'll stop messing around
<ikonia> D-Xero: if you have nothing else to say, please leave the channel and come back if you have anything further to discuss 
<ikonia> !idle | D-Xero 
<ubottu> D-Xero: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> jussi01: ^
<ikonia> ta
<jussi01> ole hyvä
<ikonia> ?
<jussi01> you're welcome in finnish
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> Flannel: thank you
<Flannel> Mhmmm
<Flannel> He was already warned about that Impossible.. thing anyway
<jussi01> lovely
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> pong
<jussi01> ikonia: pm please
<ikonia> of course
<vorian> do you think it might just be as simple as english is not his 1st language?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> (I don't think it is his first language) but I don't think that's his behaviour
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Anastasius)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (zane being stupid)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-14
<gnomefreak> anyone handy i ned a good way of saying X is broken do not upgrade
 * gnomefreak cant come up with anything nice sounding
<IdleOne> how about..
<IdleOne> X is broken. DO NOT UPGRADE!
<IdleOne> clean, simple, clear
<Tm_T> what is broken where what!
<Tm_T> I mean, uh, you have to have some source preferably
<IdleOne> X is Maverick
<Pici> I thought X was X
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: X is borken in marverick really bad
<IdleOne> s/is/in
<gnomefreak> broken
<IdleOne> right now I have 36 packages being held back
<gnomefreak> all X
<IdleOne> but nvidia is working for me
<Pici> Unless you're blind, don't upgrade?
<gnomefreak> no 35 are x IIRC
<Pici> There are four lights.
<gnomefreak> oopps make that 39 are X
<IdleOne> 36 packages upgraded
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: nvidia works fine with the 1.7 X
<IdleOne> ahh ok
 * IdleOne is going to hold off 
<Pici> 39 X or 1.7 X? I'm confused.
<gnomefreak> its 8 i wont be here long at all. if you can think of a nice way to say it please feel free to add it
<gnomefreak> 39 X packages version 1.7*
<Pici> oh. :P
<gnomefreak> or 7.5+5 as they may see it using policy
<IdleOne> At the present time X is experiencing issue with it's visual identity in the sense that it choses not to show itself. Don't upgrade unless you absolutely can handle a broken X on your own.
<IdleOne> to wordy?
<gnomefreak> they dont read it now, you think long form will help? if so im good with it :)
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> can't hurt
<IdleOne> but I still think my first suggestions was better
<IdleOne> -s
<gnomefreak> i have >100 songs maybe close to 200 and none have the bands name or even the albums name now to find something to edit them with so i have something to do tomorrow other than break things
<gnomefreak> sorry its 302 from nautilus saying
<IdleOne> gedit
<IdleOne> heh
<gnomefreak> i guess i could start over and tag them with name band and album and song title
<gnomefreak> that seems like a lot of work
<IdleOne> I gave up on trying to have a uniform naming scheme for my media
 * gnomefreak cant remember what song is by who so i dont know if i imported it already
<gnomefreak> i know some example "Run to the Hills" is iron maiden
<gnomefreak> if they were grouped together would help too
<gnomefreak> ah maybe listen to them all and than edit title or learn to tag
<knome> that little? :)
<gnomefreak> thanks IdleOne that very helpful
<IdleOne> what was?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: your above comments they made me think
<gnomefreak> its too late for my brain to work on its own. so instead of 2 hours you helped me come up with it in 10 minutes
<IdleOne> so your gonna give up on it ?
<gnomefreak> be back smoke/think/sleep
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: tonight yes
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> good night :)
<IdleOne> Martiini: How can we help you?
<Martiini> Did I talk to You earlier `?
<IdleOne> you did
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<Martiini> How does one get a ban on #ubuntu lifted
<IdleOne> Martiini: we discussed this earlier today and you were provided with the information and links you needed
<Martiini> Are you a real person ?
<knome> Martiini, are you?
<IdleOne> You were also asked by Flannel to come back in 48 hours and discuss further
<IdleOne> Martiini: it has not been 48 hours
<Martiini> Are you able to unban someone on #ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> I am.
<Martiini> you are what
<IdleOne> I am able to unban in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Martiini: he can unable users and ban users but its normally best to wait gfor the op that banned you
<Martiini> paskaa
<IdleOne> by the way, please don't play me like I am stupid. you know full well what I meant
<knome> Martiini, stop swearing now
<Martiini> idiots .. finnish idiots
<IdleOne> Martiini: you will not be unbanned today
<Martiini> ok , I am afraid
<Martiini> learn to speak english first
<Martiini> before start to play admins on IRC
<IdleOne> it was decided by more then one op earlier. the decision is final. Please part the channel
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: please reset the ban that tsimpson had set earlier on Martiini in this channel
<IdleOne> We spent over an hour talking with Martiini and got nowhere
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i wasnt here i am not familiar with the user. Pici might be of more help. hes always here :)
<gnomefreak> Martiini: please come back in 48 hours from now
<Martiini> I will find you in finland
<IdleOne> fine
<tsimpson> Martiini: if you have an issue with one of our operators you should follow the appeal process
<knome> Martiini, welcome.
<tsimpson> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Martiini> I will find you in your finland hideoway and kick your teeth out
<IdleOne> knome: don't feed please
<gnomefreak> i hate threats
<Martiini> paska pekka
<tsimpson> idiot
 * tsimpson runs away
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: run to finland ;)
<knome> he didn't even know my name... :P
<knome> i'm not pekka
<knome> IdleOne, sorry if i was feeding, he's just totally ridiculous
<IdleOne> knome: agreed but he is looking for any reason to take make us look like we are the ones making him act the way he is
<knome> well looking at today's backlog, he isn't very far ;)
<IdleOne> not sure what you mean
<IdleOne> in any case, we tried hard to reason with him
<IdleOne> he refuses to listen
<knome> well, more than one op was irritated by him
<knome> even tsimpson ;)
 * lhavelund humms.
<Jordan_U> oobe in #ubuntu
<ikonia> thank you Jordan_U
<ikonia> alabd again - banned now, enough is enough. Please don't remove the ban at this time
<alabd> Good day all , humble (i) have very serious complaint with ikonia
<Flannel> alabd: Howdy.  How can we help you today?
<alabd> Flannel: hi thanks
<alabd> previous time -ikonia- banned me and told me you'r ban will last one week but after one month humble can here and asked you to remove ban . today again he/she banned me  , humble was discussing with someone he/she entered and answer my question with not true answers and humble started to repeating question to understand him/her , but he/she banned me
<alabd> you can chack logs of 8:30 and before it , GMT
<mneptok> alabd: bans do not expire after a given time. bans are removed when we're assured that problem behavior will not be repeated.
<ikonia> alabd: let me correct you on your statment, then I'll leave it for the others
<alabd> ikonia:  here you are
<alabd> why correct we should allow them to check logs
<alabd> before today 8:30 GMT
<alabd> ubuntu channel
<ikonia> you are a known problem user who refused to obey the rules, I banned you and told you to come back within a week, you persisted to ban evade for weeks after so the ban was not removed. You where asking a question, and flooded the channel, I told you if you did it again you would be removed. You did it again straight away.
<ikonia> now I'll leave it for the others to resolve
<mneptok> alabd: as i said, bans are not removed after time. so if your ban was not removed, how did you enter #ubuntu?
<ikonia> mneptok: it has been removed, it was not removed within the expected week due to persistant ban evading
<alabd> mneptok:  read statement exactly
<alabd> ikonia:  says
<alabd> You where asking a question, and flooded the channel, I told you if you did it again you would be removed. You did it again straight away.
<alabd> ok Ops look here
<ikonia> they have the logs
<Flannel> alabd: Let's focus on the ban today, there's no need to bring details of past bans into this.
<alabd> Flannel: yes
<alabd> ok but humble copied it again here http://pastebin.com/reg9a0M8 , OPs see when ikonia asked me not flood and when did he/she banned me ? how long did it last ?
<alabd> and how did he/she answered me , was it really my question answer ? and repating a question will be flood
<mneptok> it was not a question.
<mneptok> it was a screaming rant in caps.
<Flannel> alabd: I'm confused.  You were asked not to flood, and then you did, and you were banned for it.  Are you saying you weren't flooding? or what?
<alabd> Flannel:  when he/she answer my question badly , humble was forced to repeat question , he/she answered again those answers and humble asked them again is that flood ?
<Flannel> alabd: Which question were you answering?
<Flannel> or, no, you're saying that you were asking a question?  Which question were you asking? and how did he respond badly?
<alabd> see from first
<alabd> humble was discussiing with another user this way
<alabd> alabd: nUboon2Age:  told you , themse should be ubuntu 10.04 default themse nothing esle but color scheme of it should be proper white and black
<alabd> ikonia said
<alabd> (11:53:42 AM) ikonia: alabd: gnome-look.org for gnome themes
<alabd> this is one bad answer to my question
<alabd> see again
<Flannel> alabd: why is that a bad answer?  what would a better answer have been?
<alabd> yes because humble asked him that should be default 10.04 theme but only white and black
<alabd> not to change theme
<alabd> ok ?
<alabd> again humble described to him
<alabd> or her
<alabd> (11:54:30 AM) alabd: ikonia:  theme should be ubuntu 10.04 default themse nothing esle but color scheme of it should be proper white and black
<alabd> he.
<mneptok> alabd: there is only one issue here.
<Flannel> alabd: There is no default theme which has those properties.  The defaul theme is "black on white" not "white on black"
<alabd> Flannel: default theme on ubuntu 10.04
<Flannel> alabd: He can't change the defaults on your system, but you have the ability to install a new theme and set it as your default
<alabd> Flannel: default theme on ubuntu 10.04 humble meant
<Flannel> alabd: Right, he can't change that.
<Flannel> alabd: but you have the ability to install a new theme, and set it as your default theme
<mneptok> alabd: you screamed "IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME" three times in seconds. ikonia told you if you did it again you would be banned. you did it again.
<mneptok> alabd: that is the ONLY part of the log that matters.
<alabd> mneptok: don't go to the end from first wait humble answer Flannel first
<mneptok> alabd: the end is the ONLY part that matters.
<mneptok> alabd: what you are discussing with Flannel has no bearing on the fact you were banned.
<alabd> Flannel: yes if this is answer ikonia should say it is not possible to edit theme for example not answering ikonia: alabd: gnome-look.org for gnome themes
<alabd> see after that
<alabd> (11:54:30 AM) alabd: ikonia:  theme should be ubuntu 10.04 default themse nothing esle but color scheme of it should be proper white and black
<alabd> again he/she told (11:54:44 AM) ikonia: alabd: you install the themes you want
<alabd> again
<alabd> (11:55:06 AM) alabd: ikonia:  read question exactly
<alabd> (11:55:16 AM) alabd: want to take white and black pictures from ubuntu 10.04 default theme but you know it is dark and will be make problem
<alabd> (11:55:17 AM) ikonia: alabd: ask the question clearly
<Flannel> alabd: It's not trivial to modify themes, which is why he didn't suggest you start off modifying one.  Instead, he suggested you find a theme that satisfies what you're looking for (because it probably already exists)
<alabd> Flannel: but humble need that theme be proper white and black for book humble asked this nothing else
<alabd> again see
<alabd> (11:56:05 AM) nUboon2Age: ikonia: the default theme set includes High Contrast Inverse, but alabd wants it to NOT be inverse.
<Flannel> alabd: You just need a black and white image of the theme for a book? or what?
<alabd> yes wait will be clear
<alabd> (11:56:27 AM) ikonia: alabd: so ? change the theme as I've told you
<alabd> then humble copied question 4 time because humble thought he.she is not really reading my question
<alabd> then he noticed me not flood
<alabd> and said
<alabd> (11:57:09 AM) ikonia: alabd: 1.) use the application->accessories->take screen shot applications to take photos of your desktop 2.) install a theme you want for gnome
<alabd> those repeated answers
<alabd> then humble though heshe is not getting my question
<alabd> so asked 2 time again that > (11:56:56 AM) alabd: IT SHOULD BE DEFUALT UBUNTU 10.04 THEME
<alabd> then heshe banned me
<mneptok> (11:57:42 AM) ikonia: alabd: if you flood the channel like that again you will be removed from the channel
<mneptok> and you did. and you were banned.
<alabd> Flannel:  you can ask from nUboon2Age he is on now and is trying to answer me in priv8
<alabd> nUboon2Age told me in private
<alabd> (11:58:51 AM) nUboon2Age: are you there alabd?
<alabd> (11:59:16 AM) alabd: yes
<alabd> (11:59:25 AM) alabd: he/she banned me
<alabd> (11:59:52 AM) nUboon2Age: he/she is not very tolerant.
<alabd> you can ask nUboon2Age yourself
<alabd> now , nUboon2Age could undestand what humble want because humble and nUboon2Age was discussing minutes before ikonia comes
<mneptok> http://pastebin.com/Sbf3bnFN
<alabd> Flannel: here is good answer of nUboon2Age in PM > http://pastebin.com/ZpD0GKPn
<mneptok> alabd: your PM sessions with other users is of no concern.
<alabd> yes but humble you can see that nUboon2Age got my question some minutes before ikonia- comes  and you can see real answers and you can understand what is answer and what is not , now you can imagine that why humble am complaining ikonia- not good answers and banning , Flannel can see all to judge
<mneptok> http://pastebin.com/Sbf3bnFN   <---- that is the only part of the entire conversation that is pertinent.
<mneptok> anything else is superfluous.
<alabd> you mean any OPs can repeat useless  answer and after that user asked his question more than one time to understand him , Ops should ban him , this is true ?
<mneptok> anyone can repeat any answer they like, as long as it does not flood the channel and cause the floodbots to take action.
<mneptok> and as long as it is not actually malicious.
<mneptok> and when you are asked by an op to stop a behavior, you stop.
<mneptok> no arguments. no excuses. no delay.
<mneptok> and if you feel it unfair, you come here to discuss it
<alabd> yes it is unfair
<mneptok> why?
<mneptok> you were told not to flood again. you did.
<alabd> humble repated question to understand him he is answering badly not flooding
<mneptok> you flooded. full stop.
<alabd> did humble flood again ?
<mneptok> yes.
<mneptok> go read the log i have posted twice now.
<alabd> after heshe answered again the same answers humble asked the same answers
<alabd> so if you want a user not to repeat his question  , OPs also should not answer the same answers
<mneptok> well, you're obviously unaware of what flooding is, why you should listen to ops' requests, and basic channel etiquette. so i am not inclined to remove your ban.
<alabd> humble don't know anything you can imagine
<alabd> humble say when a user ask his question again and emphasis on it OPs should not answer the same answers again
<alabd> this is fact
<alabd> and humble am so complainant because this is not fair
<mneptok> for the record, and off-topic, people that refer to themselves in the third person *freak me out*
<mneptok> so i'll go to bed.
<alabd> am writing a ubuntu book in persian language , instead of supporting me , should you do this behavior ?
<alabd> Flannel: what do you think , do you think ikonia- has not any delinquency  ?
<alabd> who deal with my complaint in this community ?
<popey> alabd: it looks like mneptok has gone to bed now. Is there anything else that needs discussing?
<gnomefreak> does anyone care if we remove Thanks to you all for testing  Lucid and making it a great release
<gnomefreak> from topic in +
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> +1
<jussi> gnomefreak: go for it
<alabd> One user asks a question another user discuss with him some minutes , in this time one OP comes and give not related answer , user tell OP that is not my question answer , OP answer the same answers , user tell OP what is question ...this continues until user will ban because of Flood , and no one says why user told his questions times and times to OP
<gnomefreak> jussi: thanks
<alabd> popey: ^
<popey> alabd: it seems to me from reading the logs that you spammed the channel a few times in a short period, were warned and continued to do it. This warranted a kick/ban.
<popey> alabd: discussion from PMs, and further logs from #ubuntu are not required to come to that conclusion.
<ikonia> oh my word, is this still going on 2 hours later
<alabd> popey: yes humble have pasted my question some times but why ? have you read what humble have said from first here ? if yes read them again to know why humble repeated it some times
<ikonia> I'm ending this now
<ikonia> alabd: we cannot support you in your book
<ikonia> alabd: ubuntu is for support questions - not help writing a book
<alabd> :) am not talking to you  ,
<ikonia> then this conversation is over - please leave the channel
<alabd> you are Accuser of this discussion so you stand beside
<ikonia> alabd: this conversation is over - please leave the channel now
<alabd> humble have complaint from you , and you can not ask me leave channel , humble am here to complaint from you
<ikonia> !ops | please remove alabd from the channel, he has taken 2 hours to complain about his ban and is just wasting time now
<ubottu> please remove alabd from the channel, he has taken 2 hours to complain about his ban and is just wasting time now: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (please remove alabd from the channel, he has taken 2 hours to complain about his ban and is just wasting time now)
<ikonia> !appeal | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> alabd: please follow that appeals procecss - but we are now done in this channel
<gnomefreak> ?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: please remove alabd from the channel at my request, he has taken up 2 hours making a pointless agrument, he is now to follow the appeals process
<alabd> ikonia:  no there is written  please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit.
<ikonia> alabd: you have visited, and failed to resolve the issue, please follow the process
<gnomefreak> alabd: may i please advise you to read the information given to you. than please exit channel
<alabd> gnomefreak:  you are not aware of discussion read discussion  , yes but there is written  please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit.
<alabd> and am asking you op's here to deal with my complaint
<ikonia> alabd: you have been here for 2 hours, and 4 operators have tried to resolve your issue, and failed. Please follow the appeals process and include details of your complaint
<gnomefreak> alabd: i saw that you did not read the link given as it was given to you more than once
<gnomefreak> who banned him?
<ikonia> me
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<alabd> gnomefreak:  humble have explained before that those links were not my answer , read all discussion here from first and then judge
<ikonia> enough now
<gnomefreak> alabd: please come back in 24 hours to revist this. in the 24hours please read th appeals link.
<alabd> gnomefreak: you mean humble come back tomorrow here ?
<gnomefreak> alabd: i dont judge, however you are not getting anywhere, since ikonia will not unban you, you should follow up to apeal that way
<gnomefreak> alabd: i mean come back in this channel or if ikonia needs more time he will let you know
<alabd> ikonia:  do you need more time ?
<gnomefreak> is that ok with you, or do i need to explain it further?
<ikonia> alabd: I don't need any more time and I will not be progressing this ban at any time in the near future, so I suggest you follow the appeals process
<alabd> sure
<alabd> gnomefreak:  thanks a lot
<alabd> and thanks all
<alabd> God gives you peace
<gnomefreak> noted
<ikonia> alabd: if you don't need anything else, can you please leave the channel
<alabd> gnomefreak:  what does this mean ? > For other issues, a meeting will be scheduled where two independent people from the dispute resolution team can weigh in on the issue.
<gnomefreak> alabd: please exit this channel if you dont have anything else
<gnomefreak> alabd: 2 people other than ikonia will look over the logs and either ban stays or they will remove it
<gnomefreak> s/2/pease
<gnomefreak> poeple. sorry hand is asleep
<alabd> gnomefreak: should humble request that ?
<ikonia> alabd: 3 other operators have already looked at this in the past two hours,
<ikonia> 4 others if you include gnomefreak's recent interaction
<gnomefreak> sorry i have to ask. what is "Humble"?
<ikonia> alabd: if you feel you want another two people to look at the issue, then request it and follow the process
<ikonia> gnomefreak: it's a language issue, humble is his name,
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> gnomefreak: eg: 3rd person reference, it's just a language issues
<gnomefreak> ok be back
<ikonia> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ikonia: np
<alabd> gnomefreak:  only 1 person mneptok that was in discuss from first ,  said his opinion
<alabd> so humble require one another person
<ikonia> alabd: mneptok flannel, popey
<ikonia> alabd: they have all looked at this issue. If you want more people, follow the appeals process you have been given
<ikonia> (sorry for the hilight guys - didn't think)
<gnomefreak> alabd: follow the appleals process and some of us will look into it. unless called upon myself andf ikonia will not be the ones who will decide
<alabd> gnomefreak:  Flannel did not say his opinion at last , and popey was not in discuss from first you can see above
<alabd> sorry for highlight
<ikonia> alabd: then follow the process to request more people look at it
<gnomefreak> please follow the process than please exit the channel if you have nothing else we can help you with.
<gnomefreak> now i really will be back in a minute
<ikonia> laters gnomefreak
<alabd> gnomefreak:  you mean this ? #ubuntu-irc-council
<ikonia> alabd: do what the wiki page you have been sent tells you to do
<alabd> If the previous step has failed then feel free to join #ubuntu-ops. Another operator might be able to resolve the problem. For other issues, a meeting will be scheduled where two independent people from the dispute resolution team can weigh in on the issue.
<alabd> should humble request another person here or should humble go to #ubuntu-irc-council ?
<ikonia> alabd: ok -if you want to waste more time in this channel, fine
<ikonia> are there any other operators available to look at alabd's ban
<ikonia> alabd: if there is is no-one free at the moment (which it looks like there is not) I suggest you either join the council channel and ask there (however they are also in this channel) or send an email to the mailing list in the wiki page to arange a meeting
<popey> alabd: i have seen the entire discussion, I wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't.
<ikonia> alabd: ok - so popey has also reviewed the situation as I said earlier
<ikonia> alabd: would you still like another operator ?
<alabd> popey: thanks for that but have you asked ikonia why did he answered the same answers when humble told him that is not proper answer ?
<ikonia> alabd: they where the correct answers, you just didn't like them
<alabd> no no
<ikonia> well, I'm not discussing that any futher
<alabd> this is the thing that popey should judge
<ikonia> alabd: no it's not, you are here to have your ban resolved, you where banned for flooding the channel in caps after being told not to
<popey> alabd: i merely examined the events leading up to the ban, and your conduct in here since. I see no reason for the ban to be lifted at this time.
<gnomefreak> IIRC stage1: in here stage2 IRCCouncil stage3 CC but i havent read it yet
<ikonia> alabd: I suggest you just contact the irc council as described in the wiki page and we stop all futher discussion in this channel
<ikonia> this is going no-where, so contact the council
<gnomefreak> i will be back in a little while i have to start laundry and make coffee
<alabd> popey: so a question , a user is talking with another user on a question , once OP comes and repeat his not proper answers , user says to OP the question again , OP again answer the same not proper answer , and after that user asks question for some time he will be banned , so hyou think this is true ?
<ikonia> alabd: take this to the council - lets stop in here
<popey> I agree, take it to the IRC Council who are tasked with dealing with these types of conflicts.
<alabd> ok
<alabd> thanks a lot all who paid attention
<alabd> God gives you peace bye
<ikonia> phew
<popey> that whole 'humble' thing is something I've not encountered before.
<ikonia> it's just a language issue
<ikonia> his name is "humble"
<popey> his actual name?
<ikonia> from what he says, yes
<popey> ok, that's less odd then.
<jussi> its likely a translation of his name - the chinese do similar things - so you end up with honey and flower...
<jussi> and humble...
<ikonia> he's persian, so that would make sense
<popey> thanks
<elky> is the above 2 hours of broken record, or worth actually reading/
<ikonia> no
<elky> "no" is rarely a useful response to an "or" question :P
<ikonia> sorry missread. Broken record is the correct response
<IdleOne> in the above convo s/humble/humbly
<IdleOne> it is not his name but a language barrier
<IdleOne> hmm wait. maybe it is his name
<IdleOne> whatever.
<Pici> whew.
 * Pici finished reading scrollback
<IdleOne> you read all that?
<IdleOne> you are a better man then I Charlie Brown
<jussi> IdleOne: its our job to be upto date on everything...
<IdleOne> I know :)
<Pici> No matter how many crazy logs it takes..
<knome> i read most of the backlogs, even if didn't have to
<knome> that's a remnant of the irc addict days
<nhandler> Well, reading that scrollback was a fun way to start off the day. I end the day with one troll, and begin with a ban appeal ;)
<knome> heh :)
<IdleOne> nhandler: so he did file an appeal?
<nhandler> I can't say. The channel and ML are private for a reason
<IdleOne> sorry I forgot
<nhandler> IdleOne: No problem
<IdleOne> would be interresting to sit in on the process some time though
<Pici> Not as much as you'd think.
<jussi> Pici: +1
<IdleOne> I suppose I can imagine what the process is like
<IdleOne> much like an appeal in here except less public
<Pici> Its a little more calm, as with email you get more time to organize your thoughts.
 * ikonia returns
<elky> Ok, for reals, can we spank ljl?
<Pici> I don't know whats going on.
 * ikonia leaves
<elky> Pici, he's knowingly pushing buttons, that's what. We call that baiting.
<IdleOne> all he did was say the word hitler
<IdleOne> not sure exactly how that is deserving of spanking
<elky> IdleOne, he compared a winning team to hitler, i believe. That's godwinning. Godwinning is bad.
<IdleOne> I see
<elky> It has to be done.
<IdleOne> and after reading quickly what godwinning means I have to agree
<elky> From now on, no free passes for him.
<elky> which ops is he talking about?
<elky> IdleOne?
<IdleOne> yes?
<bazhang> not sure, must have missed that whole episode
<elky> IdleOne, well i was hoping you could answer the question I'd asked.
<IdleOne> few days back he and Flannel had a discussion and Flannel told him to stop acting like an idiot
<elky> And was something said here?
<elky> (as in this channel?)
<IdleOne> not sure if it was said in here
<IdleOne> I don't remember exactly. logs perhaps. in any case Flannel was not publicly repremanded by me or any other op but it was clear by all our reactions that it was not acceptable
<IdleOne> iirc I asked that they drop the subject and seemed as if they were both going to but ljl continued and Flannel did respond more respectfully from that point on
<IdleOne> it was all just a clash of personalities
<elky> I wouldn't put anything ljl does down to a mere clash. He's cultivating stuff, not just wandering aimlessly in to it.
<IdleOne> I do believe he has a point though, a lot of times I see people get away with some things that he would get called on. Not just ops but regular users also
<elky> Well if you see them doing it, why are you not calling it?
<elky> Most of the times people "get away with" stuff is because they sneak past our attentions.
<bazhang> sev gets away with tons more tbh
<IdleOne> elky: because sometimes I am just sitting idle and not "on"
<IdleOne> also depends on the convo and who is involved
 * Pici sighs
<elky> bazhang, yes, and i'm sick of that too, but he does it all while i'm not around
<IdleOne> common sense gut call
<elky> between the two of them, they're dragging the channel down.
<IdleOne> NO.
<IdleOne> they are not the ones
<bazhang> disagree there elky
<IdleOne> the ops team is to blame
<elky> They are dragging it down, and we're not pulling it back up.
<IdleOne> the team allowed the channel to be "different"
<Pici> What do you mean?
<elky> IdleOne, there's different, and then there's people who know the dynamic and know they're getting free passes cultivating crap.
<IdleOne> I mean the rules although the same for all Ubuntu channels are not inforced as strictly in -ot
<elky> Stop giving sev and ljl free passes. You'll soon find that non-former-IRC-team people won't be thinking they can settle at that level also.
<elky> but whilever we let ljl and sev get away with crap, we're going to have a hard time enforcing it on the others.
<IdleOne> elky: and I believe that is all ljl was trying to say. enforce the same rules for everybody in the same way
<gord> opping -ot can be kinda tricky. just because trolls in other focused channels are more obvious. if someone is breaking the rules they are delt with. if they aren't then you need to ping someone in here
<elky> IdleOne, which would be fine if I was not the only person willing to kick him.
<IdleOne> give me ops in -ot. I have no issues with kicking my friends when they are wrong
<IdleOne> I like ljl and sev. they both can be difficult but I'll kick without hesitation
<elky> Pici, can you suggest this to the IRCC please?
<Pici> elky: I can and will.
<elky> Thanks.
<IdleOne> I see the ops title much like being a manager in a company. friend or not if you don't do the job I will fire you.
<bazhang> IdleOne, you have ops in -ot?
<IdleOne> I don't
<IdleOne> that I know of
<bazhang> need to apply then afaik
<elky> Oh don't tell me we need to go through that process to expand a portfolio?
<ikonia> has anyone actually tried speaking to them properly asking them to try to not initiate an issue in the channel ?
<IdleOne> yeah. I purposely avoided applying for that channel
<elky> ikonia, yes.
<ikonia> I appreiciate it's an obvious question,
<elky> ikonia, they laugh. It's a game to them.
<ikonia> I tried to speak to Seveas but he was marked as away
<elky> ikonia, he's not responded to my PMs in over a year iirc.
<IdleOne> bazhang: when I applied for ops I thought about what channels I believed I would be best suited for. I feel sometimes I am to rigid with my interpertation of the rules and knew that -ot was different
<IdleOne> Basically I didn't want to become the enforcer
<bazhang> much trickier as gord mentioned
<IdleOne> only trickier because the rules are applied differently
<elky> IdleOne, the channel needs enforcers. Not people too busy to engage in lengthy debates.
<ikonia> perhaps a council member ?
<Pici> ikonia: hrm?
<ikonia> Pici: I meant a council member maybe try to have a word, as they are both good members, try to resolve whatever issue is upsetting them ?
<ikonia> olive branch sort of thing
<IdleOne> in essence the poeple in -ot believe that the channel is a democracy. I am all for voting but at some point someone has to say " No! this is how it is and that is it."
<IdleOne> people*
<elky> ikonia, well, I spoke to both while IRCC, if that counts for anything. It didn't count for much to them :(
<elky> IdleOne, no, channels are not a democracy. Channels have never been a democracy.
<IdleOne> elky: that is what i am saying
<elky> I'm confused as to where the regulars have drawn the contrary conclusion from.
<IdleOne> but soon as anybody says anything to a user about breaking a rule. twelve other people feel it is ok to chime in
<elky> Then maybe we need to use +m more often.
<gord> erm no
<elky> Awwwwww
<gord> its an ot channel, people talk about stuff like that. its boring and lame and i don't really listen but if thats what they are gonna talk about, its what they are gonna talk about
<IdleOne> stuff like what?
<elky> gord, when it's people being obstructive for the sake of standing up to the nearest authority figure, then something does need to be done.
<gord> i don't agree, if someone is trolling ops thats a different matter. but if people are reasonably questioning a rule then fine, maybe they will come to a conclusion and take it to the council for discussion (i know they won't, but its the principal)
<IdleOne> questioning the rule and obviously skirting the rule to get a reaction and then saying that they didn't really break any rule is different.
<elky> IdleOne, yes, especially when done as a mob.
<IdleOne> if they would ask, What is the reason behind rule X? and discuss it intelligently that would be different
<elky> Especially when it also involves certain people throwing out blatant FUD to garner particular responses from passers-by
<IdleOne> I want a cigarette, notice I said want and not need. I'll be back
<bazhang> balzac back in #xubuntu
<ikonia> didn't realise I hadn't rejoined
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> Oh, is that the same guy who keeps calling me 'bruder' ?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and me
<bazhang> hanzakevirgsze or something like that
<ikonia> the fact that he's using webchat makes me hope we've caught out all his dodging addresses
<bazhang> claims to be the all time Linux troll
<Pici> I figured it was just some guy who thought I was hungarian, apparently 'Pici' means something in Hungarian.
<Pici> Hes been doing it for at least 6 months to me.
<ikonia> guess again, look at balzac in BT
<ikonia> and me
<ikonia> and much longer as balzac before that nick was banned
<bazhang> he had a different nick before balzac
<ikonia> oh really, wow, even older
<bazhang> two years at least
<Pici> Yikes.
<ikonia> as you can see, he's a delight
<bazhang> sorry was ongaz something
<Pici> ikonia: hm?
<ikonia> don't worry, I think I read that wrong
<Pici> Okay :)
<bazhang> I suspect indian_munda is jungli
<Pici> bazhang: I don't think so.  That name is familiar from a while ago.
<bazhang> Pici, exact same issues as jungli
<zorkmidon> Hello all. it's been a week now that I have been banned from ubuntu. and I don't know why. can some one help me?
<mneptok> one moment
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<zorkmidon> Hello all. it's been a week now that I have been banned from ubuntu. and I don't know why. can some one help me? anyone?
 * mneptok blinks
<mneptok> do you want to wait patiently while i look into the issue, or would you like to repeat yourself every 4 minutes?
<mneptok> i'll let you choose one before i proceed.
<zorkmidon> I'll w8. and it would have been nice to know that you ment me.
<zorkmidon> no flooding was intended
<mneptok> your host of red.bezeqint.net is banned from a number of Ubuntu channels because of repeated spamming and abuse from that domain.
<zorkmidon> I'm banned because of my isp?
<mneptok> given the amount of trouble from that host, i'm somewhat reluctant to remove the ban
<mneptok> you are affected by a ban that had to be set very wide in order to mitigate abuse
<zorkmidon> is it because I'm from israel?
<mneptok> it's because you use the same ISP as a number of very determined abusive people.
<mneptok> nationality does not matter
<zorkmidon> well, it seems weird to ban the biggest isp from Israel
<zorkmidon> 3 m users
<zorkmidon> may I ask, what kind of abuse?
<mneptok> foul language. insults. spamming. flooding.
<zorkmidon> it sounds like collective punishment for a lot of users
<zorkmidon> the ubuntu Channel is a great help. too bad that it's blocked
<zorkmidon> how long will this take?
<mneptok> it's a regrettable situation when a peace-loving majority has to be isolated because of the actions of a minority determined to cause problems, i agree.
<mneptok> if you have any suggestions on a better method to ensure the problems do not repeat, i'm happy to hear them.
<zorkmidon> ban the individuals. I don't think this method is the right one. it achieves nothing but frustration.
<mneptok> the individuals change nicks, change idents, and get new dynamic IP addresses via DHCP.
<mneptok> thus bans set against them by nick, ident, or specific hostmask do not work.
<zorkmidon> would you have done this to O2, BT (uk)?
<mneptok> if the abuse was at the level we saw, probably yes. but i did not set the ban, so what i would have done (or not done) is tangential to the issue at hand.
<zorkmidon> is there something i can do to reach UBUNTU channel ? besides Changing ISP?
<mneptok> would you be willing to watch for abuse, note the hostamsk (which contains the IP address), and report those users to your ISP?
<mneptok> *hostmask
<mneptok> IOW, if you don't want us to police our channels, will *you* volunteer to do it?
<zorkmidon> sure, I don't like users who exploit the IRC for nonsense.
<mneptok> perfect. please do watch. if we see abuse again, the ban may be set again. come here if you have issues in the future.
<mneptok> one moment.
<mneptok> try joining now, please?
<zorkmidon> ok
<zorkmidon> thank you.
<mneptok> not a problem
<mneptok> thanks for understanding
<mneptok> l'hit
<zorkmidon> Toda
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged | IRCC meeting: Sun 27 June 18:00
<mneptok> zorkmidon: we do have a "no-idle" policy for -ops. so if you have no other issue(s), could you please /part?
<zorkmidon> sure
<mneptok> thanks
<mneptok> bluebaron: how can we help?
<bluebaron> i'm banned from ubuntu
<bluebaron> or my host is
<bluebaron> i'm not sure which
<mneptok> yes, you are.
<mneptok> do you know why?
<bluebaron> no.  is it my username that's banned?
<mneptok> let me refresh your memory
<mneptok> 2010-05-13T01:02:38 <bluebaron> jrib, can I rape you?
<mneptok> 2010-05-13T01:02:47 <jrib> bluebaron: umm...
<mneptok> 2010-05-13T01:02:54 <bluebaron> just a little?
<mneptok> 2010-05-13T01:03:00 <elky> bluebaron, what? stop that.
<mneptok> 2010-05-13T01:03:12 <bluebaron> elky, don't be jealous
<bluebaron> ah ... that was my praise for jrib
<bluebaron> that was a long time ago
<mneptok> one month
<mneptok> and time is not the issue.
<bluebaron> i was really happy for his contributions to resolving my issue
<bluebaron> okay thanks
<mneptok> and you express that happiness via an offer of rape?
<mneptok> sorry, but that makes no sense to me.
<bluebaron> i would have offered sexual other favours, i was just excited
<bluebaron> i can't even remember what for now
<mneptok> are you familiar with the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct and the IRC Guidelines?
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> you'll need to read those carefully, and then tell people here that you agree to abide by them before the ban will be lifted.
<bluebaron> i'm sure that it's don't be stupid generally ... and don't say things that are nsfw or otherwise inappropriate .. i can see that my comment was not in accordance with the these terms
<bluebaron> k i'll bbl, have a meeting
<mneptok> a meeting ...
<mneptok> "Wow, Karl! Your work on the financial forecasts for Q3 2010 is absolutely stellar? Can I ...."
<mneptok> s/?/!/
<marienz> hmm, bluebaron /msg'd me about that ban too (while I was away), because he thought it had something to do with the conversation we had yesterday after he'd made a joke on ##linux with the key words being "jew" and "ashtray"
<Pici> Lovely.
<marienz> very! I stalked him for a while after that (still had him hilighted just now actually)
<marienz> feel free to prod me if he pulls something like that in #ubuntu too
<marienz> err, actually a bit longer ago than yesterday, but still.
<h00k> greetings.
<mneptok> marienz: too bad zorkmidon and bluebaron were not active at the same time. that could have become ... interesting.
<Pici> Oh, looks like bluebaron tried to join from a webchat.
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (Seb_)
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (Seb_)
<Tm_T> hi
<ikonia> XFGolden: hello, how can we help ?
<ikonia> kuntau: hello how can we help you ?
<ikonia> Seb_: thanks for joining, I'll be with you in 2 minutes once XFGolden and kuntau are "ok"
<XFGolden> Just stopping by
<ikonia> XFGolden: well, if you don't need anything from us, there is a non-idle policy so we can deal with other peoples issues
<tsimpson|n800> please see the /topic
<ikonia> XFGolden: hello ?
<XFGolden> actuall i went into the wrong ops chan .. was going to mention something about an abusive op but it's the wrong op chan to do it in
<ikonia> Seb_: be with you in just a moment, thank you for waiting
<ikonia> XFGolden: no problem,
<ikonia> Seb_: I just wanted to understand why you threw out such a potentially dangerous command to a channel of innocent users ?
<ikonia> (thank you for waiting)
<Seb_> The command itself is not dangerous. It's as dangerous as the user who uses it.
<ikonia> Seb_: the command is dangerous - you gave it out randomly in a channel full of different user ability, I'd to understand why and stop it happening again in future
<Seb_> Ok. For once: It is funny to give out a command like this. Because either someone falls for it, or understands what it's doing. For the second part: Since you can't just run rm without typing in your password (thanks to sudo), it is harmless and nothing will happen.
<ikonia> Seb_: I'm not arguing this
<ikonia> Seb_: you told someone to become root - then gave out that command it IS dangerous, that's not open for debate
<ikonia> Seb_: what I'm trying to understand is why you gave out that command to someone, and stop it happening again
<Seb_> I doubt that most people know how to become root.
<ikonia> Seb_: you TOLD someone to become root
<ikonia> Seb_: what part of "this isn't up for debate" am I not making clear to you
<ikonia> I brought you into this channel so I didn't have to ban you from ubuntu due to your dangerous advice, however if you don't start accepting what is being said there will be no choice but to remove you from the channel
<ikonia> so again why did you do it - and I need to know this won't happen again
<Seb_> Why did I do it? Quote from myself: [quote]<Seb_> Ok. For once: It is funny to give out a command like this. Because either someone falls for it, or understands what it's doing. For the second part: Since you can't just run rm without typing in your password (thanks to sudo), it is harmless and nothing will happen.[/quote]
<tsimpson|n800> we dusagree
<ikonia> since you chose to argue this point, and think it's funny to give out that command, I've banned you from ubuntu and you can now leave this channel as I dont progress this further
<tsimpson|n800> *disagree
<Seb_> hrhr
<Seb_> gentoo ftw!!
<ikonia> wow - hardcore
<ikonia> gentoo
<ikonia> pathetic
<ikonia> you give someone more room than they should have got, and they throw it back at you
 * tsimpson|n800 runs "emerge ubuntu-desktop"
<topyli> tsimpson|n800: won't work, you'rr on debian :)
<topyli> or something like that
<tsimpson|n800> I have dual-boot ;)
<topyli> :)
<tsimpson|n800> though 'plain' ubuntu  on this is not so nice
<topyli> probably not
<Pici> I miss the !botabuse factoid that mentioned angry ops.
<ikonia> I'm going to finish talking to Fender USA and head off to watch a film
<ikonia> babysitting fools tonight is not appealing
<Pici> What movie?
<ikonia> not sure, army thing, girlfriend is setting up
<ikonia> stop something it's called
<tsimpson|n800> there i am :)
 * mneptok runs "emerge out-of-my-parents-house"
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (russell_simmons)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<mneptok> h00k: why the ban?
<h00k> mneptok: that was an accident. :|
<mneptok> CppIsWeird: if that was a mistake, ensure you do not repeat it.
<mneptok> err ... i mean h00k
<mneptok> :P
<h00k> Yeah...I was answering the phone at the same time. It won't happen again
<mneptok> i was calling to order a pizza.
<mneptok> do you still do that?
<h00k> call to order pizza?
<h00k> I do it online :$
<mneptok> i wanted you to make me a pizza and deliver it.
<h00k> I can't make pizza here, anyway
<mneptok> OK, i'll go eat one of the cats.
<h00k> I could, however, remote into a clients server and change some active directory stuffs
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-15
<h00k> Jon-- is lying :(
<knome> about what? :)
<h00k> being on Backtrack looking for support in #ubuntu
<knome> hmm
<knome> is backtrack a ubuntu-derivatice?
<knome> /s/c/v/
<h00k> yes
<knome> -/
<Pici> They have their own repos.
<h00k> and is crossposting between the two :(
<knome> right...
<h00k> although !crosspost says between Ubuntu channels
 * h00k sighs.
<h00k> I'm not sure how to let this go, It's not terribly disruptive, but it's still not appropriate.
<h00k> *how long to let
<knome> maybe try to ask nicely not to do it?
<h00k> I have been :(
<knome> and the answer is?
<h00k> I just opened a /query, I've been mostly ignored.
<knome> :)
<knome> good lucj
<knome> *luck
<h00k> thanks.
<h00k> aaaaaaand he /quit
<h00k> got what he needed.
<h00k> apparently.
<knome> hehe
<Pici> h00k: I'd suggest muting the person in #ubuntu next time, that pretty much forces them to talk to you to get the issue resolved, but isn't as blunt as a kick or ban
<h00k> Pici: I was just about to ask WWPD (what would Pici do)
<h00k> Pici: thanks for the pointer, I didn't want to /ar, I suppose I didn't think of that option
<funkyHat> wahey autobleh has a /aq
<h00k> oh, look! how convenient
<h00k> I'm not surprised :)
<h00k> Why is yo2boy muted in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<h00k> or maybe isn't
<h00k> nevermind.
<ubottu> FrozenFire called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> R3cur51v3 called the ops in #ubuntu (weprop)
 * mneptok grabs a butter knife and spreads a thick layer of "Stalker-B-Gon" over maco 
<maco> he didnt join an ubuntu channel did he?
<mneptok> no. i like being preemptive.
<maco> haha
<maco> elky: earlier today we got into a situation where i could say to mneptok "at least you have a sense of inappropriate" and he said "wow, when you can kurt, at least you have a sense of inappropriate...what the heck kinda people have YOU been hanging around?"
<maco> elky: answer was creepy dude you heard about yesterday
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<Tm_T> K'day
<IdleOne> cypherxXx spreading pm porn spam in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> can one of you confirm please?
<marienz> just had someone report that in #freenode (well, cypherxxx`)
<marienz> he wouldn't spam me so far
<IdleOne> me either
<marienz> ah, and now he quit
<marienz> how reliable was your source? :)
<IdleOne> 99%
<IdleOne> says it was a onjoin spam
<IdleOne> marienz: the report you got in #freenode matches exactly what i got btw
<marienz> hum
<bazhang> schooley69 rings a bell
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu dixie_ swearing/trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> oye
<bazhang> IdleOne, usually when I mark I include the * [dixie_] (~dixie@216.11.32.33): Dixie flatline info
<IdleOne> bazhang: yeah that is a good idea
<bazhang> individuals like that may change nicks
<Pici> bazhang: It should include that information if ubottu still has it cached.
<Pici> (automatically)
<bazhang> Pici, I've found that hit or miss, depending on how recently they quit
<Pici> cooks
<Pici> kitcken
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> kitchen too
<vect> ABUSIVE
<ikonia> vect: welcome, we can discuss your issue in here without issue now, as it was disracting the channel
<vect> ikonia: does this make you feel better? improve your ego a bit? to lord over people and split hairs on support questions, as being on topic and off topic?
<IdleOne> vect: continue to discuss a topic when you have been told to stop is abusive
<vect> ikonia: you're a white knight faggot
<vect> seriously
<vect> you're being abusive
<IdleOne> vect: this conversation is over
<vect> stop being an asshole for 2 minutes
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<ikonia> vect: I can't really talk to you while your taking that stance, so if you want to clam down I can explain
<ikonia> IdleOne: easy there - hang on
<ikonia> vect: calm down for a momtne and I'll explain
<vect> ikonia: this is why #ubuntu gets flooded because of abusive cocksuckers like yourself
<ikonia> dissapointing
<bazhang> tried to PM hellwolf but he refused to respond
<ikonia> I've done the same, that's why I muted him
<ikonia> I'd been trying since he started
<bazhang> seems he has quit now
<ikonia> yes
<relentless> I heard
<relentless> you ops
<relentless> were abusing people
<relentless> you should stop
<ikonia> relentless: how can we help you ?
<ikonia> relentless: where did you hear that ?
<relentless> I watched you sir abuse someone
<ikonia> relentless: where ?
<ikonia> relentless: you've only just joined the channel, so where and when
<relentless> Please tell me in the ubuntu IRC rles anf the freenode users TOS that were violated
<relentless> ikonia: recheck you backlog
<ikonia> relentless: where did you see this abuse and when
<relentless> I have been coming to the channel fore 4 years
<ikonia> I have
<ikonia> relentless: so when did you see this
<relentless> grep logs
<ikonia> relentless: when
<ikonia> relentless: today ?
<IdleOne> relentless: of who are you speaking exactly?
<relentless> grepping logs atm
<ikonia> ahh, I see
<ikonia> I'll be back in a few moments, please let me know when this abuse happened
<ikonia> sorry about that - back now
<relentless> wb
<relentless> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/shZM8t8C
<ikonia> relentless: you where not in the channel at that time
<relentless> Yes I was
<relentless> not under relentless
<relentless> but I was there.
<ikonia> 08:10 -!- relentless [~relentles@unaffiliated/relentless] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<ikonia> 13:16 -!- relentless [~relentles@unaffiliated/relentless] has joined #ubuntu
<relentless> Wow
<relentless> you can read
<relentless> I just said I wasnt under that nick
<ikonia> relentless: so who abused their privileges in that paste ?
<relentless> I hace a znc everywhere I go
<relentless> IdleOne: and you
<ikonia> can you explain how and where ?
<relentless> You explain your actions
<relentless> I have been here long enough to know what is right and what is wrong
<ikonia> the users where not responding to instructions and where removed after warnings
<relentless> There was no warning given
<relentless> So, what is this instruction that you gave?
<ikonia> 3:11 < ikonia> vect: stop now, this is your last warning
<relentless> That was in the second part
<ikonia> after being asked and told to stop
<relentless> after the join
<relentless> no
<ikonia> what's the first part ?
<relentless> you didnt tell him to stop
<relentless> period
<relentless> If you had given a warning it would be justified
<relentless> but you didnt
<ikonia> thre are multiple lines in the log asking him and others to stop discussing it
<relentless> Is this how you give help?
<relentless> What lines
<ikonia> 13:09 < ikonia> vect: - it's not, those are the rules, accept them
<ikonia> for example
<bazhang> relentless, he was warned repeatedly by several individuals
<relentless> bazhang: he was warned after a kick
<relentless> it is staed int he guidelines that you will be warned then kicked
<relentless> which did not happen
<bazhang> relentless, that is not correct
<ikonia> relentless: the bottom line is the channel was getting out of control, multiple users where arguing an offtopic point where asked to stop and didn't so where removed - not banned, removed
<bazhang> he was told repeatedly not to take a poll, and messaged by several of us, and given the !best factoid as well
<ikonia> relentless: there is also a pm conversation with one of the users that you're not aware of that was trying to resolve the issues
<relentless> I am not concerned with the PM, and I do understand a large channel getting out of control, but randomly banning users does not look right, nor does it follow the code of conduct.
<ikonia> relentless: there was nothing random about it
<bazhang> it was not random, by any stretch of the imagination
<ikonia> one user was muted while he was talked to in private
<relentless> I feel as if that could have been handled in a better way.
<ikonia> well, thanks for the feedback
<relentless> I am going to make a raw note of this incident and bring it up at the next community meeting
<ikonia> I personally feel you're not hear to do anything but provoke a situation as it's no coincidence that you joined straight after vect was kicked
<bazhang> there are logs of this channel as well relentless
<ikonia> but please bring it up at the next irc communicty council meeting
<bazhang> !1984 > relentless
<ubottu> relentless, please see my private message
<relentless> bazhang: you arent telling me something I dont know
<bazhang> relentless, okay then.
<relentless> The Ops duty is to handle a situation in the least a firm but gentle a parliamentary way, which I feel was not handled but ikonia.
<ikonia> relentless: whom did I not hadle fair ?
<ikonia> handle even
<relentless> ikonia: it was already explained.
<relentless> You have logs
<relentless> I have logs
<ikonia> no - which user
<ikonia> no - I'm asking you
<ikonia> which user
<relentless> Please do not get hostile.
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> I'm asking you which user you feel I didn't handle fair
<bazhang> from the pastebin presumably vect and/or hellwolf
<ikonia> that's why I want to know
<ikonia> which user
<relentless> It is not one user or the other, it is both, the whole situation was not handle in any sort of manner to let the user know what was going on. I am exsausted of talking of this. I will bring the matter at the meeting in july. Hopefully there will be a easier softer way of dealing with hooligans in the channel of that kicking without a warning.
<relentless> Thank You so much.
<relentless> Good day
<bazhang> odd timing , that
<elky> ikonia, it's clear that it's more fair to embarrass everyone publicly rather than approach them first in PM.
<ikonia> utter pointless
<ikonia> no substance at all
<ikonia> just generic
<ikonia> and perfect timing
<ikonia> elky: just another joke user
<ikonia> who I suspect if freenode staff check will turn out to be vect
<elky> ikonia, what better way to respond than sarcasm?
<ikonia> elky: there is none
<ikonia> ah he's just joined -irc and will no doubt start again there
<elky> staying true to nick, i see.
<elky> nope, left there
<bazhang> it's odd how his logs refer to he himself being removed. and he only joined after it was all done
<Pici> 'odd'
<ikonia> I didn't see anything in his logs showing himself being removed
<ikonia> or did I miss that
<bazhang> Jun 15 08:11:22 *       You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by IdleOne (#ubuntu-ops))
<bazhang> which was vect
<ikonia> busted
<ikonia> as I suspected it was vect
<bazhang> the 'you' being removed, that is
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> busted
<bazhang> either that, or vect passed him the logs
<ikonia> he said he was in the channels.......
<ikonia> so either way "liar" = "no credability"
 * popey wonders if bazhang is more Miss Marple or Sherlock Holmes..
<bazhang> popey, I prefer Holmes :)
<Pici> er
<bazhang> not sure if it's the same relentless, but there is someone using that nick with a history in -ot
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<shadeslayer> i was wondering if i could get your opinions on a factoid.
<shadeslayer> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<shadeslayer> can we change the link to / add a link to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<shadeslayer> the debootstrap page is pretty confusing
<shadeslayer> oh forgot to part :P
<funkyHat> The BasicChroot page has a link to the DebootstrapChroot, so replacing it sounds good to me
<Pici> funkyHat: if you say so
<Pici> !chroot =~ s/Debootstrap/Basic/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> oh, that won't work.
<Pici> !no chroot is <reply> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Tm_M> hi
<Pici> Howdy
<h00k> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<h00k> gnomefreak: you repeated :(
<Tm_M> quiet night?
<Pici> maybe
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntuu)
<h00k> what
<Pici> h00k: hm?
<h00k> Oh, that was in #ubuntu, I'm guessing
<h00k> regarding ubuntuu
<h00k> < ubottu > FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntuu)
<h00k> that part
<Pici> Yeah, the floodbots sort of keep track of flooding, and some key factoids used against users and will call ops if there seems to be a trend.
<h00k> that's what I thought, I was just trying to track down where that was
<Pici> They also place a @mark
<h00k> how does one view these @marks ?
<Pici> They get thrown on the bantracker
<h00k> ooh, okay.
<ikonia> I don't like chroot being used in reference to debootstrap
<Pici> ikonia: feel free to modify it, I don't really know enough about either.
<ikonia> there is an element of truth in that building 32/64 bit applications in a 64bit/32bit chroot is true, however chroot as tool is actually nothing to do with that, so I'd like to keep them seperate. eg: if you don't know what chroot is, should you be looking at cross-compiling applications, I think not
<Pici> or... "If you don't know what chroot is, you shouldn't be modifying the factoids"
<ikonia> well, maybe.....
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> I'll try to put a little thought into it
<Pici> Okay :)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (skydrome)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> I'm /querying DebSoras regarding the nickname
<h00k> For future reference, it was NlGGERFCK when they entered #ubuntu. They said it was a backup nick.
<ikonia> stick a mark against it
<h00k> @mark DebSoras Nickname behavior
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @mark SebDroas Nickname behavior
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> how does one 'unmark' ?
<h00k> @unmark DebSoras
<ikonia> you can't that I'm aware of
<h00k> okay
<h00k> They won't do it again, they said.  Apparently it has never happened before
<ikonia> pretty reasonable response
<h00k> and it's a 'backup' nickname, I think they connected from a different server
<h00k> Yeah, had a good conversation, it appears resolved
<h00k> and he thanked me (us) for not immediately banning him
<knome> :)
<h00k> which he said he would have done in that situation
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-16
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu (a_vuvuzela)
<Pici> interesting.
<h00k> that was interesting
<IdleOne> how so?
<IdleOne> made me a little sleepy with all the zeds
<IdleOne> or zees
<IdleOne> however you pronouce it
<IdleOne> s/you/YOU
<h00k> Yew
<IdleOne> Mii?
<IdleOne> nau iu
<ubottu> In ubottu, theadmin said: !wicd is an alternative to the default network manager. To replace the default network manager with wicd, run 'sudo apt-get install wicd' in a !terminal
<ubottu> In ubottu, XFGoldenBBL said: !oldster is An Old Fart who still thinks compiling everything from is actually needed .. AKA Gentoo User
<Flannel> ubottu: tell XFGoldenBBL about scope
<Flannel> Howdy XFGoldenBBL
<XFGoldenBBL> Meh :p
<Flannel> How can we help you today?
<XFGoldenBBL> let ubottu tel me about !oldster :p
<XFGoldenBBL> I'm a little sudsy right now just having a jab
<ubottu> In ubottu, XFGoldenBBL said: !iscsi is Internet Small Computer System Interface : An ip based way to communicate scsi commands. Many things can be served over iSCSI including physical disks, partitions, files, devices. iscsitarget is the name of the package avaiable in ubuntu (in the "Ubuntu Software Center"). Once installed you can serve iSCSI tarets for really fast IP access .
<ts2> sounds like something more suited for the wiki
<Flannel> I think he's just looking to add *something*, so he made up a factoid about a random thing I'm not sure we've ever had a support request for
<Flannel> Ah, he asked a question about it earlier
<ts2> it's a rather unused thing, not many people woild need remote access to (raw) SCSI
<ts2> unless you wantet to burn a CD to a remote system or something
<bazhang> getting pretty tense in -ot
<ikonia> can you clam it a little ? (does it need it ?)
<ikonia> what was the topic ?
<bazhang> spaceghost and rww getting into it
<ikonia> did it need to be "stopped" or just calme down (I've not read the topic they where talking about )
<bazhang> well they've both been asked to stop the insults, but continued nonetheless. Just petty stuff, back and forth
<ikonia> Hmmmm
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> next time, i kind of suggest giving spaceghost a time-out.
<bazhang> I concur. He was instigating it all the way.
<ikonia> he always does
<elky> knowingly walking the line /is/ baiting.
<bazhang> he even said so directly
<elky> proudly.
<Tm_T> hi, anyone had contacts from mr Martiini ?
<ikonia> why do I know that nick ?
<jpds> ikonia: He was here a few days ago.
<ikonia> ah, nope not had anything direct from him
<bazhang> used to troll M yrrti in -ot
<bazhang> Tm_T, he was in #kubuntu earlier today
<Tm_T> he's been silent, good
<bazhang> far as I saw, yep
<Tm_T> ok, if no pm from him or other incidents, alls fine I guess (:
<Tm_T> FYI he has some kind of quest against me so he might be trouble in channels too
<ikonia> delightful
<Tm_T> its ok as long as he leaves others alone
<ikonia> from now on - no-more crap in #ubuntu-offtopic - there are other channels to behave like children in
<ikonia> you want to make poopy jokes, or porn gags, it's else where
<gord> ikonia, do you really want to be having this discussion "in" -ot?
<ikonia> partly yes,
<ikonia> as I'm tired of the childish behaviour and hey I'll mention porn to get s shock style attitude
<ikonia> it's discussion channel, not a zoo or a play pen for children
<gord> i don't think you can make that broad statement for everyone
<ikonia> it's not everyone,
<ikonia> but from a personal point of view, I'm going to stop the dribble in there
<ikonia> it begins now
<gord> thats not an op's job
<ikonia> you want to make your random porn comment to shock - do it elsewhere
<ikonia> gord: by dribble I mean the little comments liek Ginbun2
<ikonia> offtopic conversation is what it's about
<gord> thats a little heavy handed ikonia
<ikonia> yes, it probably is
<Tm_T> gord: I would gladly welcome any soft way to keep -ot in sane order
<gord> honestly it just comes down to participation. if you want -ot to be more grown up you have to steer it that way. yelling at people and waving the authority flag isn't going to help anyone. its just going to get people riled up
<Tm_T> gord: agreed on that
<bazhang> not everyone lives in there though. sometimes just stopping by, and one can't help but comment
<ikonia> gord: it's pretty hard to particiapate in conversation that is basically poppy head, lol, random words,
<Tm_T> but also not showing where's the limit when it's obviously crossed wont help any (:
<ikonia> I plan to be a lot more active in -offtopic now
<bazhang> thanks knome
<knome> bazhang, no problemos
<knome> nikolam is a regular, not usually any problems
<bazhang> yep seen him before, bit odd today is all
<knome> yeah
<knome> only recently came online, so didn't see the whole conversation
<bazhang> didn't miss a thing
<knome> heh:)
<bazhang> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Bradleyd)
<Pici> AlvinGreene was trolling #freenode and possible ##linux earlier, keeping an eye on him in -offtopic right now.
<ikonia> cool
<Pici> and... banned.
<ikonia> good eyes
<ikonia> Pici: ;)
<goddard> whats up
<goddard> anyone home ladies?
<Pici> Ugh. Now poutine is asking me why he was banned.
<jpds> Isn't that some Quebec thing?
<Pici> hes a serial troll.
<jpds> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine
<mneptok> hostie ...
<Pici> hm?
<mneptok> hostie de Crisse en chalice de tabernac.
<mneptok> (Quebec profanity)
<Pici> oh.
<mneptok> "The body of Christ in the chalice of the tabernacle."
<mneptok> which roughly translates to &%&^*(&$ &^#*(^$() &$#*($#*&!@) ^$*@*&$
<mneptok> most Quebec profqanity is liturgical in nature.
<Pici> mneptok: is there a reason you're talking about it? Maybe I missed something.
<h00k> ubottu: thanks for the friendly reminders!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> but they're so convenient!
<mneptok> Pici: 12:00 <+jpds> Isn't that some Quebec thing?
<IdleOne> French Canadien cursing is very religious
<IdleOne> not to mention whoever wrote that misspelled every word
<mneptok> i wrote it.
<IdleOne> heh
 * h00k misspells nmeptok
<mneptok> and fir sure "de" "en" and "tabernac" are correctly spelled.
<mneptok> *for
<IdleOne> ok. well I don't feel like googling
<IdleOne> half credit to mneptok for swearing half right in French Canadien
<mneptok> yeah, if i had said "tabarnoche" i'd be swearing in French Canadienne.
<IdleOne> mneptok: if you like I can msg you and we can do a crash course "Cursing au Quebec"
<mneptok> i'd rather not. leaving Quebec was one of the happiest days of my life.
<IdleOne> shame
<IdleOne> couldn't of been that bad
<mneptok> "have been"  :P
 * mneptok beeps IdleOne's nose
 * IdleOne snotts in mneptok's hand
<IdleOne> :P
<h00k> ewwwww
<mneptok> and yes, it was. that province *seriously* needs to stop the kulturkampf
<h00k> that wasn't very friendly
<IdleOne> kulturkampf?
<mneptok> "culture war"
<IdleOne> there is no war, speak french or get out
<IdleOne> seems reasonable to me
<mneptok> and that's what i did. and it's why i say it was the happiest day of my life.
<mneptok> and now i live in New Mexico, where everyone is welcome no matter of Spanish, English, or a First Nations language is what you speak.
<mneptok> s/of/if/
<IdleOne> You know full well having lived in Montreal that you can go anywhere and not speak French in this city and get along just fine
<mneptok> not true. but it's a pretty lie.
<IdleOne> I guess we lived in a different Montreal
<mneptok> i had Metro workers tell me to speak French when i informed them a drug addict was panhandling inside Lionel-Groulx.
<IdleOne> Should of told a cop
<mneptok> i told the ticket kiosk attendant
<IdleOne> I will admit that the Public transport employees are...separatists
<IdleOne> So yeah that doesn't surprise me
<mneptok> and "you need to choose to whom you report unsavory behavior, because some people will help, and some will become culturally self-superior" is one of the reasons i left, and would not recommend Quebec to Anglophones.
<IdleOne> mneptok: maybe for me it is different because I grew up here and speak both French and English
<IdleOne> So I have rose colored glasses on?
<IdleOne> who knows
<mneptok> IdleOne: come visit Albuquerque and see the relations between Hispanics (who have been in New Mexico *far* longer than the French have been in Quebec) and Anglos.
<IdleOne> When I lived in PA I had a little bit of a hard time adjusting. I ended up having to learn Spanish :)
<IdleOne> mneptok: I KNOW I would adjust fine to new Mexico or any other city in the world
<IdleOne> New Mexico*
<IdleOne> being able to speak four languages gives me an edge :)
<mneptok> i have no doubt of that. i'm just saying that people get along here without having to have laws and language police.
<mneptok> in fact, laws and language police would hurt the situation.
<IdleOne> mneptok: You wont like this but the reason for that is in the US (not all of it of course) the people lose their heritage and become Americanized.
<IdleOne> My family is proof
<maco> IdleOne: like what the french want over their way?
 * maco wanders back out
<IdleOne> my kids are first generation Americans and they don't speak any Italian or French :(
<mneptok> IdleOne: you can't lose what you hold in your hand, unless you *want* to lose it.
<IdleOne> mneptok: agreed. Had I spoke to my kids in other languages besides English maybe they would of learned
<mneptok> IdleOne: as an example, there are no laws forbidding you from teaching your children any language you please, or sending them to any school you want.
 * maco wishes mum had spoken russian to her as a kid
<IdleOne> mneptok: Please don't get me wrong. I am not a separatist and I believe that parents should be able to send their children to English school if they want but at the same time this is where I live now and I am just trying to do the best I can with what I got
<mneptok> now, in Quebec, where your children are educated and in what language is not a choice left to the parents. it's a government decision.
<IdleOne> So you are telling me that in New Mexico you can send your children to Spanish speaking school and that is ok?
<mneptok> IdleOne: i don't misinterpret. and given the attitude of the younger generation in Quebec, i think things will improve. we just have to wait for the Quiet Revolution generation to die.
<mneptok> IdleOne: sure is.
<IdleOne> That is awesome
<IdleOne> I don't know if that is allowed in PA, never looked into it
<mneptok> the US has no official language
<IdleOne> I know
<IdleOne> but English is the predominant schooling language I would think
<mneptok> speak what you please. but if it's not English or Spanish, things might get difficult.
<maco> IdleOne: PA has bilingual schools
<IdleOne> My children would be allowed to attend English school here in Quebec because I was allowed to
<maco> IdleOne: my neighbor taught at a spanish magnet school. there's also montessori schools which teach in various languages (depending which one you're near)
<maco> i think theres a french montessori in dc
<IdleOne> maco: I was thinking more state funded schools, not private
<IdleOne> and also not bilingual
<maco> oh
<maco> i doubt PA has a large enough non-english population for that
<maco> well
<IdleOne> that would be placing your child at a disadvantage imo. sending your kid to a non english school that is
<maco> maybe in eastern PA, german
<IdleOne> anyway I do agree with mneptok that the law here in Quebec is wrong. Forcing immigrants to attend French school :/
<mneptok> IdleOne: my wife worked at a lab that employed native Chinese. their first language was Mandarin, but they spoke English. but because their *first* language was not English, their children had to go to French schools, and the parents couldn't understand anything the teachers told them, and could not help their children with their studies. that's messed up.
<IdleOne> mneptok: yup
<IdleOne> and wrong I know
<mneptok> like i said, the younger generations get it. things will improve as the militant Quebecois die off.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: nickserv is After you have registered see !register You will need to identify to Nickserv by typing " /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD " without the quotes. Replace PASSWORD with the password you chose when registering your nick. More help in #freenode.
 * jpds adjusts the topic of #ubuntu+1.
 * h00k notes not to upgrade his laptop
<maco> IdleOne:  hey canadian: http://notalwaysright.com/its-all-dutch-to-me/5808
<funkyHat> ⢁D
<IdleOne> maco: you realize that is an American trying to use Canadian dollars?
<IdleOne> :)
<maco> IdleOne: yes, apparently you canadians own the rest of the world
<IdleOne> because his friend told him they use Canadian dollars outside the US
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> We are happy with our frozen polar bear infested tundra
<IdleOne> that reminds me. I'm late for my hockey practice :P
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-17
<Pici> maco: shadeslayer does have quite a number of entries in the bantracker, but all from last year.
<Pici> But I still don't like seeing people making accusations behind peoples backs in our channels.
<maco> i see
<elky> Pici, he's starting back up
<Jordan_U> d5005907 in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> in -ot Anti-Gov is schooley
<IdleOne> mentioned by bazhang yesterday
<alabd> Good day all , my user is banned from #ubuntu by ikonia cause of flood , why humble can not send to #ubuntu-offtopic ???
<bazhang> alabd, you are banned in both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<alabd> bazhang:  hello  yes but humble flood was in ubuntu not ubunutu-offtopic
<bazhang> alabd, correct; you were banned in #ubuntu-offtopic for another reason altogether
<bazhang> oops seems you are just quieted there; topyli are you around?
<alabd> bazhang:  which reason ?
<alabd> it was not banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> alabd, you were quieted there, not banned; trying to see if topyli is around to discuss with you
<alabd> thanks
<bazhang> alabd, he seems not to be around right now; if you could stop by sometime later then he may be around at that time
<bazhang> alabd, I will mention your issue of being quieted in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alabd> bazhang:  k thanks will beack later God give you peace bye 4 now
<ubottu> In ubottu, aretrfre34 said: which is the best browser
<bazhang> mobyli, alabd was here earlier asking about being unmuted in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mobyli> ah. could someone please do it, I'm not on a very comfortable client
<mobyli> unless he gave some reason why we shouldn't
<ikonia> he' still a problem in every channel he's in ?
<ikonia> is that a good enough reason
<ikonia> hence why he's currently banned in #ubuntu
<bazhang> just informing you, I don't have access in there at any rate
<mobyli> ok, I'll think about it later, look at backlog etc
<mobyli> technically he was never in violation of the guidelines
<mobyli> except the don't be annoying part: )
<mobyli> in -ot that is
<mobyli> thanks for telling
<ikonia> mobyli: he was out of line asking the same questions over and over again
<mobyli> true
<ikonia> same way he's now in #fsf asking the same questions
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mercury_)
<bazhang> mobyli, you around?
<bazhang> alabd, just a moment, mobyli (topyli) was just here
<alabd> bazhang: thanks a lot
<mobyli> more or less, quite busy
<elky> alabd, can you explain in your own words what happened in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mobyli> alabd, hello
<alabd> hello mobyli
<alabd> elky: wait
<alabd> elky:  may humble link log ?
<mobyli> alabd: I'm afraid i can't remove your mute on #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<elky> alabd, no, i want you to explain to me what happened.
<mobyli> I trust the operators here, they will make a call
<funkyHat> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mobyli> alabd: let elky help if she wants to tske thid on please
<alabd> humble rephrased a sentence and asked users to check if it is ok or not
<alabd> some users asked me to copy the main sentence humble told them can not do this cause of license
<elky> Who is humble?
<alabd> humble(i)
<alabd> some other said don't rephrase it will be good some other told me to learn english and ....
<alabd> check log before 11:45 GMT 2010 - 06 -11 for more information
<alabd> or ask topyli for reason
<alabd> humble don't know really what was illegal there
<elky> i am checking my logs, it takes time
<mobyli> alabd: i was forced to mute you as you were asking the same questions over snd over for months an refused to listen
<mobyli> your contribution consists of nothing else and makes the whole channel unhappy
<elky> the logs read like a kid asking homework questions to get answers without actually knowing
<alabd> my question was "is that rephrased sentence true" some users were answering something else about copying or licensing or citing .....
<elky> why are you asking those questions to begin with?
<alabd> why not ?
<alabd> and elky how did you find it is homework ? would you give me proof ?
<elky> alabd, my experience is what makes me believe it's homework questions. No I'm not going to send you a piece of my brain, I can't spare any.
<alabd> but you should know it was not homework and it is part of my book am reading about ubuntu and wanted to know tohers opinion , if you in say my experience is my proof in court , will they accept ?
<alabd> really humble am very complaint with some op's judge here
<IdleOne> alabd: this is not a court room.
<elky> alabd, we get complaints every single time you start repeatedly asking questions over and over. Why should we let you continue annoying everyone. You'll end up making everyone leave.
<alabd> you should bad answering and give not relating answers are also annoying
<alabd> but humble try to explain them then you say why you have repeated
<alabd> should know*
<alabd> giving*
<IdleOne> alabd: The problem is not from only one incident, it has been months that you continue to act the same way and it is very disruptive to the channel
<elky> alabd, you seem to be treating us as an answering service. We're *not* a free human encyclopedia.
<alabd> if you want say something and reply me sequentially it's better humble go away , maybe better to talk with canonical members , and elky sure you are not answring machine but someone in channel can be quiet while he/she does not know the answer . it is annoying when you have a question others answers something else and it's more annoying when you repeat main question they are answering the same thing yet , and it is more more annoying when you are banne
<elky> I'm not actually sure what he just said.
<elky> I *think* it might be "Maybe you're not my answering service, but you should just shut up and let me treat you as one anyway."
<IdleOne> something that amounts to " it's your fault I repeat myself and not follow the rules"
<funkyHat> elky: yes I think you got it
<tsimpson> he was saying "it's annoying when you ask a question, no one replies because they don't know the answer, and someone else is getting the answer to their question"
<tsimpson> quite childish, imo
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> looks like it is going to be a full moon tonight
<IdleOne> later gators
<funkyHat> IdleOne is a werewolf?
<IdleOne> no but I can smell the trolls getting ready
<IdleOne> gotta run. have a good day
<funkyHat> A good day to you too sir!
<Pici> hmm
<gnomefreak> :09:46:38:. ==> #ubuntu-ircbots-team #ubuntu-bots-team Forwarding to another channel   << i thought we had those still, what channel are they fowarding to?
<gnomefreak> oh the -ircbots-team is fowarded to * bots-team
<h00k> morning.
<bazhang> hi
<gnomefreak> morning
<gnomefreak> hi
<h00k> I like when I leave for the evening and don't see any ! ops calls in #u-o or #u
<h00k> in the morning
<bazhang> knock wood
<h00k> I already did
<tsimpson> that has never happened to me
<funkyHat> h00k left for the evening at 11:59 and came back at half past 12 in the morning ⢁(
<h00k> funkyHat: yeah :(
<h00k> I had things to play with like a remote control plane
<h00k> and Brittany wanted me to watch 'Revolution OS'
<elky> I still haven't seen that.
<maco> me neither
<elky> So long as it doesn't feature eating stuff from between toes I probably will at some point.
 * ikonia watches alabd ask questions about wikipedia in #fsf
<elky> lawl
<Pici> ooh
<ikonia> Pici: ;)
<bazhang> the gnaa guy is in -ot
<ikonia> is he being a problem ?
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> Not yet.
<ikonia> (nick)
<Pici> elky is on the case
<bazhang> sockpupmex
<ikonia> crossing line now
 * elky compares him to her list
<bazhang> already banned in several channels for the same stuff
<Pici> yeah, quieted in #freenode and #defocus recently.
<bazhang> and ##politics
<h00k> bazhang: the knock-on-wood didn't help.
<bazhang> h00k, we cursed it!
<Pici> So, we need to figure out whether lubuntu is supported or not.
<bazhang> thought it was, no question
<gnomefreak> looks like a busy day
<Pici> bazhang: I thought so too, but now I'm confused.
<ikonia> Pici: I don't see why we can't extend support cover it
<bazhang> well lubuntu-desktop exists
<ikonia> it's not that much of a deal in terms of base differences, just need to pickup some more experience with the desktop
<elky> Does this mean you'll have to rename all the lubotus? Can you rename them to lobotus plzkthx for my amusement. Silly lobotomised things.
<h00k> sounds Latin
<ikonia> ughhhh
<Pici> sounds like that guy with the head things from Star Wars
<gnomefreak> lubuntu has deps on xfce. is it faster than xfce?
<bazhang> most certainly
 * gnomefreak thinks of trying it. thanks
<h00k> gnomefreak: no. thank *you*
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> installing it ina  few minutes when i go to lunch
<gnomefreak> make that 2 minutes
<oCean_> hello
<oCean_> please notice <GaneDolares> in #ubuntu spamming
<bazhang> hi
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (GaneDolares)
<bazhang> thanks oCean_
<oCean_> ok, bye
<ubottu> oCean_ called the ops in #ubuntu (RickRaven wants us to use dangerous commands)
<RickRaven> why i am parted from ubuntu chat?
<ikonia> RickRaven: you where removed for using a command that could potentially cause people issues
<RickRaven> it wasnt me : gdw2: RickRaven:It could protect you from screwing your system over, ie rm -rf /
<RickRaven> so then i asked if it is really possible to use that command?
<ikonia> RickRaven: yes, that was also delt with
<ikonia> RickRaven: he wasn't telling you to use that command, he was explaining the danger
<ikonia> RickRaven: well, it appears you may have been removed in confusion #
<RickRaven> and i wasnt also telling to use the command
<ikonia> I can see that (looking at the logs now)
<RickRaven> it is not a confusion it is a paranoia
<ikonia> it's not quite, it looks like someone was under the impression you where trying to offer that command, and at a glance it does look like that
<ikonia> looking back at the logs, I can see it was just a discussion that touched on the subject
<ikonia> if you'd be happy to accept our apologies, you're of course welcome to rejoin #ubuntu
<RickRaven> ok thank you
<ikonia> hello again
<RickRaven> btw what does really happen if i use rm -rf / just curious
<ikonia> RickRaven: the long story is it used to remove your root file system, and in certain situations still can, the sort answer is, thanks to coreutils protection, almost always nothing
<RickRaven> hmm ok thanks again
<RickRaven> see you
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Seveas> --> FotherMucker (50c2ed21@gateway/web/freenode/ip.80.194.237.33) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> <FotherMucker> Just having a power fap
<Seveas> probably something to watch out for
<ikonia> not again
<ikonia> I'll sort him
<ikonia> he's been asked to change his nick
<FotherMucker> I've been asked to come here by ikonia?
<ikonia> that ship has sailed
<FotherMucker> Oh wow
<ikonia> you have only come here after being banned and laughing about it in ##club-ubuntu - so take your troll activities elsewhere
<FotherMucker> I didn't know you had op powahs :o
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<FotherMucker> Lol k
<FotherMucker> I was gonna congratulate you
<FotherMucker> ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<h00k> I wish I was that cool
<ikonia> ?
<h00k> sarcasm
<ikonia> ah
<h00k> If you'd like, I can carry that over to #ubuntu if it's not already set
<h00k> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> can't pre-emptive ban like that, however, I think he's already banned for other reason from #ubuntu
<h00k> oh, we can't, alright
<IdleOne> in cases like the one above. I think we should reconsider the rule about preemptive bans.
<ikonia> I don't see why, it was only a minor issue
<IdleOne> not in every case but in the more then "normal" troll cases
<ikonia> I don't see him as a big deal,
<ikonia> he's not exactly got a history in ban tracker
<IdleOne> I didn't read all the scroll back but a week or so ago I had a run in with him also
<ikonia> I think someone has to be a serious issue before that sort of thing is considered
<IdleOne> don't believe I had to ban/remove
<IdleOne> anyway, wasn't here,didn't read, spoke to soon perhaps
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I been doing that all day :/
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-18
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !ucloak is <reply> If you're an Ubuntu !Member and would like an @ubuntu/member !cloak, join #ubuntu-irc and ask, and give a link to your Launchpad profile.
<elky> i kind of recommend not doing !cloak in it though, or it'll have people asking in #f
<IdleOne> agreed, could cause some confusion and they have enough to deal with without having to redirect to #ubuntu-irc
<topyli> popped into a pm window
<ikonia> ?
<topyli> ikonia: alabd. ^
<ikonia> oh
<topyli> decided not to join the channel after all but fill my query window with the same stuff instead
<ikonia> same old same old
<topyli> i'm having a good day, so i explained everything again, twice
<ikonia> prepare for another 2 times
<elky> At least.
<topyli> heh
<topyli> maybe i'll repeat the same thing 30 times
<elky> xchat is scriptable.
<elky> if PM from alabd, then
<ikonia> vortech ?
<jpds> His humble thing freaks me out.
<ikonia> a few people have comment on that, language is a tough one to crack if it's not your first langauge though
 * gnomefreak gets a bad feeling about this
<gnomefreak> junni seems to ask random users to join that channel (#ggz) its a gaming channel
<jpds> gnomefreak: Then, tell him not to/
<gnomefreak> jpds: waiting to make sure and i would like to see him do it to someone other than me in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i think i handled it as nice as i could be
<gnomefreak> now one more thing to work on than i can relax
<elky> I'm pretty sure that's a repeat offender.
<elky> (fwiw)
<asac> hi .. .how can i get the ubot thing in new channels?
<ikonia> asac: depends on the channel
<ikonia> different bots (clones) run in different channels
<ikonia> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> I'm surer there is a wiki page that tells you how to request
<jpds> asac: Which channel would you like to have it in?
<ikonia> just the man
<asac> jpds: i want ubottu (or a clone with same db and features in #linaro)
<asac> or if you have a bot that just does "bugs" then that
<jpds> asac: Done.
<asac> thanks!!
 * asac waves and leaves channel
<bazhang> may want to keep an eye on flames; using bt4 and wanting support (he has been told the proper channel for that) have to go out for a few
<bazhang> jungli had his ban lifted?
<funkyHat> bazhang: no
<bazhang> funkyHat, got him in PM, thanks
<funkyHat> He's just arrived in -ot
<bazhang> yep, after the chat via PM ( he says he is a nice guy, only ban-evaded to harass another user kaushal) and that he has changed now.
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling Kaushal has had problems before in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> with another user
<bazhang> jungli and indian_munnda (same person btw as blockcold)
<gnomefreak> yeah jungli
<bazhang> he's in -ot now as blockold
<gnomefreak> wait you mean that kaushli is blockcold?
<gnomefreak> yeah he said hi jto me and i cant figure out who it was until now
<bazhang> nope, jungli is blockold/indian_munnda
<elky> bazhang, lawl @ post-chat line.
<bazhang> elky, :)
<gnomefreak> hey ubot4 doesnt know mozilla bugs, they are kind of important for us in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Pici> pfft
<jpds> gnomefreak: Action has been taken.
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks
<h00k> morning all
<bazhang> #ubuntu-hk has a bot and nothing else (locobot_3) not even a topic
<h00k> what is hk?
<bazhang> hong kong
<topyli> now that's the kind of channel i want to be an op in
<bazhang> wonder if still belongs in the !cn factoid
 * jpds wonders if the HK mirror is still active.
<h00k> topyli: its stressful I bet!
<jpds> It's still UP! \o/
<bazhang> that came out of nowhere
<h00k> ubuntu tweak wouldn't be something that is supported, I'm going to guess, 'eh?
<bazhang> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gtweakui, tweak
<h00k> !tweak
<h00k> lag here :(
<h00k> tweak is unknown
<bazhang> !info tweak
<ubottu> tweak (source: tweak): an efficient hex editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.01-7 (lucid), package size 44 kB, installed size 180 kB
<h00k> er, a factoid for ubuntutweak, anyway. it's some script somebody wrote :(
<h00k> like Automatix
<tsimpson> every couple of years, someone thing "oh, I think I'll write a script to automate the install of restricted stuff"
<tsimpson> and they always do it WRONG
<tsimpson> mostly because there is no right way to automate such a thing, automation like that is not good
<jussi> or they create a distro with it alll in, a la mint...
<bazhang> ugh mint
<bazhang> whoa quick seeker
<Seeker`> slow bazhang is slow :P
<Pici> 14:24:16 <?faggot3> I'm testing something.
<Pici> (in pm)
<Seeker`> hmm
<bazhang> banning reaction time?
<funkyHat> tsimpson: i really don't know what's wrong with just installing -restricted-extras ⢁( ... it's not very hard
<funkyHat> I guess you still have to do the dvd css stuff manually, or do you?
<Seeker`> I'm off out, have fun in faggot3 reappears
<bazhang> klined
<Seeker`> nice
<tsimpson> funkyHat: you need to do it manually because it's technically illegal to automatically install it
<h00k> surprise!
<funkyHat> I thought it was just illegal to install it altogether? ;D
<funkyHat> *in certain countries
<tsimpson> yes, that too
<tsimpson> but automatically installing it gives no chance to read the licenses/legal conditions
<funkyHat> ah yeah
<jussi> right, who wants to be a guinea pig?
<jussi> (I need to test my forward alias)
<jussi> nobody? meh... Ill ask our lovely oftopicers...
<Pici> jussi: sure
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !forget flare183-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget eamspeak
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !forget also does a few other tasks, if she notices a bug number in the form "bug 2" then she will tell the channel what the bug
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Aniyah)
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-19
<gnomefreak> who was it i bugged about mozilla bug (ubot4) not working
<gnomefreak> either way its still not working
<gnomefreak> well either way it hasnt been updated
 * gnomefreak pretty much gone for the night
<Jordan_U> kaeser_ntbk in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> kaeser_ntbk Is now clearly trolling
<Flannel> Jordan_U: How can we help you?
<bazhang> is that a family friendly nick?
<IdleOne> which?
<Flannel> No, but it's changed
<Flannel> SexualAssburgers?
<bazhang> someone else nicked to it
<IdleOne> I would have to vote no on that
<Flannel> Oh, so someone did.
<Flannel> I've got him in PM
<IdleOne> was about to pm...
<IdleOne> incognito is the person you just banned
<Flannel> I didn't ban anyone
<bazhang> only removed
<IdleOne> removed
<bazhang> most of those doing the trolling in #freenode are also in #ubuntu , so we see their nick changes
<bazhang> vect is among them
<IdleOne> yeah
<Seeker`> The_Thing: how can we help you?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<IdleOne> The_Thing: Please part the channel. There is a no idling rule. Thank you
<ubottu> mmomjian called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Andorin called the ops in #ubuntu (Linux-C0d3r)
<IdleOne> Can someone kindly nudge The_Thing out
<h00k> Flannel: perhaps you can?
<Flannel> h00k: I used my mind powers!
<h00k> Rock on!
<h00k> Flannel: I'll practice
<elky> oh lordy, if only.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up (this is a test, and might not detect a full banlist correctly, please report problems to LjL): 451)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> In ubottu, vu1kan said: !don't is DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bazhang> I spent an hour going through all this with lana in #ubuntu-id ; she is asking the exact same questions now
<IdleOne> she needs more help perhaps
<bazhang> she quit without saying a word midway through
<IdleOne> -id is indonesia correct?
<bazhang> yep
<IdleOne> could just of been a bad connection and she got booted
<IdleOne> doesn't look like she is trolling though
<bazhang> she wants to add installed apps to her menu; she got the links and instructions on how to do so multiple times
<IdleOne> she/he?
<bazhang> she was told about gconf-editor , to use lamp and not xampp , and others
<IdleOne> maybe /msg it all to her and ask that she print them so she can have a hard copy of the instructions?
<bazhang> she means pentest a la bt4
<IdleOne> so she isn't even running Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> err
<Pici> bazhang: how many languages do you speak?!
<bazhang> yeah she says she is, just wants to recreate bt4 apps in Ubuntu; but has installed everything the "windows" way by extracting into here home folder
<bazhang> Pici, five, but bits of others as well
<Pici> yow
<bazhang> IdleOne, you see the issue now
<IdleOne> bazhang: yes, seems they want to do more then one thing at a time and not learn how to do it
<bazhang> put a perl script in here accessories menu
<IdleOne> if I understand she wants a launcher for the script
<bazhang> which point to her home where she extracted all her applications
<IdleOne> guess it would help to know what the script did
<IdleOne> but I don't know perl so wouldn't be mucvh help
<IdleOne> much*
<bazhang> she was in yesterday asking how she could make a clone of her install, including photoshop, other commercial software and her mp3 collection
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> I got to get outside and see people :/
<IdleOne> get some sun
<IdleOne> breath some fresh air
<brandon---> wow thats mature
<IdleOne> brandon---: Can you please follow the no swearing rule
<IdleOne> ?
<brandon---> sure
<brandon---> if someone can read my question instead of just spouting off !commands
<IdleOne> Thank you. I understand that you are frustrated and that sometimes factoids are not always helpful
<IdleOne> just try to be patient
<brandon---> when you plugin an ipod touch it opens up nautilus and it says it detects pictures and audio, and offers rhythmbox for audio and fspot for photos - but both of the options say ipod-time-sync on my dads pc
<brandon---> i am well aware of how to sync with rhythmbox so please dont tell me !ipod
<brandon---> as that has nothing to do with anything im asking, i wanna know why the default app  for viewing photos and listening to audio is "ipod-time-sync"
<IdleOne> brandon---: I don't have an ipod so I won't be able to help with that
<IdleOne> ban has been lifted in #ubuntu
<brandon---> well thanks for actually reading it
<brandon---> do you know how i would go about setting the default app for that sort of thing
<brandon---> i think he mightve messed it up somehow, idk how though
<IdleOne> not sure to be honest.
<brandon---> ok
<IdleOne> brandon---: try to keep calm. We are done here as far as I am concerned, if you could please part this channel :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from brandon---)
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (brandon---)
<bazhang> yikes
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> what is this pentest thing?
<IdleOne> all I can find is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPentest and third party links
<bazhang> something like backtrack
<bazhang> pen = penetration
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<IdleOne> not official?
<IdleOne> I presume
<bazhang> he said he was using Ubuntu not bt
<IdleOne> well then the above link is what he needs
<bazhang> he was asking for the login though; that is a blueprint, or so it seems
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (Faissal)
<bazhang> he just got booted from ##linux for that
<IdleOne> I am talking to him in msg
<bazhang> he got quieted then unquieted elsewhere, then just continued on, just a fyi
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> noted
<bazhang> also in #freenode
<IdleOne> do not unmute, he is threatening me with the rath of God and such
<TwYsTeD``> you need to repent of your sin
<TwYsTeD``> and accept the Lord Jesus Christ
<TwYsTeD``> as your Saviour that your sins may be blotted out
<TwYsTeD``> as that day of judgement comes
<TwYsTeD``> Jesus paid the price for your sin
<IdleOne> TwYsTeD``: if you came here to spam you may as well leave now
<TwYsTeD``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPAmQjI1Sog
<TwYsTeD``> Jesus Christ is Lord
<TwYsTeD``> and is coming back to rule and judge with righteousness
<TwYsTeD``> Halellujah!
<bazhang> TwYsTeD``, please stop that
<TwYsTeD``> \o/
<TwYsTeD``> you can ban me all you want but there isnt anythig your going to say or do
<TwYsTeD``> stop Jesus Christ from being the Lord
<TwYsTeD``> you will bow and confess Jesus is Lord
<TwYsTeD``> to the glory of the Father
<TwYsTeD``> regardless every knee will bow and every tongue will confess
<bazhang> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<knome> bazhang, ?
<TwYsTeD``> Hallelujah
<bazhang> knome unclear?
<knome> no :)
<IdleOne> set ban in #u also
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (freenode-)
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (bfckilla)
<jpds> Well, that guy was constructive.
<bazhang> hah
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
#ubuntu-ops 2010-06-20
<ubottu> pepper_haze called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> pepper_haze called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<elky> Now I'm getting PMd and I'm not exactly sure what he's trying to say.
<elky> Im not sure what smoking around kids has to do with abusing a bot.
<Flannel> With how little sense his conversation made, I wonder if english is his first language
<elky> I think it is. I'm not sure he's sober though.
<Flannel> That could be
<topyli> oh dear, i have someone lecturing scientology in pm :\
<topyli> at least i'm learning what the thought system is like, i've heard so much about the organisation
<elky> lol
<knome> :P
<Mamarok> topyli: thell him there is no theatan in you anyway, so they are loosing their time
<Mamarok> thetan*
<bazhang> no wonder. probably needs karmic or lucid for the google cl to work
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> and upgrading only python will break other things, one would imagine
<IdleOne> I would think so also, that is why I suggested upgrading to 9.10
<IdleOne> can't wait till he comes back and blames me for breaking his system
<bazhang> hah
<IdleOne> I did give fair warning I think
<bazhang> yep no doubt
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> bazhang: http://nzbget.sourceforge.net/Installation_on_POSIX
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> yup
<bazhang> he didnt really ask a question as far as I can see
<IdleOne> the other day he was having issues with libstdc++
<IdleOne> the version in lucid might be too new
<IdleOne> ??
<bazhang> teamspeak perhaps?
<IdleOne> teamspeak?
<bazhang> kids seems to want the newest version
<bazhang> for online gaming voIP
<IdleOne> nzbget is a usenet file get thingy
<IdleOne> not sure where the teamspeak came into play :)
<jpds> I thought mumble was the new hotness?
<IdleOne> when it works
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, eviljoker said: ubottu: thank you. is there a list of the bugs that have been arleady reported?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from wizard_2010)
<Eltanin> how can I get a cloak ubuntu/member/your_nick
<gnomefreak> you have to become an ubuntu member
<gnomefreak> opps hes gone
<gnomefreak> how do i /msg ubottu to log in, since ubot4 doesnt do admin commands
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: @login @btlogin
<gnomefreak> you mean /msg ubot4 @login?
<gnomefreak> i wasnt wsure if i needed the @
<gnomefreak> sorry not ubot4 but ubottu
<gnomefreak> ok i guess it doesnt tell me if i already bogged in
<gnomefreak> yep @whoami works
<gnomefreak> thanks IdleOne
<tsimpson> if you don't want to have to bother with @login, use @hostmask add *!*@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak
<tsimpson> then you'll be auto-identified with the bot as long as you have your cloak
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: i am already logged in when i show up, just wosnt sure due to bot changes. and for the record i miss ubottu, dont like ubot4
<tsimpson> ubot4 is different, yeah
<gnomefreak> slow as crap too
<tsimpson> hopefully, we'll get all the accounts stuff organised
<gnomefreak> oh so there is still work being done
<tsimpson> much
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ill be back a bit later. I have to get dinner started
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-13
<ikonia> hello gohdan
<gohdan> can someone update ubottu's factoid on "su"?
<gohdan> it treats su as sudo which is not the same thing
<ikonia> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !su
<gohdan> err
<ikonia> come on ubottu .....
<ikonia> !find su
<ubottu> Found: acpi-support, binfmt-support, firefox-kde-support, gir1.2-gnomegamessupport-1.0, gksu, gnome-sudoku, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, hfsutils, jfsutils, kdesudo (and 549 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=su&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<ikonia> !search su
<ubottu> Found: ubuntuone, code, selinux, proxy-#kubuntu-proxy-users*, alternatives, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, skypefail, helpersnack, ff3rc, mibbit and 349 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=su
<ikonia> I'm having a bad bot commands day, sorry
<ikonia> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> gohdan: what would you like to see in place for !su
<gohdan> idk. but su =/= sudo though
<gohdan> whatever the op overlords deem best would suffice
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with it as it is, in terms of it's saying use sudo,
<ikonia> but I appreciate what you're saying, it's worth looking at
<gohdan> fair enough. just thought it was looking into. it is /slightly/ incorrect
<ikonia> it is worth looking into
<ikonia> you're right in what you're saying
<ikonia> I'm just wondering if it's worth maintining another factoid that will say "don't use su, use sudo, see !sudo"
<gohdan> that too is incorrect as there are many uses for su
<gohdan> su is not super user do
<ldunn> sudo isn't super user do either o/
<ikonia> gohdan: in an ubuntu situation, what would you use su for other than becoming root
<ikonia> or even running a command as another user ?
<gohdan> logging in as another user
<gohdan> just because su defaults to root doesnt make it the same thing
<ikonia> which other user ? there are no other shell users
<gohdan> su  foo
<gohdan> not the same thing as sudo bar
<ikonia> gohdan: sorry, I'm not making myself clear
<ikonia> gohdan: the purpose of that factoid is to say use sudo instead of su on an ubuntu system, hence linking to sudo
<ikonia> in a default ubuntu situation there is no other user with an active shell available to be able to su to - other than root
<ikonia> hence why it's suggested using sudo for any other "other user" commands
<rww> I note that sudo can switch to other user also.
<rww> other than root, that is.
<gohdan> fairy snuff. just thought i would make a recommendation is all.
<ikonia> gohdan: if you have a suggestion for content, I'm open to it
<rww> The difference between the two in practice is really just that su asks for the destination user's password and sudo asks for the source user's password and requires the user be a sudoer.
<rww> The reason why !su is aliased to !sudo is that 99% of the times that people ask about su in #ubuntu it's because they want to be root.
<Flannel> You can use sudo to become another user too.
<gohdan> rww: i understand the rationale
<rww> (and as su asks for the destination password, and the root account is disabled in Ubuntu, and enabling it is not a supported operation in #ubuntu...)
<rww> But yes. I've used su on Ubuntu for legitimate reasons, so I know there's a point to it, I just don't think I've ever seen anyone in #ubuntu in the same situation.
<gohdan> very well then. i retract my suggestion
<gohdan> i thank the op overlords for granting me audience.
<gohdan> farewell
<rww> "overlord". I like that.
<ldunn> I for one...
<LjL> ... welcome...
<Flannel> ...our new rww overlord!
<Anastasius> Oh hi!  Nevermind.  :)
<rww> o.O
<ldunn> Curious.
<rww> I dunno if that was supposed to look like a banforward or if he's just bored. Oh well.
<rww> Hi log readers, btw.
 * ldunn waves
<rww> !no, firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<IdleOne> interesting
<rww> Guest1854567: Hello!
<rww> I'm such a horrible troll :3
<rww> IdleOne: I presume you can't see what lynx__ is typing right now?
<rww> ah, nvm
<IdleOne> I don't
<IdleOne> why?
<rww> just checking I did it rigth
<IdleOne> yup
 * rww checks moon phase
<IdleOne> he seemed so normal
<rww> 90.73% illuminated and waxing. figures.
<rww> heck of a hostmask.
<elky> I have a small inkling that's not going to be a fun negotiation.
<ikonia> hello newlife
<ikonia> bye newlife
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Plazma-Blooowz appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1579 users, 7 overflows, 1586 limit))
<mneptok> if there was an -ops quote page, ikonia saying "bye, new life," would be pinned to the top.
<ikonia> thank you
<mneptok> you speak for us all
<ikonia> hello Guest1855922  and Guest1855920
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (msmist appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ikonia> hello again Guest1856030
<ikonia> bye again Guest1856030
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ofgj-4 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Corey> Good morning, folks.
<rww> hrm. perhaps i will switch that banforward to a +q
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-14
<Corey> perfm at it again in #ubuntu-offtopic
 * rww readies the ninjaop shuriken
<Corey> rww: Quite.
<rww> thoughts on this?:
<rww> . !no, derivatives is <reply> Our channels provide support for Ubuntu and recognized derivatives only. If you're using an unofficial derivative, please use its support options instead, as there may be repository and software changes that affect your issue which we don't know about. For more information on recognized derivatives, see http://www.ubuntu.com/project/derivatives
<rww> (I think that focusing on what we /do/ support is likely to be easier to do than listing what we /don't/ support, but I can just fix the outdated stuff on !derivatives if y'all disagree :)
<persia> What's a "recognised derivative"?
<persia> Could we be consistent with other docs, and call them "flavours" if they are part of Ubuntu, and not if they aren't?
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu should be added to that list now
<persia> Yep.
<rww> persia: I'm just going off what the page says ;P
<persia> Fair enough.
 * persia schedules completely rewriting that page
<rww> why am I not surprised that kiffa has BT history
<rww> !joke > kiffa
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Plazma-Blooowz appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Tm_T> FYI
<Tm_T> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
 * popey grumbles at the webupd8 link
<Tm_T> ye, we need an ubuntu wiki page for the information
<Tm_T> but I'm lost with the said wiki, so...
<Flannel> Tm_T: Come up with the contents, a few of us know how to slog through the wiki, we'd be happy to take care of that part.
<Tm_T> I'll gather some txt
<Tm_T> Some crude base with two methods, http://paste.ubuntu.com/626435/
<Tm_T> I have no idea what the apt method do for an installed packages, does it downgrade to ones in the repository or not
<Tm_T> apparently only removes the ppa from sources.list
<ikonia> we must speak to the backtrack guys and get them to change the default xchat channel
<Tm_T> ikonia: do they have a bugtracker?
<ikonia> I don't know, I'm looking around the site now
<Tm_T> yes they do have, redmine
<Tm_T> http://redmine.backtrack-linux.org:8080/projects/backtrack
<ikonia> Lasers is just offering random advice
<bazhang> <oYseDnB> making any sense?
<oCean> i lost track 10 minutes ago...
<bazhang> he wants firefox.exe
<bazhang> anyone checking out tiox and thegoodcushion in -ot?
<ikonia> Pici: beat me to it
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Rez- appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (LopRez appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> I'm pondering adding a factoid for !sasl.
<oCean> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<rww> !-sasl
<rww> !-tor-sasl
<ubottu> tor-sasl is <alias> tor-gpg - added by Tm_T on 2010-08-14 22:45:41
<rww> well there's an anachronism for you
<rww> !-tor-gpg
<ubottu> tor-gpg aliases: torgpg, tor-sasl, torsasl - added by nalioth on 2007-03-14 06:43:29 - last edited by Tm_T on 2010-08-14 23:05:10
<Tm_T> wh, wh wh, what did I do now?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (njank appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-15
<rww> huzzah, a trainwreck!
<Tm_T> ?
<rww> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> bah, place redirects or flat ban for that snake
<rww> nah, hopefully they got the picture and won't be back for non-support reasons
<Tm_T> did you talk to celthunder how is actions were not ok?
<rww> more concerned about the channel members that think it's appropriate to link to 2g1c and then laugh about it while simultaneously complaining about offtopicness, personally
<Tm_T> that, indeed
<elky> Is it wrong that I read that as "flat out burn that places"
<elky> s/places/place/
<Tm_T> no, that's only good
<rww> celthunder just apologized in PM, fwiw
<Corey> I'd fix the grammar around the !anyone factoid.
<Tm_T> please do
<Corey> My syntax for modifying factoids is off.
<Tm_T> give a replacement text and I'll throw it in
<Tm_T> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ldunn> Corey: are you a new op? We're only allowed to edit factoids in this channel iirc. (New ops, that is).
<Corey> ldunn: Quite.
<Corey> A high percentage of the of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next  question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Corey> Er, too many "of the"
<Tm_T> !no, anyone is <reply>A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> Corey: good now? ^
<Corey> Tm_T: Better for now. :-)
<Tm_T> jolly good
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ieerh appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> nank called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> nank called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> nank called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> nank called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> ?
<GalahadForce> Do any of you guys run nvidia cards?
<GalahadForce> hey ubottu
<oCean> GalahadForce: hi there, are you aware that this is not the support channel?
<GalahadForce> i finally got it to boot in fail safe mode
<GalahadForce> oh im sorry
<Pici> k
<mneptok> I HAVE AN NVIDIA CARD!
 * mneptok bounces and awaits his prize
 * Tm_T gives mneptok a cookie and pats
<LjL> mneptok: no can mine :(
<gord> people talking to the bot as if its a person never gets old
<gord> its cute/adorable
<rww> LjL: you can, it's just not efficient!
<rww> gord: people talking to me as if i'm a bot is fun ^.^
<LjL> rww: tell mneptok about mining on nvidia
<rww> mneptok: nvidia likes points that float better than points that sink, or maybe the other way around, and bitcoin likes the one it doesn't like, so nvidia cards are crap and you should buy 10 million FPGAs and destroy the bitcoin economy instead.
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (UbuntuHero appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Corey> Response was a pile of racial epithets.  Lovely.
<IdleOne> that is his right to free speech
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (slack-m appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (slack-m appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (slack-m appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Corey> Something in the water today?
<IdleOne> school is done in two days right?
<IdleOne> it's going to be like this for the next 2.5 months :/
<Pici> Ugh
<Pici> sorry guys, I should have paid more attention to that
<Corey> Pici: Nah, we caught it.
<IdleOne> looks like a coordinated attack of the trolls
<Pici> Just trying to get some real work done here and can't pay full attention to IRC
<Corey> IdleOne: I'd not go that far.
<IdleOne> ok, so it's just a bunch of kids.
<Corey> I'm curious as to folks' thoughts on whether or not some distributions are reasonable to expect a certain level of technical competence from their respective userbases.
<Corey> Obviously Ubuntu targets everyone from the grandmothers on up the chain, but not every distro does this.
<charlie-tca> Why wouldn' t they be?
<charlie-tca> The distro should be entitled to decide who/what group their own user base will be.
<ubottu> blz called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest40866)
<Guest40866> hi
<blz> hello:  could we please have Guest40866 kicked from #ubuntu?
<blz> he's been lamely trolling for the better part of 30 minutes
<IdleOne> blz: LjL is dealing with it
<Guest40866> u said fuck u to me
<blz> IdleOne:  ok thank you
<IdleOne> Guest40866: Please mind your language
<Guest40866> so blz u should get kicked also?
<LjL> Guest40866: i don't see that sentence in the channel
<blz> Case in point...
<Guest40866> IdleOne, sorry
<Guest40866> LjL,  someoen did
<Guest40866> i think it was vatts
<LjL> Guest40866: i see. well, it wasn't blz. that probably escaped our attention.
<blz> LjL:  i recall it.  Someone became exasperated with his trolling when he said "I thought computers were designed to play games"
<blz> or something of the sort
<blz> anyway, i'll leave you to it
<blz> thank you
<LjL> Guest40866, do you think you can stick to the topic of Ubuntu technical support in #ubuntu?
<Guest40866> Ljl im new to this
<Guest40866> LjL i didint even know hot to install flash player
<Guest40866> LjL sorry if i use the channels wrong??
<LjL> Guest40866: well that's a perfectly acceptable question to ask in #ubuntu. on the other hand, your thoughts on what computers were designed for aren't.
<maco> Guest40866: from scrollback it looks like it was actually a very rude "shut up" not exactly the one you said (but still not ok)
<Guest40866> i apologize
<Guest40866> can you guys teach me hoe to use linux?
<LjL> chrisf, Metroshica: hi
<Guest40866> well im on ubuntu 11.04 i believe
<maco> if you're here as spectators, don't bother
<LjL> Guest40866: that's a bit of a big question.
<LjL> LordVoldemort: hi
<LjL> can we help you?
<IdleOne> Guest40866: Please use #ubuntu  for support
<Guest40866> IdleOne, are you on #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> blz Metroshica chrisf if you don't have any reason for being in here please do not idle in this channel.
<blz> aah sorry
<blz> forgot to sign out
<Guest40866> IdleOne, we cant be in here?
<LjL> only for the time needed to resolve op-related issues
<IdleOne> Guest40866: no.
<Guest40866> LjL ill leave sorry i didint know. can you help me out in the other channel?
<LjL> Guest40866: best is if you try asking specific questions, "how to use linux" is just too huge a topic.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops rubenjr Probably trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> !away > grayside|afk
<Corey> Okay, I've helped enough in #ubuntu that it's *probably* time I actually got a Ubuntu system running...
<Corey> There we go.
<IdleOne> took 2 minutes?
<LjL> installers are fast these days
<Corey> It is when you've got a virtualization system on hardware that rocks. :-)
<IdleOne> impressive
<Corey> vzctl create 112 --ostemplate ubuntu-10.04-minimal_10.04_amd64
<IdleOne> Will you adopt me?
<Corey> Should probably spin up an 11.04 as well.
<Corey> (3.87 MB/s) - “ubuntu-11.04-x86.tar.gz” saved
<Corey> Whee. :-)
<Corey> Doh, wanted 64 bit.
<Corey> Yeah, ran the vzcreate statement in "time"
<Corey> real0m4.881s
<IdleOne> now you're just showing off
<Corey> A bit. ;-)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-16
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kloerii appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Corey> I'd be very happy with idoru back in #ubuntu
<LjL> i'd be very happy if idoru didn't k-line random people
<Corey> LjL: Those people generally aren't sitting there innocently and getting whacked for no reason. :-)
<Corey> They /amsg a bunch of channels, or they repaste the same thing over and over and over.
<LjL> over and over meaning three times
<LjL> that's not something that should be dealt with with a k-line
<Corey> LjL: And the kline is pulled rapidly in those instances.
<LjL> except when it isn't
<LjL> i just disagree with the idea that bots should be doing things first, then if they do it wrong they can be fixed later. strongly disagree.
<LjL> bots should be *cautious* as much as possible
<Corey> I don't feel that "being unable to reconnect for a few minutes" is too harsh of a lesson for pasteflooding crap. :-)
<LjL> rww was unable to connect for a day
<LjL> if that's the time it takes for freenode staff to notice their k-lines
<LjL> well
<LjL> i'm not putting much trust into it
<Corey> LjL: That won't happen again. :-)  Measures have been implemented to prevent such things.
<Corey> Like anything else, it's still evolving.
<LjL> rww will be relieved
<IdleOne> is there some sort of global +q instead of a kline?
<Corey> Good question.
<IdleOne> I could deal with random user getting +q that channel ops could override with an exempt
<kloeri> there's nothing like a global +q
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Nickkkkk> ._.
<Nickkkkk> What am I supposed to do now?
<Pici> I didn't do that.
<rww> maybe it died and autorestarted
<rww> FloodBots are being wonky too. I blame the eclipse.
<Pici> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
 * Pici shrugs
<rww> sabiancrash_cgx, CP-Knox, and CP-HM have client scripts that issue CTCP PING in response to !ping. I'm still wrangling Quassel, feel free to do something about them if you care.
<rww> IdleOne doesn't trust me :(
<IdleOne> I do.
<IdleOne> wondering what to do about it.
<rww> I'm not sure I care either, regardless of opping giving me a headache right now.
<Corey> I'll handle it.
<rww> I for one like that my !ping factoid edit gets regular use ;P
<Corey> No response from any of the three; want me to remove them from the channel until they get that sorted out?
<Corey> No response to !list, fortunately.
<IdleOne> sabiancrash_cgx sent a /notice with ping reply
<IdleOne> up to you Corey
<Corey> Do we have a policy on it?
<Corey> In most of the channels I op in, that'd be a kick, followed by a kickban if it was repeated.
<Corey> But #ubuntu is more structured.
<IdleOne> normally clients are not supposed to respond to any !commands
<Corey> Yeah.
<Corey> Kicked all three, banned the two that autorejoined, commented in the bantracker.
<IdleOne> so that would make them a talking bot of sorts
<Corey> rww: Any ping responders?
<rww> Corey: just the guy who was talking about it in #ubuntu
<Corey> rww: Yay, the bans are holding on cp-hm and cp-knox then.
<bazhang> * [Guest52979] (~ruben@24-151-123-86.dhcp.nwtn.ct.charter.com): Ruben
<bazhang> is back
<tsimpson> Corey: remove/kick or banforward here with comment in the tracker about the script
<tsimpson> (that's the closest to a policy we have)
<Corey> tsimpson: Nothing triggers now, so yay.
<bazhang> ban forward amr? thoughts?
<LjL> +1
<LjL> you don't swear and then leave
<bazhang> <Owner> fine.. btw.. My Securecom is up.. (secure communication server ((unlike here))) magizian.hopto.org
<bazhang> wonder if that is the magizian spammer of late
<hypatia> bazhang: most likely, yes
<ikonia> magizian again......
<popey> @btlogin
<fanclub> I make a joke and ikonia has an autistic fit on me
<fanclub> will some please help?
<Pici> fanclub: Not if you're going to conintue on like that.
<fanclub> continue like what? you guys take this thing called irc beyond serious
<fanclub> bet you're all darlings with the ladies
<Pici> fanclub: Treating others the way you have is not acceptable, period.
<fanclub> i'm writing about this in my next fanclub edition. Ikonia is going to have editorials written about his autistic tendencies by our highly devoted staff
<fanclub> ikonia, researching this story, are you on any prescription medicine for your flaming autism
<fanclub> ?
<fanclub> there's guidelines?
<fanclub> I wanna read them! Can I find them in PDF or DOCX format, please?
<Pici> fanclub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fanclub> durrr... tough crowd
<fanclub> Pici, nevermind, stopped caring. you waited too long. Getting messages from interested readers signing up
<fanclub> will write a big editorial about how doing free tech support for a fortune 500 company turns you into an asshole
<fanclub> toodles
<charlie-tca> did I miss something? When did Ubuntu become a fortune 500?
<Pici> maybe fanclub is from the future.
<oCean> did I miss something? Am I really doing free support?
<ikonia> I think he may mean me after goolging
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mnwen appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> if someone says "kick me I don't care......"
<ikonia> you know the next line is not going to be a good contribution
<ikonia> kicked him he hit other channels
<ikonia> damn chanserve slow
<ikonia> err I can't op
<jpds> Cool.
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> there is goes
<ikonia> BIG lag
<Pici> eesh
<Juest> hey, why i am banned still?
<Juest> help
<Juest> hey
<Juest> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tm_T> Juest: hi
<Corey> Juest: Hello.
<Corey> !bansearch Juest #ubuntu
<ubottu> Corey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Corey> Er
<oCean> try @
<Corey> oCean: It's a script, not a bot command.
<Corey> I found it.
<Tm_T> I'm heading to sleep, good night
<Corey> Looks like it's ikonia's ban.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-17
<IdleOne> !guidelines > cryptopsy
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu cryptopsy inappropriate comments about peoples appearance.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Corey> IdleOne: He's aborticide.
<IdleOne> he is?
<IdleOne> well then he is ban evading
<Corey> Yeah, check his account name.
<Corey> IdleOne: Nope.
<Corey> liated/aborticide] by rww
<Corey> 19:26:04 -!-  account  : aborticide
<Corey> End of Lastlog
<Corey> 19:26:38 -!- iskin [~iskin@pool-108-23-208-183.lsanca.fios.ver
<Corey> ER.
<Corey> 17:12:54 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net *faggot*!*@*$#ubuntu-ops *!*@unaffiliated/aborticide] by rww
<Corey> rww pulled it.
<IdleOne> hmm ok
<Corey> And he's booted.
<Corey> And he's back in.
<maco> creeper
<Corey> Hey, he apologized.
<maco> Corey: uh, no?
<Corey> maco: Well not to you directly, but... :-)
<Corey> Progress of a sort.
<IdleOne> not it isn't
<Corey> id $a:aborticide
<Corey> IdleOne: ^
<Corey> Ah, you got it.
<Corey> Disregard me. :-)
<IdleOne> I punch you in the face and 5 seconds later tell you I am sorry....
<maco> IdleOne: and not even me, someone else?
<IdleOne> to top it off
<maco> like as though totally unaware he was being the creepiest creep ive met on the internet
<Corey> maco: If that's the creepiest, you need to get out more. :-
<Corey>  /
<maco> hmm oh right
<Corey> And/or count your blessings.
<maco> there was the one guy who joined #ubuntu-reviews to tell me he liked my breasts
<maco> why do i do ubuntu stuff again?
<Corey> http://www.sequestered.net/~cquinn/sleepydog.jpg <-- Ethel gets that too.
<Corey> maco: The tirck is not to let the nutbars get to you...
<IdleOne> I think that is part of the trick but if we don't put a stop to it it will get worse
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is about tolerance,acceptance,respect.
<Corey> IdleOne: Quite.
<Corey> I'm not saying we accept it, my apologies if that's how I came across.
<IdleOne> it did seem like you were saying it's ok to be a little creepy.
<Corey> My position is that the solution (and I'm not saying it's easy by any stretch) is to remember that one or two creepers aren't worth throwing in the towel over.
<Corey> "We deal with the nutters so other folks don't have to" so to speak.
<IdleOne> I don't anybody is throwing in the towel just yet and yes part of what we do is deal with the nutters.
<IdleOne> I don't think *
<Corey> Oh, do we have any ops in the greater Seattle area?
<IdleOne> and it would be lovely to catalyse and get aborticide to stop being such a creepy troll but I think they have proven themselves.
<Pici> I forget where hypatia is these days, I thought she was out there.
<IdleOne> she is back on the east coast
<Pici> ah
<Pici> I think the closest to Seattle is a few California ops
<Corey> Yeah, I'm in Los Angeles, but I'm going to be in Seattle in a couple weeks.
<Corey> One of the PAX guys is marrying my wife's friend from law school.
<Corey> Figured I'd hoist a pint of beer / milk with anyone in the area.
<Corey> I got to grab coffee with nhandler a couple weeks ago, it was a blast.
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> Corey: This might help https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-washington/+members#active
<IdleOne> check out wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour also
<IdleOne> yup washington team has an Ubuntu hour
 * nhandler didn't realize allison randal was in washington
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mquint appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (pissedkid appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, GTRsdk said: !ops pissedkid is using fowl language
<ubottu> GTRsdk called the ops in #ubuntu (pissedkid is using fowl language)
<Flannel> Oh hey.
<ubottu> tripelb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Anyone know anything about Lee_Prison's command?
<bazhang_> thanks tsimpson for responding to that
<bazhang_> ie the "stupid rule"
<tsimpson> :)
<elky> Corey, I think what you fail to realise it's not just "one or two".
<elky> Also, that most of the time it's a game to see how far they can get our boundaries moved before the movement of boundaries becomes the "fault" of those whose boundaries have been moved and validation for even worse stuff.
<elky> hah, when did ubottu's ping swap hhgttg quotes?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu DJHenjin spent an hour helping him constantly giving smart mouth responses even after the help has been finished, bad attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> LjL, heh
<bazhang> someone nicked using corey-
<jussi> corey is a pretty common name
<bazhang> check the whowas on that one though
<jussi> yeah...
<charlie-tca> Why are private bugs no longer announced by ubottu as private. They now come up as "not found"  instead of private
<Pici> charlie-tca: Its likely a bug.
<tsimpson> not a bug, it's LP
<tsimpson> LP (now) just sends a 404 if it's private or non-existent, there is no way to tell which
<Pici> The bot could say that, instead of just saying: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8d65a2c> bug 792320 not found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 792320 in ubuntu-website-content "canonical.com: Youtube videos embedded on the url`s has been deleted from source." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792320
<Pici> (I'm guessing someone just updated that specific bug)
<tsimpson> other than making it prettier (which didn't get done somewhere along the line), it's what's expected
<Corey> oCean: Beat me to it. :-)
<oCean> again
<oCean> :)
<bazhang> jlholmes is a clear troll
<bazhang> jjovereats seems familiar
<topyli> i remember him too. the rants are familiar also
<topyli> it's not about unity, he was saying the same thing at least four releases ago
<Juest> grrrrrr
<Juest> still banned -.-
<Juest> wtf
<Juest> hey
<h00k> Juest: er, hello. How I can we help you?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Juest> lol
<Juest> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Juest> wah
<Juest> ummm
<Juest> i am banned from ubutu
<Juest> ubuntu*
<Juest> still
<h00k> Alright, let me check the tracker, give me a second.
<h00k> Juest: do you know why you were banned?
<Juest> damn ikona!
<Juest> yes
<Juest> simple lie
<Juest> h00k:
<Juest> hey
<h00k> Juest: hang on a second, I'm taking a look.
<Juest> well....
<h00k> Juest: I am seeing that ikonia banned you, unbanned you, and then re-banned you for not following the terms you had agreed to.
<Pici> ..
<h00k> Juest: stop that.
<h00k> this is going to be a problem.
<Corey> Juest: Stop.
<IdleOne> Juest: while you are in here please focus on irc. every time you switch application on your phone you quit irc.
<Juest> well. i am sorry, this android keeps reconnecting
<Juest> uh
<Juest> is the same
<Juest> and is stable
<h00k> Juest: I am seeing that ikonia banned you, unbanned you, and then re-banned you for not following the terms you had agreed to.
<Juest> just a crap that disconnects
<IdleOne> in that case come back when you are on a computer that can maintain a connection to irc
<Juest> i followed terms
<Juest> ikonia hates ne
<Juest> me*
<h00k> Juest: apparently not, I'm going to let you take this one up with ikonia.
<Corey> That needs to stop.
<Juest> well, disconnection says network connection lost
<Corey> Juest: Take it up with ikonia when you're on a device that can sustain an IRC connection, please.
<Juest> ok
<Juest> and most of time i cannot use a PC
<Juest> just mobile
<Corey> Justfigureitout: Hello.  Can we help you with something?
<Justfigureitout> hey I would like to know why I was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and if there is a way I can work it out
<Juest> crappy irc
<Corey> Justfigureitout: [your comments in private message in request to posting rude links is upacceptable] was the ban message you received.
<Juest> this says here->> ** You are now disconnected (Network connection lost)
<h00k> Juest: please return when you have a solid connection
<Corey> Juest: We're not going to troubleshoot your client here, just get it fixed please.
<Juest> what's was my ban?
<Justfigureitout> ok so posting rude links
<IdleOne> Juest: you were banned for not following the channel rules.
<Corey> Justfigureitout: Yes.  That's why you're banned.
<h00k> ubottu: tell Justfigureitout about codeofconduct
<ubottu> Justfigureitout, please see my private message
<Juest> ok, later, just wanting to know the kick message that ikonia made
<IdleOne> !logs > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<Juest> ubottu: tell Juest about codeofconduct
<Juest> lol
<Juest> ...
<Justfigureitout> !logs > Justfigureitout
<ubottu> Justfigureitout, please see my private message
<Corey> Juest: Was there anything else?  If not, please /part the channel.
<Juest> ok
<Corey> Justfigureitout: Was there anything else?
<Justfigureitout> what do I need to do to get unbanned
<IdleOne> agree to follow the code of conduct and !guidelines, not post links to inappropriate content.
<Justfigureitout> well of course
<Justfigureitout> I remember the link now it was like almost a week or so ago
<Justfigureitout> I had to go look at the logs lol
<Justfigureitout> I do apologize I had no idea that link was innappropriate
<Corey> Justfigureitout: Understood.  Please follow the code of conduct going forward.
<Corey> Okay...
<topyli> if i may add something here, according to the report you weren't very cooperative in resolving the issue.... nevermind
<knome> heh
<IdleOne> people are not patient enough
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-18
<Corey> bazhang: I'd boot perfm personally.
<Corey> Known issue, I just had to remove from ##windows for the same thing.
<bazhang> Corey, yep. pretty much non-stop issue.
<bazhang> what a surprise
<Corey> Hmm, that one didn't get me a ban tracker notice.
<bazhang> yeah, the +q dont for me either
<bazhang> you can still @mark #ubuntu-offtopic perfm comment though
<Corey> bazhang: Far as I'm concerned that can sit there for a week or two.
<Corey> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic perfm Persistent troll, probably best to leave quieted for a while
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> or in perpetuity
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu L1nuxRules 061711-[20:54:33] <L1nuxRules> enter password then type rm -rf /  user has been warned 1 time to not give that command.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> wildgoose called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> wubi works from within xp as well?
<hypatia> bazhang: not really within
<bazhang> <ferra> do you know why my kernel is candela?   any idea what he means?
<bazhang> * Guest1872381   that seems to be one extra numeral
<ikonia> for the record justfigureit out was VERY rude in pm when I tried to work it out with him at the time
<ikonia> Fuck you, I'm l33t, I'll get around your ban, you've made a big mistake banning me etc etc
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> at mark'd him yet?
<ikonia> no, I banned him and it's in the comments
<bazhang> ah okay
<ikonia> I don't know if he got unbanned in the conversastion above, hence making you all aware of it
<bazhang> not checked the bt today
<ikonia> the fact that he's saying "I didn't know that was in appropriate" is nonsense more so on his comments in the style of "fuck you, you don't tell me what to post etc etc"
<ikonia> I suspect he tried to get around the ban, and failed and has now changed his tone (personal opinion only)
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> also for the record juest who thinks I hate him pm'd me while you where having the conversation in -ops
<ikonia> 18:23 <Jungar> hi
<ikonia> 18:25 <Jungar> ?
<ikonia> 18:25 <Jungar> hor nhd khdtero
<ikonia> 18:25 <Jungar> sieb knoer dgte ?
<ikonia> 18:25 <Jungar> nach turewn oiyjhdr
<ikonia> sorry, I meant jungar
<ikonia> 18:25 <Jungar>  :)
<ikonia> again at the same time as "sug" signing in
<ikonia> I'm out for the day.
<ubottu> In ubottu, wonka_ said: the xp is unable to initiate the install, something is different on the hd
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops Linux4UnMe is trolling
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Linux4UnMe said: !ops wols is a fairy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wols said: !ops grappr is threatening other users. < grappr> boaz: i'm going to hit your linode machine with hella ddos, i'll run up $5k in bandwidth costs for you in minutes
#ubuntu-ops 2011-06-19
<Jordan_U> Any objections to a banforward for flyback (see #ubuntu)?
<bazhang> sure. I already @mark'd him
<bazhang> what about metatagg
<bazhang> forward to ##fix_your_connection ?
<Corey> .w
<Corey> sudokill: How can we help you?
<sudokill> hi can i request an unban from #ubunut?
<sudokill> ubuntu*
<Corey> Stand by, checking.
<sudokill> ok
<Corey> sudokill: Looks like you were a bit off topic a few day back...
<Corey> !coc > sudokill
<ubottu> sudokill, please see my private message
<Corey> sudokill: Please review the code of conduct. :-)
<sudokill> alright
<sudokill> i know why i was banned i was just being silly
<Corey> sudokill: That's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for going forward. :-)
<sudokill> :)
<Corey> sudokill: Go play.  Please behave.
<sudokill> ok thanks
<Corey> I've pulled the ban in question.
<Corey> No worries.
<Corey> That was painless.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Hanzo said: !Tiowero: who is new gm?
<bazhang> l2user and hanzo
<IdleOne> looks like they were testing a bot, tester
<bazhang> Juest, hi
<Juest> hi, i came to deal with the trouble
<bazhang> Juest, what trouble
<Juest> UMMMMM
<Juest> ups
<bazhang> Juest, yes?
<Juest> umm, check log from 17/6
<bazhang> Juest, better you tell me directly
<Juest> welll
<bazhang> ?
<Juest> i just don't remember well...
<bazhang> Juest, no way to help you then
<Juest> -.-
<bazhang> Juest, you said "the trouble"
<Juest> someone here remembers about my iusse the day 17/6?
<bazhang> Juest, your ban in #ubuntu ?
<Juest> yeah
<bazhang> Juest, okay, and?
<Juest> i don't know, they told me to come back when i have a suitable platform to face my iusses
<bazhang> Juest, you know why you were banned in #ubuntu ?
<Juest> yes, because lie and guidelines fail
<bazhang> Juest, please take a few minutes and read the guidelines and code of conduct for the ubuntu channels
<bazhang> !guidelines | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<Juest> :(
<bazhang> ?
<Juest> wondering, what are all channels?
<bazhang> Juest, are you going to try to resolve this or not
<bazhang> Juest, if so, go ahead and read those two linked documents and we can resume in a few minutes
<Juest> yes, but i just trying to behave well, i just want to get support
<Juest> i just want to know about every channel
<Juest> what channels are supervised by you guys?
<bazhang> Juest, have you read the code of conduct and the guidelines in their entirety?
<Juest> :(
<Juest> too lazy
<Juest> it's 2:30AM
<bazhang> Juest, okay, then no way to move forward. Please dont idle in this channel.
<Juest> :(
<Juest> i was going to somewhere when i came here at 17/6
<bazhang> Juest, you won't read the guidelines or the code of conduct, there's no way to go forward.
<bazhang> Juest, your ban will not be lifted in #ubuntu .
<Juest> :(
<bazhang> Juest, was there anything else?
<bazhang> Juest, I can see you are active, please respond
<Juest> yes, just wanting to know what channels are managed by you guys
<bazhang> !alis | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Juest> oh thanks
<bazhang> Juest, you are welcome. Please don't idle here as our business is concluded. Thanks.
<Juest> well
<bazhang> <mundi> What? THere is no damn topic. It's just a mishmash of people with problems who don't know how to use google!!
<bazhang> lovely
<elky> heads up, the wiki login seems b0rked
<oCean> changelogs.ubuntu.com seems unreachable.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, salvatore_ said: ubottu: I hope that is not a bug
<ubottu> koshieFinalReliz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Tester Being spammy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> ^^ Needs to be updated to include Unity, though I can't think of a concise way to phrase it.
<IdleOne> Unity -> alt-F2 -> type terminal -> hit enter key ?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: that might work in any of those desktops
<IdleOne> Tm_T: I think it would
<charlie-tca> unity Ctrl+Alt+t opens a terminal
<topyli> i just wrote a long unity review, but i now realize i never looked at the menu stuff
<topyli> iirc it has application catecories just like the old menu, so accessories -> terminal should exist
<tonyyarusso> By default it shows all applications together - you have to click a rather inconspicuous dropdown in the upper right and select Accessories.
<charlie-tca> topyli: Ithought your review was very fair
<topyli> i do my best to be fair, but i make no effort to be objective. i approach stuff from my own needs and workflow
<topyli> hence, no word about menus for example :)
<topyli> tried to make my own idiosyncracies transparent in the first part's preamble though
<topyli> tonyyarusso: ah ok, so it's designed for search. fortunately it works great
 * tonyyarusso doesn't want to search for applications :(
<charlie-tca> It is quite impartial
<topyli> most people only run a handful of apps anyway, and those fit nicely in the launcher as favorites
<tonyyarusso> Oh, no argument there - Unity is great for most people.  It just still sucks for *me*.
<charlie-tca> right. I think it is great for new people, I just don' t work the way it does.
<tonyyarusso> I saw a screencast of gnome-shell and that looks more promising for me.
<topyli> it's pretty great, but not without annoyances of course. love the workspaces. great window management
<topyli> the worst thing is when you enter the 'overlay' or the activities view, whatever it's called, you can do nothing with the keyboard. you *must* click stuff to activate a window or a workspace
<tonyyarusso> eww
<charlie-tca> yeah, that kind of sucks for people that can not use a mouse
<topyli> the trick is of course is not to go there if you want to use keyboard for window/workspace management :)
<tonyyarusso> Does nobody do usability testing anymore?
<topyli> charlie-tca: those people will activate the 'mouse keys', readily available in the accessibility menu
<charlie-tca> yes, we do
<charlie-tca> But, if the devs don't listen because usability messes with "pretty", what difference does it make?
<charlie-tca> That they got to how?
<topyli> you can focus the panel with the keyboard, and select panel items then
<charlie-tca> Isn't that like telling the user that needs on onscreen keyboard "Just open a terminal and type onboard, hit enter" to start it?
<topyli> i forget the shortcut, but it's easy enough. same as in gnome2
<charlie-tca> I better go hide again. I get a bit frustrated with usability
<topyli> i'm sure there are other ways to enable accessibility. i'm just not familiar with the tricks. gnome has an accessibility team too you know :)
<tonyyarusso> And the reason you wouldn't program it to allow the keyboard by default would be?
<charlie-tca> yup, I do. Unity threw out everything they do
<charlie-tca> tonyyarusso: we can't even get ubuntu to put it back in the menus
<tonyyarusso> I thought Unity's goal was to make accessibility better :(
<topyli> ok, looks like orca is available quite easily in the menu
<charlie-tca> no, it was to make usability better/the same for all sizes of computers and phones
<tonyyarusso> So, universal suckage?
<charlie-tca> Orca is a screen reader
<charlie-tca> find Onboard
<charlie-tca> Accessibility started at 0% at the beginning of Natty, and ended somewhere close to 50%
<topyli> oh it's sneakily called "on-screen keyboard"
<topyli> fooled me!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-11
<bazhang> * [superuser] (~superuser@host-76-11-240-170.newwavecomm.net): superuser
<bazhang> <superuser> ill come back later and say i have ubuntu lol
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu [brianp1992] (~admin@host-76-11-240-170.newwavecomm.net): admin refuses to listen to advice about mixing version repos
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <superuser> bazhang, i looked thro my repos and i have hardy precise natty crunchbang and debian repositories, is this bad?
<bazhang> ...augh
<IdleOne> he still isn't running ubuntu, why are we allowing him to waste the channels time?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> this is actually amazingly on topic considering the last 48 hrs or so
<mah454> IdleOne, Hello
<mah454> can open my account at this time ?
<bkerensa> mah454: Do you need some help?
<mah454> bkerensa, my account 6 week ego banned !
<mah454> bkerensa, please open my account !
<Corey> Looks like it's an IP ban, not an account ban.
<bkerensa> Corey: Does it give a reason and is there a expiration date?
<Corey> My ubottu perms are a bit broken, you'll have to tell me. :-)
<mah454> Corey, How can i join to #ubuntu ?
<Corey> mahdi: The last time you were in the channel you gave an encoded destructive command.
<mah454> Corey, I forget this !
<mah454> please open my account !
<Corey> " <mah454> Please do not run this command : $(echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p)"
<mah454> Corey, true , I send this message 6 week ago ! and i forget this ...
<Corey> mah454: Please don't do it again.
<mah454> Corey, ok , excuse me
<Corey> mah454: Okay.  You're allowed back in #ubuntu; please behave.
<mah454> Corey, Thank you :)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (ewfr)
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudohttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> doesn't exist
<ikonia> we need to edit the "sudo" factoid
<DJones> ikonia: Is that not because the link repeats itself, splitting the link & the page comes up
<mneptok> uhhh
<mneptok> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> nice spot
<ikonia> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> ah, I just did copy and paste fail
<ikonia> and then reading fail
<ikonia> mcloy 16:33 -!- mcloy [~scutishbu@175.110.75.40]
<ikonia> ban dodging
<bazhang> <SlowCheetah> ##Ubuntuphone
<bazhang> trying to register that. I thought #ubuntu-phone already existed
<Fuchs> note the namespace there.
<bazhang> the two ##
<Fuchs> yes
<DJones> I thought he was asking to be affiliated with the channel, its registered to ryuguns
<bazhang> since it's not official, wonder if it might be ill-used
<Fuchs> and being in the ## namespace, it's not for an official project :)
<bazhang> ryuguns rings a bell
<bazhang> oCean, UR NOT TEH BOSS UV ME!!111
<oCean> one of these days...
<bazhang> today is a good day
<oCean> he has shown lots of unprofessional behaviour lately
<bazhang> and no way that new non ubuntu channel is used for troll raids
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> sry mah lolz ? baz
<oCean> (:
<oCean> someone forward veehex to ##fix_your_connection in lubuntu?
<oCean> (or not, not much traffic there atm)
<mneptok> "When you are reasonably certain your connection is stable, please join ##fixed-mah-connection to remove the forward."
<bazhang> <MonkeyDust> B0g4r7  sudo -i is a no no here
<bazhang> since when
<mneptok> AFAIK, 'sudo -i' is How That's Done.
<bazhang> the rootsudo factoid has all kinds of scary warnings about that and sudo -s
<bazhang> but have noticed plenty of helpers, including those in this channel suggest it, in lieu of enabling root password
<LjL> there's no reason to use "sudo -i" if you just need to run one command, then you use sudo and that command
<oCean> Sure, I would use and suggest it in cases where you need several commands requiring root privileges
<LjL> but if you need a row of commands for some reason, sudo -i is just fine
<oCean> indeed
<bazhang> so hardly a no-no
<oCean> yep, I'm not sure why monkeydust said so
<LjL> the case here was with shell redirects
<LjL> for those, you can do sudo sh -c "blah > blah"
<LjL> but suggesting sudo -i instead of that hardly seems a crime
<oCean> or echo blah | sudo tee -a blah.txt
<Pici> LjL: you aren't logged in.
<LjL> Pici: not identified you mean? but i'm cloaked O.o
<Pici> LjL: /whois doesn't show any account info.
<bazhang> does here
<bazhang> he also set -i
<Pici> Probably server weirdness.
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> i'm on mIRC at the moment, can't find where notices go :P
<bazhang> ssl? or sasl
<Pici> secure connection is ssl.
<bazhang> didnt know konvy could do that
<LjL> i'm using a bouncer, not connected directly from konv/mIRC
<bazhang> in quassel it's a cinch
<bazhang> seems to be some hash mismatch bug in latest update/upgrade
<Pici> poking #canonical-sysadmin about the hashsums
<Pici> dunno whats going on
<bazhang> half a dozen reports just in the last two hours
<Pici> yah
<Pici> 13:59:38 <fo0bar> Pici: one of the us.archive mirrors appears to be bad, I'll take it out of rotation
 * LjL makes Pici look at the mirror
<Pici> :P
<bazhang> what an a propos nick for the situation
<bazhang> <semarjt> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be working again, btw
<Jordan_U> :)
<ikonia> mneptok: do you know this guy ?
<ikonia> mneptok: do you have any relationship with chuck_norris ?
<mneptok> ikonia: none. but he was asked to stop using IM speak earlier by oCean. /lastlog mah
<ikonia> ahhh I thought you may know him
<ikonia> I was going to ask you to speak to him about how he helps
<ikonia> (assuming you knew him)
<mneptok> ikonia: you just saw my first inputline addressed to him
<ikonia> so I see
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Still reading the scrollback, but Chuck_Norris's advice may be sound because it's grabbing *firmware*, not a kernel module. And the firmware which runs on the card shouldn't be tied to a given kernel version. That not to say that it was good for them to give said advice without understanding themselves the difference between firmware and a linux kernel module.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I totally get that, where he was going was fine, it was the approach he was taking
<ikonia> if it was the first time he'd done it I'd let it slide but he seems to be a "google and advise" rather than know the answer and advise
<oCean> ikonia: he does that quite a lot
<oCean> suggesting, it might be this or that, idk, lol
<oCean> etc
<ikonia> well, it went from his advice, to an askubuntu thread, to something he'd read in the past
<ikonia> not a problem with where he was going but he didn't seem to have any idea in what he was suggesting or why, that to me is dangerous
<ikonia> at least without any form of warning
<oCean> I @marked him yesterday, but he already has several warnings, pushes etc
<oCean> yes, that is his m.o.
<ikonia> hello Jordan_U
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> hello Joselin
<Joselin> hello ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ? how can we help ?
<Joselin> do you se a cr7?
<ikonia> a cr7 ?
<Joselin> yes is a friend of school he is conectate but i dont where is he
<Pici> Joselin: You've been forwarded to the operator channel for repeatedly flooding #ubuntu
<Joselin> i cant understand you
<Pici> Joselin: You keep spamming #ubuntu. You have been asked to stop. You have not stopped.
<Joselin> but i cant talk here
<Pici> Joselin: #ubuntu is english only.  If you want to speak in spanish you will need to join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> Do you understand?
<Joselin> yes
<Joselin> i question here but the people says of they dont see he
<Pici> Joselin: You should be able to join #ubuntu-es or rejoin #ubuntu now
<Joselin> i am in this channel
<Pici> Joselin: You are in #ubuntu-ops right now.
<Joselin> but i am talking in three diferents cannels
<Pici> #ubuntu-ops is not for support.
 * LjL makes Pici a monument, forgets to secure it, leans on it while Pici is passing and crushes him with it
<h00k> crushed by self
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1661 users, 4 overflows, 1665 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1663 users, 4 overflows, 1667 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-12
<bazhang> <NBG757> ki4ro : there are many approaches
<bazhang> many odd answers, and never a follow up. will not directly answer questions either
<bazhang> see the comment about mount shortly before it's reply
<bazhang> ah it quit,
<bazhang> yankees52 seems to be trolling various channels
<bazhang> * [Minorminer] (~Minormine@99-195-109-156.dyn.centurytel.net): Minorminer  <---bot also same IP as nbg757
<bazhang> <WilsonStudioWeb> I'm working on building a software site similar to android app center. or Tucows.
<bazhang> ubuntu app store
<Flannel> tucows?  I haven't heard that name in a decade.
<Cheri703> Flannel: I use Ting phone service (in the US) it is by Tucows
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (orca)
<bazhang> taken care of
<ikonia> ok - would someone please considering talking to chuck_norris in #ubuntu his help is pretty much "google and give link telling people he knows it will work"
<ikonia> he's just made a mess of someones networking
<ikonia> I don't want to speak to him again as I've already spoken to him and he didn't take it well
<ikonia> I'd rather someone else spoke to him so I don't get this "an op has it in for me" nonsense again
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> ikonia, what did he recommend , any specifics? I have him in PM now
<ikonia> bascially just "here read this link, I know it will work for you"
<ikonia> but when you look at the link it's either a.) not got any real relevence to the issue b.) not a fix for the problem
<ikonia> he seems to just google the phrase in the question and throw a link at the user confirming "this %100 works"
<ikonia> when it's pretty clear he's never used or read the link before (from the way he talks about the issue and the fix)
<ikonia> eg: setting gigbit ethernet speed with "iwconfig" ???
<bazhang> <Chuck_Norris> ye, mah misteke
<bazhang> his only response to that
<ikonia> it's not just "that" that's how all his stuff is
<bazhang> he's been asked repeatedly to not be so blase about support
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> I spoke to him about it yesterday, and it didn't go down well with him
<bazhang> so has ocean iirc
<ikonia> if he doesn't know - just don't answer, don't google and post random links
<bazhang> I said just that
<bazhang> dont guess if you dont know
<ikonia> but I feel if I push this his attitude is leaning towards "an op is picking on me" and I can't be bothered with that at the moment
<ikonia> if he's been unresponsive to you also, that's not good, I know ocean has also spoke to him
<bazhang> sure.
<ikonia> it's basically the same vibhav situation
<bazhang> he may need a *time-out* , and soon
<bazhang> well, thats his one response. he refuses to acknowledge the point about being more careful.
<bazhang> only so much we can do via PM, nudging etc
<ikonia> I'm trying to stay out of it, but at the same time it's getting harder as the google+paste+words of confidence is becoming pretty much the default response
<bazhang> I'll keep an eye open when I'm around; he's already heard from at least 3 of us that I can say for certain
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Chuck_Norris  continuing to cut and paste support, not helpful
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hello Ormie sorry for the delay, didn't see you join
<ikonia> oops, too slow
<ikonia> bazhang: ping
<mneptok> TBH, i would have kicked (not banned) just for using "mah" again.
<ikonia> who/what ?
<mneptok> 03:38 <+bazhang> <Chuck_Norris> ye, mah misteke
<ikonia> oh
<mneptok> oc_ean warned about IM speak yesterday. i had to repeat it. it's not getting through.
<mneptok> and really, "mah?"
<ikonia> neither is the support thing
<mneptok> it's HARDER to type than "my"
<Pici> *you're
<Myrtti> :-D
<Fuchs> ?
<topyli> mneptok: when i was 15 or 16, starting my legendary career in rock'n'roll music, i used to write lyrics like 'thang' instead of 'thing' so the singer would remember to do it like that. we were from finnish lapland, with next to no english skills, trying to sound 'southern'
<Myrtti> that was HFSPlus, btw
<Myrtti> with great certainty
<oCean> :(
<topyli> i wouldn't be surprised if young people today would try to sound gangsta or rasta or whatever
<topyli> kicking people like that is perfectly fine with me however, we didn't sell too many records either :)
<Fuchs> oh dear
<Fuchs> you have the same idiots as we do, how nice
<mneptok> topyli: 1990s? did you gig with northern .no black metal bands, and then burn churches? if not, please say yes anyway. it adds character points you can later spend at conferences on beer. it also affects your Renegade<>Savior stat.
<topyli> i'll say yes just for you
 * mneptok bounces
<topyli> in another world, it was just a rock band, maybe a mix of zz top and motörhead
<mneptok> "You will now be able to intimidate mneptok into performing certain actions. EXPERIENCE +50"
<mneptok> so ... long beards and boils?
<topyli> a trio! doesn't a trio get a bonus?
<mneptok> i don't make the rules.
<topyli> no long beards. we were teenagers in the 80s after all. i'm afraid we looked more like rush
<mneptok> oh, so like people at Wal-Mart, even today?
<mneptok> :)
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> hey, we're doing a 25th anniversary gig this weekend, and we've been rehearsing. twice even! i have rehearsal footage too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRSX6HmoKQ
<topyli> we hired a real singer for this gig, no trio points this time
<mneptok> well, if the gig is soon, the *real* fun is almost over. ;)
<mneptok> practice was always more fun than performance for me
<topyli> it was great fun to sit down with these guys, because i haven't really even seen them for 15 years. then we agreed to try and remember the songs. the bass player suggested that we instead just make a set of songs for the gig and try to play it and take it from there
<topyli> amazing how well we did right away :)
<topyli> you play 20 songs for five years and you'll always know them
<mneptok> topyli: i can play this bassline in my sleep. 25 years on. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-R4XKuI7rA
<mneptok> two red circles and a thick black spot.
<topyli> :)
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnkYNmxvEDU
<bazhang> * [Lolnerb] (~Lolnerb@99-195-109-156.dyn.centurytel.net): Lolnerb
<bazhang> looks like the bot from earlier
<Jordan_U> Certainly not adding anything productive to the channel.
<bazhang> it randomly picks up other's statements then change the person
<bazhang> or was that meant for chuck_norris
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Is there any reason you havent banned lolnerb yet?
<bazhang> Jordan_U, taken care of
<Myrtti> kinozawa
<Myrtti> will he hold on...
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-13
<^Phantom^> Hi
<^Phantom^> I come back to recieve word on my ban.
<elky> ^Phantom^, can you describe what happened please. Remembering that you will always be held responsible for what others do with your login, etc.
<^Phantom^> It was discussed a few days ago, and I was asked to return for the final decision.
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, why were you banned in the first place
<^Phantom^> posting xchat crash codes
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, why would you do that
<^Phantom^> a friend and i were trolling all over irc networks with it
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, who did you discuss removing the ban with
<^Phantom^> I think it was AlanBell
<^Phantom^> I don't have it in the xchat backlog for this os :S
<^Phantom^> I think DJones is the one that had me come here to talk about it
<bazhang> ^Phantom^, why do you need back into #ubuntu ? if you see it as a place to troll
<^Phantom^> It was a 1-2 day stint
<^Phantom^> It won't happen again
<bazhang> that doesnt answer my question. and you have had issues in #ubuntu in the past as well, so you know the channel guidelines by now
<Myrtti> ^Phantom^: hello?
<Tm_Tr> Myrtti: I recall he said before he did that on many channels (and networks), staff comment on DoS behaviour appreciated as usual
<Myrtti> sadly I personally have very little to say on the subject
<^Phantom^> Hi
<^Phantom^> Sorry I went afk for a bit
<ubottu> fidel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Amador said: you mother is a big bith
<ubottu> Sw33NY called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Amador said: you mother is intelligent in the bed
<DJones> That was Amador, removed from channel
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: are you still there please ?
<AlanBell> ^Phantom^: the attemt to crash the clients of other users is a huge problem. I have no inclination at all to let you back into our larger channels
<^Phantom^> I am here
<^Phantom^> I guarantee it won't happen again.
<AlanBell> there are plenty of channels that are not #ubuntu and there is the rest of the internet available for you to enjoy
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: you now have your answer, could you please leave the channel
 * Pici slides ikonia a coffee
<ikonia> thank you
<bazhang> :0
 * knome doesn't like nick-games
<bazhang> a PPA that breaks dpkg?
<Pici> eh?
<bazhang> no means NO!
<bazhang> Mr UOBTTU!
<bazhang> whoops
<ikonia> what dell blockade of ubuntu is AGrinsPaul on about ?
<Pici> no idea
<Pici> I'm done with good_samaritan.
<Pici> Hopefully he'll stop now.
<ikonia> good
<Fuchs> ikonia: just out of interest, why pointing him to defocus and not your offtopic channel?
<ikonia> Fuchs: because it's just nonsense
<Pici> hah
<Fuchs> ikonia: then that is not a nice thing to do, just passing the nonsense over to us to handle :(
<ikonia> the same way he's desperate to tell people in #ubuntu rather than join #defocus suggests he wants to shout in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Fuchs: that wasn't the intention
<Fuchs> okay
<Pici> #defocus is more moderated than it used to be, its not the melting pot of nonsense that it used to be
<ikonia> the guy just appears to want to vent
<ikonia> it's still more flexible than #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> (unless it's now not)
<Pici> Is Aline making any sense?
<ikonia> of course not
<Fuchs> Pici: thanks, and that costs us lots of manpower, thats why i am happy to not collect everyone that other chans dont want :)
<Fuchs> anyway, sorry for ot and read you later, train awaits
<ikonia> Fuchs: lets see what he says in #defocus
<ikonia> Fuchs: it's a reasonable question, no need to apologise
<Pici> oh, its a bot. how nice.
<Pici> 11:48:09 <?Aline> One toilet space could be found on boot options?
<ikonia> ahhh it's the EFI OS lock from windows he's ranting about
<GrueGRUUUUUUuue> Nobody responded in defocus so I had to ask in -offtopic instead. It's no spam; just a youtube vid of discussion.
<ikonia> it's tedious and just hitting random channels with it
<GrueGRUUUUUUuue> ikonia, they're off-topic... -_-
<ikonia> the fact that you are still trying to push it in defocus as some sort of political agenda doesn't make me want to allow it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<GrueGRUUUUUUuue> What am I gonna do if no one responds?
<ikonia> GrueGRUUUUUUuue: nothing
<ikonia> GrueGRUUUUUUuue: it means no-one wants to talk about it - so stop
<GrueGRUUUUUUuue> I just want to find the right room to talk about it then.
<ikonia> GrueGRUUUUUUuue: go and find one then
<GrueGRUUUUUUuue> suggestions for which channels?
<ikonia> none
<ikonia> either way, if you change the topic of your discussion you are welcome back in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> GrueGRUUUUUUuue: if you're done here could you please /part the channel
<GrueGRUUUUUUuue> ok then.
<ikonia> thanks
<Myrtti> here's a GIF for all of you; please remember it when you need to play whack-a-troll. http://imgur.com/gallery/xUHdw
<ikonia> please can someone watch Chuck_Norris
<ikonia> he's just joined and I expect his quality support will start soon
<Pici> watch mah channel.
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<ikonia> genuinly laughing, very nice
<astraljava> Myrtti: lovely :)
<Gentoo64> is this the right channel to request an unban?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> so what's changed since you got banned ?
<Gentoo64> got banned ages ago, cant remember why
<ikonia> really,
<ikonia> pretty annoying and bad behaving
<ikonia> and then trying to ban evade multiple times over the following weeks so you could join and say "ikonia you are a shit" and other such things
<ikonia> none of that sound familer ?
<Gentoo64> nope lol
<Gentoo64> when you banned me i might have called u something
<ikonia> this went on for a couple of weeks
<Gentoo64> it cant have
<ikonia> trying to dodge the ban so you could post offensive/stupid things into the channel and /part
<Gentoo64> well that werent me
<ikonia> really, so someone else was using your nikckname and account ?
<Gentoo64> i doubt it
<ikonia> so it was you then
<Gentoo64> no...
<Gentoo64> i never do stuff like that
<ikonia> oh, really
<ikonia> ok so parking that for a moment
<ikonia> what's changed with you ?
<Gentoo64> brb dinner
<ikonia> Gentoo64: please /part then
<ikonia> come back when you are free
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Gentoo64 requesting unban appears to have the same attitude as before when he was banned
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> Gentoo64: are you actually available to discuss your ban?
 * mneptok flicks the lights on and off
<mneptok> Gentoo64, over.
<mneptok> for the record, a CTCP version failed to summon.
<ikonia> I suspect he's just trying to annoy....as he was when he actually got banned
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu-server RoyK PM'ed Royk reminding them of the language policy in ubuntu channels.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> IdleOne: again.....
<IdleOne> ikonia: He and tmb are often the offenders (repeat)
<ikonia> I know, it's getting tiresome
<IdleOne> so I sent them both on different days friendly PM's and next time I will remove/ban for a few days.
<ikonia> hello RoyK thank you for joining
<ikonia> RoyK: I didn't want to take up any more space in #ubuntu-server for this short discussion
<ikonia> RoyK: I just wanted to ask you to use common sense in the ubuntu channels about swearing, there is no pre-defined set of words, however if your unsure of what is acceptable in polite conversation, I suggest you stick to using words you would use in a job interview
<ikonia> is that clear/acceptable ?
<ikonia> RoyK: you there ?
<Jordan_U> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> I would expect that most users would have some multiarch packages, does it really make sense to keep the factoid instructions as-is if it might (will?) break with the majority (maybe I'm wrong about that) of configurations?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, damms005 said: ubottu: i guess aptitude is acommand. (I typed man aptitude and there is no entry for it on my ubuntu 11.1)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-14
<bazhang> is orior/wasteoftime/neuroexploiter/etc unbanned? or just on a newer host and able to enter #ubuntu around a ban in place
<elky> bazhang, i see at least one nick ban in the list still. i'd say combo nick change an aquisition of a vps
<elky> is he doing his usual thing?
<bazhang> elky, ok thanks. he just joined briefly to test yesterday , said "guess who's back" then quit. briefly trolled ##linux a bit earlier today so back online now
<elky> static.cloud-ips.com is not comcast for a start :)
<bazhang> heh
<elky> what's he on as now?
<bazhang> * [neuroexploiter] (~smuxi@198-101-204-83.static.cloud-ips.com): root
<elky> nothing in our chans though?
<bazhang> as of now, no
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, need a forwardban on *!*@109.73.51.163 in #ubuntu, to ##fix_your_connection (has been quitting/rejoining in #ubuntu-unregged)
<JoseeAntonioR> and now he's on #ubuntu
<elky> bazhang, iko nia put a ban in yesterday on his vps by the looks
<bazhang> elky, great news, thanks
<elky> probably only on #u though
<bazhang> <celthunder> Raji: so do it as root and as someone else said rtfm this is basic stuff you should know about
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> <teekay> can someone help me join anonymous on irc?
<bazhang> <backbox> install pwnOS
<ikonia> bazhang: just the man, got a moment for a pm ?
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> ta
<bazhang> tired of chuck_norris ' constant pushing of the boundaries.
<bazhang> posting that junk in #ubuntu after repeated warnings about being offtopic
 * mneptok holgs the giant "+1" blinking sign over bazhang's head
<mneptok> "holds," too
<bazhang> <Chuck_Norris> ikonio doesn't count dude
<bazhang> <Chuck_Norris> you had reason last time writing me in mah PM warning me about mah mistake
<mneptok> "stop using mah"
<bazhang> I dont see a reason to let him continue any further
<mneptok> that's like the 30th time "stop using IM speak" has been used.
<ikonia> why is he referencing me ? I've not spoken to him on purpose
<bazhang> he's trying to blame ikonia and m4v for being wrong in warning him
<ikonia> for the record I didn't pull him up on the "mah" thing, just on giving out information/advice as "fact the he knows works" when he infact had no idea what it even did, let alone if it worked
<ikonia> and as he didn't respond well to it I've purposfully not spoken to him since as I suspected another "ops are picking on me" crying fit and I can't be bothered with another one of those
<ikonia> which to be honest is a pretty poor state to be in where you can't say anything to user as you know they will kick up a fuss about being picked on
<Tm_T> ikonia: banforward him here
<Tm_T> or meh, maybe I should
 * mneptok *did* pull him up on the "mah" thing, after he kept doing it after oC.ean asked him to stop
<bazhang> now he is claiming it's because his English is just so poor
<mneptok> didn;t that person also have issues when using the "curiousx" nick?
<ikonia> I'd not seen anything bad from curiousx, just chuck_norris repeated with bad advice
<mneptok> remember, i'm almost 50. so a lot of life is just a blur with automobile horns as soundtrack at this point.
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> mneptok: I barely remember those times
<Tm_T> but I do remember that strange box in the livingroom that had tiny people inside, one of them was this young guy, John Wayne or something
<bazhang> <Chuck_Norris> i help so many in my short time
<bazhang> :|
<ikonia> he doesn't
<ikonia> he offers them help......what I've seen it rarley actually helps
<bazhang> indeed he does not
<bazhang> just random copy and paste, and scarcely relevant, not even same ballpark
<ikonia> that is a lot of the input I've seen from him, he does get it right sometimes but that appears more playing the odds rather than understanding
<mneptok> i had to tell him yesterday that "just try it" is not an adequate response to "what will this do to my system."
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris> i will be the same as allways  <Chuck_Norris> becouse i like to help at my manner not at yours manner
<bazhang> this was in response to does he wish to follow the channel guidelines or not
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<Chuck_Norris> can someone help me?
<bazhang> yes
<Chuck_Norris> dude, why you kick me?
<Chuck_Norris> let me help users i like that
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, for posting nonsense pictures, being offtopic after being warned about it many times
<Chuck_Norris> it wasn't a nosense pictures this time, i accept that some times i do that but this time i was hellping
<bazhang> !guidelines | Chuck_Norris read this
<ubottu> Chuck_Norris read this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Chuck_Norris> please someone help me
<bazhang> Chuck_Norris, read the guidelines
<Chuck_Norris> i already did
<holstein> Chuck_Norris: check out what bazhang is sharing with you.. its mostly a matter of traffic
<holstein> support channels need to be clear for support.. it can be a busy environment.. im sure you understand
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide is also worth a read if you are attempting to help people
<Chuck_Norris> but, i already accept it, i told bazhang that i wont be posting nosense images, and i wont do jokes
<Chuck_Norris> but he wanna to keep me banned
<Chuck_Norris> we has a PM recently
<Chuck_Norris> had*
<bazhang> the being careful about helping is the main issue.
<Chuck_Norris> i do my best, i have not native English language but i do my best, and i know, i helped many users out there
<Chuck_Norris> is truth, sometimes i don't understand very well and i made maybe 2 or 3 mistake so far, but thats all, i helped much more than my mistakes
<Chuck_Norris> ok, just please see this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MCBDenb2bs
<Myrtti> what did that have to do with this discussion?
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> and it's one of the reasons he was removed from #ubuntu in the first place
<bazhang> Apertura UbuCon Latinoamerica 2012 con Mark Shuttleworth
<Myrtti> it's a mystery
<h00k> ikonia can kick Chuck Norris.
<ikonia> you don't send chuck norris for ikonia, ikonia looks for chuck norris
<ikonia> or whatever those word plays go
<h00k> that works just fine
<AlanBell> in soviet russia
<Tm_T> in Soviet Celt, you kick Chuck Norris
<Tm_T> ...I wonder how many got that, but meh (=
<Pici> glad that Zally666 is making sense in #ubuntu too
<bazhang> heh
<DJones> Pici: Is there a definition of "sense" in #u
<mneptok> DJones: do this +o thing a bit longer and you get spider-senses.
<mneptok> DJones: sadly, mone mostly tell me to spin webs and devour my mate. i think i got a bad batch.
<Gentoo64> ikonia: sorry about yesterday was a bit busy
<bkerensa> Gentoo64: Can we help you with something?
<Gentoo64> i was talking about an unban yesterday
<Gentoo64> didnt get round to it
<Gentoo64> can i speak with anyone in here about it?
<bkerensa> Gentoo64: you might want to try back later when more people are around
<Gentoo64> ok
<bkerensa> Gentoo64: Just part the channel for now and try back later in a few hours
<h00k> whoop, missed that. I could have attempted, but I'm a bit busy at work :(
<h00k> bkerensa: thanks for taking that
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-15
<bkerensa> h00k: I have not learned how to check ban reasons/notes yet so yeah not much I can do
<IdleOne> you don't have BT access yet anyhow
<IdleOne> least I don't think
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> IdleOne: yeah ;) waiting for training on that.... which is why I asked him to come back later :P
<bazhang> fleakite is determined to poll in #ubuntu
<bazhang> now complaining to me in PM of op abuse
<IdleOne> !opabuse
<ubottu> Leave the ops alone!
<cprofitt> bazhang: do you need some assistance?
<cprofitt> I can call moose and rocco
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> cprofitt, I am okay for now! but I will consider if he gets too mean
<cprofitt> :-
<cprofitt> :-)
<Jordan_U>   )
 * Jordan_U completes the cheshire cat animation.
<cprofitt> always interesting to see how minds work on irc -- good one Jordan_U
<cprofitt> if you don't care where you are going... it does not really matter which way you go
<bazhang> <fleakite> Lack of logic. Lack of common sense. A Nazi-like environment.
<bazhang> and he never asked in -ot
<bazhang> "polling is mah right!!!111"
<cprofitt> polling is his right... until you make use of your rights
 * cprofitt puts on boot
<bazhang> heh
<cprofitt> then again... maybe he would like your respect... and would like to act politely to earn it
<cprofitt> ask:  What do you want?
<cprofitt> is what you are doing working?
<cprofitt> would you like to try something different?
<IdleOne> he wants support for a non supported distro because the distro channel is non helpful
<bazhang> he never asked a real question either.  after the initial: does anyone..., he just sniped with other users, then got kicked and complained what a horrible person I was for not letting him poll each and every of the 1500 users
<IdleOne> You are horrible but his explanation is not why
<IdleOne> :-)
<bazhang> true
<cprofitt> lol
<bazhang> cliffster has been warned repeatedly about the excessive offtopic commentary, and a final time via PM
<bazhang> worth keeping an eye on -ot imo
<bazhang> <cliffster> well, can I talk here without some bozo slapping me?
<bkerensa> =o
<cliffster> hi
<elky> cliffster, why did you behave like that?
<cliffster> you asked, and so here I am
<cliffster> I am an old man who sometimes misbehaves
<cliffster> Having said that, my interest in ubuntu is real
<elky> Ok, since we don't want people who "sometimes misbehave" in our very large channels, we'll have to leave it at that.
<cliffster> I'll do whatever you require
<elky> Unless of course you want to give us some kind of guarantee, preferably genuine, that it won't happen again?
<cliffster> Alright...
<cliffster> I'm lookinf for some help in the community
<cliffster> I'm not without my faults
<elky> Which means you need to explain to us how you know what was wrong in what you were doing.
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cliffster> If you'd rather just ban me, that's your call
<elky> ^ that document will help you understand what we expect.
<cliffster> ok, I'll read
<cliffster> thank you
<cliffster> ...and thank you for taking the time to stop and do this
 * cliffster is no expert
<cliffster> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elky> You don't have to be an expert to remember that for some people #ubuntu is part of their workplace.
<elky> And in some cases, #ubuntu-offtopic too
<cliffster> it's going to become a part of my workplace, too
<cliffster> our enterprise contracting business will fall to me
<cliffster> no website? no problem!
<cliffster> Ubuntu and LAMPs can fix that
<cliffster> <-- bit of a noob, but I can code
<cliffster> so elky
<elky> So? you haven't explained the particular things you're going to stop doing so I know you understand what the right way to behave is.
<cliffster> I won't cuss
<cliffster> I won't pretend to be you
<cliffster> I won't pretend to know 12.04
<bkerensa> cliffster: are you being serious now?
<cliffster> I won't let my cats out at night
<cliffster> lol
<cliffster> no
<elky> I am. Walking away.
<cliffster> beat it
<cliffster> when I get back in the chan I'll know what I'm talking about
<bkerensa> cliffster: please read the guidelines and if you have questions regarding them come back but if you have nothing else we can help you with at this time please part the channel.
<cliffster> I've seen the guidelines
<cliffster> I came here for one reason
<cliffster> ...not to feed my cats
<cliffster> ...not to polish my stars
<bkerensa> cliffster: I am not convinced you have and I think you need a break so why don't you try back tomorrow please part the channel now.
<cliffster> ...to learn and understand ubuntu 12.04
<cliffster> do whatever you want, bk
<cliffster> kick me, set a 24 hr ban, whatever you like
 * cliffster will read his SAMS book
<elky> he is still in #ubuntu
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> if he starts in there I can address that
<elky> he'll likely get annoyed that he gets told to go to -ot but is no longer able
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from rob82_pcrs)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<bazhang> <vidyut> What is the CIA triad? What are the current methods available to ensure CIA?
<chu> In #ubuntu?!
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> the C Integrated API is a foundation of any modern distro.
<ikonia> what happened to the dontzap factoid
<bazhang> removed
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what was wrong with it ?
<bazhang> obsolete I thought
<ikonia> oh, I thought it was still valid
<oCean> I have no idea why iceroot is pushing this thing the way he is
<bazhang> yeah, it's over.
<bazhang> iceroot means really well in the long run , imo
<bazhang> just gets a bit heated at times
<bazhang> cant believe what atomicspark just recommended
 * genii-around eats some baking soda
<bazhang> after a full meal, that would be catastrophic
<genii-around> Especially if you salad with vinegar dressing
<bazhang> is aptana studio linux only?
<mneptok> i have no idea
<bazhang> windows mac and linux it seems
<funkyHat> mneptok: I wish there were more people like you helping in #ubuntu
 * funkyHat ducks
<bazhang> clone him!
<mneptok> bazhang: if i show your last inptuline to my wife, you'll need to start fearing for your health.
<bazhang> mneptok, ouch!
<mneptok> hey! it's not me! and i'll try to talk her down.
<bazhang> heh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soup-n-sandwich said: ubottu: do you know if there is known issue with Samba printer and file sharing on 12.04?
<guntbert> hi, it seems Chuck_Norris is at it again in #ubuntu
<bkerensa> Is any ops for #ubuntu-women about?
<Myrtti> bkerensa: yes?
<bkerensa> Myrtti: AlanBell is there ;)
<bkerensa> MarkDude is just trying to troll me on a few channels
<Myrtti> errrrrr.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> please be a bit more specific in the future, with the amount of trolls the channel collects from elsewhere, false alarms aren't nice.
<bkerensa> Myrtti: apologies
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-16
<Jordan_U> Myrtti: They've had many warnings in the past.
<bazhang> 30 bit color capability?
<dax> what about it?
<bazhang> odd question
<dax> a lot of "32-bit" color systems are actually 30-bit
<chu> Umm, m13 in #ubuntu
<chu> mi3 even
<JoseeAntonioR> <riz0n> btw Lotium is sending queries to people with explicit material. You guys should probably kb him.
<chu> Still? I thought dax took care of him, but maybe not.
<JoseeAntonioR> chu: Not sure, I told the user to just /ignore. After that being said, he didn't say anything else.
<ubottu> jagginess called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sh4d0w)
<ANub> guys is there any channel for x server support
<bazhang> main server? hope he's not confusing repo with server
<elky> all works :D
<bazhang> <Chuck_Norris> Bunie: just plugin and you will see it into Nautilus
<bazhang> how to mount a drive
<mneptok> off for a chore. if you're around, watch "dontknow" in #u?
<oCean> yep
<bazhang> apt-get install UBUNTU-ULTIMEte --recommends+atumatix
<oCean> (:
<bazhang> l_r seems to be the exact issue as mr Dontknow
<bazhang> uncloak to ban dodge perhaps?
<oCean> nah
<oCean> dontknow seemed to suddenly have same issues as others
<bazhang> dontknow, hello
<dontknow> hi
<dontknow> i am kicked
<dontknow> wtf
<bazhang> banned
<dontknow> i will never enter #ubuntu now?
<bazhang> dontknow, you are forwarded here
<dontknow> bazhang, are you admin?
<bazhang> dontknow, this is #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> dontknow, do you know why you were banned?
<dontknow> bazhang, so what is this? limbo? lol
<dontknow> i suggested cinnamon, wat the hell
<bazhang> thats not part of ubuntu, it's not supported, and offtopic
<dontknow> this attitude is not forgiveable, against linux philosophy
<bazhang> ##linux or mintsupport for Mint stuff
<dontknow> i am using cinnamon right now instead of toy unity, and it is very stable now
<dontknow> bazhang, what are you doing here?
<bazhang> then get mintsupport
<dontknow> bazhang, are you banned too?
<oCean> dontknow: so you think everything that is considered stable should be on topic for the #ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> dontknow, mint packages are not part of ubuntu
<dontknow> oCean, of course, why not
<oCean> dontknow: because it is a specific #ubuntu channel
<oCean> for general Linux support/discussion there is already ##linux
<oCean> or, specific mint channels
<bazhang> or mintsupport
<oCean> dontknow: so, the ubuntu community decided to have channels for very specific ubuntu support
<bazhang> !mintsupport | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dontknow> really, what are you two doing here?
<oCean> dontknow: have you read the topic?
<oCean> /topic
<bazhang> dontknow, we moderate ubuntu channels
<dontknow> lol
<dontknow> are you also developer of ubuntu?
<oCean> how is that relevant?
<bazhang> dontknow, you are using mint packages, better get help with them
<dontknow> bazhang, i am not using mint, using ubuntu with cinnamon, thats just it
<bazhang> dontknow, cinnamon is not supported in ubuntu channels. recommending it is also offtopic in ubuntu channels
<dontknow> oCean, i don't know, maybe you are also a developer who knows
<dontknow> bazhang, it shouldn't be
<dontknow> bazhang, and i didn't want support about it actually, i just suggested to a user didn't like lubuntu
<bazhang> dontknow, it's not a debate.
<bazhang> dontknow, if you dont wish to follow the channel guidelines, then you wont be allowed to use the ubuntu channels
<dontknow> bazhang, could you take me out of this limbo?
<dontknow> bazhang, do you have restriction for that?
<bazhang> dontknow, you need to follow the channel guidelines
<dontknow> bazhang, ok ok got it. i have a liriminal record now
<bazhang> ?
<dontknow> this is like i am guilty and you are the bad cop and good cop, what the hell? :D
<dontknow> no no this is more like a limbo, yes
<Tm_T> no point
<bazhang> thanks Tm_T
<dontknow> :D hey
<Tm_T> dontknow: so, you're here to discuss your ban, not for making jokes, or other activity
<dontknow> Tm_T, ok, i will discuss, but i hope you will take it serious
<Tm_T> I am taking it very seriously
<dontknow> Tm_T, an user told that didn't like lubuntu and prefers ubuntu, and i suggested him/her use cinnamon
<Tm_T> dontknow: you understand that it's not allowed recommendation on #ubuntu?
<Tm_T> we don't recommend or support cinnamon on #ubuntu
<dontknow> Tm_T, i didn't know that you against it so strongly actually, it suprised me!
<Tm_T> basicly, on #ubuntu we support what ubuntu supports
<Tm_T> afterall, it is ubuntu support channel
<dontknow> Tm_T, ok got it, but it is really interesting
<dontknow> Tm_T, could you take this ban now, please?
<Tm_T> dontknow: have you read our channel guidelines?
<dontknow> Tm_T, no
<Tm_T> please do
<Tm_T> !guidelines | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dontknow> Tm_T, ok got it :D
<Tm_T> dontknow: also, what do you do when you are uncertain of rules, or disagree when being told in channel?
<dontknow> Tm_T, i will tell my ideas
<Tm_T> in our support channel?
<dontknow> Tm_T, i think unity is like a toy
<dontknow> Tm_T, is it wrong to say that? it is my thoughts
<Tm_T> dontknow: that has nothing to do with this discussion
<oCean> dontknow: #ubuntu is for support, not general discussion
<Tm_T> dontknow: also let's make this clear: such opinions don't belong to our support channels
<dontknow> Tm_T, i told cinnamon is very stable on ubuntu, and mn(whatever) told me "i wasn't ask"
<Tm_T> dontknow: cinnamon discussion doesn't belong to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> if you want to rant about unity, do it in your blog or whatever
<dontknow> Tm_T, it is not rant, it is really not useful actually
<Tm_T> dontknow: that is your opinion
<dontknow> Tm_T, yes
<Tm_T> that's not ubuntu support
<dontknow> Tm_T, ok i got the core what you are saying,  i see
<Tm_T> so either provide ubuntu support on #ubuntu, or do your own thing in your own space
<dontknow> Tm_T, if someone ask about cinnamon, no one should answer? i would answer if i know
<AlanBell> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AlanBell> is a suitable thing to do to direct people to a place where better support of cinamon can be provided
<Tm_T> dontknow: you would tell them to go to a channel where cinnamon is supported, as AlanBell is pointing out
<dontknow> Tm_T, why should i, after all i know the answer, i would answer them.
<AlanBell> because nobody else knows if you are right or wrong
<Tm_T> also it's offtopic
<AlanBell> if we are supporting ubuntu then there is peer review of the support
<AlanBell> if you are supporting something else in there it is noisy, and we can't assess the quality of the support
<dontknow> AlanBell, are you checking every chat line?
<dontknow> AlanBell, every support line
<dontknow> i doubt it
<AlanBell> dontknow: it would be great if we could get you back into #ubuntu providing support on Ubuntu
<AlanBell> do you want to do that?
<dontknow> AlanBell, yes, take back this ban, please
<dontknow> AlanBell, but i am not approve that something open source is forbidden to chat about it
<AlanBell> it is not forbidden, it is just off topic for that area, somewhat like discussing washing machine repairs in there would be
<dontknow> AlanBell, i think it is not like that, but its ok, i would like to go back #ubuntu
<dontknow> AlanBell, because i have had issues time to time
<dontknow> and i am really getting help
<AlanBell> it is a valuable resource, because it is focussed :)
<dontknow> why am i still banned?
<AlanBell> one sec dontknow
<AlanBell> dontknow: please rejoin #ubuntu and continue providing and receiving quality support on *ubuntu*
<dontknow> AlanBell, thanks
<AlanBell> and please part this channel once you have successfully rejoined
<dontknow> AlanBell, you mean #ubuntu-ops? do you want me to moderate :P
<dontknow> *do you want me to as admin :P
<AlanBell> one step at a time :)
<AlanBell> we ask people not to idle here so we can resolve issues one at a time
<dontknow> AlanBell, yes, i can join now
<IdleOne> dontknow: Please /part this channel now.
<dontknow> IdleOne, do you mean i should type "/part dontknow"
<IdleOne> dontknow: I mean leave #ubuntu-ops
<dontknow> IdleOne, lol i see, bye :)
<bazhang> why is the floodbot flagging redviper like that
<bazhang> not sure how much clearer I can be
<bazhang> does ifconfig show eth0
<mneptok> here's another issue today from dontknow. happened earlier than the off-topicness, and may be missed in the BT.
 * mneptok pastes mildly
<mneptok> 04:26 < dontknow> hd2400 with catalyst video performance sucks
<mneptok> 04:27 < MonkeyDust> dontknow mind your language
<mneptok> 04:39 < dontknow> MonkeyDust, shut up i know that you are troll
<mneptok> so, short leash.
<bazhang> oy vey
<bazhang> <dreadiscool> Can someone help me convert xp to ubuntu? I downloaded the ISO i don't know how to mount it now :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from RedViper)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-06-17
<Unit193> Habstinat: Hello, how may we help you?
<Habstinat> Unit193, I don't need help, just lurking
<Unit193> Ah, well there's a no lurking policy for this channel, though you can in -irc.
<Habstinat> Unit193, OK, thanks for letting me know.
<mz|`> hello
<mz|`> bad guy on #ubuntu
<mz|`> nick is : b0llo
<IdleOne> what is happening?
<mz|`> a guy who sent bad links to #ubuntu
<mz|`> leading to malware/JVM launchers/etc
<mz|`> i've been told not to lurk in there
<mz|`> so have a good night all
<Flannel> That's the strangest part message I've ever seen.
<IdleOne> heh
<Amaranth> Too bad its wrong
<Flannel> Well, he forgot the "do" part of it
<bazhang> we should have #ubuntu-dentistry
<bazhang> for the times we need to extract info to troubleshoot
<Jordan_U> :)
<bazhang> firewall. error. need fix plz
<elky> why can't you help? You're the worst helper ever
<chu> :)
<Myrtti> what
<Myrtti> on
<Myrtti> earth
<Myrtti> guy uses Telnet, but has no idea on what it's for
<LjL> bazhang: thank you for reminding me just at waking up D:
<bazhang> <dontknow> nig81, or you can completely wipe hdd, dont use windows :P
<bazhang> wasn't he on strike TWO?
<oCean> I though rmrf is aliased so it issues a warning that your are about to do something possibly destructive
<oCean> thought*
<elky> it does. it's suggesting it is still usually a malicious thing
<oCean> apparently not on server edition
<ikonia> oCean: are you sure
<ikonia> oCean: coreutils should protect you
<oCean> ikonia: I just tried it on precise server, no warnings (I have several vm's with many clones for test purposes)
<ikonia> oCean: really, so the coreutils warning has been removed
<ikonia> oCean: if you do "rm -rf /" do you still get the warning
<oCean> ikonia: currently nothing works, hehe
<oCean> have to eat first, I'll try again with / instead of /*
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Orpheon)
<fasta> Uhm, ikonia, what's wrong with you?
<ikonia> fasta: your attitude is not helpful, or going to continue in #kubuntu
<fasta> ikonia: my attitude?
<ikonia> yes
<fasta> ikonia: brains solve problems, not attitudes.
<ikonia> ok, then we are done with this conversation
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<fasta> ikonia: please die slowly and painfully.
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ikonia> someone needs to fix the ops call in #lubuntu
<ikonia> marienz: are you active ?
<ikonia> (saw you active in #freenode so jumped on you sorry)
 * mneptok gets his full-head latex "Freenode staffer" mask ...
<marienz> mneptok: eep?
<marienz> ikonia: what's up?
<mneptok> "HEllo, sailor of the nitways? How may I help you?"
<ikonia> marienz: the user fasta in #lubuntu, non of our lubuntu ops are awake
<ikonia> he's just been banned from #ubuntu and #kubuntu and is now ranting in #lubuntu
<ikonia> could use a temporary staff step in please as no lubuntu guys are active
 * mneptok sighs
<ikonia> thanks marienz
<mneptok> if new Lubuntu ops are getting +o in the many channels they are entering, i would think we would have +o in #lubuntu by now.
<ikonia> mneptok: you can be if you just apply
<marienz> he seems quiet now, prod me if he starts again and I don't notice and no proper op is around please
<mneptok> of course not! i just wanted to complain about it. ;)
<ikonia> marienz: that's the plan, hopefully seeing you join is enough
<ikonia> marienz: hopefully some of the lubuntu guys will return,
<marienz> right, I'll do my best impersonation of a scary staffer and see if that suffices
<mneptok> ok, coffee's done. bbl.
<genii-around> Mmmm coffee
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !mate is <reply> MATE is GNOME2 like desktop environment (and an GNOME2 fork). For Ubuntu installation instructions, see http://mate-desktop.org/install/#ubuntu
<AlanBell> !ops#lubuntu
<AlanBell> !ops-#lubuntu
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, elfgoh, head_victim, hyperair, jmarsden, MichealH, Mohan-chml, phillw, stlsaint, Unit193
<AlanBell> !no ops-#lubuntu is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, head_victim, MrChrisDruif, Myrtti, IAmNotThatGuy, stlsaint, Unit193
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<bazhang> oCean, its more christopher ng and slakphil leading this
<oCean> kandle> ChristopherNg: dinka dinka dink dink dink dink dink  (in reply to stop with the Korean stuff)
<bazhang> first they were posting pictures of what they thought everyone looked like, and did not get a rise
<bazhang> along with vibhav
<bazhang> one second he is cozying up for an interview, the next he is joining in. not sure whats up with him, to be honest
<oCean> Isn't "dink" a disparaging expression for asians?
<oCean> kandle has an attitude of his own
<bazhang> not that I know of
<bazhang> they just want some attention, no matter if it's positive or negative imo
<oCean> dictionary.reference.com says so "noun Slang: Disparaging, an Asian, especially a Vietnamese.
<oCean> nvm now, just keeping an eye on him
<mneptok> yes, "dink" is a perjorative for Asians. IME, usually those with epicanthic folds (i.e. not Sri Lanka et al).
<oCean> kandle started it with "Are you Korean?" "They dine on domestic pets"
<oCean> meh, left anyway
<mneptok> i know people that keep pet chickens ....
<bazhang> oCean, christopherNG was the original instigator, kandle was merely replying in kind
<mneptok> so please, go on.
 * mneptok tackles oCean 
<bazhang> he highlights people for days, then claims some convo which never happened
<jussi> mneptok: like AlanBell? :P
<IdleOne> pet chickens make good soup
<jussi> pet sheep make good korma... :P
<oCean> IdleOne: they know how to cook?
<oCean> and sheep too, apparently!
<IdleOne> oCean: they cook great
<jussi> lol
<bazhang> is vibhav really still pushing these interviews? after mocking most of the people he wants to interview
<bazhang> hard to fathom
<IdleOne> maybe it was just some playful nudging
<IdleOne> why don't you just give the kid a hand and answer the 10 questions. it is for the Ubuntu community after all
<ikonia> why doesn't he just accept no ?
<ikonia> not everyone wants to be on his personal blog page
<IdleOne> it isn't for his ersonal blog
<ikonia> it is
<IdleOne> it is for UWN
<ikonia> yes, which is hosted on his personal blog or some other blog site
<ikonia> as there is no publication for the UWN, it links to blogs
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-10
<Jordan_U> ikonia: "if you are unable to see that I've provided him the answer - you really have no clue" could have been phrased with less hostility. As it is it sounds like an insult.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: to be honest - I don't care
<ikonia> the guy just told me to shove it up my ass
<ikonia> after I helped someone and gave them all the info
<ikonia> just because I didn't give him the exact telnet commands to use
<ikonia> the guy has no clue - that's why he's not helping people and he's just told me to shove it up my ass for helping someone - I have zero issue in informing him to stop
<ikonia> you're welcome to talk to him in PM and explain
<Jordan_U> ikonia: And yet insults aren't appropriate in #ubuntu, and especially as an op you should try to be a catalist. Maybe stepping away for a bit would be a good idea as you're now also swearing.
<ikonia> where did I insult ?
<ikonia> and where am I swearing ?
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I meant swearing just now in this (publicly logged) channel. And "you really have no clue" can easily be interpreted as an insult.
<ikonia> I'm not swearig - I'm quoting what he said to me (paraphrasing actually)
<ikonia> I'm sure it can be seen as an insult
<ikonia> however it's a clear statement
<ikonia> the guy has just moaned at me for not helping the guy - when he has no idea
<ikonia> I've just explained that I helped him and if he can't see that he doesn't have a clue about it, after being told I'm blowing smoke up peoples ass
<ikonia> and as you can see I'm still getting hassle about it
<ikonia> so perhaps you should speak to him
<Jordan_U> They're being silly, but as they've now said they're finished I think it's best to just let it be. I don't think anything productive will come from responding.
<ikonia> they are not being silly
<ikonia> they are being rude
<ikonia> this is why I stopped helping
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I meant sere was being silly for hastling you.
<ikonia> I'm getting hassle of someone for actually helping someone with the right information, and when I tell them to stop - I'm now getting hassle of you after he told me to stop blowi smoke up his ass
<ikonia> Jordan_U: no - he was being rude
<Jordan_U> That too.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: what is the point of helping users, if some fool who has no idea of the problem and solution just butts in and moans that you're not helping him and then is pretty offensive saying I'm blowing smoke up peoples ass
<ikonia> which now - I'm not going to help, so the user can stick in limbo and seve can can making stupid comments blocking help and making rude comments to people
<IdleOne> I scrolled back and I didn't see exactly where you provided an answer to the mail question.
<IdleOne> it was kinda vague.
<ikonia> really ? explaining him to use a telnet test and check the postfix logs to confirm deliver and to google the telnet test ?
<ikonia> seems pretty clear to me
<IdleOne> when he asked for the commands and said he is new to ubuntu, that was a clear sign he isn't able to find the answer on his own.
<ikonia> because he had no idea, so I gave him the infrormation to resolve it
<ikonia> and to be honest - if he can't google "telnet mail tests" he shouldn't be running a mail server
<IdleOne> I'm sorry but I agree with sere. You were vague and rude.
<ikonia> but thats fine - I'll return to not helping
<IdleOne> I agree he shouldn't be running a mail server with his apparent skill level.
<ikonia> it's not a problem to be told to bloke smoke up peoples ass - but it is a problem that I tell someone to google telnet mail tests after explaining that his current tests are invalid
<IdleOne> I'll deal with sere and his use of language later.
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<IdleOne> right now I am concerned with how you dealt with him and the user you were helping
<ikonia> yeah yeah
<ikonia> I'm terrible for explaining that his tests where invalid and asking him to google the telnet mail test
<IdleOne> Clearly you don't want to discuss what seems to be a bad attitude on your part. I'll drop it for now.
<ikonia> which if that is so bad....no-one appears to have googled it for him yet
<ikonia> IdleOne: discuss what ?
<ikonia> IdleOne: and I've not got a bad attitude, I'm just not agreeing with what you are saying
<IdleOne> you have a bad attitude right now and earlier with that user you were helping.
<ikonia> IdleOne: please show me a bad attitude towards the user I was helping
<ikonia> show me one line that was not helpful to the user I was helping ?
<IdleOne> <shadej> ikonia: OMG how should i check it then
<IdleOne> <ikonia> shadej: with a valid mail test
<IdleOne> <shadej> ikonia:  tell me if you know it please
<IdleOne> <ikonia> there are various tests, you can try to send mail with a telnet test, you can send mail and verify it with the logs,
<IdleOne> <ikonia> shadej: there are many documented tests on the web
<IdleOne> <ikonia> I'm not googling them for you
<IdleOne> essentially you told him to google
<ikonia> I gave him the info and asked him google the exact commands
<ikonia> after stopping him wasting his time with his usless test
<IdleOne> alright.
<ikonia> utter nonsense
<IdleOne> I'm going to ask sere to join here for a minute. Please step back and let me speak to him.
<ikonia> I'm not interested in speaking to him
<ikonia> and to be honest, I'll return to non-participation
<ikonia> laters
<ikonia> I suggest you google the commands and help walk him through it if telling him to google the telnet mail test is unaccapteble
<ikonia> as no-one has googled it for him yet
<IdleOne> tskorte: Can I help you?
<sere> hello
<IdleOne> sere: I wanted to talk to you about starring out words like you did earlier, it is unacceptable use of language and also telling people to quit being a jerk and calling them jerk for that matter is not acceptable.
<IdleOne> I understand your concerns earlier but there was a better way for you to voice them.
<IdleOne> I hope you understand.
<sere> i do.. and apologize
<IdleOne> alrighty, thanks for your time, have a good night.
<sere> i just got frustated.. especially when it took me 30seconds to pullup the link
<IdleOne> frustration is normal, but we can't take it out on each other.
<sere> i agree and sorry again
<IdleOne> no worries.
<sere> thanks for looking into it
<IdleOne> no problem that's what we are here for.
<IdleOne> please make sure to /part this channel unless there is anything else
<sere> im off to watch my movie... have a good night aswell
<IdleOne> thank you.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (hens,  smite please)
<genii> Ah, was the same guy that was posting the feces link another time
<genii> "TakeADump"
 * genii smacks LjL with the coffee urn
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1672 users, 1 overflows, 1673 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1661 users, 1 overflows, 1662 limit))
<ubottu> jacobw called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Pricey> Apparently there was some flooding but stopped before I joined.
<jbroome> you mean joins/parts by LjL ?  :)
<Pricey> No idea, I wasn't there. I suspect it was something equally innocent though.
<genii> Yes, joins and leaves but not Ljl, was codepython777
<LjL> you think this is troublesome for YOU? don't you think of ME, who now have to find out a) whether i was in ##fix_your_connection intentionally, b) if not, which channel sent me there? ;(
<Unit193> umode+Q, depending on the client, will make it so you just don't rejoin the channel you were banned from.
<LjL> yeah but i'm not sure that helps me finding out which channel it was very much. i guess if it's a channel i need, i'll find out soon!
<genii> LjL: Just your ISP is bad, or you fiddling with connection?
<genii> is the bot UNITDLG2 allowed?
<genii> in #u
<k1l_> no
<genii> K
<jbroome> yes, send guidelines to a bot.
<LjL> genii: i was trying to convince my router of various things, such as that when italians say "20dBm tx power at most" they really mean 22 or so is basically legal too ;(
<k1l_> not really sure if its a bot
<jbroome> want me to kb or quiet?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-11
<bazhang> <kppa> is there a to send code over IRC (multi line without your name appearing before each line)?
<IdleOne> Some people never learn.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (RobertBColton appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> yeah ikonia is still on the !emergency call list
<_WolfeZ_> Hello
<_WolfeZ_> I``m baned on ubuntu-nl cause u was talking offtopic
<_WolfeZ_> when no one needed help
<_WolfeZ_> Why?
<_WolfeZ_> AlanBell, Why?
<Pici> _WolfeZ_: We do not police international (-nl) channels from #ubuntu-ops. Your best bet would be to either ask in #ubuntu-irc or ask the op that banned you
<_WolfeZ_> Pici, Im only asking about what ytou are thinking about this!
<IdleOne> We think that support channels should be used for support only.
<_WolfeZ_> IdleOne, An if ther is no one for help?
<IdleOne> off topic chatter goes to off topic channels.
<IdleOne> _WolfeZ_: maybe no one is asking for help because they see people chattering on about off topic stuff
<_WolfeZ_> No! cause ther was no one joinend and if someone have  a qustion they just ask!
<IdleOne> Well, you should still discuss it with the channel ops. We don't handle LoCo channel ban disputes
<_WolfeZ_> IdleOne, I know but
<IdleOne> I know but what? You asked what we thought and I told you. You disagree, but that doesn't change the fact that it is how it is.
<_WolfeZ_> i read a bit of text: Offtopic offtopic chat should be in the offtopic channel but ive there i noone asking for support you just can talk about it! But ive some one ask help you need to stop!
<IdleOne> _WolfeZ_: speak with the -nl ops
<_WolfeZ_> Already did
<IdleOne> alright then.
<_WolfeZ_> He is just sayin shit
<_WolfeZ_> He is only sayin tthe same thin tousend times aigen
<IdleOne> channel ops can govern their channels how they see fit provided they follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and Ubuntu IRC guidelines.
<_WolfeZ_> IdleOne, So they can do what they want? NO
<chu> He didn't say that.
<_WolfeZ_> chu, Its the way how its going!
<IdleOne> _WolfeZ_: bottom line is that we will not override a channel ops decision, especially not a loco channel.
<Snype> Myrtti, wanna smoke some shit buddy?
<genii> Pici: Just booted him from #u now, if he returns I'll +b
<Pici> k
<genii> @comment 55561 Trolling Myrtti, drug references.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> @comment 55562 Ubuntu bashing spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> LjL: What do you use when you have to work with Amiga drives under linux? arne__ in #u needs some specialized help and you're the only one that came to mind
<LjL> genii: oh, guess it's late, but anyway, i'm not sure about *drives*. floppy drives or hard drives? floppy, no idea, likely not doable without black magic; hard drives, should just be a matter of interpreting the partition table and filesystem, UAE should be able to do both, Linux itself can read the filesystem but perhaps not the partition table. reading floppy *disks*, on the other hand, was thought to be impossible until someone came up with a slow
<LjL> concoction that requires having 2 floppy drives on the PC (read-only)
 * genii checks the coffeepot
<genii> LjL: I think he wanted to format it affs from in Ubuntu
<bazhang>  RichardStallman (~SamIamm@203-173-213-26.dialup.ihug.co.nz)
<bazhang> troll detected
<genii> Where? I don't see them in #k ,#u, #l, #x , -server or any of thosee respective -ot channels
<bazhang> ZAchnood now
<genii> Ah
<bazhang> "is Ubuntu spyware"
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-12
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Inv1s1ble said: ubottu, I've been through that. This is for an internal repo and won't be public. I still can't find anything in there on ignoring .gitignore files
<genii> Gnite
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<reisio> hello :)
<reisio> anybody know why IdleOne kicked me just now?
<IdleOne> I do.
<reisio> will you tell me?
<reisio> in public?
<reisio> since you won't in private
<IdleOne> read the section When helping: be helpful in the guidelines and also the part about being off topic.
<reisio> IdleOne: you're saying I wasn't being helpful?
<reisio> the guy is basically thanking me in #ubuntu right now
<IdleOne> because you were being rude, unhelpful and off topic.
<reisio> I really wasn't
<reisio> but it's nice you finally gave me an answer, thanks
<IdleOne> listen this doesn't need to be this difficult. read the guidelines, follow them, and we won't have any problems.
<goddard> hi
<IdleOne> goddard; you're rope on the off topic nature of the majority of your comments in #ubuntu has reached its limit. Please read the guidelines for using ubuntu channels and follow them or I will reset the ban on you.
<IdleOne> I would appreciate it if you also didn't feed the trolls
<goddard> IdleOne: not sure what your basing that off of, but I have no problem reading the guidelines
<goddard> i try
<IdleOne> try harder please.
<goddard> ok
<IdleOne> I am not the only op who has noticed your tendency to go off topic.
<IdleOne> just a friendly nudge from your friendly channel ops :)
<IdleOne> thank you very much for your time.
<goddard> yep
<bazhang> sudoedit!
<bazhang> avoid the emacs/vim war altogether!
<Jordan_U> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, shadowmancer said: ubottu: been there and confirmed the md5 is right
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Agd_Scorp)
<bazhang> whoa that was rude; join by spamming with some advert, call unity crap , then  abuse
<k1l_> yep
<bazhang> just surprised chanserv caught him quick enough to throw a mute on the cloak
<bazhang> I usually ban half of canada when that happens
<bazhang> not the good half!
<k1l_> :)
<DJones> Keep an eye on Agd_Scorp Logging in to #u under different nicks, posting rm -rf / under one nick and then saying they were bored so decided to troll
<cprofitt> DJones: thanks
<DJones> Also now using the nick urk
<DJones> I'#m about to go home so can't keep an eye on them anymore
<cprofitt> I am at work... so can't be active on it either, but will try to keep an eye on it
<DJones> Both quit now
<CCSabathia> why is abortion talk banned?
<CCSabathia> peace
<k1l> because you are trolling over and over again
<CCSabathia> not abortion this time =)
<IdleOne> dinner
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-13
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, somsip said: !ops _nothing__ is trolling repeating the same question despite receiving replies
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (_nothing__ is trolling repeating the same question despite receiving replies)
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: next is Another satisfied customer! NEXT!
<DJones> Hmmh, I wondered why 'penos' sounded familiar, a couple of bantracker entries for trolling
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> he starts to visit us since some weeks
<k1l_> again
<k1l_> i told him to stop trolling and sticking to the guidelines in query. but no respons
<DJones> He seems to have stopped anyway, maybe your pm and me telling him to stop in channel have made him aware he's being watched
<k1l_> i think he is just taking a breath to start again. but anyway, we will see
<elky> yeah he's an ongoing issue
<Tm_T> rings my bells, and that comes from relatively long time ago
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu (WE HAVE A SPAMMER!)
<bazhang> yeah. why not just say: 1 gb ram, intel video card or whatever
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> <Ilhami> Hey why is Ubuntu so bad?
<bazhang> server side of ubuntu is closed source?
<bazhang> or is that trolling a troll
<jbroome> what constitutes "server side"?
<bazhang> DJones, ^
<DJones> I misread the question, I thought they were asking about Ubuntu One
<bazhang> hahahaha
<DJones> Ah well, troll the troll :) even if it is accidently
<DJones> Wonder how long they'll spend trying to track that info down
<bazhang> anyone who calls the bot bad deserves  a b
<bazhang> crunchbang is like a less flexible lubuntu
<Pici> That bot is so annoying. I wish it would stop giving me the information I need.
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> if you make the smallest change to crunchbang, it's screwed
<bazhang> lxde/openbox yeah, but very rigidly set
<DJones> Ilhami> do they have a channel? ..... Its questions like that when I think it should be allowable to say "Have you googled it?"
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> we have the !alis command for that one
<bazhang> changeover seems to be a puppy dev or something
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ilhami)
<bazhang> if he's told about the -dev channel, he will just spam that
<bazhang> how many lines of spam are in #ubuntu from me before I get removed?
<bazhang> <Ilhami> get a new computer
<bazhang> brilliant support advice
<bazhang> .
<bazhang> .
<bazhang> .
<DJones> Has your troll detector gone off yet
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> it's on overdrive, so unreliable at this point
<bazhang> sufficiently clueless users are indistinguishable from trolls
<Pici> aye
<bazhang> paraphrasing Arthur C. Clarke
<genii> I think he he's on his phone and hits Enter when the text starts disapppearing on the left as he types
<bazhang> yet he never once acknowledged any of the many many warnings given
<bazhang> more than half a dozen
<bazhang> autoremove accepts arguments?
<genii> Dunno, never tried to feed it any before
<genii> My piece-o-crap router is overheating and cutting out.
<bazhang> mine is acting up as well
<bazhang> it's odd that IRC keeps working when dns fails
<bazhang> ie using Firefox or the like
<tsimpson> you don't need DNS once you're already connected to the network, it's a constant connection
<tsimpson> or even once it's in your DNS cache
<bazhang> <anominoususer> woooohoooooo!  is this the actual Ubuntu IRC?  and what are floodbots?  those dont sound good
<bazhang> thanks tsimpson
<DJones> Why do people join and ask what are floodbots without seeing them in action, I can only assume that its somebody who already knows and is trolling, its not as if they stand out in amongst the other 1600 user
<bazhang> yeah that was odd
<Pici> DJones: Because they're opped and they show up at the top of the userlist on some clients.
<tsimpson> they are +o many clients do show that
<DJones> There's been a couple of people done that in the last couple days or so, all asking what are the floodbots when they join
<genii> For someone new that all they generally know is that the bots they've heard about aren't all that great, like adbots or callbots etc, one named floodbot sounds like it might start suddenly raining bots
<bazhang> <ihelpsu> "dont think I would follow any guide from 2007" -- the bot gave that guide, the bot is outdated -- i say we break it
<bazhang> <ihelpsu> break the bot, its the crap i couldnt tell from quality i was referring to earlier
<bazhang> thats way past +b imo
<genii> bazhang: I do think the tinyurl link from !install should be gotten rid of, that's the 2007 instantfundas link. Since we have "installing without a CD" as part of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  page
<genii> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<genii> ubottu: install is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall -  See also !automate
<ubottu> But install already means something else!
<genii> ubottu: no install is <reply> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that genii
<Unit193> If you're looking at factoids, there were some recommendations in -irc yesterday.
<genii> Unit193: I was going through them ages ago and making a list, but then I got busy at work for a long time, it went dormant, etc
<bazhang> yep looks good
<genii> Unit193: In fact, I just found the page again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/FactoidCleanup
<Unit193> genii: Nice!  Just note that number of calls doesn't include ubot# just ubottu.  (Going through it now.)
<genii> Unit193: If you have a log of the recommendations, could you email them to me and I can maybe append the wiki list
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-14
<genii> This person who keeps dropping the last character off the end of commands is starting to annoy me
 * genii thinks about !prayer and recomposes
<elky> since daftykins is insisting on trying to undermine everything i say in -ot, could someone else help me stop this deviation into suicide discussion?
<elky> s/discussion/incitement/
<elky> or whatever hateball is trying to do
<elky> thanks
<IdleOne> Don't know how much it helped but I tried.
<bazhang> <wtf911> http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/stop      thats a new one
<bazhang> nor will dist-upgrade  I wonder why so many people get that wrong
<LjL> because the name seems self-descriptive?
<bazhang> wonder if thats a debian thing, or some other distro
<LjL> it's Debian but it doesn't "upgrade to a new version" on Debian either. it's simply *meant* as a smarter way than simple "upgrade" for when you're doing some big upgrades that shuffle packages around, such as a release upgrade
<LjL> so yes it's meant for dist upgrades, no it doesn't actually perform dist upgrades unless you change sources.list first
<DJones> To me Update gives the idea that it updates software already installed, Upgrade suggests upgrading to a new version
<bazhang> debian still relies on aptitude full-upgrade if memory serves
<bazhang> yeah fedora has that
<bazhang> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Seveas> hey
<Seveas> it's troll feeding time in -offtopic
<Seveas> if feeding time is over, a kick wouldn't be too bad I think
<Seveas> nevermind, he left
<DJones> Hmmh, I think Seveas should be given the job of dealing with HFSPlus next time he trolls
<lotuspsychje> hi i have a little request
<lotuspsychje> i know the policy is not a trigger for everything, but a triiger for 'additional drivers' in #ubuntu would be very handy
<lotuspsychje> as most users never check that section
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<genii> Hm. http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi doesn't seem to like two word searches. Like for: additional drivers    ...for instance
<Unit193> There doesn't seem to be anything and Jockey also isn't listed.  Did you know you could pull it up with software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4 ?  Though, it's far less useful than it used to be.
<LjL> DJones: i'm pretty sure Seveas has dealt with HFSPlus a lot in the past
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-15
<j4jackj> sorry guys
<j4jackj> did not mean that
<j4jackj> bye
<bazhang> <Linuxuser> the free command isn't really good
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> whats the "ubuntu builder" is that some secret code for I really want LFS support
<Flannel> he probably means via package management, after putting them into a deb.
<DJones> bazhang: I guess its http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-builder/
<bazhang> ah great google
<DJones> So not part of the official repos, maybe clem should be contacting the developer for support
<bazhang> of course we support all google products! and LFS by stealth as well!
<Flannel> it's not a google product.
<bazhang> I once saw someone using Ubuntu while wearing google glass, so
<bazhang> <clem_> bazhang: i am wanting to install a icon-theme i created to my distro..
<Flannel> So, make it clear to him that we don't support that product in #ubuntu, but tell him there's a button called "install deb" on that menu which he should try.
<bazhang> pip install?
<bazhang> is that available on ubuntu as well
<Unit193> Yes.
<bazhang> !info pip
<ubottu> Package pip does not exist in raring
<Flannel> which pip? python or perl?
<Unit193> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 234 kB, installed size 675 kB
<bazhang> <RickZilla> Is this channel for dev support or user support?
<bazhang> I've been in -advanced-users since it was founded...
<bazhang> ZERO served!
<bazhang> is the ircc still going forward with that?
<Flannel> I haven't heard anything about it, are you the only one there?
<bazhang> the founder has fled, there is one other there
<bazhang> whoops just me and Chanserv
<bazhang> that would be an issue
<bazhang> I've used handbrake one repo removed, but three?
<bazhang> <pussy> how to make linux distro based on ubuntu?
<bazhang> already asked and answered
<DJones> troll detected
<IdleOne> that nick makes my client go berzerk
<DJones> Your client is a dog?
<DJones> :)
<bazhang> hahahah
<bazhang> PUSSYOS
<bazhang> no way thats a troll
<bazhang> he had the misfortune of PMing me to taunt about the trolling
<DJones> As if it wasn't obvious, but benefit of the doubt was being given
<bazhang> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2013-06-16
<scampydo> Whats better debian or redhat
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from MrKB)
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Ben64> LFS in #ubuntu refusing to ...
<Ben64> well thats what thats about
<k1l> jbertrand seems to be kind of a timebomb :/
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (gintonicool)
<IdleOne> thought jackjl was banned
<IdleOne> jacklk*
<Slart> Hello.. ricks might becoming a bit of a problem in #ubuntu .. could someone look into it?
<k1l> ok, i will take alook Slart . thank you
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (ricks is trolling)
<Slart> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-09
<genii> Pici: I couldn't decide if they wanted that, or Picture-In-Picture for Mythbuntu
<Pici> genii: oh.  I guess it could have been that.
<Pici> I was just installing pip on windows about 30 minutes ago... so naturally I thought of that first.
<genii> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<genii> ubottu: lts2lts is <reply> It will be possible to upgrade directly from Precise Pangolin ( 12.04.4 ) to Trusty Tahr after 14.04.1 is released on July 24, 2014
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
<Pici> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<genii> Pici: Ah!
<genii> ubottu: forget lts2lts
<ubottu> I'll forget that, genii
<genii> @comment 62733 Spamming code into the channel which they seem to want to be executed there
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-10
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (xeblackwat)
<Pici> tsimpson: I see you registered some of the ubuntu-uos channels...
<tsimpson> Pici: yes just the newest ones
<bazhang> <Quoexl> you could set up a honey pot and get him fornicated
<bazhang> he's been going on like this for quite a while, from what I see in the scroll
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Quoexl repeated running commentary , offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> having just seen quoexl trying to fix a "hacked machine" in his private channel and claims that he's a white hat hacker - I think you can assume he's not being honest
<ikonia> as his attempts to fix the compromised box where comical
<ikonia> can anyone tell me what #ubuntu-server is for
<ikonia> the topic now reads
<ikonia> Topic for #ubuntu-server: Ubuntu Server discussion and support | For general (not server specific) support,
<ikonia> if it's not for server specific support - how is it different from #ubuntu @
<IdleOne> Ubuntu Server discussion and support | For general (not server specific) support, try #ubuntu | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/GettingInvolved | Docs and resources: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ | Utopic (14.10) roadmap bugs, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-r-tracking-bug-tasks.html#server
<ikonia> arse, my client is cutting it off
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> figure it was, which is why I pasted the whole thing
<ikonia> it stops at support
<IdleOne> do /topic
<tsimpson> so I emailed rt@ yesterday to get ubuntulog into the new UDS (now UOS) channels, and a reply it was pointed out to me that none of our UDS channels conform to the ubuntulog terms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots#ubuntulog_Terms
<ikonia> that is /topic
<IdleOne> it should show you the whole thing
<IdleOne> hmm weird
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, helpy said: ubottu, please read the logs! backtrackx is the name of the HOST not the OS.
<genii> People should be aware, if you refer people to #ubuntu-arabic there is zero users there, just Chanserv. And #ubuntu-sa ( the Saudi channel) only has 2 bots and Chanserv. So it's not going to be much use for them.
<Pici> not much we can do about that...
<genii> Pici: Basically I'm mentioning it because a short while ago there was an Arabic user in #x and they were referred there twice due to language difficulties undertanding their problem. So I guess, just not to prejudge them for staying in the main channel and not going to those empty ones for nonexistent support, or not to boot them too quickly when it seems they are not going to their their own language channel
<Pici> yeah
<Pici> I could have sworn I saw an arabic Ubuntu forums site...
<Pici> oh, nevermind, it was a python thing, but it had lots of orange.
<genii> Heh
<genii> I only know these channels are empty because i went to ask someone to assist in #x, otherwise I would never have known. It makes me wonder how many others are the same, actually
<tigefa> hola
<Pici> tigefa: Hi. How can we help you today?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-11
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu dhaval2712 trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <kolev_> the AWS ubuntu repositories are giving 403 errors
<bazhang> AWS is under control of Amazon?
<genii> I saw this earlier today with Amazon ec2 instances, in #u-server
<bazhang> not sure how we would go about supporting that
<bazhang> AWS has an irc channel iirc
<ikonia> it's amazons problem,
<bazhang> ok
<ubottu> igineer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> ingneer is kolev_ from earlier
<ikonia> is he known ?
<ikonia> ooh I see
<ikonia> above
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu bareGritz ~joy@node-10uh.pool-101-51.dynamic.totbb.net trolling - language - anti semitic in multiple channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Interesting, in #ubuntu-ma  ( the Morrocan LoCo). they claim support in French, English, and Arabic. And they are small but active.
<hggdh> genii: I did not know about English, but French and Arabic are spoken there. A lot of the so-called pied-noirs came from Marroco
<genii> hggdh: I came across their channel while trying to find some solution that doesn't involve sending Arabic speakers to empty #ubuntu-arabic or #ubuntu-sa channel
<Jordan_U> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jordan_U> !alis ~= s/for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode/. For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> alis is a gem
<valorie> I use it daily
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-12
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Asterisks after being warned once, said something not family friendly at all.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pgrewr> !ops
<pgrewr> ....
<pgrewr> !pps
<pgrewr> !ops
<pgrewr> !staff
<pgrewr> !help
<bazhang> <spin_> anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop installing xbmc debian?
<bazhang> thats a strange dependency
<valorie> very much so
<valorie> huh, not packaged for trusty
<valorie> according to ubottu
<valorie> so that's probably the only alternative
<bazhang> !info xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 15533 kB, installed size 40533 kB
<bazhang> perhaps he mixed distro repos, or worse
<bazhang> <Terrance> well, how do I stop cron from getting slipped a mickey, ON UBUNTU?
<bazhang> <spin_> my guess would be due to the fact that every ubuntu dist breaks dependencies to any older version
<valorie> pfff, I spelled it wrong
<bazhang> hilarious
<bazhang> he upgraded a debain install with an ubuntu livecd
<bazhang> and he blames ubuntu
<bazhang> <spin_> Ben64: thank you for no help.. Slackware 64 it is.. reinstall is the solution.. linus torvalds would not be pleased to have you adopting his kernel sources
<valorie> ha!
<User108> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pele
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> User108: what's up ?
<User108> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Association_football_forwards
<knome> spamming in other channels too?
<Pici> not in any other channels that I'm in...
<ikonia> no idea, not seen him before
<phunyguy> today the World Cup starts... maybe that is why he is posting football (soccer) links
<knome> absolutely, but why to -ops?
<knome> why not ##defocus?
<phunyguy> *shrug*
<phunyguy> probably drunk
<knome> it's still a bit weird.
<phunyguy> indeed
<knome> if i was drunk and excited about an event that is starting, and want to share a link, i'd go to the biggest channel
<knome> where i could potentially draw some attention to the links and get some discussion up
<phunyguy> well maybe if you were excited about the event.  If you were drunk and excited you may not realize what channel you are in.  :)
<knome> but they *weren't* in this channel, they seemed to more or less specifically *join* this channel
<phunyguy> what are we even discussin?
<phunyguy> +g
<knome> just wondering.
<phunyguy> k.
<bazhang>  [__llort__] (~Troll.Net@bas1-montreal30-2925415183.dsl.bell.ca): Troll.Netd
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-13
<daftykins> hey guys, our favourite spammer returns
<daftykins> <kumkum> show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<daftykins> #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Thanks :)
<IdleOne> done
<daftykins> do they keep hopping IP and avoiding your defenses?
<IdleOne> sometimes
<IdleOne> sometimes bans get pruned
<daftykins> ah, okie dokie
<daftykins> see you again soon o/
<rww> 01:34:10 -!- kumkum [~net@90.174.4.210]
<rww> 01:34:25 -!- 254 - #ubuntu: ban *!~net@90.174.5* [by rww!robert@rww.name, 588789 secs ago]
<rww> sigh
<rww> maybe I make that a /16
<rww> or ban $r:ircap (already have *!*ircap@* banned)
<rww> i like second idea best
<rww> @comment 62763 ircap is a script used exclusively by spammers afact
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> he told me to "piss off" in pm
<chu> Who?
<IdleOne> some user in #ubuntu who earned himself a quiet
<chu> Fair enough.
<bazhang> * [HackVictim1001] (~quoexl@99-102-112-156.lightspeed.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net
<bazhang> quoexl looks familiar
<bazhang> <Quoexl> you could set up a honey pot and get him fornicated
<bazhang> he was doing a wildly inappropriate and offtopic running commentary a day or so earlier
<bazhang> looks to just more of the same
<bazhang> +be
<bazhang> <Quoexl> now there's someone with little man syndrome
<ikonia> idiot in #ubuntu-devel,someone may want to deal with him, #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic sorted
<Unit193> IdleOne: ^
<Pici> ikonia: I couldn't resist.
<ikonia> I enjoyed it
<bazhang> beldar has that issue
<bazhang> one part advice, three parts nonsense
<bazhang> <Devme> how to install lubuntu from USB using ubuntu Hoary hedgehog without boot Error???
<genii> I know!
<bazhang> cough troll cough
<IdleOne> TOSS MORE FACTOIDS AT HIM!!!
<IdleOne> that'll help
<IdleOne> yes the iso's are hybrid
<genii> I'm pretty sure 5.04 was before the scsi compatibility layer was installed so should be hda/hdb/hdc instead of sda/adb/adc
<genii> bleh sdb/sbc ....
<genii> I'm too hungry to type
<hggdh> genii: AFAIR, yes
<hggdh> way before
<Pici> agreed
<genii> Couldn't resist the little poke at Devme in -ot , sorry!
<phunyguy> :)
<genii> I'm not sure whats up today with all the swearing in -ot
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> !guidelines > k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_, please see my private message
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-14
<bazhang> <snuggles08> I accidently moved /home inside of /lib and I can't run nautilus or terminal!
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-15
<genii> Is Launchpad ppa system down?
<genii> <stgraber> One of the UK datacenters that Canonical operates is currently down, for phone users, this means that SSO authentication, system-image and things like developer.u.c are currently down. There's currently no ETA for resolution.
<genii> Also PPA
<genii> ubottu: lpstatus is <reply> If PPAs or other Launchpad services seem unavailable, please check https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus to see if there is a current issue which is already known
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-09
<ubottu> fidel_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> done
<Unit193> Hit Debian too.
<bazhang> <SubCool> im trying to use stuff, and im being held back by release stuff
<bazhang> @random emacs HURD stuff
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!
<bazhang> faster than a speeding jpds
<BobTheAngryCat> hi. I'm just trying to help the users out in #ubuntu, so not my loss, just yours
<BobTheAngryCat> keep me banned, I do not care
<BobTheAngryCat> I'm thriving in #linux where people are thriving and the ops have some integrity where they don't feel the need to ban you just because their egos gets smashed
<k1l_> BobTheAngryCat> hi noobs and faggots.
<BobTheAngryCat> glhf with your channel :) https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fag#English
<Jordan_U> BobTheAngryCat: Great. I will change the mute to a ban.
<k1l_> that alone is enough to set you out of the door.
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: yes, I am very aware of what I said. And I stand by it.
<k1l_> BobTheAngryCat: so what are you complaining about then?
<BobTheAngryCat> Jordan_U: go ahead, as I said, you're not even blowing on me. I couldn't care less
<k1l_> BobTheAngryCat: that we dont like you not caring about the guidelines and the code of conduct?
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: just helping confused Jordan_U here out. The question is: when did you get into this discussion?
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: yeah, it's all about you
<k1l_> BobTheAngryCat: so if you would not care i doubt you would have joined #ubuntu or this channel to make even more drama.
<BobTheAngryCat> that's why people don't hang out in your channel
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: is any of that relevant?
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: you do not know my intentions, no.
<k1l_> <k1l_> that alone is enough to set you out of the door.
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: lol, just stfu
<k1l_> so anything besides that?
<BobTheAngryCat> and kick me, I'm getting bored.
<BobTheAngryCat> you have me there, contributing, on my terms
<BobTheAngryCat> or not at all. it's that simple
<BobTheAngryCat> you are free to ban me, I'm going to idle here meanwhile.
<k1l_> if your "contribution" is calling names, we dont want you.
<BobTheAngryCat> k1l_: play with words. As I said, my terms or not at all. Deal with it or shrink as a community.
<BobTheAngryCat> and grow a pair of balls
<BobTheAngryCat> you've got to stop crying at some age.
<k1l_> BobTheAngryCat: you need to find a place outside of the ubuntu community if that is your thinking. good bye then
<BobTheAngryCat> I have a place. It
<BobTheAngryCat> it's in #linux
<BobTheAngryCat> bai
<Pici> Bye.
<BobTheAngryCat> Bai
<Pici> BobTheAngryCat: If you could leave this channel now that this discussion is finished that would be nice. Thanks.
<BobTheAngryCat> Pici: nah, I want to add another element to the ban list of this channel to make it a bit messier
<valorie> pleasant bloke, that
<k1l_> !guidelines > beterraba
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-10
<phunyguy> people want to make things messy, but they forget about ban management.
<phunyguy> just makes it messy for themselves.
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: paste is <sed> /line |/line or 'somecommand | nc termbin.com 9999'/
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: paste is <sed> /line |/line or 'somecommand | nc termbin.com 9999 |'/
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: paste is <sed> /line |/line or 'somecommand | nc termbin.com 9999' |/
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: enter is <reply> Please don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<phunyguy> o.O
<Unit193> That's a pretty cool service, but plaintext. :/
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu (Warmonger)
 * Jordan_U waits patiently for Dumle29 to join ##windows so that he can help Dumle29 there.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-11
<bazhang> <WyZeGuY> yes, I'm connected to an open wifi point right now, Hart's Laundry. I'm trying to hog their wifi.
<bazhang> is that like superwardriving
<teward> Can someone banforward *!*@ber19-3-78-220-252-108.fbx.proxad.net to ##fix_your_connection
<teward> oixow, Duwo, Reikg are the 'users' tied to there, all excess flooding on connect
<teward> (in #ubuntu)
<teward> Caes just now too
<teward> and others, but all from that host/ip
<OerHeks> Hi, i notice in #ubuntu a flood from @ber19-3-78-220-252-108.fbx.proxad.net
<OerHeks> :-)
<ubottu> ianorlyn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<stevendale> Hi
<stevendale> Hi
<stevendale> Hi k1l
 * stevendale sighs
<retroispresto> Would anyone like to unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (Brisance)
<bazhang> * [LinuxNewb] (~Travie@CPE0c473da22111-CM0c473da22110.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com): Travie
<bazhang> a familiar voice
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (LinuxNewb)
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<HFSPLUS> bazhang, how the fuck are you?
<HFSPLUS> you son of a bitch!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (HFSPLUS IS BACK!)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-12
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu gt8ost4l For some reason *really* wants to install NDISWrapper even though they have an Atheros card supported by ath9k. Refused to believe me when I said that NDISWrapper was not the way to solve their problem.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ndis was a bad idea even back when suse was v10
<bazhang> thats like the dapper days
<Jordan_U> Yeah. I'm kind of curious how they decided that NDISWrapper was a good idea.
<stevendale> Requesting all-clear to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<phunyguy> denied.
<stevendale> phunyguy: Why?
<stevendale> Why?
<stevendale> Your argument is invalid. Goodbye.
<bazhang> <Guest84446> we are anounymous
<chu> a noun!
<bazhang> relegated to a guest account without a spellcheck
<bazhang> hehe
<stevendale> Why are you so insistant on not helping me?
<stevendale> Do you honestly think that after the number of times I have gotten into trouble, that I haven't learned anything?
<chu> stevendale: Basically, we've given you warnings, tried to hold your hand a bit, but in the end always the same story. You just waste our time and it's not worth the effort.
<stevendale> And now, I want you to 'hold my hand' because I won't get much farther without commitment
<chu> I'm sorry stevendale, I can't give you another chance, and I believe that the other operators tend to feel the same way. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.
<ubottu> infiniteNOP called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Hack_Me_I_Dare_U Spam)
<k1l> so its the rev.poneytelecom.eu troll again
<k1l> <zertyu> just shutup <zertyu> your mouth smelling bad zertyu (~chatzilla@195-154-82-165.rev.poneytelecom.eu) hat #ubuntu verlassen (requested by k1l_ (not appropriate))
<k1l> and its the same guy as erop, who did ask for an exception to the provider ban last time:
<k1l> 2015-02-23:14:36:23-!- erop [~chatzilla@62-210-193-154.rev.poneytelecom.eu] has left #ubuntu []
<k1l> 2015-02-24:18:30:19-!- zertyuio [~chatzilla@62-210-193-154.rev.poneytelecom.eu] has joined #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-13
<Unit193> HFS time again?
<ubottu> Avenged3 called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (whats up)
<Avenged3> I ask that the ubuntu ops permaban HFSPLUS
<Unit193> Now why would we want to do that?  He always seems like such a nice fella!
<ubottu> Avenged3 called the ops in #ubuntu-server (permaban HFSPLUS)
<Avenged3> because i AM HFSPLUS
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<Unit193> No crap homestar, I didn't notice.
<Unit193> Yey!
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #kubuntu-devel (HFSPLUS HAS RETURNED!)
<HFSPLUS> !ops | HFSPLUS WANTS TO GET BANNED
<HFSPLUS> hi bazhang
<HFSPLUS> who the fuck is Captain_h00k
<Flannel> The sworn enemy of P3t3r Pan.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-14
<bazhang> ubottu mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
<HFSPLUS> any lawyers in here?
<bazhang> ObrienDave> Bolvaron, /swap will kill your SSD
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> might as well suggest that emacs stunts your learning
<bazhang> well, then again
<Unit193> I'm sure chu will admit to it, yep.
<bazhang> you summoned him!
<bazhang> release the emacraken
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (jParkton)
<ubottu> jParkton called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ObrienDave> help in #U-OT please. jParkton thanks
<bazhang> thanks ObrienDave
<OerHeks> Hi, i see a regular excess flood in #ubuntu for days now, from @ber19-3-78-220-252-108.fbx.proxad.net with changing names
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (BobTheAngryCat)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> Flannel: Drone` already muted $:~a
<Flannel> We probably want +r at this point for a little bit.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-13
<bazhang> jackcom was just an act
<bazhang> being intentionally obtuse til the exact command was given
<k1l> yes
<bazhang> he just mocked the channel helpers hugely
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<k1l_> <curlyears> OK, I admit it, I'm being lazy:
<k1l_> no news.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-14
<elky> was the jackcom stuff earlier bordering on asking how to hack a router?
<elky> was asking about nmap earlier too
<elky> DalekSec^
<Unit193> Hi.
<elky> hi. i get the feeling jackcom might be trying to hack someone
<DalekSec> Looks like a long way for him to go either way.
<bazhang> <jackcom> what is awk?
<Unit193> john0123 (uid168898@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-kwscxpktrjclnbat) has left #ubuntu ("GAS THE KIKES") || john0123 (uid168898@gateway/web/irccloud.com/x-kwscxpktrjclnbat) has left #ubuntu ("NIGGER")
<k1l_> forwarded him here.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (r00trs)
<k1l_> second time now evading a mute/ban.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-15
<bazhang> isnt popcorntime pretty much a warez only program
<seednode> yes
<phunyguy> all in favor of stevendale permaban say "AYE".
<elky> oh boy what now?
<elky> the pinging people?
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, cooldharma06 said: ubottu thansk for the info, is there any way to do manually or it will make any issues
<ikonia> phunyguy: just get rid of him, he's another one who adds no value
<Myrtti> maybe I need to tone down my snark. Sorry.
<ikonia> I don't think so
<phunyguy> elky, yeah the constant join and ping
<Myrtti> I wonder if I still remember how to do factoid edits
<Myrtti> there, fixed
<Pici> woo
<k1l_> dax: he is right. ethOS is not giving out the sourcecode. so they are violating the gpl there.
<dax> did you buy it and then contact them and ask for source?
<dax> they don't need to proactively make it available to non-customers
<dax> anyways, the email I gave him is the correct place to report it assuming they are in fact not distributing source at all
<k1l_> afaik they need to give it out even if you dont pay for it. that is all the sense behind the gpl.
<genii> I'm sure someone at Canonical will figure it out. Their lawyers always seem ready to leap out of the bushes.
<dax> k1l_: oh, sorry, yes, you're correct about that
<dax> so, i wonder if they make "a written offer, valid for at least three years, to give any third party, for a charge no more than your cost of physically performing source distribution, a complete machine-readable copy of the corresponding source code" to people who buy and download it ;)
<dax> in general, cryptocurrency people are idiotic enough that i highly doubt they did, but who knows. and yeah, it's big-C's problem really
<dax> (does FSF even do GPL enforcement for coreutils and other GNU stuff these days?)
<hggdh> dax: used to, until recently (at least). There was a site where they would show violations of the GPL, and results
<hggdh> yes. https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-violation.en.html and http://gpl-violations.org/
<hggdh> and I remember FSF being active on violations (for a somewhat undefined "active")
<dax> is the latter actually an FSF project?
<dax> or, like, actually FSF affiliated
<dax> b/c the compliance work i've seen recently seems to mostly be FSFE and Conservancy
<hggdh> I remember Harald's work from a few years ago. He/They helped a lot (mostly in Germany)
<hggdh> but -- just checked -- and the mailing list host seems to be down
<hggdh> so... since you have to have the copyright owner complaining... GPL violations are iffy. For the FSF packages, they do follow up
<hggdh> for others... <shrug/> perhaps Canonical, Red Hat
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-16
<k1l_> !guidelines > kromag
<k1l_> since he told me he has me on ignore now before i could tell him to come here to ask for the mute to be removed.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-17
<bazhang> <momomo> It is, it is about havign a system that will work forever
<bazhang> get snapd on warty!
<bazhang> @random ohsnap HURD emacs
<ubottu> emacs
<bazhang> what!
<bazhang> 'crapbuntu'
<k1l> its snapbuntu now ;p
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> thats only yakkety?
<k1l> the base snap is included since 16.04
<k1l> <LJHSLDJHSDLJH> OerHeks: try to stop being useless in the channel
<elky> dax: what is atomicspark on about?
<dax> video games
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-18
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu lerner persisting with trying to solve a hardware error with softwre - been told 20+ times to get the hardware checked out, certain memeory failure probable problems with other components, ignores this and keeps asking how to fix
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> snappy is a minimalist media player
<bazhang> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<bazhang> even apt gets confused when trying to install snapd and snappy
<Unit193> !info snappy
<ubottu> snappy (source: snappy-player): Powerful media player with a minimalistic interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1.1 (xenial), package size 57 kB, installed size 184 kB
<bazhang> hah powerful
<bazhang> on the bright side, yak install on a 32bit laptop of ten plus years takes less than 20 minutes
<phunyguy> that media player must be pretty powerful if Ubuntu Core uses it to perform transactional OS updates.
<Unit193> phunyguy: Oh it is!  So much so they've been shipping it on phones and using it to update the entire phone!
<phunyguy> Unit193: you mean fancy media player that doubles as a phone...
<phunyguy> powerful media player*
<Unit193> Ah right.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-06-19
<supuslol> bazhang is faggot, he sucks dicks for ops
<supuslol> dax: cao ni ma
<supuslol> you ben shi bie gai ming
<supuslol> bie +g
<supuslol> elky sucks bazhang's penis
<supuslol> bazhang is faggot, he sucks dicks for ops
<supuslol> bazhang is faggot, he sucks dicks for ops
<supuslol>    
<seesc> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> seesc called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<seesc> 真他妈一群乌合之众
<seesc> Pici 也是个傻逼
<seesc> 叫baz当狗
<seesc> elky you suck ass
<seesc> you suck dax
<dax> well i mean...
<seesc> when will you get staff
<dax> seesc: I used to be staff. I quit because it's dumb.
<Unit193> Beautiful: Hello, anything we can help you with?
<ubottu> allorder called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> Unit193: tonyyarusso banforwarded him after he quit earlier with cussing in his quit message, i suspect he's not even aware he's here.
<Unit193> Ah.
<Beautiful> Unit193, oh hey. yeah i think i got ban forwarded here
<elky> Beautiful: usually we lift bans if the naughty words mysteriously disappear from the quit message
<Beautiful> elky, it did. but not because you told me so :D
<elky> i removed the ban, try avoid potty mouth in the future, even if it's a quote.
<Beautiful> potty mouth lmao
<Beautiful> thanks
<bazhang_> <NSABear> is the ubuntu COC the one that state's there's no such thing as reverse racism
<chu> bazhang: Would you have objections to me kicking him from #u? I dare say he is a troll now.
<bazhang> chu you da op
<bazhang> use da force luke
<bazhang> he was spreading extreme fud elsewhere, but seems to have crossed threshold in #u
<bazhang> talk about not getting the message
<ahoneybun> anyone know a wyoung?
<chu> According to the BT, he seems to be a problem user.
<ahoneybun> BT?
<ahoneybun> he'
<ahoneybun> he
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> he's in the #kubuntu channel asking to unban him from this room
<chu> BT is the ban tracker, sorry.
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> it have to be ops in here to unban him from here anyway, but we have not said anything to him yet
<ahoneybun> I trusted there was a reason behind it
<chu> I'm just looking through the reason why hggdh banned him
<chu> The comment left by hggdh on June 2nd says "Please return in one week", but I'll have a look at the actual logs.
<ahoneybun> thanks chu
<chu> Alright, looks like he repeats the same behaviour each time. I dare say, without being in the actual position to say so, that his ban won't be over turned, but like you I do not have ops in here. Just checked the name in BT because I remembered it.
<ahoneybun> he only asked once in the room so maybe he won't again because he thinks no one will
<ahoneybun> *maybe*
<chu> Juging from the BT, seems like they have issues with authority.
<IdleOne> ahoneybun: IIRC the decision is to refer him to !ircc
<IdleOne> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<IdleOne> and let them handle it
<teward> can someone take a peek at #ubuntu and keep an eye on the electron101 guy?
<teward> they're on Mint, and are wasting everyone's time in the channel trying to make us "help them" when it's offtopic
<bazhang> thanks teward
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-12
<ubottu> superhorny called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<sarnold> zxliu in #ubuntu-server has been annoying enough that a +q or +b would be very much appeciated
<krytarik> That's 'mercenaryship' again, btw.
<Unit193> genii: You still around?
<Unit193> Thanks.
<sarnold> thanks :)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-13
<genii> Unit193: I'm kind of surprised that sarnold isn't an op in #ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-15
<Jordan_U> Any reson the #ubuntu topic was changed via ChanServ rather than whichever op it was oping themselves and changing it?
<Jordan_U> s/reson/reason/
#ubuntu-ops 2017-06-17
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Unit193> K-lined.
<ubottu> TheOneMenzie called the ops in #ubuntu (mentazoon (racism))
<TheOneMenzie> Also an Encyclopedia Dramatica mention
<TheOneMenzie> No ban
<TheOneMenzie> and they came back
<phunyguy> time to play whack a troll
<Unit193> phunyguy: We're +r, try accounts?
<phunyguy> oh, did not realize
<phunyguy> Thanks, Unit193.
<Unit193> Any time, my good man!
<phunyguy> one of these days I'll modify chanserv.py to check if the user is logged in, and do an account ban instead.
<phunyguy> Unit193: was that you? Or is the bot just a genius?
<Unit193> I didn't do anything, let me see what you're talking about.
<Flannel> phunyguy: the bot triggers on certain things
<phunyguy> nice.
<phunyguy> been a while since I've done any opping in #u
<Unit193> phunyguy: Yeah I set some landmines in the channel(s).
<phunyguy> cool.
<phunyguy> I like it.
<grumble> so #ubuntu is currently set +r
<Unit193> I hadn't noticed, thanks for telling me. ;)
<grumble> I'd like to propose another mode change, +q $~a
<grumble> shouldn't cause any inconveniences for normal users, SHOULD cause inconveniences for people who get randomly.... "logged out" of their nickserv account
<Unit193> grumble: Ah I haven't been paying attention there, they've been doing that?
<grumble> when they can't speak in #freenode they seek alternatives, they did that a few minutes ago
<Unit193> I personally wouldn't want it long term, but since Flannel and phunyguy are around,poking.
<Unit193> Like sigyyn just did, nice.
<Unit193> grumble: If there's no objections and it happens again, I'm going to do it (or you can and I'll take full "blame")
<grumble> *nod*
<Unit193> Thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-14
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kashif said: !recover -- is this a command
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (Bugzie)
<chu> Whoops. I probably jumped the gun, but I know Bugzie is a problem user.
<ubottu> bugzie5 called the ops in #ubuntu (ban bugzie)
<ubottu> bugzie6 called the ops in #ubuntu (ban bugzie6)
<ubottu> Bugzie9 called the ops in #ubuntu (ban bugzie)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-15
<Echo6> There is a troll bot in the main #ubuntu channel "Scumi". It messages people as soon as the log in and sends them political and racist stuff.
<Echo6> .:Scumi:. U bastard   .:Echo6:. ?  .:Scumi:. You baztard   .:Echo6:. Do I know you?   .:Scumi:. Why don't you take a swift dive into cunt Hillary    .:Echo6:. I have no idea who you are.   .:Scumi:. You nigger
<Echo6> There is a sample.
<nacc> please kick Scumi from #ubuntu
<nacc> s/kick/kickban/
<hggdh> already left
<hggdh> jnewt: anything we can do for you here?
<nacc> hggdh: thanks, nm
#ubuntu-ops 2018-06-16
<bazhang> Is it really made by Africans?
<bazhang> I never considered myself african
<hggdh> er, what?
<bazhang> joeythehakeroo
<bazhang> seems to want to drag out his idea of african/indian software collapsing in weeks
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but yes, it is really a word from a language in SA/Africa (zulu? IDK)
<bazhang> of the people or something
<hggdh> and Canonical started completely international (and the story of its start was actually fun, with "spam email" sent by Mark to the folks he wanted to work for Canonical
#ubuntu-ops 2019-06-13
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Jonopoly said: ubottu: oh so there is a bug on linux kernal :(
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-12
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio. See also https://askubuntu.com/a/1249739/952110
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Eickmeyer said: !kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio. See also https://askubuntu.com/a/1249739/952110
<el> !kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio. See also https://askubuntu.com/a/1249739/952110
<ubottu> But kxstudio already means something else!
<el> !no, kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio. See also https://askubuntu.com/a/1249739/952110
<ubottu> I'll remember that el
<Eickmeyer> el: Thanks!
<el> we're looking in to giving you factoid access too
<dax> Eickmeyer: do @whoami plz
<dax> in channel;
<Eickmeyer> @whoami
<dax> well that would explain why i don't see you in the user list then
<Eickmeyer> O_o
<dax> ubottu has a separate user database
<ubottu> dax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dax> DON'T WORRY UBOTTU I DON'T
<Eickmeyer> XD
<el> if you keep reminding us we'll just replace you
<Eickmeyer> Hahahaha
<dax> Pici, Unit193 (i think you have access to do this too?): can one of you help Eickmeyer set up an ubottu account and give him the editfactoids capability?
<dax> i tried but i'm missing something and she won't reply to him
<Unit193> Nope, ubottu isn't liking me either.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-13
<sarnold> I'm new to #ubuntu-offtopic but user CountryfiedLinux feels like someone we don't need around here
<el> sarnold: yeah we noticed thank you
<sarnold> el: excellent, thanks
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> uidnull called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-14
<ubottu> rabbitnightmare called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
